# ION 16 - Aufbauthread



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2013)

Da das Wunschkonzert in die Realität umgesetzt worden ist und es ja hier im Forum nun auch einige Befürworter und Käufer des neuen ION 16 gibt, sollte es auch einen eigenen Aufbauthread bekommen.


Postet alles rund um euren *ION 16* Aufbau.

Warum habt ihr euch für ein ION 16 entschieden?
Farbkombi?
Warum wählt ihr welche Teile?
Eure Gewichtsvorstellungen?
Fotos usw.



> _NICOLAI:_
> Das beste Enduro, das wir je gebaut haben!



Suchen wir gemeinsam nach Beweisen.

Auf 2013 und "vielleicht" einer neuen Ära bei NICOLAI 

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß mit dem neuen Kind der ION Familie.
Schön das jetzt auch die 160er dazu gehören dürfen.


----------



## kolefaser (3. Januar 2013)

Mich würden eure Farbkombination sehr interessieren! 
Bin mir noch sehr unschlüssig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. Januar 2013)

Rahmen raw. Extra Love: Apple Green. Alle Lagerdeckel: orange.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2013)

Anfänglich wollte ich den Rahmen in komplett Raw.

Nun is wie schon bei meinem 3ten Bike gold dazu gekommen, ich komm irgendwie nie drum herum, weiß auch nich was da bei mir schief läuft.

Also:
Rahmen - RAW -- extra love - Gold 

mein neues ziel ist es, so wenig schwarz wie möglich zu verbauen.
Reifen-Sattel-Griffe und nen bissl Kleinkram sind das Ziel.


----------



## pfalz (3. Januar 2013)

RAL 5021 Turquoise Blue, Druckstreben schwarz elox..


----------



## beetle (3. Januar 2013)

Rahmen schwarz elox, orangenes extra love. Wird es bei mir. Wenn das Elox nicht so teuer wäre, würde ich wahrscheinlich den Rahmen im blauen Elox bestellen und extra love weiterhin in orange.


----------



## beetle (3. Januar 2013)

Welchen Umwerfer habt ihr vor zu verbauen? Ich bin mir nicht so sicher ob ich mal einen SRAM versuchen soll. Der X.0 hat ein gutes Preis/Gewicht Verhältnis.

Der Rest sieht in etwa so aus:

#	Teil
1	ION 16 Rahmen mit Monarch+, Schrauben, Achse und Reset Flatstack
2	Lyrik RC2DH mit Achse

3	Laufräder (Tune King MK, Tune Kong, Sapim CX Ray, Flow)
4	VR Reifen: 2.35 Muddy Mary
5	HR Reifen: 2.4 Fat Albert
6	2x Conti Schläuche
7	2x Stans Yellow Felgenband

8	Schaltung: XT Shaddow+ 2013
9	Umwerfer: ???
10	Trigger: 2011 XTR
11	XTR Liner
12	XT Kurbel 2011, 22er Specialities, 32er XT, Race Face Bash
13	XT Trail SPD Pedale
14	Bremsen: Elixir CR

15	Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon 740
16	Vorbau: Syntace 149 60mm
17	Syntace Moto Griffe

18	Thomson Elite 31.6
19	SQ Labs Liteville Edition 13mm


----------



## Hatehiller (3. Januar 2013)

Rahmen RAL 1003 Signal Yellow matt, Druckstreben bright white matt, Kettenstreben schwarz elox. ExtraLove Schwarz elox.
Ähnlich dem Conti-TeamBike...
Gabel BOS Deville 160
Dämpfer CCDB Air oder Vivid Air  ???
LRS Crossmax SX
Syntace Vector Carbon
XX Carbon Kurbel 2Fach
XX Kassette
XO Schaltwerk Type 2
Bionicon Kettenführung
Hope Moto V2 200/180
Reverb Stealth
Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 mit Eclipse Schläuchen
Acros A Flat Pedale

angepeiltes Gewicht 14,5kg

Hier noch ein Bild von der Farbkombi


----------



## Hatehiller (3. Januar 2013)

Ah, Umwerfer wär dann auch XX, soll ja harmonieren


----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2013)

ich bin auch beim umwerfer unschlüssig, entscheide ich spontan, XX am liebsten, der is komplett silber.
Kettenführung und LRS ist auch noch so ne Sache.

Meine Teileliste:
*Rahmen:* RAW ExtraLove Gold
*Gabel:* Fox 36 Talas 160mm
*Dämpfer:* CCDB AIR
*Steuersatz:* RESET FLAT Stack A3 gold
*Lenker:* RaceFace Atlas gold
*Griffe:* ODI Rogue
*Vorbau:* Hope 50mm 0° silber
*Sattelstütze:* Tohmson Elite silber (vorerst)
*Sattelklemme:* Tune Würger gold
*Sattel:* Fizik Tundra 00
*Kurbel:* RaceFace ATLAS gold 2fach mit Hope Bash RAW
*Kettenführung:* vielleicht e*thirteen TRS Dual
*Pedale:* entweder Hope F 20 RAW oder Sixpack Icon RAW
*Bremsen: * Hope V4 RAW-Gold 183/183 mm schwimmend Stahlflex
*Schalthebel:* Shimano XTR mit Trickstuff Schellen
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XT RD-M780 Shadow, 10 fach, lang
*Umwerfer:* Shimano XT oder Sram XX
*Kassette:* Shimano XT CS-M771-10, 11-36Z, 10 fach
*Kette: *Shimano XT HG-94, 10 fach
*Züge:* Jagwire Ripcord silber
*Laufräder: * Chris King - Sapim X-RAY rest noch nicht sicher
*Reifen:* noch nich sicher vielleicht Hans Dampf
*Schläuche: * MTB AV


----------



## beetle (3. Januar 2013)

Gibt es denn den XX als high direct mount? Wie ist denn die Haltbarkeit im Vergleich zu Shimano?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2013)

ich bin mir auch grad nich sicher ob es den XX als HDM gibt, glaub noch keinen gesehen zu haben.

Haltbarkeit beim Umwerfer? spielt die eine große rolle? viel muss der ja nich machen.

mein XTR am Hardtail hält schon lange ohne Probleme.


----------



## beetle (3. Januar 2013)

Ich meine es gibt keinen. Zumindest bei den einschlägig bekannten Händlern habe ich keinen gefunden. Zudem gefällt mir das polish nicht.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2013)

joa hab auch grad alles durchgesucht, gibt keinen.

Naja dann wirds wohl doch nen XT oder XTR werden.


----------



## kolefaser (3. Januar 2013)

Echt geile Farbkombis! Ich kann mich nicht zwischen Blau elox und Raw jeweils mit Orange extra-Love entscheiden. Die Bilder von dir Guru vom Ion 18 "Nicoblei" machen mich echt heiß auf raw und saftig orangenes Extra Love. Ist es in echt auch so dunkel kräftig orange?
Wie raw nach einiger Zeit aussieht, sieht man an dem Rahmen, den du gebraucht gekauft hast und jetzt aufmöbelst/aufgemöbelt hast. Das macht schon Laune. 
Ion 18 "Nicoblei"




Gealtertes Raw







Aber immer wenn ich mir das Bike von Chisle anschaue, weiß ich nicht mehr weiter....
Ein echtes Luxusproblem.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2013)

RAW sind halt aber auch 400 weniger! vielleicht ne entscheidungshilfe?


----------



## kolefaser (3. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> RAW sind halt aber auch 400 weniger! vielleicht ne entscheidungshilfe?



Das ist wohl war. Aber bei so einem Rahmenpreis würde ich dann auch noch die 400 berappen. 
Allerdings ist die Kombi von Raw + Orange EL und dann Federgabel, evtl. Felgen in weiß schon echt geil.
Habe an einem alten Cube Hardtail schon Raw ausprobiert. Dort gefällt es mir aber nicht so richtig. Die Oberfläche müsste ich mal grob schleifen, da noch die Bürstspuren vom Abbeizen zu sehen sind. Das Raw aus den heiligen Hallen Nicolais ist ja mehr gleichmäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2013)

am liebsten wäre es mir wenn man alles sieht, jede arbeitspur, nichts verfälscht so wie es aus der fabrik kommt. hab echt gefallen dran gefunden.
hab auch schon zwei polierte Räder aufgebaut und seit dem bin ich irgendwie gefangen von RAW oder poliert.
Dann der Preisvorteil und gegenüber Lack Gewichtsersparniss.

Raw ist einfach zeitlos schlicht, die schönheit des puren Ausgangsmaterials einfach unverfälscht und wahrhaftig, und von Nicolai einfach noch etwas schöner.
 Wenn man sieht, wo der Schweißer gebürstet hat, der Zerspaner die Teile einspannte, die Maschine ihre Spuren zog, der Dreher die Fräse ansetzte und irgendein Azubi seinen fettigen Fingerabdruck hinterlies, weil er sich nach der Mittagspause nicht die Hände wusch, weil er vor Tatendrang ein neues Nicolai in die große weite Welt schicken wollte.

Ein Rahmen, mit einer Geschichte, bevor er anfängt eine eigene Geschichte in die Natur zu schreiben. 

Das ist NICOLAI-RAW.


----------



## beetle (3. Januar 2013)

Aktueller Stand. Hab ich was vergessen?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjnFvjHR2vUGdDdPd3puVTJiRUN4eC1GblJOSFh1V2c#gid=0


----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2013)

scheint alles dabei zu sein, also sind 14kg realistisch.
war noch nich soweit alles mit gewichten auszurechnen.
ich hatte so 15kg im visier könnte bei meinem aufbau vielleicht grad so hinkommen.


----------



## Brickowski (3. Januar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand. Hab ich was vergessen?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjnFvjHR2vUGdDdPd3puVTJiRUN4eC1GblJOSFh1V2c#gid=0



Bei den Schläuchen geht noch was. Fahre die Conti Schläuche in leicht mit jeweils unter 110g.


----------



## beetle (3. Januar 2013)

Da geht sicher noch mehr als nur das. Wenn es mal die X.0 Trail wo günstig gibt, schlage ich zu oder mal sehen ob erst meine Bremsbeläge die hier noch rumliegen unten sind. Da sind auch nochmal fast 100g drin. Oder die Pedale. Allerdings traue ich mich hier nicht ans so Sachen wie Time oder Crank Bros. ran, zumal ich mit SPD bestens zurecht komme.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2013)

klar! man kann überall an Gewicht sparen, aber is ja auch ne Kostenfrage, die ganzen Leichtbauteile sind ja auch Schweineteuer und Haltbarkeit ist in dem Bereich ja auch ein Faktor.

 @beetle
 deine 2 Fach übersetzung, is die fixed?
Kasette 11-36?


----------



## beetle (4. Januar 2013)

@kephren23
Ja, komme so super mit klar. Kurbel gerne gemütlich den Berg hoch.


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

okay!
naja ich bin mir noch nich so sicher, denke ich geh auf 24-36 mit na 11-36 Kasette komm ich hoffentlich gut zurecht.


----------



## beetle (4. Januar 2013)

Bestimmt. Ich bin halt ne faule Sau.  Die 36er Kasetten sind ja eigentlich für 29er gemacht geworden. Allerdings ist sowas gemein bei Alpentoren, wenn jemand eine 34er Kasette und 24 Blatt hat. wenn der so langsam fahren will wie du, fällt der vom Rad.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (4. Januar 2013)

*ION 16*
- *gr. L* (M Sitzrohr) bei 182cm
- *RAW* 
- Aufkleber *Titangrau u weiss*
- *CCDB Air*

- *XX1* (30/42t)
- *Fox 34 Float* 160mm
- Reset Flat Stack 
- Reset GXP 
- Syntace Vector 720mm
- Syntace 45mm
- ODI Rogue
- Syntace P6 (spaeter LEV)
- Syntace Superlock
- Selle Italia Flite Flow Carbon
- Shimano PD-424
- Saint 820 (180mm v/h)
- Jagwire Ripcord 
- Flow + dt 240 + cx-ray
- VR 2,35 Minion F Super Tacky (tubeless)
- HR 2,35 Minion F 60a (tubeless)

*Gewicht 13, xx kg*

*warum* ein ION 16?

ich fahre fuer meine Freeride touren ein ION 18 Coil (170/182mm) und ich war so angetan von diesem bike, (ausser das gewicht 16,4kg) das ich mich entschlossen habe mir ein leichtes Freeride-touren bike aufbauen werde u da ist fuer mich das ION 16 mit fix 160mm das perfekt bike, das ION 18 wurde schon auf rein DH umgebaut *-*!

nun heist es *WARTEN* 

gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> am liebsten wäre es mir wenn man alles sieht, jede arbeitspur, nichts verfälscht so wie es aus der fabrik kommt. hab echt gefallen dran gefunden.
> hab auch schon zwei polierte Räder aufgebaut und seit dem bin ich irgendwie gefangen von RAW oder poliert.
> Dann der Preisvorteil und gegenüber Lack Gewichtsersparniss.
> 
> ...



Wie pathetisch, da freu ich mich doch gleich noch mal ein RAW, allerdings mit schwarz elox aufgebaut zu haben....

Viel Spaß noch an alle die vor der Qual der Wahl stehen....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Januar 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> *Gewicht 13, xx kg*



Bin sehr gespannt auf die Gesamt-Gewichte hier. Mit meinem "Alt-Modell" liege ich bei 15,xx und der Unterschied beim Rahmen ist ja erst mal nur max. 200g.

Die XX1 habe ich auch im Blick, allerdings frühestens für 2014...


----------



## Nicolai_16 (4. Januar 2013)

ziel ist schon auf 13,5 - 13,7 kg zu kommen!   mit der Fox 34 und XX1 koennte es moeglich sein, wo ich genau landen werde das wird sich zeigen, mein wunsch: unter 13,99kg!!


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wie pathetisch, da freu ich mich doch gleich noch mal ein RAW, allerdings mit schwarz elox aufgebaut zu haben....
> 
> Viel Spaß noch an alle die vor der Qual der Wahl stehen....



Ja kam so aus mir raus, musste an den Tag bei Nicolai denken, an das ION 16 und es fühlte sich an als ob es nun schon ein Jahr her sei (8 Wochen).

Mein ziel sind unter 15kg, wird eng werden mit meinen parts.

Dann wirds halt nen kleiner Panzer Hauptsache rockt.


----------



## pfalz (4. Januar 2013)

> Raw ist einfach zeitlos schlicht, die schÃ¶nheit des puren Ausgangsmaterials einfach unverfÃ¤lscht und wahrhaftig, und von Nicolai einfach noch etwas schÃ¶ner.
> Wenn man sieht, wo der SchweiÃer gebÃ¼rstet hat, der Zerspaner die Teile einspannte, die Maschine ihre Spuren zog, der Dreher die FrÃ¤se ansetzte und irgendein Azubi seinen fettigen Fingerabdruck hinterlies, weil er sich nach der Mittagspause nicht die HÃ¤nde wusch, weil er vor Tatendrang ein neues Nicolai in die groÃe weite Welt schicken wollte.



Das hast Du schÃ¶n geschrieben...hab ehrlich kurz Ã¼berlegt, die Bestellung nochmal zu Ã¤ndern....aber nichts, es bleibt, wie es ist 

So wird es aussehen:

Rahmen:		   ION 16, in M, RAL5021 Turquiose Blue, Druckstrebe schwarz elox
DÃ¤mpfer:	                Rock Shox Vivid Air
Gabel:		   2009er RS Lyrik U-Turn mit 2010er Innenleben, MiCo, 1 1/8", schwarz
Steuersatz:	   Reset Racing Flatstack, unten mit Reducer auf 1 1/8", schwarz
Vorbau:		   Chromag Ranger 40mm, schwarz
Lenker:		   Chromag Fubar OS, 730mm, schwarz
Bremse:		   Hope Tech V2, 203mm innenbelÃ¼ftet vorne, 180mm normal hinten
Trigger/Shifter:       Sram X.0 2x10
SchaltzÃ¼ge: Jagwire schiess-mich-tot-irgendwas...
Griffe:		 Ergon GE1
SattelstÃ¼tze:	 Reverb Stealth, ev. zunÃ¤chst eine normale StÃ¼tze
Sattel:		 SQLab 611
Sattelklemme:	 Reset oder Chromag
Tretlager:	               Reset Hollowlite (schwarz)
Kurbel:		 Shimano SLX 22-36, mit Race Face Bash
Pedale:		 Sixpack Icon AL
Umwerfer:	 X.9 direct mount von Nicolai
Schaltwerk:	 X.9 Type 2 Schaltwerk 10-fach medium
Kassette:	              SLX 10-fach Kassette CS-HG81-10 11-34 ZÃ¤hne
Kette: 		 Sram PowerChain PC 1031 10-fach Kette
Naben:		 Hope Pro II
Speichen:	              32 x Sapim Race, schwarz, 32 x Sapim D-light, schwarz
Nippel:		 64 x Sapim Messingnippel schwarz
Felgen:		 NoTubes ZTR FLOW (vermutlich erstmal mit Schlauchâ¦.)
SchlÃ¤uche:	 Schwalbe
MÃ¤ntel:		 vorne: ITS Invader 2.35 DC, hinten ITS EDGE 2.35 DC, jeweils 1PLY

Was vergessen?


----------



## trailterror (4. Januar 2013)

Tolle aufbauten habt ihr da in planung jungs, top.

@kephren

Würd auch mit den schläuchen anfangen gewicht zu sparen!

Da sind locker 150gr für wenig geld drin

Ich schätze, dass es die sub 14kg nicht ganz leicht und billig sind zu erreichen, ist aber möglich, denk ich mal.... Auf den verzicht einer verstellbaren kommt man dabei aber wohl nicht drum rum...klar, bei den reifen darf man auch keine eskapaden machen....


Bin auf die aufbauten und fahrberichte gespannt!


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (4. Januar 2013)

Habt ihr denn schon Termine genannt bekommen wann die Rahmen ca geliefert werden? Bin echt gespannt auf das Rad!!


----------



## beetle (4. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist es der 15.2. Also noch genau 6 Wochen heute.


----------



## pfalz (4. Januar 2013)

+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (4. Januar 2013)

Aus was ich nicht so schlau werde sind die Gewichtsangaben bei Nicolai. Der Rahmen wie abgebildet soll 3,65kg wiegen. Da sind 105g für den Steuersatz dabei, 325 für den Monarch+, und ca. 100g für die Farbe. Komme ich auf 3120g für den nackten Rahmen in L. In M Elox soll er aber 3,2kg wiegen.


----------



## beetle (4. Januar 2013)

Langt eigentlich diese Plastikleiste als Kettenschutz?


----------



## trailterror (4. Januar 2013)

Nein


----------



## beetle (4. Januar 2013)

Dann kann man sie ja auch weglassen und ein Neoprenschutz hin machen.


----------



## draussen (4. Januar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand. Hab ich was vergessen?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjnFvjHR2vUGdDdPd3puVTJiRUN4eC1GblJOSFh1V2c#gid=0




den vorbau gibts mit 60mm nicht, einen breiten linker willst du nicht fahren?
den kettenstrebenschutz würde ich dranlassen, der wiegt so gut wie nichts und ist teil der schaltzugführung. 
über eine optionale zugführung für eine verstellbare sattelstütze würde ich noch nachdenken, zumindest ist das eine option auf die man nicht verzichten muss. das gewicht der steckachse hast du vergessen.


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

ja mal sehen wenn der Bock eben 15kg, aber trotzdem Spaß macht ist da auch nich so wild.
Der Prototyp müsste ja auch so in der Gewichtsklasse liegen.

Das Rahmengewicht macht mich auch etwas stutzig naja sehen wir wohl erst wenn er zuhause anna Waage hängt.

 @draussen
Ne Zugführung für die Reverb Stealth is ja Satndard oder meinst du jetzt für ne normale Variostütze?

mein Liefertermin ist* 31.01 *, gehe aber ehr von Mitte Februar aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## draussen (4. Januar 2013)

genau, eine normale vario stütze war gemeint. 
obwohl da reicht zur not ja auch ne kabelführung zum kleben.


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

hier schonmal meine bremshebel mit goldenen Testschrauben!
Kommen die orginalen in gold wieder rein.









Vierlinge, Kolbendeckel kommen noch silber oder gold, oder beides, bin da noch nich ganz schlüssig.




@ draussen
stimmt für ne standard Verlegung gibts keine Bohrungslöcher.


----------



## beetle (4. Januar 2013)

draussen schrieb:


> den vorbau gibts mit 60mm nicht, einen breiten linker willst du nicht fahren?
> den kettenstrebenschutz würde ich dranlassen, der wiegt so gut wie nichts und ist teil der schaltzugführung.
> über eine optionale zugführung für eine verstellbare sattelstütze würde ich noch nachdenken, zumindest ist das eine option auf die man nicht verzichten muss. das gewicht der steckachse hast du vergessen.



Der Lenker ist natürlich 740 breit. Hab mich vertippt. Den Vorbau gab es mal in 60mm. http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-3748/syntace-vorbau-force-149

Danke für den Hinweis wegen der Achse. Habe ich mal hinzugenommen.


----------



## dirty_ (4. Januar 2013)

Werd ihn mir Montag auch bestellen 

Weiß jemand wann er dann ca. kommt?


Raw mit Grün elox Exra Love

Vivid Air oder Float CTD (meint ihr der Float reicht für z.B: Megavalache?)

Marzocci 55, 36er Float, BOS Deville oder ne Lyrik

Tune King/Kong MK, Flow, Superspokes

Hans Dampf 2,35 Tubeless

X.0 2x10 Gruppe mit den Trail Bremsen

Reverb Stealth


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

Mitte März könnte sein.

Laut Production Plan, gibt es aber keine mehr, erst wieder ab mitte April lieferbar.


----------



## Hatehiller (5. Januar 2013)

Laut meiner Info aus dem Hause Nicolai gibts die "Plastikleiste" für das ION16 (noch) nicht! Also soll ohne ausgeliefert werden...

Mein Liefertermin auch der 15.2.
 @dirty, was spricht für dich gegen den CCDB air?


----------



## kephren23 (5. Januar 2013)

hmm aber am Prototypen war doch eine verbaut. Is ja merkwürdig.
und auf der N-Seite beim Produktbild sieht man ja auch eine.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Januar 2013)

@dirty
raw mit grün elox ist doch schäbbich


----------



## dirty_ (5. Januar 2013)

@Hatehiller Spricht erstmal nichts dagegen. Muss nur schauen ob ich den günstig bekomm und jemand finde der den hat. Will ihn nämlich gerne selber erst mal fahren, bevor ich ihn kaufe.
 @dr.juggles mir gefällts


----------



## kephren23 (5. Januar 2013)

juggles fährt doch auch nen raw grünes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirty_ (5. Januar 2013)

Hatte die Farbkombi schon seit der Eurobike im Kopf 

Zum Glück kann mans mit den Anbauteilen noch individuell gestalten


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Januar 2013)

raw n green is top!

wenns meins nur schon fertig aufgebaut wäre, fehlen noch paar teile leider.


----------



## kephren23 (8. Januar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Aus was ich nicht so schlau werde sind die Gewichtsangaben bei Nicolai. Der Rahmen wie abgebildet soll 3,65kg wiegen. Da sind 105g für den Steuersatz dabei, 325 für den Monarch+, und ca. 100g für die Farbe. Komme ich auf 3120g für den nackten Rahmen in L. In M Elox soll er aber 3,2kg wiegen.



3,2 inklusive dämpferbuchsen und steckachse.!? dann würden wir ja bei ca 3120g nackt liegen!?
also brauchst du die Achse nich extra dazu rechnen, die sollte inklusive sein

du meinst doch das jägermeister ion?! oder beetle?
du meintest sicher 3,95?

also mal aufgelistet:
monarch 325g
flatstack 105g
buchsen achse ca100g
lack ca200g is glaub ich realistischer
= 3950- 730= ca. 3220g Rahmen in L Ohne alles
laut tech sheet inklusive achse und buchsen 3210g


----------



## beetle (8. Januar 2013)

Ich frag mich gerade wo ich die 3,65kg her habe. Vielleicht aus dem Katalog?


----------



## UiUiUiUi (8. Januar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade wo ich die 3,65kg her habe. Vielleicht aus dem Katalog?



aus dem thread evtl?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10188320&postcount=941


ergo Verwechselung


----------



## raschaa (8. Januar 2013)

Ion 16 L RAW - Produktion KW6
Titan Extra Love
Titan Reset Flatstack
Titan Reset Hollowlite

2009 Lyrik Uturn @ 175mm
X-Fusion Vector Air HLR (bis zur Lieferung ein Monarch+)
LX-Kurbel 22/36
Blackspire Twinny KeFü
NC-17 Sudpin III
X.9 Schaltung
SLX HDM Umwerfer
Formula The One 203/180
SunRingle Naben/ 36 x Sapim CX-Ray/12x Sapim Race/ LB-CfK Felgen 24loch
Onza Ibex / Stans NoTubes
Syntace Vector Carbon
Syntace Megaforce 50mm
Ergon GE1
Thomson Masterpiece
Bioflex Carbon Sattel
KCNC Klemme

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr... Specs can change at any time during the build process


----------



## kephren23 (8. Januar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade wo ich die 3,65kg her habe. Vielleicht aus dem Katalog?



stimmt im Katalog sind 3,66kg angegeben das kann aber niemals hinkommen. vielleicht ohne Pulver, aber dann würde das 300g ausmachen was zeimlich viel wäre.

Aber hey soviel Zahlen und Daten die man bei na Bikeplanung zusammen trägt, da kommt man schonmal durcheinander.


----------



## pfalz (8. Januar 2013)

@raschaa

Hatte gestern mit Reset telefoniert, X-Fusion Vector Air HLR sind wohl auf Lager am Produktionsort und auch bestellt, könnten Ende Januar mit der nächsten Lieferung kommen...


----------



## kephren23 (8. Januar 2013)

hab grad mal die News durchstöbert und siehe da, der G-Räf mitm ION 16, von Hoshi abgelichtet, is aufm Cover vom "World of MTB" Mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (8. Januar 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> @raschaa
> 
> Hatte gestern mit Reset telefoniert, X-Fusion Vector Air HLR sind wohl auf Lager am Produktionsort und auch bestellt, könnten Ende Januar mit der nächsten Lieferung kommen...



juhu, das wäre ja rechtzeitig


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Januar 2013)

der vector air hlr würde mich auch interessieren.
was kann er besser als der monarch plus?


----------



## raschaa (8. Januar 2013)

oooch, so einiges, ist halt mehr in der liga CCDBA

um mich hier nicht zu wiederholen, verweise ich auf klick


----------



## beetle (8. Januar 2013)

Was kostet denn das Ding?


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Januar 2013)

379


----------



## raschaa (9. Januar 2013)

neee, der wird wohl teurer werden für 2013. muss mer halt abwarten was x-fusion resp. reset  dann aufruft... aber ausser dem CCDBA wüsste ich nicht was ich mir holen sollte und der CCDBA passt mir von der charakteristik her nicht (obwohl, es soll jetzt ne grössere luftkammer geben dafür, hmmmm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (9. Januar 2013)

Vivid air? Was ist verkehrt mit dem Dämpfer?


----------



## raschaa (9. Januar 2013)

schwerer, hässlich, weniger einstell möglichkeiten


----------



## pfalz (9. Januar 2013)

Werde erstmal den Vivid Air fahren, da der Rahmen jetzt so bestellt ist, und dann mal schauen...


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2013)

Das schreibst du über den Vivid Air



raschaa schrieb:


> schwerer, hässlich, weniger einstell möglichkeiten



das sagst du im Text über die X-Fusion Federbeine



raschaa schrieb:


> Meine bisherigen Dämpfer Erfahrungen: DHX Coil + Air, Vivid Coil, Manitou Swinger, 5th Element


ich finde, der Vivid Air is ein geiles Teil. das meinen auch viele Andere. Daher würde ich mich nicht unbedingt über die fehlenden Einstellmöglichkeiten beschweren, wen ich den Vivid noch nicht wirklich gefahren wäre...

Eine für dich positive verlaufende Erklärung wäre vielleicht diese:
Die vielen Fahrer, die mit dem Vivid Air zufrieden sind, sind halt nicht so sensibel, akribisch und wissend wie du und kommen darum vielleicht so gut mit dem Teil zurecht.


----------



## raschaa (9. Januar 2013)

Ääääähhh, ich bin verwirrt...

habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass der Vivid Air schei55e ist? Schön, dass Du ihn gut findest und schon mal prophylaktisch jedwede Form von potentieller Kritik im Keim ersticken möchtest aber, es war nicht mein sinnen und trachten den Vivid Air als schlecht darzustellen.

Auch schön das Du offensichtlich mein Review zum Vector gelesen hast. Hoffentlich aus Interesse und nicht nur auf der Suche nach irgendwelchen Argumenten die man mir vorhalten könnte???

Ich habe den Vivid als Coil 4 Jahre gefahren, mehrfach zerlegt, gewartet, umgeshimmt und war sehr zufrieden. Intern ist er mit der Air version weitestgehend identisch und von der Dämpfungsarbeit ebenfalls, also maße ich mir an darüber urteilen zu können... darüber hinaus, wenn Du schon über meine Aussagen "recherchierst" dann bitte tiefer gehend, dann hättest Du von mir Beiträge in anderen Threads zum Vivid i.A. gefunden in denen ich diesen Dämpfer lobe und empfehle, ganz klar bezogen auf den Preis und die Technik die man für sein Geld bekommt. Ohne Zweifel ein guter Dämpfer mit leider etwas hoher Streuung in der Endkontrolle, allemal einem DHX vorzuziehen (MEINER Meinung nach...).

Ende vom Lied ist; der Vivid kickt nicht in der selben Liga wie etwa der CCDB und dazu gehört MEINER Meinung nach auch der XF Vector HLR, wie etwa auch ein BOS oder Avalanche Dämpfer etc. etc..

Den letzten Absatz deines Posts ignoriere ich einfach und denke mir ist doch gut jetzt...

oder?


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2013)

den letzten Abschnitt hab ich aber durchweg positiv gemeint.
ein normaler Fahrer kommt vielleicht mit weniger Einstellern an einem guten Federbein besser zurecht. Das ein sensibler Fahrer da mehr rausholen kann und mit einem CCDB z.B. das letzte rauskitzelt, das meinte ich. Aber nicht negativ.

da du ja doch über den Vivid Air bescheid weisst, stand halt leider net in deinem Beitrag.

und nein, ich recherchiere nicht hinter Dir her um Aussagen zu widerlegen.
Ich fand nur das bei dieser Aussage der Vivid Air irgendwie zu schlecht wegkam

ich mag ihn halt 

also keine böse Absicht, nur eben Partei für das dicke Ding.


----------



## kephren23 (9. Januar 2013)

Wie erwartet hat sich mein Liefertermin nun auch nach hinten, auf den 15.02. verschoben.

Der Kettenstrebenschutz wird definitiv vorhanden sein.

Und noch ne Überraschung!


----------



## beetle (9. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Und noch ne Überraschung!



Magst du die uns vorenthalten?


----------



## kephren23 (9. Januar 2013)

Etwas was viele wollten, und nun auch bekommen.


----------



## d.f. (9. Januar 2013)

gussets!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (9. Januar 2013)

Hör mir auf!


----------



## trailterror (9. Januar 2013)

Da hat kephren ja was angezettelt; mund wässrig machen und nicht mit der sprache rausrücken


----------



## Hatehiller (9. Januar 2013)

Du ich kann jetz so nich einschlafen!!
wat isses??


----------



## kephren23 (10. Januar 2013)

Man muss doch die Spannung hoch halten, so kurz vor den Lieferterminen.
Sonst wirds doch langweilig hier.


----------



## pfalz (10. Januar 2013)

I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you...






> gussets!



Möglich wärs...Laut Tech sheet: Maximale Gabeleinbaulänge 555mm, empfohlener (nicht maximaler!) Gabelfederweg 160mm (=545mm). Oder doch das dickere Unterrohr als Serie.

Und der Sattelstützendurchmesser jetzt 31,6 (für Grössen S- L)...zum Glück hatte ich die Reverb noch nicht bestellt...


----------



## beetle (10. Januar 2013)

Gusset... :kotz:


----------



## trailterror (10. Januar 2013)

@kephren

Deine show....ich weiss ja nicht 


Gussets wären geil!!
Und ein verstärktes UR auch


----------



## Joopie (10. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @kephren
> Deine show....


----------



## trailterror (10. Januar 2013)

Ich weiss etwas was du nicht weisst....ich sage dir, dass ich ewas weiss was du nicht weisst....ich sage dir aber nicht was ich weiss, was du nicht weiss, obwohl du es doch soo gern wissen möchtest...

So kommt es mir ein bisserl vor. Spielchen halt.
Wenn ich mich irre, dann entschuldige ich mich gleich im vorfeld.

Resultat davon ist auf jeden fall wieder wildes spekulieren, gerüchte streuen und unnütze diskussionen anzetteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (10. Januar 2013)

popcorn jemand?


----------



## pfalz (10. Januar 2013)

gesalzen oder gezuckert?


----------



## raschaa (10. Januar 2013)

neutral... mit


----------



## beetle (10. Januar 2013)

Der Lynchmob ist wohl schon auf den Weg zu @kephren23.


----------



## schnubbi81 (10. Januar 2013)

Hab persönlich keine Zeit, ich schick n "Kumpel" hin! ;-)

http://moskau-inkasso.net/


----------



## kephren23 (10. Januar 2013)

uhhhhh ganz schön aufgebracht die Meute hier.

Seit doch nicht gleich so! 
Meinen Lynchmob hatte ich schon in den letzten 2 Wochen 2012.

Ne Überraschung verrät man doch nich vorher, wo ist denn da die Überraschung.
Außerdem wurde sie ja ehh schon gelüftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (10. Januar 2013)

Oahhh Nööööööööö!
Brauche keine Zusatzgewichte aus Optischen Gründen!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Januar 2013)

Gussets wär gut...
War schon a bissel nackert da vorne......und wenns der möglichen Galbellänge gut tut...

Aber sowas erst NACH Bestellung "als Überraschung" preiszugeben wär schon grenzwertig.
Ändert die Optik ja schon nicht unerheblich. Also tippe ich eher aufs dickere Unterrohr...


----------



## kephren23 (10. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Gussets wär gut...
> War schon a bissel nackert da vorne......und wenns der möglichen Galbellänge gut tut...
> 
> Aber sowas erst NACH Bestellung "als Überraschung" preiszugeben wär schon grenzwertig.
> Ändert die Optik ja schon nicht unerheblich. Also tippe ich eher aufs dickere Unterrohr...



Das mit der Üerraschung habe ich gesagt nich Nicolai damit das hier mal klar gestellt ist. Nicht das es da irgendwelche anschuldigungen in die Richtung gibt.


----------



## kolefaser (10. Januar 2013)

Hab sowohl den Katalog als auch die Homepage noch einmal durchforstet, konnte aber keine versteckten Hinweise entdecken 

Abwarten und Bier trinken. 
 @kephren23: schau mal in dein Album bei den Fotos von deinen Hope Bremsen! Da wartet ein Kommentar auf dich


----------



## d.f. (10. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Das mit der Üerraschung habe ich gesagt nich Nicolai damit das hier mal klar gestellt ist. Nicht das es da irgendwelche anschuldigungen in die Richtung gibt.



naja aber es ist (wäre?) eine, egal ob sie es gesagt haben oder nicht.

hast du eine ahnung wie die dinger aussehen sollen? genauso wie beim AM?

und bringen sie technisch was (170 mm gabeln) oder ist es nur ein zugeständnis an die jungs, denen die neue optik nicht männlich genug war? fällt mir schwer das zu glauben, wäre ja völlig bescheuert.


----------



## beetle (10. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mal nachgefragt. AM Gusset weil zu viele rum geheult haben. Ich überleg ob ich meine Bestellung storniere. Moritz meinte das man vielleich was machen könnte und ich eins ohne bekomme. Allerdings macht das den Wiederverkauf schwerer bzw. mit mehr Verlust.


----------



## schnubbi81 (10. Januar 2013)

Erzähl dann mal, wie es ausgegangen ist. 
Ich will auch keine, nur weil das einige schöner finden!
Hab ich so nicht bestellt und mochte die cleane Form!


----------



## acid-driver (10. Januar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich überleg ob ich meine Bestellung storniere.



welche größe? ich würds evtl nehmen


----------



## kephren23 (10. Januar 2013)

Ja es werden AM-Gussets. ich freu mich drauf, ich war einer von denen der welche wollte.
Hätte mir aber auch gegen Aufpreis welche dranbrutzeln lassen.

Technisch werden sie mit Sicherheit was bringen, ob sie notwendig sind ist ne andere Frage, ob damit ne 170mm Freigabe kommt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## pfalz (10. Januar 2013)

Oooch, mir ist das Wumpe. Find's mit und ohne Gusset schön, wichtiger ist, dass das Gesamtkonzept überzeugt (Geometrie, Hinterbau..). Die hundert Gramm mehr oder weniger...da hat vorm dem biken nochmal auf den Topf gehen größere Auswirkungen...just my 2 cents.

Außerdem: ich war mir, als ich bestellt habe und der Rahmen noch nicht offiziell war, schon bewusst, dass sich noch etwas ändern könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (10. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Technisch werden sie mit Sicherheit was bringen, ob sie notwendig sind ist ne andere Frage, ob damit ne 170mm Freigabe kommt weiß ich nicht.



Angeblich mit 170mm Freigabe. Ohne nicht.


----------



## trailterror (10. Januar 2013)

Super. Nach meinem Empfinden optisch und technisch definitif ein riesengewinn fürs ion 16


----------



## kephren23 (10. Januar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Angeblich mit 170mm Freigabe. Ohne nicht.



Dann ist doch alles gut.
Das mit den Gussets ist ja auch nich erst seit gestern nen Thema, aber schon etwas verwirrend wenn im Katalog keine abgebildet sind.

Nun hat das ION16 endlich alles was ein NICOLAI-Enduro braucht.

und sogar die Plastikleiste kommt mit.


----------



## trailterror (10. Januar 2013)

Mitm katalogfoto geb ich dir recht, zumal der katalog nun über ein jahr der aktuellste sein wird....auf ne probefahrt hätt ich schon mal bock!


----------



## kephren23 (10. Januar 2013)

Spaßmaschine!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Januar 2013)

Also so sehr ich das rein optisch auch begrüße, finde ich es grenzwertig, das bis zum Schluss "geheim" zu halten und auch das Katalog-Foto entsprechnd ohne zu veröffentlichen. Für die Besteller ist es schon eine deutliche Änderung. 
Ich hab mal eben "gebastelt" und es könnte evtl. so aussehen:


----------



## kephren23 (10. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Aufwand @kalkhoffpink

Ja es ist schon ein anderer Anblick, auch wenn es im orginal wahrscheinlich etwas besser aussehen wird.


----------



## trailterror (10. Januar 2013)

Wow...sieht echt gleich vieeeel besser aus!

Welcher rohrsatz wird eigentlich verbaut? Der gleiche wie beim AM?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wow...sieht echt gleich vieeeel besser aus!
> 
> Welcher rohrsatz wird eigentlich verbaut? Der gleiche wie beim AM?



Is halt ein AC 2013 mit gespiegelter Dämpferaufnahme...aua, gleich krieg ich haue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (10. Januar 2013)

Wäre ne logische Schlussfolgerung! Da es ja das AM "ersetzt".

jedoch ist es leichter als das AM, also vielleicht ehr der AC Rohrsatz.


----------



## raschaa (10. Januar 2013)

hmmmmm, jetzt bin ich verunsichert....

hatte mich schon an die "cleane" optik gewöhnt, allerdings bin ich auch nicht traurig wenns ein ticken stabiler ist...

das bild vom kalkhoffpink wird dem gusset aber weniger gerecht (optisch), ist etwas unglücklich weit auf dem steuerrohr platziert. wenn es optisch so rüberkommt wie beim Ion14 könnte ich gut damit leben... (trotzdem danke für die mühe des "ersten eindrucks"!)


----------



## Eksduro (10. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Super. Nach meinem Empfinden optisch und technisch definitif ein riesengewinn fürs ion 16



technisch hab ich zu wenig plan, aber mit dem optischen hast du sowas von recht... konnte mich bisher rein visuell gar nicht mit dem ding anfreunden aber so langsam wirds


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Januar 2013)

Ich denke es wird so ausschauen:


----------



## kephren23 (10. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Is halt ein AC 2013 mit gespiegelter Dämpferaufnahme...aua, gleich krieg ich haue...



So unrecht hast du ja nich.

Für meine Freundin haben wir uns auch zum AC 2013 entschieden, wegen dem Gewicht, sie bekommt nen AM Unterrohr und damit Ballerfreigabe.
Also für leichte Fahrer ne gute Option.

Ich wollte mich nich an die cleane Optik gewöhnen, auch wenn es mir ohne Gussets sehr gut gefällt. Aber ich hätte meine Gussets schon bekommen.
Wie beim ION14 wäre top und denke so wirds auch aussehen.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (10. Januar 2013)

Lese schon länger hier mit, da ich schon länger überlege mir ein ION 16 zu bestellen, da es mir von der Geometrie aber auch vom optischen her sehr gut gefällt.
Aber wenn da jetzt doch wieder so ein Gusset da hin kommt, werde ich mir das noch mal überlegen.
Da wäre es schön, wenn zeitnah auf der Homepage ein aktuelles Foto eines ION 16 mit Gusset abgebildet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (10. Januar 2013)

ich finds mit gusset auch besser. 
habe heute den katalog bekommen und habe auf den bildern 3 kabelführungen durch den umlenkhebel gehen sehen. eine öse für die bremse, eine für das schaltwerk und eine scheint mir für die reverbstealth zu sein. aber wo kommt der zug für den umwerfer hin? unters das unterrohr? habe dafür auf keinen bildern halter gesehen...

weiß da einer genaueres?


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Januar 2013)

Unterrohr. Aber die Zugführung kann man selber wählen!


----------



## anjalein (10. Januar 2013)

Moin,

laut Nicolai läuft der Umwerferzug unterm Oberrohr entlang.

Gruß,
Anja


----------



## Hatehiller (10. Januar 2013)

Gestern mittag hab ich Franzi auch die Umwerferfrage gestellt. Die ist dann losgelaufen und kam mit folgender Info zurück ans Telefon:
Umwerfer zugführung wird unterm Oberrohr entlang laufen, sprich der Umwerfer dann von oben angesteuert. 
Die erste Antwort war allerdings dass es noch nicht klar wäre.... nach ein bisschen nachbohren kam dann das eben genannte
Wär mir optisch auch lieber unterm Unterrohr...
Einige Detailfragen sind wohl im Hause N einfach noch nicht 100% getroffen.
Weiß jemand ob die erste ION 16 Serie diese Woche wie geplant dran kam?
Oder hab ich den Produktionsplan nicht kapiert.
Eins noch wegen Zugführung allgemein:
Im Katalog ist vor dem Dämpfer ein geschraubter Einfachhalter abgebildet.
Hab jetzt nen vierfach geordert. Einer bleibt dann halt frei (im Falle einer Stealth...)
Gussets, ja, weiß jetz auch nich, man man man. Bin ich froh wenn das Teil da ist und das Fahren endlich im Vordergrund steht. Dieser ganze entscheidungsmarathon nervt irgendwie doch


----------



## acid-driver (10. Januar 2013)

unterm unterrohr wär schon irgendwie geiler, dann könnte ich weiterhin meinen rennradumwerfer fahren


----------



## d.f. (11. Januar 2013)

bei mir werden drei zÃ¼ge/leitungen auf und einer unter dem unterrohr laufen, der untere fÃ¼r die hammerschmidt. trotzdem mit zuganschlag fÃ¼r einen umwerfer â sieht also ganz danach aus, als ob eine anlenkung von unten mÃ¶glich wÃ¤re.


----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2013)

ich bin klar für auf dem Unterrohr.
Ansonsten würde ich unter dem Oberrohr akzeptieren.
Unter dem UR geht für mich gar nich!
Es wird sich schon eine angenehme Lösung finden.

Die HDM-Umwerfer sind alle soweit ich weiß Dual Pull also von oben wie von unten Klemmbar.

Denke das die Produktion wie geplant aufgenommen wurde/wird, aber es werden ja auch noch andere ION,s gefertigt.


----------



## d.f. (11. Januar 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2013)

d.f. schrieb:


>




WOW, schick schauts aus!
Wie haste das gemacht? Photoshop?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Januar 2013)

Jupp, very nice...ich würd´s ja ganz schwarz machen...und die "neuen" Gussets fehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d.f. (11. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Wie haste das gemacht? Photoshop?



geheim!


----------



## trailterror (11. Januar 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2013)

okay so toll is es nich 

ne ne schon ne gute arbeit.


----------



## trailterror (11. Januar 2013)

Geheimniskrämerei ist the new black!


----------



## gotboost (11. Januar 2013)

Das Steuerrohr ist echt mal hässlich! kanns nicht anders beschreiben.


----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2013)

wasn daran hässlich?
behaupte ehr das Gegenteil, besser als alle anderen von Nicolai und besser als viele tapered von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## d.f. (11. Januar 2013)




----------



## d.f. (11. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> wasn daran hässlich?
> behaupte ehr das Gegenteil, besser als alle anderen von Nicolai und besser als viele tapered von anderen Herstellern.



finde ich auch!
das ist doch geil:





dagegen sieht so ein außen liegender steuersatz aus wie von 1990:


----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2013)

jetzt hauste aber dinger raus, noch bei der Farbwahl?

Und guckt man sich mal die ZS Steuerohre von vielen anderen Herstellern an.
Muss auch sagen das es mir anfangs, auf den ersten Bildern, nicht gefiel, aber als ich es in real neben dem 1 1/8, tapered und dem 1.5er sah, war es einfach das beste von allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolefaser (11. Januar 2013)

d.f. schrieb:


>



Würde es dir viel Mühe machen das mal in Orange Extra Love umzusetzen? Wäre sehr dankbar! 

EDIT: So sieht zum Beispiel ein ZS Tapered bei Canyon aus:



Ist zwar auch relativ clean ohne Gussets und typisch Hydroforming, aber lange nicht so schön wie das vom Ion 16 ohne Gusses.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Januar 2013)

Das sieht schon besser aus, ich hab für mein neues AM auch RAW-black gewählt.

Ich finde der Steuerrohrbereich sieht durch die "dünnen" Rohre irgendwie leer und zu filigran aus für ein Enduro. Ich mag meine Gussets....


----------



## beetle (11. Januar 2013)

Ich fands wegen der geraden Linienführung gerade so gelungen. Ich hab mich aber schon dran gewöhnt. Ich bestells nicht ab.


----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich fands wegen der geraden Linienführung gerade so gelungen. Ich hab mich aber schon dran gewöhnt. Ich bestells nicht ab.



 wäre auch wirklich schade gewesen.

 @kolefaser
Das canyon Steuerrohr sieht aus wie nen 1.5zs



> leer und zu filigran aus für ein Enduro


das fand ich auch immer.


----------



## kolefaser (11. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Das canyon Steuerrohr sieht aus wie nen 1.5zs



Ist wirklich ein Tapered. Wird nur auf den untersten Zentimetern breiter. Die Rohre sind ja hauchdünn. 

Letztendlich ist es mir Schnuppe ob mit oder ohne Gussets. Es bleibt für meinen Geschmack in beiden Fällen genug Schweißporno für Dauergrinsen beim fahren.


----------



## d.f. (11. Januar 2013)

kolefaser schrieb:


> Würde es dir viel Mühe machen das mal in Orange Extra Love umzusetzen? Wäre sehr dankbar!



so ungefähr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (11. Januar 2013)

Hör uff, det is meins in hässlich!
(Nur schwerer)


----------



## kolefaser (11. Januar 2013)

d.f. schrieb:


> so ungefähr?



Oh ja das ist geil, danke fürs photoshoppen! 
Dazu dann noch ein paar weitere Kleinteile in orange und ich bin glücklich. Aber die Teileliste zu erstellen hat ja noch Zeit


----------



## Hatehiller (11. Januar 2013)

Nur mal kleine Korrektur zur (möglichen) Farbwahl.
Wollte mein ExtraLove ursprünglich weiß gepulvert. Ist aber wohl absolut nicht mehr drin, nur noch Elox. Hätte gern Aufpreis für den Mehraufwand bezahlt aber keine Chance.
Das ist das Eine, das andere ist dass es die eloxierte Gegenplatte am Schaltauge auch nur für den Katalog so gab.... da hinten wird alles schwarz.
Hätts auch sinniger gefunden wenn man das was einem angepriesen wird nachher "so" auch kaufen kann, aber... so it is.


----------



## d.f. (11. Januar 2013)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> Wollte mein ExtraLove ursprünglich weiß gepulvert. Ist aber wohl absolut nicht mehr drin, nur noch Elox. Hätte gern Aufpreis für den Mehraufwand bezahlt aber keine Chance.



ich hab das schon gehört, hätte meinen umlenkhebel gerne in weiß.
haben sie was gesagt ob es technisch unmöglich ist (passungen) oder ist nur der aufwand zu groß? > könnte ich den hebel woanders pulvern lassen?


----------



## kolefaser (11. Januar 2013)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> Nur mal kleine Korrektur zur (möglichen) Farbwahl.
> Wollte mein ExtraLove ursprünglich weiß gepulvert. Ist aber wohl absolut nicht mehr drin, nur noch Elox. Hätte gern Aufpreis für den Mehraufwand bezahlt aber keine Chance.
> Das ist das Eine, das andere ist dass es die eloxierte Gegenplatte am Schaltauge auch nur für den Katalog so gab.... da hinten wird alles schwarz.
> Hätts auch sinniger gefunden wenn man das was einem angepriesen wird nachher "so" auch kaufen kann, aber... so it is.



Sehr schade. Besonders, da an dem Ion im Vergleich zum Helius sowieso schon sehr wenig Extra Love gesät ist.
Dann müssen wohl zum Ausgleich die Naben in Orange her. Nur da gibt es ja kaum was außer den sehr teuren von Tune


----------



## Hatehiller (11. Januar 2013)

@d.f.
Hab ich auch überlegt, wollte aber dann lieber fahren als wieder von A nach B laufen...
Technisch spricht bestimmt nichts dagegen, weder bei N noch wenn du dich selbst drum kümmerst.
Frag doch auch noch mal ganz lieb nach, vll geht ja doch noch was, dann bitte mir mitteilen.
Franzi kann das natürlich leider nicht entscheiden, wird dir einfach sagen das es nicht (mehr)geht. Hab aber auch schon Emails an Vinc und Kalle persönlich geschickt. Leider seit fünf Wochen ohne Antwort
Sind halt wahrscheinlich immer noch notorisch unterbesetzt und da ists mir schon klar dass auch der ein oder andere kleine Kundenwunsch unter den Tisch fällt.


----------



## Hatehiller (11. Januar 2013)

kolefaser schrieb:


> Sehr schade. Besonders, da an dem Ion im Vergleich zum Helius sowieso schon sehr wenig Extra Love gesät ist.
> Dann müssen wohl zum Ausgleich die Naben in Orange her. Nur da gibt es ja kaum was außer den sehr teuren von Tune



Doch, den sehr teuren von ChrisKing.


----------



## trailterror (11. Januar 2013)

Easton


----------



## kolefaser (11. Januar 2013)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> Doch, den sehr teuren von ChrisKing.



Danke für den Tipp  Das passt aber nichtmal wenn ich mein Sparschwein filetiert nebst Geldinhalt mit auf den Tisch lege ins Budget.


----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2013)

d.f. schrieb:


> ich hab das schon gehört, hätte meinen umlenkhebel gerne in weiß.
> haben sie was gesagt ob es technisch unmöglich ist (passungen) oder ist nur der aufwand zu groß? > könnte ich den hebel woanders pulvern lassen?



Es ist ein technisches Problem, das haut dann alles mit der Passung nicht hin, is halt etwas enger geworden das ganze als bei den alten UL's.
Das wurde schon vor 3 Monaten entschieden.

Man könnte sich die Hebel bestimmt auf eigen Regie selber Pulvern lassen, muss halt nur anständig abgeklebt werden, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolefaser (11. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Easton



Ja geile Teile. Schön leicht, stabil und schön. ABER große Lagerprobleme laut einigen Berichten 
Oder haben die das mittlerweile durch bessere Lager in den Griff bekommen? Dann bräuchte ich dafür noch ne Anlaufstelle


----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2013)

Aber günstig sind die Easton ja auch nich grad. was hattest du den geplant?


----------



## pfalz (11. Januar 2013)

Superstar components


----------



## kolefaser (11. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Aber günstig sind die Easton ja auch nich grad. was hattest du den geplant?



Hope Pro Evo II mit Flow usw.
Gibt es aber leider nur in Rot, Gold, Blau und Schwarz...
Bei den Superstar Comp. sieht es mit der Lagerqualität laut den Berichten in deren Webshop auch nicht besser aus. Und mal eben probieren ist bei Naben ja eher schlecht, da sich beim Nabenwechsel meistens auch die Speichenlänge ändert.


----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2013)

dann bleib bei den Hope! Silber und Gunsmoke gibts auch noch. entweder farbwechsel oder ne andere Farbe der Nabe nehmen.
Lager können auch getauscht werden. wenn de was günstiges suchst kannste auch Funworks nehmen.


----------



## beetle (11. Januar 2013)

Hat wer ein Foto wo der Hautprahmen Blau elox ist mit orangenem Extra Love elox? Und die Farben auf dem Foto gut rüber kommen?


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Januar 2013)




----------



## beetle (11. Januar 2013)

Schon hübsch. Wenn der heftige Aufpreis nicht wäre...


----------



## kolefaser (12. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> dann bleib bei den Hope! Silber und Gunsmoke gibts auch noch. entweder farbwechsel oder ne andere Farbe der Nabe nehmen.
> Lager können auch getauscht werden. wenn de was günstiges suchst kannste auch Funworks nehmen.



Danke für den Tipp mit Funworks! Sonst werden es halt Naben in schwarz oder Gunsmoke 

 @beetle: Vor der Entscheidung zwischen Blau Elox mit orange Extra Love oder Raw mit orange Extra Love stand ich auch. Habe ich mich jetzt aber für Raw entschieden, da es zeitlos ist, der Charakter mit dem Alter des Bikes durch Gebrauchsspuren wächst und die Maschinenbauoptik nicht besser zur Geltung kommen kann als mit dem rohen Aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. Januar 2013)

orange naben baut ansonsten auch acros. preislich liegen die glaub ich ein wenig unter denen von tune. fahre meine schon seit zwei jahren ohne beschwerden...


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Januar 2013)

das farbige eloxal verkratzt leider recht schnell...hab das an meinem grünen rahmen gesehen.
deshalb ist der aktuelle jetzt raw.


----------



## termaltake (12. Januar 2013)

hallo

Meine Teileliste: 
*Rahmen:* RAW ExtraLove black XL
*Gabel:* suntour durolux 160-120 mm tc rc2 
*Dämpfer:* CCDB AIR 
*Lenker:* enve dh bar carbon 74 cm 
*Griffe:* esi grips 
*Vorbau:* Hope 50mm 0° black
*Sattelstütze:* gravity dropper 4"
*Sattel:* thinking 
*Kurbel:* sram x0 28 T  
*Pedale:* crank brother 
*Bremsen:* Hope M4 RAW-black 183/183 mm schwimmend Stahlflex 
*Schalthebel:* srma x0 10 v 1 x 10
*Schaltwerk:* sram x0 medium
*Kassette:* sram x0 10-36Z, 10 fach 
*Kette:* sram 10x fach 
*Laufräder:* hope pro 2 + mavic xm819 ust + dt
*Reifen:* Hans Dampf 
*Schläuche:* enduro

i like in full raw and extralove in black matt decal  the durolux black and cane air porn


----------



## schnubbi81 (12. Januar 2013)

Wie schaut's denn bei euch größentechnisch aus?
Bin 1,8m, habe mein Ion St in L mit S Sitzrohr, ein BMXTB auch in L und hab mich jetzt auf Vinc' Anraten beim 16er für M entschieden. 
Hab auf'm Helius AM in L und M gesessen, das M war mir zu klein, das L geradeso passend. 
Das Ion 16 in M liegt ja von der Oberrohrlänge zwischen M und L, hat nen Radstand annähernd vom L Helius und sollte somit HOFFENTLICH passen. 
Wie kamt ihr zu eurer Grössenwahl?
Würde mir doch jmd zu L Raten?
Evtl brauche ich auch nur etwas Bestätigung von euch. Grins ;-)


----------



## Nicolai_16 (12. Januar 2013)

bin 1.82 und war mir auch lang nicht sicher, fahre meine bikes wie du..

-bmxtb in L
-ion 18 in L mit M sitzrohr
-argon AM in L mit M sitzrohr ist bestellt 
-ion 16 in L mit M sitzrohr ist bestellt 

ich habe mich zu L entschieden da mein ion 16 mein fr-touren bike werden soll, wenn du dein bike eher *nur* abwaertsorientiert faerhst dann nimm ein M, 

welche vorbau laenge willst denn fahren?

gruss


----------



## kephren23 (12. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab "M" gewählt! 178cm
Spaßmaschine!!!

 das Helius AM in L war okay, Uphill natürlich top, Downhill gut, mir aber zu groß
Das ION war besser zu händeln, im Uphill ähnlich gut aber im DH überragend. L hat gut gepasst, will aber so richtig Spaß damit haben also hab ich M gewählt. Mags kleiner und wendig.
Frage des Geschmacks denke ich, was is dir wichtiger? gut hoch oder gut runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (12. Januar 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> bin 1.82 und war mir auch lang nicht sicher, fahre meine bikes wie du..
> 
> -bmxtb in L
> -ion 18 in L mit M sitzrohr
> ...



Netter Fuhrpark!
Denke, da haben wir ähnliche Überlegungen angestellt. 
Habe jetzt nen 50mm Thomson Vorbau hier liegen, Lenker ist der Syntace Vector Carbon mit "nur" 8 grad Kröpfung, da hol ich nochmal 1,5 cm raus


----------



## schnubbi81 (12. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Also ich hab "M" gewählt! 178cm
> Spaßmaschine!!!
> 
> das Helius AM in L war okay, Uphill natürlich top, Downhill gut, mir aber zu groß
> ...



Wie du schreibst, ist beides nicht verkehrt wahrscheinlich. 
Will das Ding natürlich nutzen wofür es gebaut wurde, ordentlich bergauf und mit Mach 2 bergab.


----------



## kephren23 (13. Januar 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Wie du schreibst, ist beides nicht verkehrt wahrscheinlich.
> Will das Ding natürlich nutzen wofür es gebaut wurde, ordentlich bergauf und mit Mach 2 bergab.



Kann über das M nichts sagen. aber das L war schon etwas schwerer im Uphill als das AM in L, der Aufbau war aber auch nen völlig anderer.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. Januar 2013)

- Kröpfung 8grad ich fahr 12grad
- Vorbau 50mm ich fahr 45mm

also duerften sich die 2cm groessen unterschied bei uns wieder ausgleichen 

also koenntest du beide fahren M o. L und deine Vorlieben mit dem vorbau/ lenker ausgleichen! 

wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe gehts dir eher um spass bergab!!! dann wuerde ich an deiner stelle ein M rahmen bevorzugen. eigentlich OHNE zu ueberlegen !!!


----------



## kephren23 (13. Januar 2013)

@schnubbi81
Wie hast dir denn deinen Aufbau vorgestellt?


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Januar 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> - Kröpfung 8grad ich fahr 12grad
> - Vorbau 50mm
> 
> wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe gehts dir eher um spass bergab!!! dann wuerde ich an deiner stelle ein M rahmen bevorzugen. eigentlich OHNE zu ueberlegen !!!



Ich sehe, wir verstehen uns 
Jetzt kann ich ja ruhig schlafen.

Nur noch als Anmerkung: ich bin der Meinung, dass viele Leute (auch gerade bergab) zu kleine Rahmen fahren. 
Je schneller man wird, umso wichtiger ist es, ein wenig Laufruhe zu haben.
Bin im IXS Cup nicht immer ganz langsam unterwegs und froh über mein Ion ST in L mit 30mm Vorbau. 
Bei Ballerstrecken wie Wildbad, oder Todtnau gibt das Sicherheit und folglich irgendwann mehr Speed. 

Hach, ich schweife ab, gute N8 allerseits!




kephren23 schrieb:


> @schnubbi81
> Wie hast dir denn deinen Aufbau vorgestellt?



Von der Ausstattung meinst du?
Evtl bei knapp14,5 kg mit allem was gut bergab geht und wenn's dazu noch leicht ist, umso besser. 
Lyrik rc2dh, ccdb Air, Carbonlaufräder mit dt Swiss 240s Naben, ansonsten xt Ausstattung mit xtr Kurbel. Reset Innenlager und Steuersatz.
Reverb stealth und SLR Titan. 
Liegt hier schon alles rum.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. Januar 2013)

bin schon sehr auf die ersten ION 16  aufgebauten *Fotos* gespannt!! bei mir liegt eig. auch schon alles da bis auf dem rahmen :-(

ja laenge gibt sicherheit, daher immer individuell was man mit dem bike anstellen will! 

aber egal wie du dich entscheidest, du kannst eig. nicht's falsch machen


----------



## kephren23 (13. Januar 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Von der Ausstattung meinst du?
> Evtl bei knapp14,5 kg mit allem was gut bergab geht und wenn's dazu noch leicht ist, umso besser.
> Lyrik rc2dh, ccdb Air, Carbonlaufräder mit dt Swiss 240s Naben, ansonsten xt Ausstattung mit xtr Kurbel. Reset Innenlager und Steuersatz.
> Reverb stealth und SLR Titan.
> Liegt hier schon alles rum.



NA dann M! damit's gut bergab geht!!

14,5 is auch mein ziel wird aber eng bei mir!


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> NA dann M! damit's gut bergab geht!!
> 
> 14,5 is auch mein ziel wird aber eng bei mir!



Ohne Gussets könnt's klappen!
Duck und weg!!!


----------



## kephren23 (13. Januar 2013)

das wär witzig. wenn es 14,6 wiegt! nur wegen der gussets.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc (15. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend liebe Leute. 

Ich habe heute erste Entwürfe des neuen Gussets gesehen. 
Danach habe auch ich mir ein ION 16 in M bestellt 

Eigentlich war ich auch kein Fan vom Steuerrohrgusset am ION 16, nachdem Kalle allerdings Einwände bezüglich der Dauerhaltbarkeit und Marcel ein echt schickes Knotenblech konstruiert hat, wurde auch ich überzeugt. 

Die Entwürfe werden wir die nächsten Tage veröffentlichen.

Ich freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel, dieses Jahr mal wieder auf dem Bike zu sitzen und euch auf den Veranstaltungen zu treffen!  


Viele Grüße


Vincent


----------



## psc1 (15. Januar 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Leute.
> 
> Ich habe heute erste Entwürfe des neuen Gussets gesehen.
> Danach habe auch ich mir ein ION 16 in M bestellt
> ...



Das klingt klasse aber bitte nicht vordrängeln ;-)
(Meine Mail bekommen?)

Gruß aus Hessen
Peter


----------



## trailterror (15. Januar 2013)

Klingt als würden sie von den "alten AM" gussets abweichen.

Bin sehr gespannt wie's aussieht....

Daumen hoch für kalle's einwand mit der dauerhaltbarkeit!!

Qualität, verlässlichkeit und haltbarkeit (genau wie gerade runde rohre) sind werte die ich mit N verbinde.... Da sind mir die paar gramm mehr tooootaaaaaaal wurscht!


----------



## kephren23 (15. Januar 2013)

@vinc
Na dann mal herzlich Willkommen in der Gruppe der ION 16 Besitzer.
Aufbau? Warum das ION 16?
Auf in ein neues Nicolaizeitalter auch mit Gussets.


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2013)

psc1 schrieb:


> (Meine Mail bekommen?)



er hat Feierabend und ist privat hier unterwegs


----------



## psc1 (15. Januar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> er hat Feierabend und ist privat hier unterwegs



ich weiß und den hat er auch verdient.


----------



## slayerrider (16. Januar 2013)

Oh, Mist, langsam werden bei mir die letzten Bedenken ausgeräumt, das kann teuer werden.


----------



## beetle (17. Januar 2013)

Kurze Frage: Durchmesser für die Sattelklemme ist 34,9, oder?


----------



## kephren23 (17. Januar 2013)

Richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (17. Januar 2013)

Wollte nicht heute Kalle das endgültige Gusset-Design freigeben? Jemand schon das Rendering gesehen?


----------



## kephren23 (17. Januar 2013)

Wurde das so gesagt? Hab nichts von Donnerstag gehört oder gelesen.
Ich hab noch nix gesehen.


----------



## kephren23 (18. Januar 2013)

Schade heute auch keine Gussets!
Dachte wenigstens noch diese Woche!


----------



## raschaa (18. Januar 2013)

Tcha, gut Ding will Weile... genau wie mein geplanter LRS. Seit 2,5 monaten warte ich auf die bestellten Speichen zwecks aufbau. Heute endlich habe ich sie bekommen, VR erstmal eingespeicht -> 659g nackig


----------



## kephren23 (18. Januar 2013)

Carbon-LR?


----------



## raschaa (18. Januar 2013)

LightBicycles Carbon Felge, CX-Ray Straight-Pull, Sun Nabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolefaser (18. Januar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> LightBicycles Carbon Felge, CX-Ray Straight-Pull, Sun Nabe



Un dat hält?


----------



## kephren23 (18. Januar 2013)

Ich mag kein plastik. Und vertrauen tue ich dem ganzen im Enduro bereich nich, teuer is es auch noch dazu!


----------



## raschaa (18. Januar 2013)

Ich eigentlich auch nicht... aber für 150usd musste ichs einfach mal ausprobieren. in ami foren fahren die schon viele, die meisten sind zufrieden, schaun mer mal.


----------



## kephren23 (18. Januar 2013)

pro Stück oder Satz?
leider ist es nur so das wenn 1Mio Menschen lügen wird es immer noch keine Wahrheit.

Hoffen wir für dich aufs beste!


----------



## schnubbi81 (18. Januar 2013)

:d


----------



## MisterXT (19. Januar 2013)

Dann sind wir schon zu zweit: die breiten NancyRims mit Cx Ray und Tune. Kommen im Frühjahr ins AC. Bin gespannt ob sie halten....


----------



## raschaa (19. Januar 2013)

Wäre wohl mal ein extra thread wert um erfahrungen auszutauschen und diesen thread sauber zu halten^^


----------



## schnubbi81 (19. Januar 2013)

Zu dritt, werte Kollegen. 
Schon im Einsatz.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (23. Januar 2013)

Wie ist es mit den Freigaben beim 16ner. 
170mm Gabel und solche Sachen?
Ist es auch für härtere Gangart ausgelegt?


----------



## trailterror (23. Januar 2013)

Ist neuerdings offiziell für 170er gabeln freigegeben, dem neuen gusset sei dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (23. Januar 2013)

Würde dem Ion eine Lyrik 160 bzw 170 RC2DH Coil stehen oder ist das 2much und eher die Soloair nehmen?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Januar 2013)

Hat inzwischen mal jemand ein offizielles Bild der Gussets gesehen???


----------



## psc1 (23. Januar 2013)

leider nein, würde auch gerne etwas sehen.


----------



## acid-driver (23. Januar 2013)

klar, coil ist geil


----------



## beetle (23. Januar 2013)

Hat noch keiner. Bin vorgestern Vinc auf den Keks gegangen... er meinte Kalle hats noch nicht abgenommen und mich schon mal auf 2 Wochen Verzögerung eingestellt. Liegt wohl am Elox-Betrieb der das Extralove macht. Dann muss ich in der Zwichenzeit die Parts streicheln die hier schon rumliegen.

Hab gestern noch ne X.0 Trail geschossen. Gibts gerade bei bike components günstig. Mitte Jan. fang ich dann mal an das Rad zu zerlegen das als Teilespender herhalten muss.


----------



## kephren23 (24. Januar 2013)

hmm okay! mit dem eloxierbetrieb erwähnte er schon im November etwas.die eurobike-bikes waren ja von nem anderen Betrieb gemacht. solange es der Qualität am ende zu gute kommt ist das okay, bei dem Wetter geht ja ehh nix!
ich streichel auch schon wie wild Teile, bald sind keine mehr da.


----------



## trailterror (24. Januar 2013)

Was hat kalle nicht abgenommen?

2 wochen verspätung bzgl. deiner persönlichen bestellung oder wegen der veröffentlichung der neues gussets?


----------



## beetle (28. Januar 2013)

Nächste woche sollen ja die Ersten ION16 laut Produktionsplan geliefert werden. Immer noch gibt keine Bilder zum Gusset. 

Hat wer was gehört? Langsam werde ich ja ganz hibbelig. 
 @trailterror: wegen extralove. Angeblich.


----------



## kephren23 (28. Januar 2013)

mir gehts ähnlich!
leider noch nichts gehört.
aber denke vorm 15ten wird kein ION16 ausgeliefert.

gut das es nich nur mir so geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (29. Januar 2013)

man kann an dem Gras nicht ziehen, dass es schneller wächst...


----------



## pfalz (29. Januar 2013)

Du bist aber kein Projektmanager, oder?


----------



## raschaa (29. Januar 2013)

zen-buddhist^^


----------



## pfalz (29. Januar 2013)




----------



## beetle (29. Januar 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Du bist aber kein Projektmanager, oder?



Der sagt: Repriorisieren. Oder mehr Ressourcen reinstecken, damit der Termin gehalten werden kann.

Fürs Gras gibt es Dünger.


----------



## raschaa (29. Januar 2013)

für "den Ziehenden" gibts Valium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (29. Januar 2013)

> Oder mehr Ressourcen reinstecken, damit der Termin gehalten werden kann.



Neun Frauen bekommen das Kind auch nicht in einem Monat


----------



## kephren23 (29. Januar 2013)

auf der N Homepage gibts jetzt news. und 2 Bilder zum ion 16!!! leider keine gussets.
http://www.nicolai.net/


----------



## trailterror (29. Januar 2013)

Gibts auch ein test zu lesen und steht da nur der eine satz unterm bild. 
Checks grad vom handy nicht


----------



## kephren23 (29. Januar 2013)

Insgesamt sind es 3 Sätzen .

Gibt keinen Testbericht wenn du das meinst. vielleicht kommt ja noch einer und das ist schonmal der Platzhalter.
Heißt erstmal nur das es sein erstes Rennen überstanden hat.


----------



## beetle (29. Januar 2013)

Von den zwei Bildern ist eins ne Kiste voll mit Umlenkhebel.


----------



## trailterror (29. Januar 2013)

Alles klar!

Wär ja auch gelacht wenn das ding nicht mal ein rennen aushält


----------



## beetle (1. Februar 2013)

Hab mich noch schnell bzgl. des Dämpfers umentschieden. Gibt anestelle des Monarch+ einen CCDB Air.

Genau 2 Wochen noch bis Lieferung.


----------



## kephren23 (1. Februar 2013)

Wie kams zum wechsel?
Ja lange dauerts nicht mehr .
Nur Gussets haben wir immer noch nicht gesehen, dann müssen die ja nächste Woche kommen.


----------



## beetle (1. Februar 2013)

Naja... die Berichte die man so liest sind alle schon sehr vielversprechend. Vor dem Einstellen habe ich weniger Angst und ich habe mir gedacht wieso Performance wegen 200g verschenken. CCDBA ist halt eben die Referenz in Sachen Luftdämpfer.


----------



## raschaa (1. Februar 2013)

und wie es aussieht bekomme ich mein X-Fusion Vector HLR Air noch bevor der Rahmen kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> und ich habe mir gedacht wieso Performance wegen 200g verschenken. CCDBA ist halt eben die Referenz in Sachen Luftdämpfer.



Dann aber Richtig. Zu einem Öl/Titanfederdämpfer dürfte der Gewichtsunterschied bei 200g liegen, also mach deine Worte wahr

G.


----------



## kephren23 (1. Februar 2013)

wieso der monarch wiegt ca.330g und der ccdb 530g. sind doch 200g differenz!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> wieso der monarch wiegt ca.330g und der ccdb 530g. sind doch 200g differenz!



Aber bei schlechterer Performance und er schreibt das bessere Performance im wichtiger sind als 200g

G.


----------



## vinc (1. Februar 2013)

Lange haben wir drauf gewartet. 

Das ION 16 Steuerrohrgusset!


----------



## nicolai.fan (1. Februar 2013)

weiter so


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Februar 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Lange haben wir drauf gewartet.
> 
> Das ION 16 Steuerrohrgusset!


na das sieht in ungeschweißter zustand schon mal "lecker" aus


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, so ein Ion 16 wird interessanter für mich...


----------



## raschaa (1. Februar 2013)

jetzt gehts los....


----------



## pfalz (1. Februar 2013)

oooooh jaaaaa, das Gusset ist top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (1. Februar 2013)

Uiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiui!!!!


----------



## guru39 (1. Februar 2013)

Das sieht sehr futuristisch aus 

Endlos geil


----------



## Garrett (1. Februar 2013)

yessir!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön Würd ich mal gerne ohne durchgehender Löcher drin sehen

G.


----------



## raschaa (1. Februar 2013)

zu schwer


----------



## RCC03-Biker (1. Februar 2013)

Mist, jetzt komm ich doch wieder ins grübeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (2. Februar 2013)

WOW!!!
richtig geil, völlig anders als erwartet, aber sehr passend zum neuen ION16!


----------



## stuk (2. Februar 2013)

ok ok das wird doch ein Nicolai   
und mein wohl nächstes Rad in ein paar Jahren :


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Februar 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> ok ok das wird doch ein Nicolai
> und mein wohl nächstes Rad in ein paar Jahren :


warum erst in ein paar YOLO


----------



## stuk (2. Februar 2013)

weil mein AM noch sehr gut ist und ich immer gerne (auch bei N, das AM bekam z.B ne andere Kettenstrebe, einen längeren Dämpfer, das ION-ST einen anderen ULH, das UFO ST ein anderes Steuerrohr) die ersten Läufe abwarte und dann was ausgereifteres nehme.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Februar 2013)

Finds nicht so prall, erinnert doch sehr an die alten und unschönen Gussets. Vielleicht schaut es verschweisst besser aus. Aber immer noch besser als die bisherige Planung mit den AC-Gussets.


----------



## frankfrorider (2. Februar 2013)

Das ION 16 Steuerrohrgusset sieht gut aus......


----------



## dr.juggles (2. Februar 2013)

mir gefällts net, erinnert mich an die alten argon fr gussets.

bruzzelt N jetzt die gussets nur auf druck des forums dran?


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (2. Februar 2013)

Wie würde sich das nennen ? Indirektmarketing => der Kunde redet dem Hersteller ein, was sein Produkt braucht?

Ich find die Gussets ganz hübsch. Macht allerdings meine Entscheidung Helius TB/AC vs. Ion 16 nicht wirklich einfacher grummel


----------



## pfalz (2. Februar 2013)

von vinc:



> Eigentlich war ich auch kein Fan vom Steuerrohrgusset am ION 16, nachdem Kalle allerdings Einwände bezüglich der Dauerhaltbarkeit und Marcel ein echt schickes Knotenblech konstruiert hat, wurde auch ich überzeugt.


----------



## trailterror (2. Februar 2013)

Ich bin mir noch unsicher wie ichs finden soll. Ich warte mal ab wies geschweisst aussehen wird....

@gezeitenfürst

Also ein TB und ion 16 sind schon für unterschiedliche einsatzzwecke gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UiUiUiUi (2. Februar 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Uiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiui!!!!




das waren zuviele... Ui 


hm ich fand es ohne besser, aber wenn es damit mit wirklich passenden gabeln aufbaubar wird soll es mir recht sein


----------



## MojoTom (2. Februar 2013)

ich fand es auch ohne besser.

echt schade.


----------



## kephren23 (2. Februar 2013)

Das Gusset sieht in keinster Weise wie die alten Gussets aus, die ja ehr flach ausgefallen sind.
Finds gut umgesetzt, dezent und nicht zu groß, so bleibt die cleane Optik erhalten.

@gezeitenfürst
und außerdem kann man ein TB auch nicht mit einem AC gleich setzen.


----------



## acid-driver (3. Februar 2013)

ich find das neue gusset auch sehr geil!


----------



## beetle (3. Februar 2013)

Durch das neue Gusset sollten doch aber auch die Gussets unter dem Rohr wegfallen? Zumindest das unter dem Oberrohr, oder?

Bin ja echt mal auf ein Bild eines fertig gebackenem ION 16 gespannt.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (4. Februar 2013)

Ja, ich bin ja auch noch in der Entscheidungsfindung.

Weiss halt noch nicht ganz hundertprozentig, wo ich hin möchte.

Ion 16 als leichtes Enduro, AC als Allmountain mit viel Reserven nach oben, TB als reiner Tourer mit Möglichkeit auf "leichtes" AllMountain.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Februar 2013)

Noch gibt es auch ein Helius AM im Protfolio....


----------



## schnubbi81 (4. Februar 2013)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Sixx-XC-Kettenführung-High-Direktmontage.html

Passt das dingens hier an die geheime Umwerferschelle?


----------



## psc1 (4. Februar 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Sixx-XC-Kettenführung-High-Direktmontage.html
> 
> Passt das dingens hier an die geheime Umwerferschelle?



Hallo zusammen,

ich bin da jetzt irgendwie verwirrt. Gemäß Foto auf N.net sieht es doch so aus, als lässt sich ein normaler Umwerfer montieren (also klassisch mit 34.9er Schelle). Eine Montagebohrung für irgendeinen Direktmountumwerfer sehe ich nicht.
Oder habe ich da mit Deiner "Schelle" was falsch verstanden?

Danke und Gruss
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (4. Februar 2013)

High Direct Mount via Schelle.


----------



## raschaa (4. Februar 2013)

jo, passt scho.... aber 72 öcken für'n bisserl plaste finde ich ganz schön happig


----------



## kephren23 (4. Februar 2013)

Die Schelle ist doch gar nicht mehr geheim, wurde doch schon im Numeric gezeigt.

Numeric-Seite 8

http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/n-katalog-2013-low


----------



## schnubbi81 (4. Februar 2013)

Sänk ju!


----------



## schnubbi81 (4. Februar 2013)

@Ra:
2000 Öcken für ein bischen Alu ist auch recht happig! ;-)


----------



## de´ AK77 (5. Februar 2013)

so langsam trudeln die Parts fürs ION 16 ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (5. Februar 2013)

edel, edel, Monnemer...


----------



## de´ AK77 (5. Februar 2013)

edel geht die Welt zu Grunde...
ne Quark es soll einfach nen stimmiger Aufbau werden.

na Deins wird doch auch edel Du alder Pälzer


----------



## Stagediver (5. Februar 2013)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> so langsam trudeln die Parts fürs ION 16 ein...



Sehr fein

Rahmenfarbe?


----------



## de´ AK77 (5. Februar 2013)

mal was ganz experimentelles was die Welt noch nicht gesehen hat und keiner der baldigen ION16 Besitzer haben wird....ES wird raw  

nach meiner Miss Violett 




mal was dezentes...


----------



## Stagediver (5. Februar 2013)

Auch nicht schlecht 
Und dann die Farbtupfer mit den Anbauteilen...
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## raschaa (5. Februar 2013)

Iiiiieeeeeh.... RAW? geht ja gar nicht


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Februar 2013)

deÂ´ AK77 schrieb:


> mal was ganz experimentelles was die Welt noch nicht gesehen hat und keiner der baldigen ION16 Besitzer haben wird....ES wird raw  mal was dezentes...


das wird bestimmt
*SCHÃ*Ð  
Gretjes D-lander


----------



## kephren23 (5. Februar 2013)

RAW ist auch einfach so schön.


----------



## schnubbi81 (5. Februar 2013)

Mal wieder konsequent!


----------



## trailterror (5. Februar 2013)

Bis ins letzte detail!
Ich freu mich auf fertige bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (6. Februar 2013)

Leider wird sich der Aufbau wohl etwas in die Länge ziehen, die derzeitige Job-Situation ist etwas schwierig .

Rahmen Lieferung wurde auch verschoben auf KW10.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (6. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Noch gibt es auch ein Helius AM im Protfolio....



Kannst Du mir bitete sagebn, was dieses Augerollen soll?
Ich habe doch wohl geschrieben, zwischen welchen 3 Modellen ich mich noch zu entscheiden hoffe => das AM war dort nicht dabei und glaube mir, da hatte ich mir etwas bei gedacht.

Sicher weiss ich das zwischen TB und AC/Ion16 Welten liegen, daher ist es, für mich recht schwierig, den Spagat zwischen Overdose und Brauch(möchte) ich unbedingt zu machen.


----------



## pfalz (6. Februar 2013)

@kephren23

Das schaut seeeeehr vielversprechend aus! Hast Du die Teile abgebeizt (Bremse...wegen der Lager)?


----------



## kephren23 (6. Februar 2013)

denke ätzen is das richtige Wort! welche lager meinst du? hab die bremse natürlich vorher zerlegt, was ja bei hope klasse ist!


----------



## raschaa (6. Februar 2013)

Oha,
2 Dumme, ein Gedanke... 

Lyrik RC2DH RAW


----------



## beetle (6. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Rahmen Lieferung wurde auch verschoben auf KW10.



Für alle oder nur für deinen? Ich hörte mal was das die Rahmen mit extra love länger dauern.


----------



## pfalz (6. Februar 2013)

@kephren23
stimmt, die Lagerbuchsem sind ja im Hauptkörper verbaut...meinte z.B. die 
HBSP229 Flanged Bush


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Februar 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir bitete sagebn, was dieses Augerollen soll?
> Ich habe doch wohl geschrieben, zwischen welchen 3 Modellen ich mich noch zu entscheiden hoffe => das AM war dort nicht dabei und glaube mir, da hatte ich mir etwas bei gedacht.
> 
> Sicher weiss ich das zwischen TB und AC/Ion16 Welten liegen, daher ist es, für mich recht schwierig, den Spagat zwischen Overdose und Brauch(möchte) ich unbedingt zu machen.




Uiii, sind wir heute empfindlich....sorry, aber nachdem ich mich auch erst vor 2 Monaten für ein AM und gegen ein ION 16 entschieden habe juckt es mich eben manchmal in den Fingern ein wenig gegen den "New-School"-Hype zu lästern.
Natürlich gibt es wahrscheinlich auch rein technische Gründe für Deine Entscheidung, also viel Spaß wofür auch immer Du Dich entscheidest....

und wech....


----------



## kephren23 (6. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Für alle oder nur für deinen? Ich hörte mal was das die Rahmen mit extra love länger dauern.



war jetzt bei meinem so. gab aber keine info das alle länger dauern, hoffe mal nicht für euch, ne extra love hab ich ja auch, weiß aber nicht obs daran liegt.

 @raschaa

nachmacher!!!

hehe nee sieht geil aus gefällt mir richtig gut! hab echt gefallen an dem raw look gefunden. der prototyplook ist einfach genial. hat auch so Spaß gemacht den zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (6. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @raschaa
> 
> ...


ääääeäeäeähmmmm (kräftiges demonstatives Räuspern^^)

seit 2010 nennt man mich "RAWgnar" 





das problem mit der lieferzeit wird daran liegen, dass die extra love teile/farben nicht auf halde liegen wie bei den "alten" modellen. es ist anzunehmen, dass die elox teile so peu a peu vom eloxierer kommen. welche farbe wann fertig ist entscheidet wer zuerst beliefert wird... der Zen Meister würde sagen: lass uns eine Tasse Tee trinken....


----------



## raschaa (6. Februar 2013)

ach so, den fertigen LRS wollte ich noch nachreichen...


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (6. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Uiii, sind wir heute empfindlich....sorry, aber nachdem ich mich auch erst vor 2 Monaten für ein AM und gegen ein ION 16 entschieden habe juckt es mich eben manchmal in den Fingern ein wenig gegen den "New-School"-Hype zu lästern.
> Natürlich gibt es wahrscheinlich auch rein technische Gründe für Deine Entscheidung, also viel Spaß wofür auch immer Du Dich entscheidest....
> 
> und wech....



Ja bin ich wohl, liegt jedoch eher an diesen Untertönen hier im IBC. Alles was jemanden hier nicht so pers. einleuchtet gefällt wird versucht den jeweils anderen auszureden.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Februar 2013)

Der RAWgnar bleibt sich treu 

Das werden geile Moppeds


----------



## raschaa (6. Februar 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Der RAWgnar bleibt sich treu
> 
> Das werden geile Moppeds



jepp, so was wie zwillinge^^


----------



## beetle (6. Februar 2013)

Hab gerade Bilder von nem fertigem Hauptrahmen geschickt bekommen.  Vielleicht mag sie Moritz oder Vinc hier veröffentlichen. Ich kann es leider nicht, da mir die Rechte hierzu fehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Februar 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Ja bin ich wohl, liegt jedoch eher an diesen Untertönen hier im IBC. Alles was jemanden hier nicht so pers. einleuchtet gefällt wird versucht den jeweils anderen auszureden.




Naja, Du bist ja scheinbar noch nicht so lange im Forum dabei. Es ist schon nicht immer einfach sich von den Einflüssen hier frei zu machen und sich selbst treu zu bleiben. Denn mal unter uns......so mancher selbsternannte IBC-Profi hat sich die Sachen auch nur angelesen und nicht immer recht...
Da diejenigen herauszufiltern die wirklich Ahnung haben will gelernt sein. Also immer auf den eigenen Bauch vertrauen...


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (6. Februar 2013)

Ich bin inzwischen ja auch vom TB fort (möchte schon, wenn dann Reserven nach oben haben). ergo taumel ich zwischen Ion und Ac umher.

Was es nicht einfacher macht, ist das ich bisher nur Hardtails gefahren bin. Ich fürchte es wird noch eine lange Geschichte werden.


----------



## antique (6. Februar 2013)

RAW Optik ist im neuen Zustand fein anzusehen - aber nach der ersten Fahrt auf salzigen Straßen  fängt die Optik zu leiden an. Und das geht dann im Lauf der Zeit immer weiter. 
Nach Jahren von RAW Nutzung erfordert es ungeheuren Aufwand die Oberfläche wieder in einen guten Zustand mittels Poliern, Mattieren usw. zu verbringen. 
Nicht umsonst wird eine Aluminiumoberfläche mittels Lack oder Eloxierung vor Umwelteinflüssen geschützt. 

Ich hätte Angst das der Rahmen durch fortschreitende Oxydation irgendwann einmal nachgibt. Und das dann natürlich im unpassenden Moment auf nem Trail geschieht


----------



## pfalz (6. Februar 2013)

Da wird ja meines krachbunt gegen die ganzen RAWs, höhöhöhö. Ach, Isch frää misch schun so...


----------



## pfalz (6. Februar 2013)

Aus dem Gesichtsbuch...


----------



## der-gute (6. Februar 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


>



Hmmm


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Februar 2013)

Nicht schön, dann lieber AM Gussets. Gewicht kann ja nicht das Argument sein.


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Februar 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Nicht schön, dann lieber AM Gussets. Gewicht kann ja nicht das Argument sein.


Stimmt aber vielleicht sieht es am  "fertigen"-Bike besser aus wer weiß
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Februar 2013)

Ich fänds ohne "Löcher" auch schöner...


----------



## beetle (6. Februar 2013)

Ich finde, zumindest auf dem Bild, die massiven Nähte mit dem filigranen Blech nicht so passend. Vielleicht liegts auch nur am Licht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Februar 2013)

Ich denke mal genau der Eindruck entsteht durch die "Löcher".
Die Schweißnaht "schwappt" ja geradezu in die Aussparung hinein.
Ich finde das gehört zu, auch wenn es 15g schwerer wird dadurch.

Evtl. würden sich so "Streifen" wie beim  großen "N" auf dem Steuerrohr ganz gut machen...


----------



## trailterror (6. Februar 2013)

Find die gussets auch noch gewöhnungsbedürftig....mmhhh, keine leichte geburt dieses ion 16.....wollte man es vielleicht zu besonders machen?

Aber mal abwarten. Ich warte erst mal auf fertige bilder


----------



## kephren23 (6. Februar 2013)

ist das loch nich vielleicht absichtlich?! für die umwerfer zugverlegung?!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich denke mal genau der Eindruck entsteht durch die "Löcher".
> Die Schweißnaht "schwappt" ja geradezu in die Aussparung hinein.
> Ich finde das gehört zu, auch wenn es 15g schwerer wird dadurch.
> 
> Evtl. würden sich so "Streifen" wie beim  großen "N" auf dem Steuerrohr ganz gut machen...






> Würd ich mal gerne ohne durchgehender Löcher drin sehen



Das hat ich zwar schon in Beitrag 240 geschrieben, aber Danke ...und sieht wesentlich besser so aus...und und mit Frässpuren wie beim AM wohl noch besser.

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Februar 2013)

Ohne Löcher ist es für mich schöner, sieht aber dann immer noch wie ein abgehacktes AM-Gusset aus. Die Symmetrie fehlt für mich persönlich. Und dann ergänzend noch was unterm Unterrohr, na gut, bin kein Inschenör.

Aber wenn ich bestellen müsste, dann mit AM Gusset mit oder ohne extra Unterrohrgusset, AM-Dämpferaufnahme und fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Februar 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ohne Löcher ist es für mich schöner, sieht aber dann immer noch wie ein abgehacktes AM-Gusset aus. Die Symmetrie fehlt für mich persönlich. Und dann ergänzend noch was unterm Unterrohr, na gut, bin kein Inschenör.
> 
> Aber wenn ich bestellen müsste, dann mit AM Gusset mit oder ohne extra Unterrohrgusset, AM-Dämpferaufnahme und fertig ist die Laube.



Das extra "Unterrohr-Gusset" hat das AM aber auch. Stört mich persönlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Februar 2013)

Ja, aber das sieht mit dem längeren AM-Gusset einfach besser und v.a. unscheinbarer aus. Beim Ion 16 ist da einfach ein Stück Schweissnaht auf dem Unterrohr, die nicht durchgezogen ist, sondern auch noch zweigeteilt.

Aber N kann ja alles ändern, wenn man will und bezahlt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Februar 2013)

Also willst Du so was??


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Februar 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Aus dem Gesichtsbuch...



Ich finde das ION16 immer besser !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (6. Februar 2013)

Also: 

über die Schönheit von Gussets zu reden erinnert mich an Menschen im esoterischen Umfeld (Auren, Chakren, Lichtgestalt usw.....).

Die Teile sollen Kraftströmungen aufnehmen und schlicht eins: *HALTEN!* damit der Rahmen mehr Steifigkeit hat. 

Ist doch sowas von egal wie die Dinger ausschauen - solange der Rahmen ausreichend steif und haltbar ist: ist doch alles im grünen Bereich 

...oder gehört das Geschwafel über Schönheit von Gussets zur ersten Nicolai-Jünger-Pflicht


----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2013)

Das ich dir mal zustimmen muss... hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht


----------



## antique (6. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das ich dir mal zustimmen muss... hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht



Hab ich jetzt so komische Vorlieben oder was? 

In anderen Threads wird die Maschinenbauoptik beschworen und nachhaltig gesucht - hier wird mittels Gusset eine "Form-follows-funktion" Optik erreicht - und dann isses auch wieder nicht recht 

Solange die Rahmen ihren bestimmungsgemässen Einsatzzweck ohne Schäden nachkommen können ist doch alles im Lot. Und wenn mal eine Schweissnaht reissen oder brechen sollte, dann gibts von Nicolai Ersatz. Da das so gut wie nie vorkommt - ist von hoher Qualiät in der Fertigung auszugehen. 


*....gussets-geister-gerede-abwehrspray-suchend *


----------



## beetle (6. Februar 2013)

Amen!


----------



## VerdammteAxt (6. Februar 2013)

Ich finde das Design der Gussets absolut Top. Mir haben hingegen die Gussets des Helius Am nicht gefallen. Sie sahen zu Blechig aus während die Fräsgussets des Ion 16 sehr edel wirken.

Bin auf jeden Fall auf die ersten Fahrberichte gespannt


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Februar 2013)

Also Fakt ist doch mal, dass viele "Männer" hier oft genug ihre Bikes behandeln wie Ihre Autos - mit viel Liebe. Da wird um jeden Zentimeter Bremsleitung gefeilscht, ein Spacer unterm Vorbau ist "bah!" die falschen Sättel oder Griffe werden abgemahnt und bunte Decals an Gabel oder Felgen gehen gar nicht...und da kommst Du daher und sagst die Form der Gussets wäre EGAL?!?!....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (6. Februar 2013)

Bei dem Preis will ich eigentlich mehr als ein Fahrad das nur funktioniert.


----------



## beetle (6. Februar 2013)

Was ist eigentlich das für ein Teil?


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2013)

Das ist die Lagerung des Umlenkhebels am Unterrohr


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

@raschaa
Als ich nach Raw-Castings gesucht habe bin ich auf deine Boxxer gestoßen und dann auf dein ION. Wirklich nen Top-ION gefällt mir gut. 
Aber geht noch was .
Dein 16er wird auch geil. Meins wäre dann der Verlorene Drilling . 

*Gusset:*
Ja es wirkt etwas komisch mit der getrennten Schweißnaht am UR. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran das normalerweise der untere Teil länger ist. Aber mir gefällts trotzdem.

*Extra-Love:*
Na viel Extra-Love hat das 16er ja nicht, und die UL's sind ja schon etwas länger fertig, also sollte das bestimmt in den nächsten 10 Tagen klappen. 


 @antique


> Hab ich jetzt so komische Vorlieben oder was?



1. Jein, merkwürdig wäre vielleicht das bessere Wort . 
_(Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold)_

2. Also ich denke wenn man sein Raw-Rahmen nicht 1 Wochen mit Dreck überzogen vor sich hingammeln lässt, sollte das Alu das schon aushalten, Über Jahre. Is ja jetzt auch nicht mehr selten das die Rahmen Raw gefahren werden und bis jetzt konnte ich nix negatives darüber lesen.
Und wer sagt denn das ein Bike nach 3 Jahren so aussehen muss wie am ersten Tag, sollte das so sein, braucht man auch kein Nicolai.
Und wer fährt denn über salzige Straßen? is doch fürs Gelände gemacht.

3. natürlich hat ein Gusset in erster Linie eine Funktion zu erfüllen, das steht ja auch nicht zur Diskussion, dennoch sollte man auch das Design und den Gesamteindruck nicht einfach abtun, dafür kostet der Spaß zu viel.
dann könnte man auch einfach Riffelbleche als Gussets dranschweißen. 

_(Ohne dir zu Nahe zu treten)_ 
Das schlimmste dabei ist, das ganze kommt von jemandem der seinen Rahmen mit Blattgold beschichtet und ne Schlosstasche montiert hat.

Und übrigens Schnee und Eis, ist nicht *weiß*! 
Eisbären übrigens auch nicht!


----------



## antique (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hab schon seit Jahren eine Vorliebe für Oldtimer und die Wagen werden möglichst original belassen - oder fachgerecht neu aufgebaut. Wobei ich den Originalzustand (mit kleinen Schrammen und Spuren) höher einschätze wie eine aufwändige Restaurierung. 
Weil restaurieren kann jeder (mit mehr oder minder eigenem Einsatz) - eine originale Erhaltung ohne das die Karosse jemals geschweisst worden ist, keine Unfallfolgen sichtbar sind - *DAS* ist seltener! 

Was an einer Schlosshalterung am Radl verwerflich ist - wird mir nicht klar. Ich hab an fast jedem Radl ne Schlosstasche montiert, ich will bei Abwesenheit sichergehen das mein Radl später für den weiteren Weg vorhanden ist 

Salzige Strassen gibts auch im Gelände, wie oft werden Nebenwege (auf dem Weg hin zum Trail) geräumt und gesalzen - RAW Optik ist schön aber leider nicht dauerhaft. 
Das ist genauso wie eine hochglanzpolierte Alukarosserie, die erfordert einen hohen Pflegeaufwand um dauerhaft schön zu bleiben. Nicht umsonst wurden früher die Autos aufwändig lackiert. Und wer mal hochglanzpolierte Motorenteile (Ventildeckel, Lima Gehäuse, Vergaserdome usw.) nach Jahren der Aufbewahrung anschaut: die Teile sind wieder blind geworden und das Aluminium hat sich in seinen üblichen Zustand "verwandelt". Ist nix dauerhaftes! 

Für mich persönlich zählt Korrossionsschutz mehr wie Optik, auch bei Aluminium!


----------



## WODAN (7. Februar 2013)

Jungs, zurück zum Thema. 

Diese ständigen Raw Diskussionen nerven...


----------



## pratt (7. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich denke mal genau der Eindruck entsteht durch die "Löcher".
> Die Schweißnaht "schwappt" ja geradezu in die Aussparung hinein.
> Ich finde das gehört zu, auch wenn es 15g schwerer wird dadurch.
> 
> Evtl. würden sich so "Streifen" wie beim  großen "N" auf dem Steuerrohr ganz gut machen...



Mein Senf dazu:
ich finde es ohne Löcher und ohne Frässpuren am schönsten (oberes Bild)!


----------



## raschaa (7. Februar 2013)

RAW?


----------



## WODAN (7. Februar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> RAW?


----------



## pfalz (7. Februar 2013)

So, die meisten Teile sind mittlerweile zusammengeklaubt, Bremse, Gabel, Sattel und Kurbel werden vom Altbike übernommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (7. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2013)

Hier mal meine Brocken die schon zusammen habe


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

is das 16er dann für dich privat oder zum Verkauf?


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2013)

Da ich ja eigentlich mein perfektes Baik (Ion 18) schon habe, werde ich es mir noch überlegen ob ich´s verkauf oder nicht.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

ihr seits doch mit Sicherheit probe gefahren? L war dir natürlich zu groß, geordert habt ihr aber trotzdem 2 im WP. also muss es ja gefallen haben. oder?


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2013)

Wir sind nichts probe gefahren. ich kauf schon seit Jahren blind bei N.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

kann man ja auch nix falsch machen.


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2013)

desgewegen


----------



## raschaa (7. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Brocken die schon zusammen habe



ich hätte die naben in die mitte der felgen gemacht und speichen benutzt statt dem anderen krimskrams 


und weg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Er fährt auch nur mit einer Bremse, und der N-Leichtbaurahmen sollte selbst eingefleischte Leichtbauer vor Neid erblassen lassen.  

Mal eine Frage an die Experten hier.

Das Ion 16 ist ja, wenn ich es bis jetzt richtig verstanden habe ein Starkes Allmountain mit Hang zum leichten Enduro, welches ich jedoch auch Tourer benutzen kann. Ist dies soweit richtig?

Edit zweiter Teil des Postes verschwunden ^^ :

Das Helius AC ist doch für den selben Zweck und unterscheidet sich, so sehe ich es bisher, nur im Konzept des Rahmens vom Ion.

Ist dies soweit richtig?

Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage, fürs Einsatzspektrum Mittelgebirge Tour mit entsprechenden Abfahrten und auch mal gerne etwas Springen und Fahren abseits befestigter oder bewanderter Wege (also leichtes Enduro) würdet ihr eher zum 16 oder zum AC tendieren.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Februar 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Er fährt auch nur mit einer Bremse, und der N-Leichtbaurahmen sollte selbst eingefleischte Leichtbauer vor Neid erblassen lassen.
> 
> Mal eine Frage an die Experten hier.
> 
> ...



Ein Auszug von der Nicolai-Homepage zum ION 16:

*ENDURO! Das Ion 16 ist unser  effizientestes Werkzeug, um den kompletten Trail, vom Fuße des Bergs  über Kämme, Gegenanstiege und lange Downhills, so schnell wie mögliche  hinter sich zu bringen. Das Ion 16 gibt soviel Federweg frei wie nötig,  nicht wie möglich. Diese Reserve lässt selbst härtesten Landungen ihren  Schrecken verlieren. Der Drehpunkt auf Höhe des mittleren Kettenblatts  garantiert jederzeit Hardtail-artige Beschleunigung. Das Fahrwerk will  aktiv bewegt werden. Es steht hoch im Federweg, damit du bei schnellen  Anliegern, steilen Trails oder beim Abziehen nicht im Federweg  versinkst. Singeltrails, Tagestouren, Endurorennen, Local DH. Das Ion 16  ist das EINE Bike für alles. Das beste Enduro, das wir je gebaut haben!

*Das AC ist eher das AM/Trailbike/Tourer


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Ja, das habe ich auch gelesen 

Mich hat eigentlich die Diskussion in den diversen Ion16 threads gerade die AC vs. Ion16 Diskussion auf die Fragestellung gebracht. Dort wurde ja auch Ã¼ber die von mir, fÃ¼r mich definierten, Einsatzbereiche diskutiert. Ohne dies hÃ¤tte ich mich schon lÃ¤ngst fÃ¼rs ION entschieden  

Ich bitte jedoch zu verstehen, das dies mein erstes Rad Ã¼ber 3 Tâ¬ wird und ich daher schon gerne die optimale Wahl treffen mÃ¶chte.


----------



## trailterror (7. Februar 2013)

Das machen beide ohne probleme mit!

Das ion hat die bergablastigere geo....

Im Leidwill forum!  wird berichtet, dass das AM das wesentlich stabilere bike sein soll...

Ich würd ja immer noch gern wissen welchen rohrsatz beim Ion 16 verbaut wird??


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Der bergablastigeren Geo könnte ich ja entweder mit einer absenkbaren Gabel bzw. mit einem Spanngurt entgegenwirken. Ein AM halte ich für mich als zu überdimensioniert.

160 mm FW,  2 x 10 können beide sicher ausgezeichnet.

Hmm noch 2 Monate drüberschlafen ... 

ion 16 .. ac .. 16 verdammt


----------



## beetle (7. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mich so entschieden: Ich wollte eine Lyrik verbauen und Bikeparkballerfreigabe. Daher das ION 16. Das AC ist nicht für die Lyrik freigegeben. Die Geometrien sind jetzt nicht soooo arg unterschiedlich. Der Dämpferhub beim ION ist auch noch zudem länger.

Achso: Die Entscheidung ist mir nicht sonderlich leicht gefallen. Zumal ich auch ein leichtes Rad haben will. Deutlich unter 14kg bleibt halt jetzt auf der Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Danke Beetle, offenbar bin ich alöso doch nicht so ganz Allein mit meiner Wankelmütigkeit. arrgh


----------



## beetle (7. Februar 2013)

Welche Gabel willst du denn Fahren?


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Zur Zeit schwanke ich zwischen einer Lyrik oder Domain und einer FOX 36. Wobei ich mich dank guter Erfahrung mit meiner RS SID RLT eher zur Lyrik SoloAir hingezogen fühle.

Daher solte es auch zu einem ION gehen, ähnlich wie bei Dir.

Edit :

Als Dämpfer schwebt mir ein Monarch oder ein Vivid Air vor.

Schaltung Japaner  2 x 10

LRS Hope2 mit Flow(Ex) und Conti X bzw. MKING 2.4 oder Schwalbe FA in 2,35


----------



## trailterror (7. Februar 2013)

@beetle

hat es denn die uneingeschränkte ballerfreigabe?


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> ich hätte die naben in die mitte der felgen gemacht und speichen benutzt statt dem anderen krimskrams
> 
> 
> und weg....



mänscht du soouuU 





1808g


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich habe mich so entschieden: Ich wollte eine Lyrik verbauen und Bikeparkballerfreigabe. Daher das ION 16. Das AC ist nicht für die Lyrik freigegeben. Die Geometrien sind jetzt nicht soooo arg unterschiedlich. Der Dämpferhub beim ION ist auch noch zudem länger.
> 
> Achso: Die Entscheidung ist mir nicht sonderlich leicht gefallen. Zumal ich auch ein leichtes Rad haben will. Deutlich unter 14kg bleibt halt jetzt auf der Strecke.




Ich hab auch lange mit mir gekämpft und mich dann für das AM entschieden. Wenn man mal von den aktuellen Rahmengewichten ausgeht: AC (2013) 3,0kg, ION 16 (3,2kg) AM (3,3kg) alles +/- 100g tun die sich jetzt nicht sooo wahnsinnig viel.
Wie beetle schon sagte, ist das AC nur für 34er Gabeln freigegeben. Für mich der Grund entweder ION 16/AM. Das AM ist das ausgereifte Bike mit den meisten Optionen, deshalb hab ich mich dafür entschieden. Das ION 16 ist von der Geo/Anlenkung Hinterbau das modernere Bike. Ob es dadurch das bessere wird??????

Wie viele haben denn ein ION 16 schon mal *richtig* Probe gefahren????

Ich empfehle ebenfalls Probefahrt. Die Bikes sind sich einfach zu ähnlich....


----------



## Fledermausland (7. Februar 2013)

@kalkhoffpink: 

...dazu kommt noch, dass das Helius am verschiedene Federwege zur Verfügung stellt, und das Fahrwerk je nach Bedarf straffer, mit weniger Federweg, oder softer mit mehr Federweg gefahren werden kann 
So richtige Vorteile, außer die optischen unterschiede, welches ja Geschmackssache ist, kann ich aus der oben genannten Beschreibung von Nicolai zum Thema ion 16 nicht finden. 
Aber das nur mal so.
Denke beide sind sehr gut und nehmen sich nicht viel, außer halt die Optik....


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Wie oft bauen eigentlich Helius-Fahrer ihrer Dämpferanlenkung um?

Ähnliches hat doch das ION auch mit dieser H / L Dingsbums an der Aufnahme, oder?

@ Kalkhoff

Probefahren wird erst möglich sein, wenn Radel verfügbar sind. => Ist von irgendeiner Seite ein nächtlicher Besuch in L geplant? zum Probefahrern der ersten Serien-Ions?


----------



## Fledermausland (7. Februar 2013)

Ich denke schon, dass das einige machen. Ich wollte damit hauptsächlich deuten, dass der Federweg des AM auch auf das Niveau von Helius ac oder Ion16 getravelt werden kann. 
Gruß und mein Beileid an alle, weil Ihr so lange auf eure Neuen warten müsst.
Bin auf eure Aufbauten gespannt.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hab des nur so provokant gefragt, da ich denke, dass nachdem man seine Abstimmung fürs AM gefunden hat, diese nicht mehr ändert => max. so (meine Meinung) 

1.) Tourenabstimmung
2.) abfahrtlastige Abstimmung
3.) BikeParkabstimmung

Denke jedoch, das dies meist nur gehobene Amateure, semi-Pro machen.

Allerdings kann ich da als HT Fahrer noch keine Erfahrung meinerseits vorlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (7. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> mänscht du soouuU
> 
> 1808g



 ein LRS!


----------



## pfalz (7. Februar 2013)

Bevor ich mir den ION 16-Rahmen geordert habe, bin ich ca. 4,5 Jahre ein Helius FR gefahren...ich habe nicht ein einziges mal den Federweg geändert, deswegen war diese fehlende Möglichkeit für mich kein Grund. Aber, wie gesagt, das trifft nur auf mich zu.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Brocken die schon zusammen habe



Ohoh, viel Glück beim schlechtesten schweizer Produkt das ich je in den Fingern hatte
Ich drück dir die Daumen das es einigermaßen gut geht

G.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Meinst Du die Eclipse Schläuche? 

Ich hab mich schon über die 2 Erste Hilfe Päckerl gewundert. 

<== ist manchmal etwas deppert


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ohoh, viel Glück beim schlechtesten schweizer Produkt das ich je in den Fingern hatte
> Ich drück dir die Daumen das es einigermaßen gut geht
> 
> G.



ich fahre die jetzt schon ca.4-5 Monde im 18er, keine Probleme. 

Der Deutschland Vertrieb ist auch sehr kulant, hab schon etliche Kunden Schläuche ersetzt bekommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich fahre die jetzt schon ca.4-5 Monde im 18er, keine Probleme.
> 
> Der Deutschland Vertrieb ist auch sehr kulant, hab schon etliche Kunden Schläuche ersetzt bekommen.



Ja meine Leidensgeschichte war von 6 Schläuchen 3 sofort zurück, weil aus der Verpackung undicht. Einmal auf der ersten Tour unkontrollierter nicht behebbarer Luftverlußt. Einmal 5 Monate ohne Probleme, dann urplötzlich ein Mikroloch nach dem Anderen und nach 6mal flicken(was ja schön schnell geht), aber immer erst am nächsten Tag nach der Tour, dennoch ab in die Tonne....und einer ist noch im Einsatz, bis jetzt ohne Probleme.

G.


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2013)

da hätte ich auch keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> da hätte ich auch keinen Bock mehr.



Ja hatte dann auch keine Lust mehr mich damit zu beschäftigen
Wenn man zu lange keine Platten mehr fährt, dann geht man halt wieder mal so Leichtbaurisiko ein

G.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Eclipse Schläuche?
> 
> Ich hab mich schon über die 2 Erste Hilfe Päckerl gewundert.
> 
> <== ist manchmal etwas deppert



wenn man das Sturzvideo vom Guru kennt, braucht er die bestimmt mindestens zwei Medipacks. 


 @Gezeitenfuerst
Natürlich ist die Entscheidung nicht einfach. vor einem Jahr war das alles noch Stressfreier, da gabs nur das AM.
Der H/L Exzenter ändert nicht den Federweg! Es wird der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel geändert und das Tretlager verschiebt sich in der Höhe.

Das AC ist für 35er Gabel ausgelegt nur nicht für 170mm. Mit AM UR kann man aber auch ne 36er fahren. Somit ist das Bike sehr gut für leichtere Fahrer/innen(75kg) und Ballerfreigabe aufzubauen. So eins bekommt meine Freundin.
Beim Gewicht sparst du immerhin 300g wenn du ein AC nimmst, mit AM-UR sinds dann wohl 250g Ersparnis.
Warum sollte ein AM überdimensioniert sein, das liegt ja am Aufbau. Der Vorteil, es ist Individueller Aufbaubar.

Warum ich mich fürs 16er entschieden hab?
Bin wahrscheinlicher einer der wenigen die ES ausführen durften, hat mir einfach mehr Spaß gemacht wie das AM und optisch überzeugte mich das neue Design. Aber mit Sicherheit wird das AC Bergauf etwas besser gehen. Bergab machen alle Sauspaß.

Überlege dir was dir wichtiger ist, etwas leichter berghoch *(AC)* oder etwas leichter bergrunter*(16er)*. Für die Dinge dazwischen sind sie bei identischem Aufbau, gleich.

Also wie du siehst es wird mit jedem Tag der kommt nicht einfacher eine Entscheidung zu fällen. Hilft nur eins, Termin bei N machen, hinfahren und alle drei Bikes Probefahren, oder einen Termin der Deutschlandtour besuchen.
Ansonsten ausm Bauch heraus, was sagte dir zu erst zu? gefällt dir die Dämpferaufnahme oben oder unten besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Das AC ist für 35er Gabel ausgelegt


35er?  Uuuups


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

steht doch im Tech sheet und Vinc hatte das bei meiner Freundin auch angemerkt, weil sie ja ne 36er bekommt.


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> steht doch im Tech sheet und Vinc hatte das bei meiner Freundin auch angemerkt, weil sie ja ne 36er bekommt.


egal da ist deine Freundin _(nach)_ unten _(hin)_ variabel



_Sorry war nur Spass_
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

kein thema 
Heute ganz schön sexistisch hier, erst das Wixxvorlagen ION 20, jetzt das hier, man merkt, der Frühling rückt näher und es kribbelt allen in den Beinen.


Welchen Faktor man bei der Entscheidung vielleicht auch noch anmerken sollte, ist der Preis.
Ein AM bekommt man inna schönen Eloxalfarbe fast zum gleich Preis wie ein 16er in Raw/schwarz oder gepulvert.
Ac kostet dann nur nen 100er drauf.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Februar 2013)

Ich gestehe, ich hab mich ein bisschen bei der Wahl auch von den 3 coolen AMT-Videos inspirieren lassen.
Schneidi wird das vermutlich auch alles mit jedem anderen Hobel fahren, aber ich dachte: "Kann alles, fährt überall, will ich haben"...

Ein Gedanke war übrigens auch, den Federweg auf´m Trail bei 146mm einzustellen und im Park auf 171mm. Im Moment hab ich den goldenen Mittelweg, so wie die meisten, weil ich noch keine rechte Gelegenheit zum Testen hatte. In 2013 wird sich zeigen ob das alles so richtig war, oder es 2014 wieder ein anderes Bike gibt..ein ION 16 vielleicht???


----------



## trailterror (7. Februar 2013)

Ich versuchs noch mal (vll weiss es ja doch noch jemand):

Welchen rohrsatz hat das Ion 16?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

tippe auf den neue AC 2013 Rohrsatz. oder nen eigenen?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Februar 2013)

Würd ich auch vermuten. Ein AC 2013 mit AM Unterrohr für die "dicken" Gabeln....


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

genau das viel mir grad ein. wird bestimmt nen mix sein. 
OR und Sattelrohr: AC 13
UR: AM


----------



## stuk (8. Februar 2013)

ist aus alu


----------



## raschaa (8. Februar 2013)

OMG


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2013)

Der Rahmen wird bestimmt von Deutschen Jungfrauen beim ersten Vollmond des Monats gemacht.


----------



## Stagediver (8. Februar 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> ist aus alu



http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=D12EhG2jlOc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=D12EhG2jlOc&gl=DE


immer wieder genial


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (8. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ... Ansonsten ausm Bauch heraus, was sagte dir zu erst zu? gefällt dir die Dämpferaufnahme oben oder unten besser?



Gefallen hat mir eigentlich das ION von Anfang an am besten. Dann kam ich ans Grübeln und informieren und schwupps stand ich zwischen ION, TB und AC und nun noch das AM arrrghhhhhhhhhh !!!!

Allerdings bin ich dank des ausführlichen Post nun zwischen ION und AM angelangt. Ich schätze das wird eine Entscheidung aus dem Bauch heraus, da sich beide wirklich nicht so riesig unterscheiden (GEO mal abgesehen.)

Nochmals Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## pfalz (8. Februar 2013)

> Der Rahmen wird bestimmt von Deutschen Jungfrauen beim ersten Vollmond des Monats gemacht.



Mit dem Mund....


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (8. Februar 2013)

Jetzt wird es unglaubwürdig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Februar 2013)

Normaaaaal....

Nimm Dir unbedingt die Zeit für eine Probefahrt. Die Bikes klingen auf dem Papier vielleicht ähnlich, aber können sich gänzlich unterschiedlich anfühlen wenn man drauf sitzt. Es sei denn Du hast das Geld den Rahmen - so wie ein paar andere - blind zu bestellen....
Ich bin meins vorher 3x gefahren in L und XL.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (8. Februar 2013)

Probefahren werde und muss ich auf jeden Fall !!

Nein, ich habe keine so grosse Portokasse, um diese Summen aus den Ärmel zu schütteln. 

Meinst wie lange ich schon alleine brauchte um mich für N zu entscheiden.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Februar 2013)

Dann viel Spaß bei der Entscheidung....

Mal gespannt wann man die ersten ION 16 im Gelände sieht und dort mal Probe sitzen kann.


----------



## no_budgeT (8. Februar 2013)

Ich werde das ION 16 auch vorher Probe fahren, allein weil der Radstand gegenüber dem Helius AM gewachsen ist (trotz weniger FW am Heck), und ich das Helius schon recht lang empfand.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Februar 2013)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Ich werde das ION 16 auch vorher Probe fahren, allein weil der Radstand gegenüber dem Helius AM gewachsen ist (trotz weniger FW am Heck), und ich das Helius schon recht lang empfand.



Und ich finde dass das AM für ein Enduro in L mit 1166mm Radstand relativ kurz ist.

Helius AC: 1174
Transition Covert: 1170
Spezi Enduro: 1185
banshee RUNE: 1180
Trek Slash: 1175
ION 16: 1180
Rotwild RE.1: 1200
Last Herb: 1189
Knolly Chilcotin: 1170
Rocky Mountain Slayer: 1169
YT Wicked: 1190
Liteville 601: 1193
usw.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2013)

finde eh dass die N rahmen etwas kleiner ausfallen im vergleich zu den mitbewerbern


----------



## no_budgeT (8. Februar 2013)

Ehrlich? 
Ich hatte das AM in M und bin 1,76m groß.
Mir war das AM gefühlt ein Stück zu groß!
Wollte mir das nächste N in Größe S zulegen!


----------



## lakekeman (8. Februar 2013)

Die "alten" Rahmen sind _sehr_ kompakt im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Aber das hat man ja jetzt mit den 2013er Modellen korrigiert.


----------



## Nicolai-Bikes (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin Moritz von Nicolai. Einige kennen mich sicher persönlich von den Events im Sommer. 
Wir haben grade sehr viel zu tun, da wir unsere EDV umstellen, die Produktion des Ion 16 anläuft und die 2013er Saison vor der Tür steht. 
Daher haben Vinc und ich nicht viel Zeit, uns an den Diskussionen hier zu beteiligen.

Ich möchte das Thema Ion 16 vs Helius AC mit zwei Zitaten anreichern, die aus dem Emailverkehr mit einem Kunden sind, der sich momentan ähnliche Fragen stellt. 



> ...Ob nun Helius AC oder Ion 16 das richtige Bike für dich ist, ist die Frage.
> 
> Ich mag diese ganzen Bezeichnungen nicht; Tour, Allmountain Light, Allmountain Plus, Enduro Light, Enduro Plus.....
> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es Bikes, die zum Spaß haben gemacht werden und Bikes, die auf Kosten der Spaßes auf Effizienz bergauf getrimmt sind. Wir bauen die erst genannten Bikes, mit Ausnahme unserer Argon CC/RoCC Modelle.
> ...





> ...ich würde mit meinen Wunschaufbauten mit dem AC bei ca. 13,3kg und beim Ion 16 bei 14,7kg landen. Das AC wäre in diesem Fall schon recht kräftig aufgebaut, daher kann man schon auf knapp 2kg Gewichtsdifferenz kommen.
> 
> Ein Bike, dass man nicht aktiv fahren kann, ist meiner Meinung nach kein gutes Bike. Unsere Helius Modelle sind seit jeher für aktives Fahren ausgelegt, haben sich aber mit leichten Luftdämpfern nie richtig satt angefühlt. Das war der Grund weswegen wir das Helius AC für 2013 so stark überarbeitet haben. Die neue Kinematik schafft zuammen mit den neuen Däpfertunes beides sehr gut, gute Federwegsnutzung ohne beim Pushen und in schnellen Anliegern im Federweg zu versinken.
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe, dass ich euch damit weiterhelfen kann. 

Der Rohrsatz des Ion 16 ist dem des Helius AM sehr ähnlich. Das Ion 16 wird genau soviel aushalten wie das Helius AM, darum müsst ihr euch keine Sorgen machen!


Schönes Wochenende,
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (8. Februar 2013)

Zack Bumm, bin ich wieder am Anfang Ion vs AC arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


Danke Nicolai Bike, du warst mir unhilfreicher als unhilfreich !!


----------



## raschaa (8. Februar 2013)

ach, ich denke das erste zitat fast es ja schön zusammen... wenn du doch hier und da mal "ballern" gehst dann solltest du zum ion greifen. für alles andere ist das AC die bessere wahl.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Februar 2013)

Ich würde das Ion 16 gerne mal probe rollen. Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich die Preise schon ziemlich frech.

Das von Moritz erwähnte "nicht satt anfühlen" einiger Helius Modelle kann ich so leider bestätigen. So interessant auch mein Besuch vor 1 1/2 Jahren bei Nicolai mit der Werksführung war.... das Helius Am konnte mich damals nicht überzeugen.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2013)

ich fahr mein bike gern straff, ansonsten wäre ich von meinem helius AM wohl nicht so begeistert.
aber wenn ich nen staubsauger fahren will, nehm ich den downhiller.


----------



## beetle (8. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich Staubsauger fahren will, fahre ich Miele. Der hat auch Dämpfer an den Rollen.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2013)

wenn dann vorwerk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. Februar 2013)

@ Gezeitenfuerst

Gehst du denn richtig aufs ganze? und wie Groß/schwer bist du?

@ Staubsauger
hoover, mit denen kann man auch im dunklen durch den Wald saugen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank Moritz für die Mühe der Abgrenzung zwischen AC und ION 16. Dafür dass zwischen beiden Bikes nur knapp 200-250g Rahmengewicht liegen, finde ich die Größenangabe 2kg beim fertigen Aufbau schon gewagt.
Ebenso diejenige, dass ein 3,2kg ION 16 "genau so viel" mitmacht wie ein 4kg ION 20...??
Schließlich soll der Rohrsatz mit dem AM vergleichbar sein und da hab ich noch nie gehört dass das dem ION 20 nahe wäre...???

Letztendlich kann ich ein ION 16 genauso leicht aufbauen und büße evtl. 10-15% Bergaufspaß damit ein. Dafür kann ich es mit einem anderen LRS für 30% mehr Bergabspaß ausrüsten, was beim AC nicht geht, allein wegen der Gabelbegrenzung.

Trotz aller Aussagen ist das AC für mich ein AM/Trailbike mit Potential und das ION 16 eine Enduro aber kein Freerider oder DH, das wäre dann das ION 18.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## slayerrider (8. Februar 2013)

Wenn die von Nicolai sagen, dass man mit dem ION 16 knallen kann, dann wird das schon stimmen. Mit dem Helius AM konnte bzw. kann man auch massiv knallen.


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (8. Februar 2013)

Ich denke mal als Tourenfahrer freut man sich ueber 10-15% mehr an Bergaufspass und weniger Gewicht. Hat aber bergab genauso viel spass, da man evtl. keine riesigen Spruenge macht. Mal davon abgesehen, dass 2-3m drops auch nicht grad an jeder Ecke lauern... 

Deswegen hab ich mir auch ein AC bestellt und kein Ion. Haette jetzt die Abfahrt im Focus gestanden mit Bikepark-Einsatz, dann haette ich mich anders entschieden.


----------



## kephren23 (8. Februar 2013)

Denke auch nich das die jetzt bei N falsche Beratungen und Behauptungen in der hinsicht aufstellen.
Denke auch für einige ist das AC ne bessere Wahl, wie das AM oder 16er.
Meine Freundin hat sich auch überzeugen lassen!
Also zwischen meinem und ihrem Aufbau werden mit Sicherheit 1 kg liegen, und sie bekommt nen stattlichen Aufbau.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Februar 2013)

@eL teufel, du wirst mit dem AC deine wahre freude haben.
kenne zwar nur das ältere AC, aber das war vom handling her ein traumbike auf dem trail.


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (8. Februar 2013)

na mal sehen wie es sich in 650B macht


----------



## antique (8. Februar 2013)

Aufgrund der von Moritz gemachten Aussagen ist es wohl wirklich *sinnvoll vor* Kauf eine Probefahrt zu machen. 
Die Abgrenzungen sind offenbar recht fein und erfordern einen klassischen Berater (Fachhändler!). 

Nach der Aussage würde ich mich deutlich unsicherer fühlen und bleibe wohl eher dauerhaft bei nem Hardtail. Wollte vielleicht aufgrund der zahlreichen Fullies von Nicolai mal ein N-Fully kaufen - jetzt tendiere ich eher zu nem festen Rahmen.


----------



## beetle (8. Februar 2013)

Naja... die erzählen auch immer was anderes. Je nachdem wen du fragst.


----------



## antique (8. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Naja... die erzählen auch immer was anderes. Je nachdem wen du fragst.



Ach so? Dann ist es wohl wirklich nötig erst *nach* einer Probefahrt eine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen. 

Auf alle Fälle werde ich jetzt erstmal ausgiebig die verschiedenen Modelle Probefahren und dann erst ne Kaufentscheidung treffen. Eins weiss ich mit Sicherheit: es wird ein Pinionantrieb verbaut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (8. Februar 2013)

Wenn du nicht weist was du willst eh immer besser. Das AC fand ich nur interessant, weil leichter. Wollte es mir nicht durch die fehlende Ballerfreigabe erkaufen die 2-300g.


----------



## kephren23 (8. Februar 2013)

Im Grunde sind AC und 16er sehr ähnlich, aber schon verschieden.
Im Endeffekt ist es doch nur ne Frage was man damit machen will, und wenn man das nicht weiß wird es halt schwer.
Aber da besteht ja noch die Möglichkeit ein AM mit verstärkten UR zu nehmen um beide Möglichkeiten zu besitzen und für sich selber auszuloten, was man braucht.
 @beetle
wieso was wird denn noch anderes erzählt?


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (8. Februar 2013)

Das Ding ist doch, wenn ich ein ION 16 wegen der "Ballerfreigabe" nehme, dann muesste ich eigentlich auch alle anderen Teile fuers "Ballern" auslegen und dann sind wir nicht mehr bei 300g mehrgewicht...


----------



## PiR4Te (8. Februar 2013)

Die Grenzen sind doch eindeutig beschrieben... Sprünge über 3m? Harte DH strecken? Dann ION16! 

Das AC macht bei Fahreren um die 75Kg sicher auch alles mit, ist ja schließlich ein Nicolai, dass bricht doch nicht! ;-)


----------



## kephren23 (8. Februar 2013)

da kommen dann schonmal fast 2kg zusammen, und wenn du es leichter aufbaust bringt dir die "Ballerfreigabe" ja nix mehr!

Deswegen sollte der Aufbau immer sinnvoll gewählt werden.



PiR4Te schrieb:


> Die Grenzen sind doch eindeutig beschrieben... Sprünge über 3m? Harte DH strecken? Dann ION16!
> 
> Das AC macht bei Fahreren um die 75Kg sicher auch alles mit, ist ja schließlich ein Nicolai, dass bricht doch nicht! ;-)



*GENAU!*
So haben wir es bei meiner Freundin eben auch gewählt.


----------



## kolefaser (8. Februar 2013)

Mal aus meiner Sicht:

Technische Fakten:
-186cm groß, etwa 70Kg
-Fahre zur Zeit alle Trails am Deister und Braunlage sowie Willingen Freeride-Strecke mit einem Hardtail Canyon und 10cm Federweg.
-ziehe jetzt vom Flachland nach (Nieder-)Österreich bei Wien und habe vor ein bis zwei mal im Monat in einen Bikepark zu fahren.
Hausberg ist etwa 350hm Differenz zum Ausgangspunkt. Steinig, steile und sehr wenig befahrene Abfahrten.
-werde ebenfalls etwa zweimal im Monat zu unterschiedlichen Jungfräuhlichen Bergen fahren und diese mit dem Bike erklimmen und nach ein paar Stunden den Downhill zurück ins Tal genießen. Tragepassagen kommen gerne mal vor. Grob etwa 5-10% der Uphillstrecke.
-technische Fähigkeiten sind vorhanden und ich bin mir sicher dies auch locker mit einem AC zu meistern, jedoch habe ich mich so gut wie sicher für das Ion 16 mit 2x10 entschieden, da es sich unter Anderem auch leichter Tragen wird mit nacktem Oberrohr.
Des Weiteren ist es einfach ein größerer Unterschied zu meinem Canyon, mit welchen ich bis jetzt auch jede Strecke, wenn auch unter extremer Anstrengung, gemeistert habe.

Auch hoffe ich auf dem Ion 16 "satter" zu sitzen. Habe Angst, dass das AC zu sehr stelzig ist. Ich möchte, wie beim Ski fahren, das Bike unter mir Tanzen lassen und aus den Kurven wie eine Rakete raus beschleunigen. Der Traum ist jeglichen synthetischen Eindruck, welchen beispielsweise die Lenkung bei neueren Wagen von Mercedes vermittelt, zu eliminieren. Dieses künstliche und abgeschottene Gefühl hatte ich etwa auch bei den Cube-Testbikes in Willingen 2012.

EDIT: Ich mag kein Drop, Road Gaps und zu krassen Downhill. Stellenweise ruppig und ansonsten flowig ist gut.

Hoffe hiermit ein paar Denkanstöße gegeben zu haben. Kritik, ob meine Vorstellung vom Ion auch zu trifft wäre auch super, aber vermutlich erst aussagekräftig, wenn die ersten ihre Rahmen aufgebaut und getestet haben.


----------



## MisterXT (9. Februar 2013)

kolefaser schrieb:


> Mal aus meiner Sicht:
> 
> Auch hoffe ich auf dem Ion 16 "satter" zu sitzen. Habe Angst, dass das AC zu sehr stelzig ist. Ich möchte, wie beim Ski fahren, das Bike unter mir Tanzen lassen und aus den Kurven wie eine Rakete raus beschleunigen. Der Traum ist jeglichen synthetischen Eindruck, welchen beispielsweise die Lenkung bei neueren Wagen von Mercedes vermittelt, zu eliminieren. Dieses künstliche und abgeschottene Gefühl hatte ich etwa auch bei den Cube-Testbikes in Willingen 2012.



Mercedes bin ich schon lange keinen mehr Gefahren, dafür AM, AC und Ion18. Leider noch kein 16. 
Aber aus diesem Vergleich: ich sitze beim AC auch sehr schön im Rad, es wirkt keineswegs gestelzt. Dieses Gefühl, das es tatsächlich bei vielen Trailbikes anderer Hersteller gibt, ist mir eigentlich noch bei keinem Nicolai aufgefallen. 
Und das Fahrverhalten, das du beschreibst trifft sogar sehr genau auf das AC zu! Die etwas straffere Auslegung und Abstimmung der Federung bewirkt genau das: gute Rückmeldung vom Untergrund und leichtfüßiges, wendiges Fahrverhalten. Ein richtiger Kurvenräuber. 
Die Abfahrtslastigeren Bikes (ja, das 16er bin ich noch nicht Gefahren...) sind da immer etwas weicher, nehmen etwas die Rückmeldung und auch das Beschleunigen fällt etwas weniger zackiger aus. 

Wobei ich schon sehr auf das 16er mit dem MonarchPlus gespannt bin. Die Abfahrtsgeräte waren ja immer mit den dicken Dingern ala Vivid oder CCDB ausgestattet....


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Februar 2013)

den meisten würde wohl auch ein TB ausreichen. wer fährt schon die oberkrassen sachen?
außerdem 5 jahre garantie!

das neue AC bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber das alte war vom handling her ein absoluter traum!
habe mich auch schlußendlich für ein N entschieden, weil mir die geometrie sofort zugesagt hat. von der sitzposition und fahrverhalten hatte ich noch kein besseres bike...und das waren schon einige.


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (9. Februar 2013)

Bei mir ist alles etwas anders. Ich hab im September nach etwa 11-12 Jahren erst wieder mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen. Dazwischen jeweils ca. 5 Jahre Trial und BMX plus ein Jahr garnix wegen Auslandsaufenthalt+Winter+wenig Geld. 

Als ich dann wieder zum MTB zurueck wollte hab ich erstmal staunen muessen was sich so alles getan hat in den letzten 12 Jahren. 29er, 27.5, All Mountain, Enduro, 2x10, 1x11, versenkbare Sattelstuetzen, usw. Hab viel gelesen und mich dann erstmal auch aufgrund des Geldes fuer ein Canyon 29 Hardtail entschieden. Am Anfang echt ein neues Gefuehl an das man sich gewoehnen muss, aber jetzt wuerde ich fuer ein CC/Touren Hardtail nix anderes mehr nehmen. 

Ich wusste aber schon vor dem Kauf des Canyons das ich mehr will. Aber nicht genau was. Hat ne Weile gedauert bis ich das rausgefunden habe. Mir wurde dann immer mehr klar das ich Touren fahren will, so wie Hans Rey damals in seinen Videos(meine Jugendinspiration). Spass bergauf, Spass bergab, neue Wege, Landschaften und Laender entdecken. Und ich wollte nicht fuer jeden Einsatzzweck ein extra Rad. Also was schnell klar das es ein All Mountain Fully werden soll. Wollte sowieso schon immer ein Fully.  

Also bin ich dann vom Cannondale Flash 29er als Ausgangsbasis uebers Scalpel 29er, Rocky Mountain Element 29er zum Stumpjumper 29er gekommen. Allerdings hatte ich beim Canyon immer das Gefuehl, dass die groesseren Laufraeder schon geil sind, aber fuer ein Spassrad doch irgendwie etwas zu gross. 26er fand ich bei meiner Koerpergroesse von 190cm aber auch irgendwie schon wieder zu klein. Da fand ich die Idee von 650B recht interessant. Allerdings ist dort die Auswahl doch recht beschraenkt. 

Doch dann ist mir Nicolai wieder in den Sinn gekommen. Die fand ich schon bei ner Probefahrt auf einen der ersten Bike Festivals in Willingen geil. Wollte damals unbedingt eins haben, hatte aber nicht das Geld. Nun, jetzt bin ich Ingenieur, also warum nicht, dachte ich mir. Goennt man sich mal einen Traum.  

Im Rueckblick ist das AC 650 einfach die logische Wahl. Ein Bike das eigentlich alles koennen sollte was ich will. Ob es das nun wirklich kann, kann ich erst sagen wenn ichs hab. Dauert leider noch etwas bis KW 14... Wobei mir auch kein Grund einfaellt warum es keinen Spass machen sollte. Zumal man auch nur Gutes liesst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLK-LAW (9. Februar 2013)

vll. ist's ja schon angesprochen worden: geht die Zugverlegung auch wie beim ION ST? Also "durch" die Wippe, entlang der Druckstreben und den Schaltzug dann durch den "Spalt" zwischen Druck- und Kettenstrebe? Find ich viel besser und aufgeräumter, als mit dem Plastikding auf der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## kephren23 (9. Februar 2013)

Nein!
 Beim 16er wird es durch die Lagerung des UL's geleitet und dann durch den Ketrtenstrebenschutz zum Schaltwerk.












kann nicht behaupten das es unaufgeräumt aussieht, ehr im Gegenteil.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Februar 2013)

Da mag halt jemand das "Plastikding" nicht...ich find´s ganz praktisch.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> .



Da wir auch vieles rauszeilen müssen beim Fräsen...aber zwangsweise und wenn ich dann dieses Bild sehe, werd ich nie mehr behaupten das Nicolai teuer ist

G.


----------



## WODAN (10. Februar 2013)

Zwar nicht so schön angerichtet, aber die Teile sind ebenfalls für ein ION16 in XL


----------



## trailterror (10. Februar 2013)

Bin auf die XL Proportionen des bikes gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (10. Februar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bin auf die XL Proportionen des bikes gespannt!



ich auch...


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da wir auch vieles rauszeilen müssen beim Fräsen...aber zwangsweise und wenn ich dann dieses Bild sehe, werd ich nie mehr behaupten das Nicolai teuer ist
> 
> G.



rauszeilen?

Kommen ja doch einige zusammen, die sich ein 16er bestellt haben, ist scheinbar gut angekommen!

Bin auch gespannt auf das Aussehen der unterschiedlichen Größen, bisher gibts ja nur L's.


----------



## Eksduro (10. Februar 2013)

+1 ...

allgemein hab ich für mich entschieden das bikes wo der dämpfer am oberrohr angebracht ist eher xl tauglich sind....

finde zumindest das AM in xl ganz ansehnlich (voraussetzung:sitzrohr auf größe L länge kürzen) und hab auch schon von vielen gehört das man dem rahmen die "unnormale" größe nicht ansieht....hat denke ich damit zu tun, das der dämpfer das größer werdende rahmendreieck ganz gut ausfüllt...

wenn der dämpfer am unterrohr befestigt ist wie beim ion wird der "leerraum" nach oben hin immer größer, was dann seltsam aussieht...ist mir zB bei fotos von xl fanes rahmen extrem aufgefallen...

bin daher gespannt wie es beim ion wirkt...


----------



## trailterror (10. Februar 2013)

Ich frag mich eh warum man das oberrohr nicht einen ticken weiter runtergezogen hat?
Gibts da einen technischen grund?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich frag mich eh warum man das oberrohr nicht einen ticken weiter runtergezogen hat?
> Gibts da einen technischen grund?



Wäre es anders, dan würden sich Andere das Gegenteil denken


 @kephren23: Größere Flächen mit einem kleinen Fräser fräsen. 


G.


----------



## trailterror (10. Februar 2013)

Also gibts technisch nix was dagegen sprechen würde?
Wo ist der fahrerisch praktische nutzen von einem höheren OR?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

Ich seh jetzt beim ION maßlich kein besonders hohes Oberrohr. So wird wenigstens das Sattelstützeinschubmaß nicht zu hoch. Und eine 500er Sattelstütze fahren zu müssen ist ja optisch auch net so schön.

G.


----------



## trailterror (10. Februar 2013)

Wenn sie einen meter raussteht aber auch nicht unbedingt 

Beim AM (mit einem 2 cm kleineren schrittfreiheitswert) hat den langbeinern (unter berücksichtigung der einstecktiefe) eine 435er doch auch gereicht...?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

Den "Schrittfreiheitswert" im Vergleich muß man erstmal in real sehen...bei einem direkten Vergleich mit gleichem Federwegseinstellung und gleichen Gabeln.

G.


----------



## ichoe (10. Februar 2013)

Eksduro schrieb:


> +1 ...
> 
> allgemein hab ich für mich entschieden das bikes wo der dämpfer am oberrohr angebracht ist eher xl tauglich sind....



also mir gefällt mein 18er in xl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (10. Februar 2013)

@Jörg

Hast recht, wobei die bilder beider bikes den eindruck der theorie (den geometriewerten) bisher bestätigen....


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @Jörg
> 
> Hast recht, wobei die bilder beider bikes den eindruck der theorie (den geometriewerten) bisher bestätigen....



Bin ja selber gespannt was in der Realität die wahren Unterschiede im direkten nebeneinander sein werden.
Muß ja dann so in einem Jahr auch irgendwann mal entscheiden in was für einen Rahmen mein Piniongetriebe gepflanzt wird

G.


----------



## Eksduro (10. Februar 2013)

ichoe schrieb:


> also mir gefällt mein 18er in xl



jopp...kein zweifel, mir auch... wollte nur gesagt haben, dass es beim helius rahmen weniger auffällt .... 

find ich persönlich dann schöner wenn man ein XL ion und AM nebeneinander stellen würde....tut natürlich der funktion und allem anderen was man mit einem N rahmen verbindet keinen abbruch


----------



## mtbedu (11. Februar 2013)

@ raschaa: sehe gerade Du hast Blackspire Twinty auserkoren. Zwei in einem und schaltbar. Verrätst Du Deine Bezugsquelle?


----------



## raschaa (11. Februar 2013)

mtbedu schrieb:


> @ raschaa: sehe gerade Du hast Blackspire Twinty auserkoren. Zwei in einem und schaltbar. Verrätst Du Deine Bezugsquelle?



CRC, habe auf die 36-42 version gewartet. die bis 36t lässt ja kein spielraum nach oben wenn die waden mal dicker werden^^


----------



## kephren23 (11. Februar 2013)

Diese Woche ist es ja wahrscheinlich für einige schon soweit. Na wer hat nen unruhigen Magen vor Aufregung?


----------



## schnubbi81 (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hab höchstens den längsten Verzug. 
KW 56-58 hieß es erst. 
Jetzt 10-11. 
Ganz ehrlich: Is mir FAST Latte. (Aber auch nur fast). 
Hauptsache das Ding wird se Hämma!


----------



## kephren23 (11. Februar 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Ich hab höchstens den längsten Verzug.
> KW 56-58 hieß es erst.
> Jetzt 10-11.
> Ganz ehrlich: Is mir FAST Latte. (Aber auch nur fast).
> Hauptsache das Ding wird se Hämma!



Bei mir wars das gleiche. Lag wohl an der EDV-Umstellung.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Bei mir wars das gleiche. Lag wohl an der EDV-Umstellung.



sowas haben die da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (11. Februar 2013)

Alda,

das heisst "ze hämma"... 

mein vector ist unnerwegs


----------



## beetle (11. Februar 2013)

Bei mir ist geplanter Liefertermin der 15.2. Aber man meinte ja so 2 Wochen später oder so. Der Eloxalbetrieb braucht angelich länger gerade...


----------



## kephren23 (11. Februar 2013)

Die Rohrsätze sind im Zuschnitt und am Ende der Woche sollten die ersten Rahmen fertig geschweißt sein. Liegt dann wohl nur am Eloxierer. Vielleicht haben sie wirklich den Betrieb gewechselt, deswegen wohl die leichten Verzögerungen.
Außerdem ehrfuhr ich heut das die Erwartungen der ION16 Bestellungen übertroffen wurden.


----------



## beetle (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es diese Woche noch weitere Bilder aus der Produktion gibt. Bzw. die ersten Bilder von den Leuten die ihre RAW Rahmen schon erhalten haben.


----------



## psc1 (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

tja mein Liefertermin hat sich nun auch von 10 auf 12..... verschoben.

und....

warum ist es denn so ruhig geworden? Ist denn da etwa schon jemand am basteln ;-)    ?


----------



## d.f. (14. Februar 2013)

bekommt ihr eigentlich immer updates zu euren lieferterminen oder fragt ihr dauernd nach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (14. Februar 2013)

ruhig? das ist die ruhe vor dem sturm^^

denke, dass die verzögerung dafür gesorgt hat, dass alle besteller jetzt ersma wieder runter kommen.... die spannung kann man nicht noch weitere 4-6 wochen aufrecht halten.


----------



## psc1 (14. Februar 2013)

d.f. schrieb:


> bekommt ihr eigentlich immer updates zu euren lieferterminen oder fragt ihr dauernd nach?




Nein und nein.

Ich hatte in einer anderen Sache Kontakt mit N und es dabei erfahren.


----------



## beetle (14. Februar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> ruhig? das ist die ruhe vor dem sturm^^
> 
> denke, dass die verzögerung dafür gesorgt hat, dass alle besteller jetzt ersma wieder runter kommen.... die spannung kann man nicht noch weitere 4-6 wochen aufrecht halten.



4-6 Wochen?! 

Mein Leifertermin sollte laut Planung morgen sein. Bekomme nachher gesagt wann er denn stand heute geplant ist.


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Februar 2013)

der verfrühte east(er)on-bunny war da und hat mir was mitgebracht 









nun sollte alles da sein und ich fiebere dem Eintreffen des Rahmens immer mehr entgegen.


----------



## der-gute (14. Februar 2013)

dann besorg dir nen Fiebersenker


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Februar 2013)

danke Herr Doc werde ich umgehend machen müssen


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (14. Februar 2013)

Was haben die felgen gekostet? Bestimmt Arsch viel. Bei dem Gewicht hätte es auch Spank Spike Race 28 EVO gegeben die mit Hope Naben und CX-Ray bei 1680gr und wesentlich mehr Quallität für weniger Geld.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## kephren23 (14. Februar 2013)

bei facebook gibts neue Bilder von frästeilen. hab leider kein fb.


----------



## raschaa (14. Februar 2013)

Oha, ich seh's schon kommen, hier werden bald ein paar ziemlich geil aufgebaute bikes präsentiert werden


----------



## d.f. (14. Februar 2013)

umlenkhebelspacer












lagerdeckel








ausfallende rechts








schwinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (14. Februar 2013)

Krass so viel Liebe zum Detail.

MfG jaimewolf3060


----------



## VerdammteAxt (14. Februar 2013)

ich glaub ich muss mir doch eins bestellen


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Februar 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Was haben die felgen gekostet? Bestimmt Arsch viel. Bei dem Gewicht hätte es auch Spank Spike Race 28 EVO gegeben die mit Hope Naben und CX-Ray bei 1680gr und wesentlich mehr Quallität für weniger Geld.
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060



bist Du die 2013er Haven schon länger gefahren und hast sie mit der Spank/Hope-Kombo vergleichen können ?

billig waren sie nicht da geb ich Dir recht, aber ich freu mich sehr darauf sie mir erfahren zu dürfen, werde dann spätestens Ende der Saison berichten ob sie ihr Geld wert sind 

optisch find ich sie einfach sehr geil und vorallem ist der Freilauf schön ruhig.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Februar 2013)

Das angegebene Gewicht des Spank Wheelset hab ich mit 1990g gefunden...


----------



## schnubbi81 (14. Februar 2013)

Na gut, dann auch ein Bildchen, bevor hier alles einschläft.


----------



## kephren23 (14. Februar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Oha, ich seh's schon kommen, hier werden bald ein paar ziemlich geil aufgebaute bikes präsentiert werden



das denke ich auch! freu mich drauf!
schön das es doch so viele sein werden.

hope mit spank spike race müsste bei 500 liegen. und um die 1600-1700g liegen.

finde die haven sehen wirklich auch sehr geil aus. hab nur irgendwie ne leichte Abneigung gegen System-lrs's.


----------



## raschaa (14. Februar 2013)

Finde die auch sehr schick, die haven, aber die foren sind voller leute denen die lager dauernd verrecken... fand ich ein wenig abschreckend.


----------



## kephren23 (14. Februar 2013)

naja die Frage ist woran das liegt?! schlechte lager oder schlecht abgedichtet. schlechte lager kann man ja gegen gute tauschen, obwohl bei dem preis die besten lager der welt verbaut sein sollten.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (14. Februar 2013)

Wie dem auch sei. Baut Euere Bikes schnell auf damit mir die Entscheidung abgenommen wird für das nächste Bike . 
Zu Auswahl stehen Helius AM , ION16 und ein Cheetah MS Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (14. Februar 2013)

Cheetah hat halt eine extrem lange Kettenstrebe. Muss man wollen. Dafür ist der Preis schön angenehm.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Cheetah hat halt eine extrem lange Kettenstrebe. Muss man wollen. Dafür ist der Preis schön angenehm.



Dazu ein kurzes Oberrohr, langes Sitzrohr und ein Monster-Steuerrohr - zumindest war es bis letztes Jahr noch fetter als ein 1,5er mit speziellem Steuersatz - wenn ich nicht irre...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. Februar 2013)

@kalkhoff
Aber dafür schon beim Enduro die volle Bikepark Freigabe mit fetter 180mm Totem.
Und hinten hat man immer 185mm. Schönes do it all Bike .

Aber das schöne an N ist so viel liebe zum Detail . Das N vorne die filigranen Ausfräsung an den ausfallenden. Einfach ein Traum. 
Und außerdem ich stehe auf "Made in Germany".


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. Februar 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @_kalkhoff_
> Aber dafür schon beim Enduro die volle Bikepark Freigabe mit fetter 180mm Totem.
> Und hinten hat man immer 185mm. Schönes do it all Bike .
> 
> ...



Das ist das Cheetah doch auch...Made in Germany...ich persönlich halte 180mm schon für "too much" für ein Do It All Bike...das ION 16 ist da vermutlich schon nahe dran mit einer - laut Nicolais Moritz - Freigabe für 2-3m Drops.


----------



## trailterror (15. Februar 2013)

@jaime

Kannst das AM auch Hardcore auf aun (mit afr ur auch mit totem/so hats auch die uneingeschränkte ballerfreigabe)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2010/09/01/3317-eurobike-2010-fahrbericht-nicolai-helius-am/

Ein ion 18 gibts übrigens auch noch....


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. Februar 2013)

Das war ja auch für beide gemeint. 

Das gute man kann vorne  entweder mit 160 bis 180. Standardmässig ist eine 160 Lyrik drin. Die  185 hinten fallen ned weiter auf da mit wenig LSC das heck null wippt.

Wie dem auch sei BTT. 
Hoffentlich sind bald paar fertige bikes drin.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d.f. (15. Februar 2013)

facebook-news:







lagerbock







dämpferhalter


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Februar 2013)

Bitte keine weiteren Bilder einstellen. 
Mein Kaufreflex wird zunehmend stärker....


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bitte keine weiteren Bilder einstellen.
> Mein Kaufreflex wird zunehmend stärker....


 Aber jetzt mal Schnell zum Arzt, du hast hochgradiges ansteckendes Kauffieber, nicht das du hier alle ansteckst


----------



## kephren23 (15. Februar 2013)

würde jetzt gern mal den kompletten hauptrahmen sehen.

hätt ich nich schon eins bestellt wäre es jetzt auch soweit. 
man wird förmlich ionisiert!


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Februar 2013)

marco kauf ein ion, ich nehm dein argon


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Februar 2013)

Das Argon AM gebe ich nicht so schnell weg....


----------



## raschaa (15. Februar 2013)

... mit carbon drive und pinion würde ich mir auch noch zulegen 

Mein Vector Air ist heute angekommen... ICH BRAUCHE DEN RAHMEN


----------



## Nill (15. Februar 2013)

Da bekommt man ja schnapp Atmung, das lässt mein junges Ingenieursherz förmlich auf 180 gehen ! Wenn ihr so weiter mit den Bildern um euch werft werde ich keine 30 Jahre  

Man man man, verdammt schön die Details . Das muss man schon sagen !


----------



## RandyAndy (15. Februar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> ... Mein Vector Air ist heute angekommen... ICH BRAUCHE DEN RAHMEN



Wo haste den denn bestellt??? Direkt bei Reset? Oder gibt's irgendwo ne geheime Quelle?


----------



## kephren23 (16. Februar 2013)

Den noch vorm schlafen gehen!!!










Gute Träume euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (16. Februar 2013)

Sehr fein! Hoffentlich gehen die besser als die 14er.


----------



## kephren23 (16. Februar 2013)

nur weil jetzt ein etwas unsinniger Fahrbericht übers 14er geschrieben wurde, werden jetzt alle neuen Nicolai-Modelle in Frage gestellt?
Bin das 14er zwar nicht gefahren, aber das 16er ist geil.

Jetzt sieht man auch das die Gussets sich super einfügen und die Optik immer noch relativ clean rüberkommt.


----------



## MK_79 (16. Februar 2013)

Hast Du das 16er schon?


----------



## kephren23 (16. Februar 2013)

Ne, bin es aber schon gefahren.


----------



## Nill (16. Februar 2013)

Schön 

Auf welcher Streck konntest du es denn testen ?


----------



## kephren23 (16. Februar 2013)

Ich bin es im QLF-TAL gefahren.

Mir fiel grad auf das die 3 Rahmen verschieden größe Löcher in den gussets haben, oder täuscht es? was denkt ihr?


----------



## psc1 (16. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin, ich denke es ist nur ne optische Täuschung 

Und danke fürs Bild


----------



## raschaa (16. Februar 2013)

RandyAndy schrieb:


> Wo haste den denn bestellt??? Direkt bei Reset? Oder gibt's irgendwo ne geheime Quelle?



reset, wo anders geht in Dland nix, höchstens dann noch in F oder UK


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ich bin es im QLF-TAL gefahren.
> 
> Mir fiel grad auf das die 3 Rahmen verschieden größe Löcher in den gussets haben, oder täuscht es? was denkt ihr?



Ja, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Scheinen auch 3 verschiedene Rahmengrößen zu sein.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Februar 2013)

Bisschen Stahlwolle an den hellen Schweißausblühungen und es wär noch mal schöner...


----------



## kephren23 (16. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Bisschen Stahlwolle an den hellen Schweißausblühungen und es wär noch mal schöner...



Na kommt noch. ist doch noch ein Frischling. ausserdem ist ja nicht gesagt das die Rahmen RAW bleiben.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2013)

d.f. schrieb:


> dämpferhalter




hoffentlich leidet das  gewohnte "kriterium haltbarkeit" nicht.


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Februar 2013)

Glaube/(hoffe) das es ausgiebig (Berrechnet)/ Getestet wurde.
Aber die Schweißnähte sehn mal wieder aus wie gemalt.


----------



## kephren23 (16. Februar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hoffentlich leidet das  gewohnte "kriterium haltbarkeit" nicht.



Wieso sollte es?


----------



## trailterror (16. Februar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hoffentlich leidet das  gewohnte "kriterium haltbarkeit" nicht.



Die frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt?
Sieht halt schmächtig/filigran aus.....muss ja nicht unbedingt was heissen
Was sagen die maschbauer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2013)

Sieht auch nicht labiler als beim Helius AC aus....und mehr oder weniger ist es ja ein EnduroraceAC

G.


----------



## trailterror (16. Februar 2013)

Nicht wie beim AC, aber schmächtIger als beim AM und aufwärts....(find ich)


----------



## kephren23 (16. Februar 2013)

Beim AM sieht es jetzt auch nicht viel massiver aus, bis auf das die Aufnahme zweiteilig ist. 

Ich glaube der Khujand wünscht sich nur das eins zusammenbricht, damit er sagen kann: _"hab ich ja gesagt, ist kein Nicolai!"  (Spaß)_


----------



## WODAN (16. Februar 2013)

Absolut instabil, bitte Alle die Bestellung stornieren! 

Somit komme ich vielleicht noch zu einem Rahmen der ersten Serie


----------



## trailterror (16. Februar 2013)

Die schweissnähte  sind aber auf ner grösseren fläche angebracht....


----------



## WODAN (16. Februar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Die schweissnähte  sind aber auf ner grösseren fläche angebracht....



Das war als Witz gedacht


----------



## trailterror (16. Februar 2013)

nee, nicht mal

Maschbau ist nicht wirklich mein fachbereich....als laie stell ich mir das so vor, dass wenn ein teil mit schweissnähten auf mehreren cm angbracht ist stabiler hält als ein teil welches mit nur einer schweissnaht (was beim ion nicht der fall ist) angebracht ist...


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Februar 2013)

Ist nicht so einfach wie du Denkst. Auf jedenfall verändert ein Schweißvorgang das gefüge was unmittelbar mit eine Kohlenstoff anreicherung zu tun hat.
Hierdurch wird das Material Spröde, also mal "Platt gesagt"  Größere/Breitere/Längere Schweißnähte sind nicht unbedingt die besser. _Mussen aber auch nicht die schlechteste lösung sein._
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Nill (16. Februar 2013)

nicht zu vergessen die Kaltrissgefahr bei dickeren Schweißnähten, aber ich sehe das auch so:

Nicolai wird schon wissen was sie da machen - Heißt ja nicht umsonst Maschinenbau 

*......aber wir alle wissen ja: *Es ist nicht immer das drin, was drauf steht 
Ich mach' mir mal eine Lasagne.  

Bin schon gespannt auf den ersten Aufbau !


----------



## schnubbi81 (16. Februar 2013)

Ich komm vorbei, wenns Essen "Pfertig" ist. 
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (16. Februar 2013)




----------



## Dutshlander (16. Februar 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> *......aber wir alle wissen ja: *Es ist nicht immer das drin, was drauf steht
> Ich mach' mir mal eine Lasagne.
> Bin schon gespannt auf den ersten Aufbau !


meine meinung, 



aber nicht das die Pferde mit dir duchgehen und, 
da bekommt "Saugeil" eine völlig neue bedeutung
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2013)




----------



## raschaa (17. Februar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hoffentlich leidet das  gewohnte "kriterium haltbarkeit" nicht.



auf den ersten blick würde ich sagen das hält scho. sieht mindstens so stabil aus wie beim AM mit wesentlich besseren winkel bzgl. der kraftaufnahme im verhältnis zur federbeinanlenkung...

aber ich habe vollstes vertrauen in Kalle, wird schon passen^^


----------



## Joopie (17. Februar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> auf den ersten blick wÃ¼rde ich sagen das hÃ¤lt scho. sieht mindstens so stabil aus wie beim AM mit wesentlich besseren winkel bzgl. der kraftaufnahme im verhÃ¤ltnis zur federbeinanlenkung...
> 
> aber ich habe vollstes vertrauen in Kalle, wird schon passen^^


so so dein ersten blick ist also ausschlaggebend
Ich wÃ¼rde mich nicht einfach auf dem "ertsen Blick" verlassen, aber einen Garantie versprechen von 5 Jahren ist da mehr Aussage-*KrÃ¤ftiger*
Muss da den _D-Lander_ beipflichten  (zb #*490* und #*500*) muss man mal Maschinenbau-Technisch betrachten. Naja wollte dich nicht zu nahe treten, aber wie von dir erwÃ¤hnt  der Fa _Ðicolai _ist auch nicht irgend eine Firma.


----------



## Joopie (17. Februar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> mein erster "maschinenbauer" Blick... ich verweise auf mein fotoalbum... (welches man ja ruhig studieren kann _bevor _man postet)
> 
> und die firma N ist mir schon wohl bekannt^^


aber halloo, nun muss ich schon dein Album studieren, vordas ich hier was posten möchte wie ich schon erwähnte, wollte dich nicht zu nahe treten. _(wer lesen kann.......)_

Und wenn du in deinen Album schon einen Keller mit Maschinen presentierst weiß ich noch lange nicht ob du die mit (sachverstand) bedienen kannst, ebenfalls kann ich nicht deine Ausbildung beurteilen.
Ebefalls sagt ein Foto Album nichts über dein Maschinenbau-Wissen aus.
Sei es drumm, ist OT 
.


----------



## beetle (17. Februar 2013)

Wird Zeit das die Rahmen kommen, hier ist einigen langweilig.


----------



## Joopie (19. Februar 2013)

@*raschaa* warum kommentar(-los) löschen?
Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## schnubbi81 (19. Februar 2013)

Also so langsam schlägt die Vorfreude in Ungeduld um. 

Habe eben schon die Kettenblattschrauben reingeschraubt und den Lenker auf den Vorbau montiert. 

Jetzt warte ich ungeduldig mit nem 5er Inbus in der Hand, dass ich den Rahmen zwischen die Teile schrauben darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (19. Februar 2013)

mach schon mal bisschen öl auf den inbusschlüssel damit er nicht das rosten anfängt 
 @Joopie: OT und schwachsinnig mit dir darüber zu diskutieren...


----------



## Joopie (19. Februar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> @_Joopie_: OT und schwachsinnig mit dir darüber zu diskutieren...


 gentlemanlike!


----------



## kephren23 (20. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das die Rahmen kommen, hier ist einigen langweilig.



bin ganz froh das ich ehh noch nich alle teile zusammen hab, da ist die ganze warterei nich annähernd so schlimm.
aber wäre schon toll wenn diese woche noch nen bild von einem montierten Rahmen zu sehen wäre. und bald der erste 16er ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Februar 2013)

Nur die Ruhe....bei dem Mistwetter seit WOCHEN macht Ihr euer neues ION 16 eh nur schmutzig und dann sieht man die tollen Maschinenbau-Details ja gar nicht mehr...


----------



## kephren23 (21. Februar 2013)

Keiner neue Teile, bekommen?
Bei mir leider nur die hier.


----------



## zonic (22. Februar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ist nicht so einfach wie du Denkst. Auf jedenfall verändert ein Schweißvorgang das gefüge was unmittelbar mit eine Kohlenstoff anreicherung zu tun hat.
> Hierdurch wird das Material Spröde, also mal "Platt gesagt"  Größere/Breitere/Längere Schweißnähte sind nicht unbedingt die besser. _Mussen aber auch nicht die schlechteste lösung sein._
> Groetjes D-Lander



Beim Schweißen mit dem richtigen Schweißgut und unter Schutzgas (was beim Aluschweißen unbedingt notwendig ist) ändert sich nicht die Zusammensetzung, sondern die Struktur des Materials. Dadurch werden Spannungen in die Konstruktion gebracht, welche durch eine entsprechende Wärmebehnadlung wieder abgebaut werden. (Spannungsarmglühen)
Kaltgezogene Rohre haben eine Textur. Die Körner sind in Zugrichtung gestreckt. Das Material ist dadurch Isotrop. Beim Schweißen entseht ein Gußgefüge. Dieses ist anisotrop.
Sorry für das Klug*******n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (22. Februar 2013)

Liegen schon "länger" rum...



 

 

 

 



und zwischendrin immer lecker Cappu trinken


----------



## pfalz (22. Februar 2013)

WUHUUUUU! Weiter geht's, grad Nachricht aus dem Puff bekommen:


----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2013)

WOOOOHHHHH! nice
Der raschaa  baut gleich zwei Dämpfer ein für mehr Performence .

Zuschau, bei Cappu und Kuchen.


----------



## acid-driver (22. Februar 2013)

mensch, diese saison steht ja ganz im zeichen von x-fusion. bei mir ist vor kurzem auch der hlr fürs AM eingetrudelt. allerdings die vector version.


----------



## raschaa (22. Februar 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> mensch, diese saison steht ja ganz im zeichen von x-fusion. bei mir ist vor kurzem auch der hlr fürs AM eingetrudelt. allerdings die vector version.



meinste jetzt air oder coil? heissen beide vector...
 @kephren23: cappu sieht guuuut aus, mmmm. wollte die dämpfer vergleichen in wie fern der vector von der "uphill-perfomance" einem dämpfer wie dem monarch unterlegen ist...


----------



## acid-driver (22. Februar 2013)

ups, da war ich ein wenig durcheinander. 
ist die coil version. oder einfach vector hlr


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (22. Februar 2013)

Nochmals Danke an Alle, welche mich hier beraten haben. Ihr ward sehr hilfreich => 

Allerdings habe ich mich für ein AC entschieden, alles Andere wäre für mich wohl überzogen.


----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Nochmals Danke an Alle, welche mich hier beraten haben. Ihr ward sehr hilfreich =>
> 
> Allerdings habe ich mich für ein AC entschieden, alles Andere wäre für mich wohl überzogen.



Gute Entscheidung! du wirst mit dem Teil viel Spaß haben.
Die nächsten Woche kommt hoffentlich der AC-Rahmen meiner Freundin hier an.



raschaa schrieb:


> : cappu sieht guuuut aus, mmmm. wollte die dämpfer vergleichen in wie fern der vector von der "uphill-perfomance" einem dämpfer wie dem monarch unterlegen ist...



Na das mit dem Dämpfer dachte ich mir.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (22. Februar 2013)

Danke, schätze ich auch. Allerdings verfolge ich das hier noch weiter. Ich hab das Rad ja erst für den Sommer geplant also kann ich, vorausgesetzt hier erscheinen wundervolle Bikebilder, mich noch umentscheiden und unvernünftig werden.


----------



## pfalz (22. Februar 2013)

Mal ein bissl den Aufbau-Tatendrang etwas bekämpft:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (22. Februar 2013)

Sch... Gruppenzwang!





Ladde Matschjado!


----------



## raschaa (22. Februar 2013)

der schaum muss feineeeeeeer


----------



## beetle (22. Februar 2013)

Gibts eigentlich Neuigkeiten bzgl. des Stands? Neue Bilder?


----------



## MLK-LAW (22. Februar 2013)

in mir steigt der leise verdacht auf dass ALLE ion16 anwaerter ident gepolt sind: raw, xtr, hope, syntace.... kann mir net helfen, wuerds und werds nicht anders machen...


----------



## kephren23 (22. Februar 2013)

noch nichts neues gehört, oder gesehen.
Von dir aber auch nich beetle !

 @schnubbi

das is aber kein Schaum, da hat raschaa recht.

 @MLK-LAW
Die ION16 Käufer wissen halt was gut ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2013)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> in mir steigt der leise verdacht auf dass ALLE ion16 anwaerter ident gepolt sind: raw, xtr, hope, syntace.... kann mir net helfen, wuerds und werds nicht anders machen...



Du hast RS Lyrik noch vergessen

Hab auch gerade so eine Kiste rumstehen...gutes setzt sich eben durch

G.


----------



## pfalz (22. Februar 2013)

> ALLE ion16 anwaerter ident gepolt sind: raw, xtr, hope, syntace



höhöhöhö...nö 

Pulverbeschichtet, Chromag, Sram, ITS...

ok, Hope und Lyrik hab ich auch


----------



## MLK-LAW (22. Februar 2013)

Lyrik is eine perfekte Gabel... werd bei meinem Aufbau trotzdem zu BOS oder FOX greifen.


----------



## pfalz (22. Februar 2013)

BOS hätt ich auch gern...aber die Lyrik ist noch aus meinem FR über und muss erstmal weiterleben, bisher hat sie alles anstandslos mitgemacht. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (22. Februar 2013)

Bos hätt ich auch gerne, aber nur bis ich ein Ersatzteil brauche, oder was auf Garantie gehen sollte-daher Lyrik.

Das ist  auch kein Schaum, das ist ein Schönwetterwölkchen, dass ich rauslasse, wenns Rädchen fertig ist...


----------



## beetle (22. Februar 2013)

Nix Hope hier. Tune Naben und Schnellspanner. 
 @kephren23: trau mich nicht anzurufen.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (23. Februar 2013)

Raw, Fox 34, XX1, Saint,  Flow, LEV, Syntace


----------



## kephren23 (23. Februar 2013)

@beetle habs heut mal versucht aber is keiner ran gegangen, war wohl keiner mehr da am Freitag!
meinte aber ehr nen paar Bilder von dir.


----------



## pfalz (23. Februar 2013)

Die werden Deine Nummer schon kennen


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (23. Februar 2013)

Und wieso keine SF12 TA RC2 160mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Februar 2013)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> in mir steigt der leise verdacht auf dass ALLE ion16 anwaerter ident gepolt sind: raw, xtr, hope, syntace.... kann mir net helfen, wuerds und werds nicht anders machen...



Das ION 16 ist das neue Leidville...


----------



## der-gute (23. Februar 2013)

neee. das is schon das Banshee


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Februar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> neee. das is schon das Banshee



Stimmt, die drehen auch grad am Rad...

Bin gespannt ob das ION auch so viel positives Feedback bekommt....


----------



## pfalz (23. Februar 2013)

Obwohl fast keine Hoffnung gemacht, in kürzester Zeit gefunden und geschickt bekommen, auch noch in super Zustand: 





Schwarze FC-M770

Danke and User [THM]ThomasS


----------



## kephren23 (23. Februar 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Die werden Deine Nummer schon kennen



davon geh ich aus! muss nächstes mal unterdrückt anrufen.


----------



## beetle (25. Februar 2013)

Mein ION16 Teilekistlein sieht so aus:


----------



## Nill (25. Februar 2013)

^^100 Plastiktüte ? Damit kommst aber nicht so weit 

kleiner Scherz  ....bin gespannt wer es als erster AUFGEBAUT hat.


----------



## kephren23 (25. Februar 2013)

Außen Toppits in Geschmack! 

Ich kann mir so richtig vorstellen wie hier bei allen die Teile in der Ecke rumliegen und auf die Rahmen warten.
Zum Glück ist das Wetter noch nicht so gut sonst wäre es unerträglich.


----------



## psc1 (25. Februar 2013)

Hehe ;-) so ungefähr sieht's bei mir auch aus, nur noch n bisschen mehr Pappe dabei ;-)


----------



## beetle (25. Februar 2013)

Wollt ihr auch wissen was in den Tüten alles drin ist? 

Muss für das ION16 ein Rad schlachten.  @kephren23 mein grau roter Alpha-Getriebe-Bruder ist es nicht. 


(Mir is langweilig )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (25. Februar 2013)

nur zu, bitte!

Mir ist seit Wochen langweilig, hat aber leider auch andere Gründe.



beetle schrieb:


> grau roter Alpha-Getriebe-Bruder ist es nicht.


Hat nen Augenblick gedauert, aber dann hab ich in deine Galerie geschaut. Wie ist es mit der Stabilität bei deinem?

Welcher Bock wird geschlachtet?


----------



## pfalz (25. Februar 2013)

Meine Sattelstütze kommt erst Mitte März...aber der Rahmen könnt jetzt mal kommen...


----------



## beetle (25. Februar 2013)

X.0 Trail, Orange Eloxierte Jawgire Hülsen und eine Tüte mit Scheiben in 0.1mm.


----------



## beetle (25. Februar 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Meine Sattelstütze kommt erst Mitte März...aber der Rahmen könnt jetzt mal kommen...



Die habe ich schon länger.


----------



## beetle (25. Februar 2013)

Ein Würger und eine X12 Achse für eine Tune Kong.


----------



## beetle (25. Februar 2013)




----------



## antique (25. Februar 2013)

@beetle,

Deine Tischoberfläche hat Kratzer


----------



## beetle (25. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Hat nen Augenblick gedauert, aber dann hab ich in deine Galerie geschaut. Wie ist es mit der Stabilität bei deinem?
> 
> Welcher Bock wird geschlachtet?



Das Müsing hält. Das Pro Rohloff ist auch auch mit dickeren Rohrsätzen gebaut als die anderen. Fahre es mit 120mm an der Front.

Mein Canyon AM muss dran glauben. Allerdings nur Teile die eh nicht original waren.


----------



## beetle (25. Februar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> @beetle,
> 
> Deine Tischoberfläche hat Kratzer



Und Löcher. Vielleicht irgendwann mal eine neue Platte besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (25. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Das Müsing hält. Das Pro Rohloff ist auch auch mit dickeren Rohrsätzen gebaut als die anderen. Fahre es mit 120mm an der Front.


Ich hab zwei kaputt bekommen und meine Freundin einen. 
Hatte zweifel an meiner Fahrweise. 



beetle schrieb:


> Und Löcher. Vielleicht irgendwann mal eine neue Platte besorgen.



meine ist nicht besser


----------



## beetle (25. Februar 2013)

Den Pro Rohloff? Oder die Leichtbaudinger?


----------



## kephren23 (25. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Den Pro Rohloff? Oder die Leichtbaudinger?



Den normalen, aber Leichtbau würde ich das bei weitem nicht nennen!


----------



## beetle (25. Februar 2013)

Hm... meinen Bike knarkzt seit neustem komisch. *grübel*


----------



## kephren23 (25. Februar 2013)

War immer die gleiche Stelle, Schweißnaht Bremsaufnahme-Sitzstrebe.

hoffe das Nicolai krieg ich nich kaputt


----------



## beetle (25. Februar 2013)

Das Geht bei dem Pro Rohloff nicht so leicht kaputt. Die ist wie bei Rohloff üblich auch gleichzeitig das Ausfallende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d.f. (26. Februar 2013)




----------



## beetle (26. Februar 2013)

Auch so ne coole Kiste. Bei mir kommen morgen die letzten Teile. Eigentlich fehlten mir nur Oliven zum Bremsleitung kürzen. Habe mir noch Ersatzbeläge bestellt und Reifen. Gabs gerade als 2012er Modell günstig. Ein Fat Albert Rear und ne Muddy Mary.

Mich wundert, dass keinem das Tütchen mit den "Scheibchen in 0,1mm Stärke" aufgegfallen ist. Spielt von euch keiner an den Shims rum?


----------



## kephren23 (26. Februar 2013)

@d.f.
Welche Formula wird es?
Was gibts von trickstuff?




beetle schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass keinem das Tütchen mit den "Scheibchen in 0,1mm Stärke" aufgegfallen ist. Spielt von euch keiner an den Shims rum?



Soweit bin ich noch nicht, hab mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt, aber kommt noch.

Da fällt mir grad ein, die Ohrringe hab ich auch noch .


----------



## trailterror (26. Februar 2013)

An die gelangweilten kephren und beetle:

Schafft euch kinder an, dann wars das mit den mücken zählen und den zehen spielen


----------



## psc1 (26. Februar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> An die gelangweilten kephren und beetle:
> 
> Schafft euch kinder an, dann wars das mit den mücken zählen und den zehen spielen



Moin Moin 

hehe, der ist gut!

... aber ich verstehe die Beiden nur zu gut.

noch eine Woche, dann soll's ja losgehen....


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Die habe ich schon länger.



Wieso keine Vario-Stütze ? Das ION16 schreit doch danach...


----------



## d.f. (26. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @d.f.
> Welche Formula wird es?
> Was gibts von trickstuff?



T1, von trickstuff sind nur die Beläge. 



psc1 schrieb:


> noch eine Woche, dann soll's ja losgehen....



Weißt du irgendwas genaueres?


----------



## psc1 (26. Februar 2013)

ich habe letzte Woche nach QLF-TAL telefoniert und da war man zuversichtlich, dass der Versand in der 10.KW losgehen kann...

und da hoffe ich nun drauf, wie viel andere hier


----------



## antique (26. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @d.f.
> Soweit bin ich noch nicht, hab mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt, aber kommt noch.
> 
> Da fällt mir grad ein, die Ohrringe hab ich auch noch .



Was sind das für Teile? Im Photoforum wäre das eine gute Frage "Was wird gezeigt?" 

Wertige Umverpackung  - bin neugierig


----------



## beetle (26. Februar 2013)

Ich frag mal morgen nach ob das auch für die Extralove Rahmen gilt. Die haben nicht so lange Zeit mehr. Am 16.3. fahre ich in den Urlaub das ION16 einfahren. Wenn es bis dahin nicht da ist, wäre das schon sehr, sagen wir mal, ärgerlich.

 @MarcoFibr: Eine Reverb Stealth liegt auch hier. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob ich die wirklich ins ION16 bauen will, um ehrlich zu sein. Für eher wellige Touren habe ich das Hardtail, den ich plane die Reverb zu verpassen. Mit dem ION sollen eher die härteren Sachen gefahren werden. Die Hausrunde ist das nicht. Und wenn mir dann doch mal nach dem ION gelüstet, kann ich immer noch die Sattelstütze manuel bedienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (26. Februar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Was sind das für Teile? Im Photoforum wäre das eine gute Frage "Was wird gezeigt?"
> 
> Wertige Umverpackung  - bin neugierig



Das ist Shimano XTR Yumeya bling bling. Fehlen nur noch die Swarovski Steine. Oder doch gleich echte Brillies?


----------



## psc1 (26. Februar 2013)

beetle: wo geht´s denn hin am 16.3.?

Wir fahren eine Woche später Richtung Gardasee


----------



## pfalz (26. Februar 2013)

@ beetle

ich glaub, ich hab noch ne unbenutzte XTR Yumeya Kette im Keller 'rumliegen (ist aber 9-Fach...), wenn Du Interesse hast -> PN


----------



## kephren23 (26. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Das ist Shimano XTR Yumeya bling bling. Fehlen nur noch die Swarovski Steine. Oder doch gleich echte Brillies?


naja man kanns auch übertreiben, gold reicht, brillies sind dann doch too much.

 @pfalz ich habe vielleicht Interesse. schreib dir später mal ne pn!

Gardasee haben wir vielleicht auch vor. mal sehn.


----------



## beetle (26. Februar 2013)

psc1 schrieb:


> beetle: wo geht´s denn hin am 16.3.?
> 
> Wir fahren eine Woche später Richtung Gardasee



Vinschgau Resturlaub aus 2012 abfeiern. Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter und keinen Schnee.


----------



## psc1 (26. Februar 2013)

na da drücke ich Dir die Daumen und wünsche Dier viel Spaß, klingt auf jeden Fall seeeehr gut!


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Vinschgau Resturlaub aus 2012 abfeiern. Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter und keinen Schnee.



Cool. Wohin genau?


----------



## barbarissima (26. Februar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> @_beetle_,
> 
> Deine Tischoberfläche hat Kratzer


Weg mit dem Teil .... oder Blattgold drüber 

PS: Wie lange dauerts eigentlich noch? Ich lese und lese und warte und warte und nix passiert


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Februar 2013)

Ich bin froh über die fehlenden Bilder, weil ich danach evtl. auf dem Bestellknopf drücken muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (26. Februar 2013)

das wirst Du so oder so, früher oder später ;-)


und das ist auch gut so


----------



## kephren23 (26. Februar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Weg mit dem Teil .... oder Blattgold drüber
> 
> PS: Wie lange dauerts eigentlich noch? Ich lese und lese und warte und warte und nix passiert



dann stell dir mal vor wie es uns geht!
schweißen läuft wieder auf hochtouren. denke/hoffe es geht nächste Woche los


----------



## beetle (26. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Cool. Wohin genau?



Goldrain. Schon alles gebucht. Jetzt muss nur noch Nicolai in die Pötte kommen.


----------



## c_w (26. Februar 2013)

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof. Mein CC kam damals mit 8 Wochen Verspaetung genau waehrend meines Bike Urlaubs an ;-)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Februar 2013)

Und so wurde aus einem "Aufbauthread" ein "Warten auf das Christkind-Thread"...


----------



## pfalz (26. Februar 2013)

Alles, was zu besitzen sich lohnt, lohnt auch, daß man darauf wartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (26. Februar 2013)

Apropos Yumeya: Wer sein ION 16 mit einigen völlig überflüssigen aber sehr hübschen Details von der Menge abheben (das ist natürlich in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass noch kein Rahmen ausgeliefert wurde, ironisch gemeint ) und sich die Zeit bis zur Auslieferung noch mit ein paar Bestellungen versüßen möchte -> bei Hibike haben sie gerade ein 10teiliges Tuning-Set im Sonderangebot (statt 700 nur noch 200 Öcken)


----------



## kephren23 (26. Februar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Apropos Yumeya: Wer sein ION 16 mit einigen völlig *überflüssigen* aber sehr hübschen Details von der Menge abheben (das ist natürlich in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass noch kein Rahmen ausgeliefert wurde, ironisch gemeint ) und sich die Zeit bis zur Auslieferung noch mit ein paar Bestellungen versüßen möchte -> bei Hibike haben sie gerade ein 10teiliges Tuning-Set im Sonderangebot (statt 700 nur noch 200 Öcken)



Blasphemie! Satan, weiche von mir! 
Es gibt so viele Dinge die überflüssig sind aber auch einfach soviel Spaß machen.

Leider ist das Yumeya-Set nicht wirklich toll, weil man halt die Teile nur für die Shimano 970serie benutzen kann.



pfalz schrieb:


> Alles, was zu besitzen sich lohnt, lohnt auch, daß man darauf wartet.


Ohja das ist so wahr!


----------



## antique (26. Februar 2013)

Aha - danke für den Hinweis. Glaub ich muss doch mal ein Radl mit XTR ausrüsten, die goldigen Details gefallen gar  zu gut  Alles in schwarz und dann ein paar Akzente - glaub das wird schön 

Fragt sich nur wo die Teile käuflich erwerbbar sind. Die Suchergebnisse im web sind ja nicht gerade zahlreich 

Tischplatten lassen sich mit DEM Material gut ausbessern.


----------



## Timmy35 (26. Februar 2013)

@antique:



barbarissima schrieb:


> Apropos Yumeya: Wer sein ION 16 mit einigen völlig überflüssigen aber sehr hübschen Details von der Menge abheben (das ist natürlich in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass noch kein Rahmen ausgeliefert wurde, ironisch gemeint ) und sich die Zeit bis zur Auslieferung noch mit ein paar Bestellungen versüßen möchte -> bei Hibike haben sie gerade ein 10teiliges Tuning-Set im Sonderangebot (statt 700 nur noch 200 Öcken)


----------



## kephren23 (26. Februar 2013)

ist Auslaufware, also wirds nicht mehr viel geben, war halt für die XTR 970er Serie.

Nicolai könnte uns ruhig nochmal mit ein paar schönen Fotos die Zeit versüßen.


----------



## Fatal Error (26. Februar 2013)

d.f. schrieb:


>



Schönes Bild, das könnte auch meine Ion16-Kiste sein, die bei Wodan im Keller steht.

Hammerschmidt
Reverb Stealth
Formula T1 ...  

dazu gesellen sich dann 
Vivid Air
Lyrik 
Hope Naben mit Flowfelgen
Syntace Cockpit

Liefertermin ist aber erst KW16


----------



## d.f. (26. Februar 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Liefertermin ist aber erst KW16



wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## beetle (26. Februar 2013)

Mein Händler ist nicht so zuversichtlich, dass der Rahmen die kommende Woche kommen soll. Vinc soll da neulich so Andeutungen gemacht haben. Ich geh morgen mal nachfragen. 

Ich durfte heute aber schon mal den Reset Steuersatz in orange befummeln, der verbaut werden wird. Lecker.


----------



## kephren23 (26. Februar 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Liefertermin ist aber erst KW16


Na geht doch noch, wer jetzt bestellt wartet bis KW23



beetle schrieb:


> Mein Händler ist nicht so zuversichtlich, dass der Rahmen die kommende Woche kommen soll. Vinc soll da neulich so Andeutungen gemacht haben. Ich geh morgen mal nachfragen.
> 
> Ich durfte heute aber schon mal den Reset Steuersatz in orange befummeln, der verbaut werden wird. Lecker.


Gestern sagte mir Vinc, das sie wieder mit voller Kapazität schweißen. Das lässt mich einfach hoffen.
Es sollen wohl auch schon einige Rahmen bald fertig werden.
Und du gehörtest ja zu einen der frühen Besteller, oder?


----------



## acid-driver (26. Februar 2013)

war auf der eurobike nicht von zerostack die rede? sieht man dann überhaupt irgendwelche farben? außer dem abdeck-deckel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (26. Februar 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> war auf der eurobike nicht von zerostack die rede? sieht man dann überhaupt irgendwelche farben? außer dem abdeck-deckel?


na ein bisschen sieht man schon, jeweils einen Ring oben und einen unten





und ausserdem ist es einfach toll zu wissen das in diesem schönem Steuerrohr, so ein traumhaft farbiger Steuersatz sitzt. 

Ohh man es wird Zeit, ich bekomm schon schlechte Träume und Wahnvorstellungen.


----------



## acid-driver (26. Februar 2013)

joah, ein bisschen farbe reicht ja. also weitermachen


----------



## beetle (26. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Gestern sagte mir Vinc, das sie wieder mit voller Kapazität schweißen. Das lässt mich einfach hoffen.
> Es sollen wohl auch schon einige Rahmen bald fertig werden.
> Und du gehörtest ja zu einen der frühen Besteller, oder?



Mitte November hatte ich bestellt. Mal sehen. Wahrscheinlich werden die ersten die Raw Rahmen sein die geliefert werden, würde ich fast wetten.


----------



## beetle (26. Februar 2013)

@kephren23 bei meinem ist die untere Schale schwarz. Davon sieht man aber eh kaum was.


----------



## kephren23 (26. Februar 2013)

ich hatte Anfang Dezember geordert. Denke das ist sicher das die Raw zuerst rausgehen.



beetle schrieb:


> bei meinem ist die untere Schale schwarz. Davon sieht man aber eh kaum was.


  ohhh nein  mein Farbkonzept




trailterror schrieb:


> Schafft euch kinder an, dann wars das mit den mücken zählen und den zehen spielen


Die armen Kinder. 

Ehrlich ich halt es nicht mehr aus. wenn ich de Versandbestätigung bekommen sollte brauch ich ne Valium und die muss ich wohl mit na Flasche SingleMalt runter spülen.


----------



## trailterror (26. Februar 2013)




----------



## WODAN (26. Februar 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Schönes Bild, das könnte auch meine Ion16-Kiste sein, die bei Wodan im Keller steht.
> 
> Hammerschmidt
> Reverb Stealth
> ...



Wer zu spät bestellt, den bestraft das Leben 

Soll ich die Tage nochmal ein Foto machen ?


----------



## der-gute (26. Februar 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> war auf der eurobike nicht von zerostack die rede? sieht man dann überhaupt irgendwelche farben? außer dem abdeck-deckel?





kephren23 schrieb:


> na ein bisschen sieht man schon, jeweils einen Ring oben und einen unten



Leider gibt es den unteren ZS56 nur in schwarz...davon sieht man wirklich nix
so wurde es mir jedenfalls gesagt und meiner is nur oben grün und der untere Cup is schwarz.
oben sieht man halt den Rand und die Abdeckkappe wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen


----------



## beetle (27. Februar 2013)

Mein Liefertermin hat sich eben auf KW12 verschoben. Auf die Woche in der ich im Urlaub bin. Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (27. Februar 2013)

oooochhhh nee. 
welche extravaganten Wünsche, hattest du denn? schwarz elox und orange el oder?


----------



## beetle (27. Februar 2013)

Genau. Mehr nicht. Wird morgen geschweißt sein und braucht dann nochmal 3 Wochen beim Eloxalbetrieb.


----------



## kephren23 (27. Februar 2013)

Größe M?!
ohh das ist schade.  aber elox dauert halt leider nunmal.


----------



## beetle (27. Februar 2013)

L


----------



## pfalz (27. Februar 2013)

Wann war Dein ursprünglicher Termin?


----------



## beetle (27. Februar 2013)

Kw7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (27. Februar 2013)

d.f. schrieb:


> wann hast du bestellt?



mitte Januar ... 
hoffentlich steht der Termin in KW16 auch noch


----------



## pfalz (27. Februar 2013)

@beetle

hatte ich auch...dann bin ich mal gespannt. Wobei bei mir nur die Druckstrebe schwarz elox ist, der Rest Pulver, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück...


----------



## d.f. (27. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Kw7.



dann wirds wohl bei mir dasselbe sein. zum glück fahr ich nicht in urlaub ...
mitte november bestellt, liefertermin war komischerweise erst kw10, dann kw7. 
komplett schwarz eloxiert.


----------



## beetle (27. Februar 2013)

Vinc meinte mal vor ein paar Wochen, dass nur das extralove extralange dauert. Angeblich liegts am Elox-Betrieb.


----------



## d.f. (27. Februar 2013)

hm ok, ist schwarzes extra love da eine ausnahme?


----------



## d.f. (27. Februar 2013)

... eigentlich egal. wenn die rahmen erst diese woche geschweißt werden/worden sind, dann wirds bis nächste woche trotzdem nix.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Februar 2013)

Vermutlich sind die Rahmen längst fertig und es fehlt nur noch das neue Steuerrohr-Gusset über dessen Design bei Nicolai noch gestritten wird...


----------



## Timmy35 (27. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Vinc meinte mal vor ein paar Wochen, dass nur das extralove extralange dauert. Angeblich liegts am Elox-Betrieb.



Das wird halt mit extra viel Liebe gemacht.

Nee, ist echt ärgerlich, dass ihr so lange warten müsst. Wenigstens spielt das Wetter mit. Bei Sonnenschein wärs bestimmt noch schlimmer.


----------



## d.f. (27. Februar 2013)

von facebook: 







die ersten 38 rahmen lagern im ofen aus.


----------



## beetle (27. Februar 2013)

Hast du mal einenn Link zu der Facebookseite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d.f. (27. Februar 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nicolai-Bikes/282678971751628


----------



## raschaa (27. Februar 2013)

ich erkenne meinen rahmen da im Ofen


----------



## kephren23 (27. Februar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> ich erkenne meinen rahmen da im Ofen



ich sehe meinen auch!

38  wow. Ich glaube damit hat Nicolai nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (27. Februar 2013)

da duerfte meines auch mit drin sein ! geil!!


----------



## d.f. (27. Februar 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> da duerfte meines auch mit drin sein ! geil!!



wenn das jetzt noch mehr als 34 andere behaupten werd ich stinksauer!


----------



## beetle (27. Februar 2013)

Meiner ist nicht dabei. Meiner wird so Nicolai erst morgen geschweißt.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (27. Februar 2013)

> wenn das jetzt noch mehr als 34 andere behaupten werd ich stinksauer!


----------



## VerdammteAxt (27. Februar 2013)

Habt ihr die "blind" bestellt oder seid ihr probegefahren?


----------



## kephren23 (27. Februar 2013)

ich bins gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (27. Februar 2013)

3x blind  2x M,  1x L


----------



## raschaa (28. Februar 2013)

was heisst hier "blind"? ich gucke die geo-daten an und entscheide mich, über die qualität und der handwerkskunst von N mache ich mir keine sorgen...


----------



## beetle (28. Februar 2013)

So habe ich mich auch entschieden.


----------



## pfalz (28. Februar 2013)

+1


----------



## raschaa (28. Februar 2013)

Die Bremse ist jetzt fertig 

Formula The One poliert 2012, schwarze Bremshebel und Matchmaker wurden vom Elox befreit und poliert^^


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2013)

Sind auf jeden Fall die schon mal geposteten, löchrigen (Bling)-Gussets dran. Da hat sich also nix dran geändert. Bin echt gespannt wie das Ding aufgebaut aussieht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (28. Februar 2013)

@raschaa

na das sieht ja mal richtig fett aus!


----------



## kephren23 (28. Februar 2013)

@ raschaa

da hat jemand Geschmack! formula baut auch einfach geile bremsen.schöne arbeit.
frage mich warum die nicht so ausgeliefert werden?!


----------



## raschaa (28. Februar 2013)

ja, ist mir auch ein rätsel warum eine bremse mit dem namen "poliert" dann schwarze bremshebel und schwarze schellen hat??? Silberne hebel oder schellen gibt es von formula nicht als ersatzteil und ausserdem kostet ein hebel 83,- 

jetzt habe ich mein farbschema so weit komplettiert, rahmen RAW mit Titan xtralove, silber sattelstütze und klemme, rote naben, kettenblattschrauben und die bremsenparts... restlichen teile schwarz


----------



## kephren23 (28. Februar 2013)

Den Unsinn muss man nicht verstehen.
 Deswegen bin ich zu Hope gewechselt, die haben so geiles CNC-Fräsgut, das passt super zum Nicolai. Und Ersatzteile sind erschwinglich.

Wird nen geiles ION, unsere werden sich ja ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## RSR2K (28. Februar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Sind auf jeden Fall die schon mal geposteten, löchrigen (Bling)-Gussets dran. Da hat sich also nix dran geändert. Bin echt gespannt wie das Ding aufgebaut aussieht....



Was hätte sich denn auch ändern sollen? Die Teile waren bereits gefräst und somit stand das Design wohl fest. Interessant finde ich aber das bei dem Bild aus dem Ofen die Sitzrohr Gussets den ION Schriftzug haben. Find ich gut ist schließlich ja auch eins.

Komisch ist nur das die Rahmen die an der Wand hingen diese nicht hatten?!

mfg


----------



## kephren23 (28. Februar 2013)

RSR2K schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich aber das bei dem Bild aus dem Ofen die Sitzrohr Gussets den ION Schriftzug haben. Find ich gut ist schließlich ja auch eins.
> 
> Komisch ist nur das die Rahmen die an der Wand hingen diese nicht hatten?!
> 
> mfg



Sehr gut gesehen Holmes, find ich auch sehr gut, aber schon merkwürdig warum die das jetzt aufeinmal haben, *grübel.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2013)

RSR2K schrieb:


> Was hätte sich denn auch ändern sollen? Die Teile waren bereits gefräst und somit stand das Design wohl fest. Interessant finde ich aber das bei dem Bild aus dem Ofen die Sitzrohr Gussets den ION Schriftzug haben. Find ich gut ist schließlich ja auch eins.
> 
> Komisch ist nur das die Rahmen die an der Wand hingen diese nicht hatten?!
> 
> mfg



Ich hatte ja mal zwei Alternativen "designt" und hier eingestellt. Ich fand die Gussets in der gleichen Form aber ohne "Löcher" stimmiger. Vermutlich spricht in 4 Wochen aber kein Mensch mehr davon, weil es dann eher wieder um "XTR-Gold-Bling geht"...

Den ION schriftzug begrüße ich aber auch....


----------



## beetle (28. Februar 2013)

Gerade eben auch den ION Schriftzug gesehen. Das ist ja mal eine super Sache! Das freut mich doch sehr!


----------



## kephren23 (1. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> "XTR-Gold-Bling geht"...


Soll das etwa ne Anspielung sein?
 mit bling-bling würde ich schon was anderes bezeichnen.
Ich liebe Gold!!!!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TatL4rMR2as"]austin powers goldstÃ¤nder - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kephren23 (1. März 2013)

http://nicolai.dbap.de/customGates/scripts/newsletter.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (1. März 2013)

Jetzt wird's langsam aber Zeit....


----------



## mac-recycling (1. März 2013)

An alle die auf ihr Ion warten, ich hab heute mein Rahmen bei Nicolai abgeholt (kein Ion) und da hängen überall ion's rum, es wird also nicht mehr lange dauern bis die ersten ausgeliefert werden 

Grüße

Ingo


Sent from my vw Bus using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kephren23 (1. März 2013)

wahrscheinlich aber nur die Hauptrahmen, noch keine montierten oder?


----------



## mac-recycling (1. März 2013)

Montiert war nur das aus dem Katalog aber wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## beetle (1. März 2013)

Waren die auch schon eloxiert? Oder nur die in Raw?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> http://nicolai.dbap.de/customGates/scripts/newsletter.php




Sooo viel "Blubb" und kein Bild von einem fertigen Rahmen, so wie der Kunde ihn aktuell bekommt...*tzzzfffff*


----------



## kephren23 (2. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Sooo viel "Blubb" und kein Bild von einem fertigen Rahmen, so wie der Kunde ihn aktuell bekommt...*tzzzfffff*



ja fand ich auch etwas schade, hätte ruhig der erste montierte Rahmen dabei sein können!


----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2013)

So KW 10. Bald ist es soweit. Fertig sind ja soweit die ersten. Bald gehts los.





Vielleicht schon nächste Woche.
Bin ich aufgeregt.


----------



## d.f. (4. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> So KW 10. Bald ist es soweit.



ohne beweisfoto (oder paketeingang) glaub ich erstmal noch gar nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (4. März 2013)

Du hast ja recht, aber glaube versetzt ja auch Berge, also möchte ich einfach mal fest dran glauben und wenn wir das gemeinsam tun, hilft es vielleicht.

Ich hörte die Extra-Love ist fertig!


----------



## d.f. (4. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ich hörte die Extra-Love ist fertig!



ok, dann glaub ich mit!


----------



## beetle (5. März 2013)

Ich nicht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. März 2013)

Laut GMX kommt am WE der Winter mit Macht und Schnee zurück, also alles im grünen Bereich...kein Trail-Tag wird verschwendet werden...


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. März 2013)

Aber nur im Süden, oder?


----------



## raschaa (5. März 2013)

Jo, sieht nicht gut aus... riecht nach "snow ride" für die ersten probefahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. März 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Aber nur im Süden, oder?



Neee, Kaltfront von Scandinavien rüber mit Temperaturstürzen von 20 Grad innerhalb 48 Std.


----------



## trailterror (5. März 2013)

Ich bekomm das :kotz:


----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

darauf hab ich auch gar keine Lust, aber was solls  das AC meiner Freundin verspätet sich und die finanzielle Lage am Jahresanfang ist bei mir auch nich so prickelnd. Trotzdem wäre es schön wenn nächste Woche etwas passiert, denn die innere Unruhe/Anspannung ist present und die muss erstmal befriedigt und beruhigt werden.

Bin halt so gespannt auf das Ding. Ich weiß das meiner fast fertig ist!


----------



## Nill (5. März 2013)

NEIN !!! Die letzte Tage waren der HAMMER !!! Mit meinem neuen Nicolai ! Bei 10 Grad und sooooo viel Sonne .

Mal schauen, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt .


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Bin halt so gespannt auf das Ding. Ich weiß das meiner fast fertig ist!




Ich abe au ei ögelchen zwitschern öhren da s es bald sowei sei


----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich abe au ei ögelchen zwitschern öhren da s es bald sowei sei


Ich vernahm auch eines von diesen!
Und meine Schwinge die klang wie eine wunderbare Stimmgabel.


----------



## fruchtmoose (6. März 2013)

-


----------



## kephren23 (6. März 2013)

ahh das icb brauch noch etwas Werbung!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2013)

Nee, glaub eher das IBC braucht noch mehr Klicks

G.


----------



## kephren23 (6. März 2013)

beides wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2013)

Die ICB Rädler dürften auch so recht gut weggehen, bzw. sind wohl sogar beim 1ser und 2er eher Überzeichnet
Aber Werbung kann man sicherlich nie genug haben

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. März 2013)

Weiß jemand warum das ION 16 Euro 300,- mehr kostet als AM/AC?
Die Entwicklungskosten sollte man doch über Verkaufszahlen reinholen und das AC ist ja für 2013 auch neu...?!


----------



## kephren23 (6. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die ICB Rädler dürften auch so recht gut weggehen, bzw. sind wohl sogar beim 1ser und 2er eher Überzeichnet
> Aber Werbung kann man sicherlich nie genug haben
> 
> G.



is halt nen Massenprodukt! das rentiert sich ja nich anders


----------



## kephren23 (6. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Weiß jemand warum das ION 16 Euro 300,- mehr kostet als AM/AC?
> Die Entwicklungskosten sollte man doch über Verkaufszahlen reinholen und das AC ist ja für 2013 auch neu...?!



aufwendigere Fertigung vielleicht? Einkaufspreise gestiegen?!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2013)

Der Arbeitsaufwand dürfte in wenig höher sein.

Edit: Zu langsam 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (6. März 2013)

glaub der ul braucht doppelt so lange wie die des ion 18!


----------



## raschaa (6. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Weiß jemand warum das ION 16 Euro 300,- mehr kostet als AM/AC?
> Die Entwicklungskosten sollte man doch über Verkaufszahlen reinholen und das AC ist ja für 2013 auch neu...?!



denke es hat was mit der "aufwändigeren" fertigung zu tun, zB einteilige wippe, PM aufnahme hinten... ist wahrscheinlich 'ne einfache rechnung per maschinenzeiten.

Edith sagt: BOAH, seid ihr schnell


----------



## kephren23 (6. März 2013)

außerdem ist AM halt nen Klassiker! der muss auch beim Preis gewürdigt werden.


----------



## Holland (6. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Weiß jemand warum das ION 16 Euro 300,- mehr kostet als AM/AC?



Ja, gutes Marketing!
Der "richtige" Verkaufspreis ist an dem Punkt, an dem die Bereitschaft (einer ausreichenden Anzahl) von Kunden, das Produkt zu kaufen, gegeben ist. Und wenn es neuartig ist, dann liegt dieser Preis über dem von etablierten Produkten. Auch das Image der Marke kann den Preispunkt nach oben treiben. Die Kostenrechnung schützt vor Schaden in der Kalkulation.
Nur bei beliebig ersetzbaren und verfügbaren Gütern hängen Preise an Kosten. Kann ich beim Ion nicht so erkennen.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (6. März 2013)

Die ersten sollen diese Woche noch kommen!


----------



## kephren23 (6. März 2013)

die RAW's!


----------



## schnubbi81 (6. März 2013)

Wer hat nen ccdb Air bestellt?


----------



## kephren23 (6. März 2013)

ich werde einen nehmen! aber noch nich geordert wegen innercan und xv.


----------



## Ponch (7. März 2013)

Wo finde ich eine komplette Preisliste vom ION 16 inkl. aller Aufpreise für Farben, Dämpfer, usw.?


----------



## psc1 (7. März 2013)

Moin, die Preise kannst Du dir auf der N Seite im Ordergenerator ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (7. März 2013)

Der Generator funktioniert aber scheinbar nicht bzw. ich finde das ION 16 nicht in der Auswahl.


----------



## kephren23 (7. März 2013)

guckst du hier
www.nicolai.net/2-0-Service.html


----------



## Ponch (7. März 2013)

Danke!


----------



## kephren23 (7. März 2013)

dann gibts noch extra:
druckstreben gravur 100
4fach zugführung 25
extra decal ca 15 
dämpferbuchsen 35
Angaben ohne gewähr! aber so ungefähr


----------



## psc1 (7. März 2013)

oh, stimmt - ist nicht drin 

aber

"guckst Du hier ..." klappt ja ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> dann gibts noch extra:
> druckstreben gravur 100
> 4fach zugführung 25
> extra decal ca 15
> ...



Was bekommt man bei dem Roten 

G.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. März 2013)

Wie bekommt ihr das in dem Ordergenerator angezeigt?

Das ist doch der Nicolai - Ordergenerator

oder hab ich den falschen offen?


----------



## raschaa (7. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was bekommt man bei dem Roten
> 
> G.



so wie hier das "Made in Germany"







nur nach deinen persönlichen vorstellungen...

zB: LB Jörg Rulez


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2013)

Ich hab nur das Made in Germany drauf. Diese Option gabs letztes Jahr noch nicht Das werd ich mir vormerken, fürs Pinion

Lupine hat seit diesem Jahr eine ähnlich Option









G.


----------



## raschaa (7. März 2013)

die option gibt es schon laaaaange, war nur nirgends niedergeschrieben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. März 2013)

ordergenarator is offline!

gravur wird in die linke druckstrebe graviert/gefräst

das was du willst. meine seht ihr ja demnächst! extralove gravur machen sie nich auch nich mit viel überredungskunst.


----------



## raschaa (7. März 2013)

JAAAAAAA!!!!

Mail von Moritz, mein Rahmen wird morgen/montag montiert....

ich bin aufgeregt


----------



## Joopie (7. März 2013)

Freud mich für dich, und hoffentlich wird dir das "restliche" warten nicht zur qual.
Groetjes der Hollander


----------



## kephren23 (7. März 2013)

somit sind wir schon zu dritt! yippie ei yeah!


----------



## raschaa (7. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ...yippie ei yeah!



schweinebacke ^^


----------



## kephren23 (7. März 2013)

guru und ak sind bestimmt auch im club.


----------



## schnubbi81 (7. März 2013)

Und der ein, oder andere "stille" Mitleser...


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> guru und ak sind bestimmt auch im club.



aber sowas von


----------



## trailterror (7. März 2013)

Geile sache, freu mich für euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (7. März 2013)

@Guru

Bin ich auch im Club?


----------



## barbarissima (7. März 2013)

Und dann geht das Rennen los, wer das erste Foto vom fertigen Gerät postet


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> @Guru
> 
> Bin ich auch im Club?




Ich denke schon


----------



## kephren23 (7. März 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und dann geht das Rennen los, wer das erste Foto vom fertigen Gerät postet



ich werde der erste von hinten


----------



## psc1 (7. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ich werde der erste von hinten




neee, das werde bestimmt ich


----------



## raschaa (7. März 2013)

naja, ich wollte eigentlich am montag hinfahren und abholen aber alleine 800km hin und zurück fahren und bei der wetter vorhersage.... kommts halt ende der woche per ups... so währt die vorfreude noch ein paar tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. März 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> naja, ich wollte eigentlich am montag hinfahren und abholen aber alleine 800km hin und zurück fahren und bei der wetter vorhersage.... kommts halt ende der woche per ups... so währt die vorfreude noch ein paar tage


obwohl man dann die ganze Batterie an IONs sehen könnte, wäre schonmal geil!

Ich freu mich endlich fällt die Last von einem.

Im NEWS-Thread geht ja auch richtig die Post ab.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. März 2013)

Wenn man bedenkt dass es 29 Seiten und über 700 Posts bislang sind, ohne einen einzigen Aufbau wirds auch mal langsam Zeit....


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt dass es 29 Seiten und über 700 Posts bislang sind, ohne einen einzigen Aufbau wirds auch mal langsam Zeit....



...man könnte allerdings die Seitenanzahl verringern wenn man auf 50 Beiträge pro Seite schaltet

G:


----------



## Nicolai_16 (8. März 2013)

naechste woche soll meins schluepfen (RAW), ausgeliefert werden.... dauert dann noch mit dem versand und dann ... = 

freu freu!!!


----------



## kephren23 (8. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt dass es 29 Seiten und über 700 Posts bislang sind, ohne einen einzigen Aufbau wirds auch mal langsam Zeit....


 stimmt wohl. 
Das ION16 hat halt schon sehr viel Interesse hervorgerufen. die letzten Änderungen, viele Fragen viele Antworten, viel Vorfreude, das gibts ja fast bei den anderen Nicolais nicht in dem Sinne.

Es wird eine schöne Zeit werden, in denen die Aufbauten hier eingestellt werden. Freu mich.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

....und danach gehts mit den Ion Pinions von vorne los

G.


----------



## schnubbi81 (8. März 2013)

Bei uns war heute UPS da und wisst ihr, was er für mich in seinem Kofferräumchen hatte?


















NIX!!!


----------



## raschaa (8. März 2013)

Aaaaaalder, hoast du überhaupts scho a versandbenacktrischtigung b'komme


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2013)

mainz


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

Größe s oder Spezialanfertigung?....und jetzt ab an die Waage bevor noch 1000 Fragen dazu kommen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. März 2013)

das is doch noch nich bei dir oder? sieht aus wie in lübbrechtsen. das sieht das gussets vorn aber nich so toll aus. aber ansonsten super geile farbkombi!


----------



## Ti-Max (8. März 2013)

Hm,

an das halbe Gusset kann ich mich immer noch nicht gewöhnen, ansonsten nett


----------



## Kontragonist (8. März 2013)

Schnell aufgebaut, den Kameraden â ich komm morgen zum Probesitzen


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Größe s oder Spezialanfertigung?....und jetzt ab an die Waage bevor noch 1000 Fragen dazu kommen
> 
> G.




Größe S! Waage geht grad net


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Größe S! Waage geht grad net



Ach, hastn noch garnet...dann zählt das Foto eh net  

G.


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2013)

richtig  Aber das hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet


----------



## Kontragonist (8. März 2013)

Buh, ich dachte es gibt was zum vollsabbern


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2013)

am Donnerstag darfst du sabbern 

Im Moment fehlen noch die HDM Schellen. Die kommen aber am Di. und am Mi. bin ich ja leider nicht im Laden.


----------



## pfalz (8. März 2013)

Dann sollen die Jungs mal die Farbe an meinen Rahmen dranschmeißen und mit in die Kiste stecken...sonst krieg ich hier noch den Rappel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. März 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Dann sollen die Jungs mal die Farbe an meinen Rahmen dranschmeißen und mit in die Kiste stecken...sonst krieg ich hier noch den Rappel



na das os doch bestimmt schon geschehen! scheinst ja der einzige mit Pulver zu sein


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2013)

Geil guru!

Aber das stummelgusset ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die löcher sind ja dchon mal zu, guter anfang
Steuerrohr sieht auch sehr voluminös aus....und sitzrohr brutal kurz


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> .... Die löcher sind ja dchon mal zu, guter anfang...



Größe S = Löcher zu.
Mir gefallen zuene Löcher auch besser.

G.


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2013)

Ach so....also doch offen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ach so....also doch offen




Dieses Bild der 3 Größen weist zumindest den Weg zu meiner Annahme.







G.


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2013)

Von rechts nach links: L, M, S ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (8. März 2013)

und dat steurrohr iss ja mal'n klopper^^


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

Könnte sein, hätte eine Logik...

G.


----------



## d.f. (8. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Von rechts nach links: L, M, S ?



ja, genau so!


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2013)

Wie issn dat mit der neuen lagertechnik beim ion 16? Was genau ist neu? "Nur" mehrere dichtungen als bisher oder was grundlegenderes? Horst link sieht ja nach der bisherigen (AM usw) "kontertechnik" aus


----------



## kephren23 (8. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Die löcher sind ja dchon mal zu, guter anfang
> Steuerrohr sieht auch sehr voluminös aus....und sitzrohr brutal kurz



das steuerrohr haben se extragroß gemacht für guru!

 is nur die optik des fotos würde ich behaupten


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. März 2013)

Steuerrohrgröße liegt wohl an der Perspektive, aber warum die S-Gussets zu und die L-Gussets offen sein sollen leuchtet mir nicht ein. Es geht wohl nicht um 20g Material oder? Mir persönlich gefällt zu besser...vielleicht demnächst eine Option im Order Generator....zu oder offen...


----------



## kephren23 (8. März 2013)

ich tippe das es an der größe des S-Gussets liegt. so klein kann dann einfach nicht mehr anständig gefräst werden.


----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2013)

@guru39
hast du deine Zugführung so gewählt? oder kommt die Umwerfer-führung unter dem unterrohr? es gab ja mal Gerüchte das sie unters oberrohr kommen.


----------



## guru39 (9. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @guru39
> hast du deine Zugführung so gewählt? oder kommt die Umwerfer-führung unter dem unterrohr? es gab ja mal Gerüchte das sie unters oberrohr kommen.





Ich wurde mal von einen N Mitarbeiter per Telefon gefragt was ich für besser halte, Zugführung von oben oder unten, ich sagte von unten und das von oben für mich nicht in Frage käme ...das sähe aus wie beim nen Hardtail und würde (für mich) die schöne Optik des Rahmens verhageln.

Ich glaube also dass das so Serie ist.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @_guru39_
> hast du deine Zugführung so gewählt? oder kommt die Umwerfer-führung unter dem unterrohr? es gab ja mal Gerüchte das sie unters oberrohr kommen.



Müsste dann nicht irgendwo eine Öse sein, die die Leitung vom Oberrohr nach unten leitet? Ich kann auf den Bildern keine entdecken oder bin ich blind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (9. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wie issn dat mit der neuen lagertechnik beim ion 16? Was genau ist neu? "Nur" mehrere dichtungen als bisher oder was grundlegenderes? Horst link sieht ja nach der bisherigen (AM usw) "kontertechnik" aus



Hat da noch wer fundierte Infos?


----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2013)

ne is ja keine öse. guru hat uns ja die zugführung unter dem ur beschert!


----------



## beetle (9. März 2013)

Ich wurde auch gefragt, bin also auch schuld. Allerdings hätte ich den Zugverlauf leicht seitlich versetzt angebracht. Versetzt in Richtung Ritzel. Macht das Tragen des Rads leichter und es Drückt nichts.


----------



## der-gute (9. März 2013)

Des Tragens wegen hab ich alle Züge auf dem Unterrohr beim AC29"


----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Des Tragens wegen hab ich alle Züge auf dem Unterrohr beim AC29"



Ja das ist die schönste Variante. aber okay so ist auch in Ordnung, etwas zum KB hin wäre vielleicht besser gewesen.
Ich werde da mal etwas probieren wenn ichs hier hab. hab ja ehh keine Stealth,  vielleicht klappt der Zugradius ja auch wenn er von oben auf dem UR kommt.

Was mir grad noch auffiel, ist das am Lagerpunkt der Schwinge gar keine Zugwanne geschweißt ist, sieht fast so aus als ob die Zugbefestigung mit aus dem Schwingenstück gefräst wurde.


----------



## raschaa (9. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wie issn dat mit der neuen lagertechnik beim ion 16? Was genau ist neu? "Nur" mehrere dichtungen als bisher oder was grundlegenderes? Horst link sieht ja nach der bisherigen (AM usw) "kontertechnik" aus



glaube das am ULH und schwinge jetzt klassische rillenkugellager werken und am horst link bin ich mir unsicher, könnten noch die guten alten nadellager/igus buchsen sein...


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2013)

Sitze wie auf heissen Kohlen 

.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. März 2013)

Cool down, jetzt kommt er eh erst mal wieder zurück:


----------



## de´ AK77 (11. März 2013)

nun auch die ersten Bilder meines Rahmens in M:





dann sollte ER am Donnerstag aufgebaut sein *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. März 2013)

Kläuser, was hat da der Kinderdämpfer drin verloren?


----------



## Nippes80 (11. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kläuser, was hat da der Kinderdämpfer drin verloren?



Ist bestimmt nur zu montagezwecken! Die süßen Dinger hängen da rum!


----------



## de´ AK77 (11. März 2013)

Alexer....---der hat da nix verloren der hat sich verlaufen, ne der ist nur zur montage drinne, kommtn vivid Air rein.... 

achja und grünes Fett druff


----------



## psc1 (11. März 2013)

Na das sieht aber sehr schick aus. So langsam tut sich ja was in der RAW-Fraktion - Elox dauert wohl noch?!?


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (11. März 2013)

Sieht echt schick aus 
Kommt es mir nur so vor oder nimmt fast jeder Zweite nen Nicolai Rahmen in RAW?


----------



## MojoTom (11. März 2013)

das raw-gewicht in M wäre interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (11. März 2013)

Kinners, Kinners  Das wird eine ernste Herausforderung für meine Geduld: KW 26


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2013)

Hammer,das Gusset vorn das Gusset am Sitzrohr, die PM-Aufnahme, einfach geil.
Fast so schön wie das ICB  :kotz:

In der Spiegelung sieht es so aus als ob "der Hesse" das Foto gemacht hat. 

In Raw haben wir bald alle EL-Farben durch.

Die Rahmen sind doch noch im QLF-TAL, Wiegebilder machen die beiden mit Sicherheit sofort.


----------



## dr.juggles (11. März 2013)

El_Pollo_Diablo schrieb:


> Sieht echt schick aus
> Kommt es mir nur so vor oder nimmt fast jeder Zweite nen Nicolai Rahmen in RAW?



bei den exorbitanten elox aufpreisen 

außerdem ist raw


----------



## Kontragonist (11. März 2013)

Hat eigentlich von den Pionieren hier einer seinen Rahmen pulverbeschichtet bestellt? Ich versteh gar nicht, warum das so aus der Mode gekommen ist â sind jetzt nur noch Gewichtwiener unter den Nicolista?


----------



## Simbl (11. März 2013)

Richtig geil Claus. Freu mich aufs fertig aufgebaute Radl


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. März 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich von den Pionieren hier einer seinen Rahmen pulverbeschichtet bestellt? Ich versteh gar nicht, warum das so aus der Mode gekommen ist â sind jetzt nur noch Gewichtwiener unter den Nicolista?



Matt (elox) ist einfach edler als glÃ¤nzisch (Pulver)...wenn schon Glanz, dann RAW...zumindest kurzfristig...


----------



## Kontragonist (11. März 2013)

Paperlapapp, meins wird (kurzfristig) glänzend gepulvert


----------



## pfalz (11. März 2013)

> Hat eigentlich von den Pionieren hier einer seinen Rahmen pulverbeschichtet bestellt?



Ich...aber noch kein Bild...die sollen mal in die Gänge kommen da oben im Norden...


----------



## beetle (11. März 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> [...] sind jetzt nur noch Gewichtwiener unter den Nicolista?



Das Mehrgewicht sehe ich für Pulver nicht ein.


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2013)

den Mehrpreis fürs Elox ich nicht! 

Hätte auch gern ne eloxfarbe genommen, aber das RAW hat mich schon länger in seinem Bann, wäre dann auch der dritte Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (11. März 2013)

Schwarz Elox kostet auch nicht mehr.


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Schwarz Elox kostet auch nicht mehr.



Ja das stimmt natürlich.
Aber schwarz wollte ich nicht.

Ich kenn jemanden der eins in grün-elox bekommt



El_Pollo_Diablo schrieb:


> Kommt es mir nur so vor oder nimmt fast jeder Zweite nen Nicolai Rahmen in RAW?



also bei den 16er sind definitiv einige dabei


 @de´ AK77

Ich war grad zur ruhe gekommen und dann das Foto.


----------



## trailterror (11. März 2013)

Geiles ding AK77!!
Ersetzts dein AFR?


----------



## Spletti (11. März 2013)

jo claus echt fett!

wenn das ein L ist muss es sich ja mit den 45cm sitzrohr, deinen langen stelzen^^ und stealth ganz knapp ausgehen^^


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2013)

Is nen M!

Es gefällt mir richtig gut, nur ne goldene ExtraLove wäre es noch .


----------



## RaulEndymion (12. März 2013)

Schaut extrem gut aus.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. März 2013)

Für alle kommenden Enduro-Bike Besitzer und wer es noch nicht kennen sollte:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Beginners-Guide-to-Enduro-What-the-hell-is-it-2012.html


----------



## de´ AK77 (12. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Geiles ding AK77!!
> Ersetzts dein AFR?



jaja Miss Violett ist schon lange Geschichte *heul*, aber sie lebt vom Farbkonzept im aktuellen Numeric weiter 

OT: Adieu Missy




 @Spletti, ne mit meinen Kackstelzen reicht mir nen M-Rahmen 

und ja selbstvergefreilich wird es Rahmengewichte geben sobald die Teile einschlagen.

Do...Do...Donnerstag wirds donnern *freu*


----------



## dr.juggles (12. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Für alle kommenden Enduro-Bike Besitzer und wer es noch nicht kennen sollte:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Beginners-Guide-to-Enduro-What-the-hell-is-it-2012.html



ich fahr seit meinen mtb anfängen mitte der 90er schon enduro, ohne zu wissen das es enduro heißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (12. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich fahr seit meinen mtb anfängen mitte der 90er schon enduro, ohne zu wissen das es enduro heißt



Dito, nur braucht man zur Vermarktung immer einen neuen Namen dazu


----------



## guru39 (12. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich fahr seit meinen mtb anfängen mitte der 90er schon enduro, ohne zu wissen das es enduro heißt



soweit bin ich noch nicht  ich fahr nur Fahrrad 

apropos..... isch´e abe ve´sandbenachichtigung


----------



## kephren23 (12. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> apropos..... isch´e abe ve´sandbenachichtigung


----------



## pfalz (12. März 2013)




----------



## guru39 (12. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


>


----------



## kephren23 (12. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



glaub meins geht morgen auf reisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. März 2013)

wie sagt der Claus immer: glauben kannst du in der Kirche


----------



## barbarissima (12. März 2013)

Hoffe, ihr habt die Werkstatt schon mal vorgeheizt, das Material bereitgelegt und auf seine Vollständigkeit überprüft und das Werkzeug gewetzt! Nicht dass dann noch irgendwas schief geht


----------



## kephren23 (12. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> wie sagt der Claus immer: glauben kannst du in der Kirche



okay stimmt. Ich hoffe! 

geheizt ist, nur nich alle Teile vorhanden. Egal!


----------



## raschaa (12. März 2013)

ei sischer dat^^


----------



## pfalz (12. März 2013)

ich hoff' meins kommt noch nächste Woche, danach bin ich zwei Wochen weg


----------



## dr.juggles (12. März 2013)

steht das bier auch schon kalt


----------



## pfalz (12. März 2013)

@barbarissima


----------



## kephren23 (12. März 2013)

@raschaa Wahnsinn, bekomm ich fast Tränen in den Augen wenn ich das sehe.


----------



## kephren23 (12. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> steht das bier auch schon kalt



bier steht immer kalt! 

 @pfalz
noch so ne Ecke, Wahnsinn.


----------



## barbarissima (12. März 2013)

Wow, da kommt mein Schraubeeckchen nicht gegen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (12. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @raschaa Wahnsinn, bekomm ich fast Tränen in den Augen wenn ich das sehe.



andere perspektive gefällig?


----------



## kephren23 (12. März 2013)

du denkst doch nicht wirklich das es noch ein Bild in deinen Fotoalben gibt welches ich noch nicht gesehen hab .


----------



## beetle (12. März 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> @barbarissima



Sogar aufgeräumt hat er.


----------



## pfalz (12. März 2013)

psssssssssst.


----------



## beetle (12. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> apropos..... isch´e abe ve´sandbenachichtigung



Wann hattest du denn bestellt? Bei mir war es anfang/mitte November. 

Hätte ich gewusst, dass es so lange dauert, hätte ich ein Liteville gekauft.


----------



## kephren23 (12. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Wann hattest du denn bestellt? Bei mir war es anfang/mitte November.
> 
> Hätte ich gewusst, dass es so lange dauert, hätte ich ein Liteville gekauft.



Pfui Blasphemie!

Bestelldatum spielt gar keine rolle, weil alle bis Ende Dezember glaube ich jetzt versendet werden, 38ST. alle anderen warten jetzt bis Anfang Juni.

Bei dir dauerts ja nur länger wegen deinen Extrawünschen . Spaß, weil es ja zum eloxen muss.


----------



## guru39 (12. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Wann hattest du denn bestellt?



Oktober


----------



## beetle (12. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Bei dir dauerts ja nur länger wegen deinen Extrawünschen . Spaß, weil es ja zum eloxen muss.



Pfft... Ich geh mogen zum Cube-Händler. Das Stereo hat wenigestens kein Gusset. 







Ich bin ja mal gespannt obs noch vorm Urlaub kommt. Wahrscheinlich isses aber auch egal, weil das Vinschgau zuschneit und ich einen Skikurs machen werde.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. März 2013)

Nachdem ich heute in der *arte* Doku gesehen habe wie schädlich ALU sein kann und wie viel Ressourcen man braucht um es zu verarbeiten und wie viel Regenwald für den Abbau von Bauxit draufgeht kauf ich demnächst eh nur noch STAHL-Bikes....z.B. sowas:

http://www.eaven-cycles.com/rahmen/baum/mtb-stahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (13. März 2013)

Weil Stahl ja soooooviel besser ist ;-)

http://connorcycles.com/bikes/


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. März 2013)

c_w schrieb:


> Weil Stahl ja soooooviel besser ist ;-)
> 
> http://connorcycles.com/bikes/




Verbraucht zumindest schon mal 10x weniger Energie bei der Verarbeitung...außerdem wird dafür nicht ausschließlich Regenwald gerodet, da das hochwertige Bauxit wohl in der Hauptsache im Regenwaldgürtel der Erde vorkommt...Eisenerz wird fast überall abgebaut....und Holz würde ich mich jetzt nicht unbedingt anvertrauen wollen...

Da schon eher diesem Bike hier:

http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/rocket


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2013)

Deswegen nimmt man ja auch mehr Geld in die Hand und kauft etwas wie Nicolai. Das hat man dann eine seeeehr lange Zeitspanne bis sein Lebenlang (wenn man sich nicht ständig von der Radindustrie was anderes einreden läßt). Das relativiert die Tatsache das es einen hohen Energieverbrauch bei der Herstellung hat....fertig

G.


----------



## beetle (13. März 2013)

Besser was aus Bambus oder Hanf.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (13. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Besser was aus Bambus oder Hanf.



Ein rauchbares Fahrrad OO Da könnten die Dieb ja die Spuren ihrer Tat sich in Rauch auflösen.


----------



## beetle (13. März 2013)

Hanf ist schon ein interessantes Material.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. März 2013)

ich wackel jetzt mal in den Puff rüber und schau ob das Geröhr schon da ist 

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob wer Bilder sehen möchte


----------



## trailterror (13. März 2013)

Hau rein!


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. März 2013)

Ne lass mal, da hat niemand Interesse dran. 

Beeil dich!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2013)

Bilder werden völlig überbewertet...
Schreib uns dann einfach wie er in Wirklichkeit aussieht

G.


----------



## pfalz (13. März 2013)

> Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob wer Bilder sehen möchte



Ich....von meinem....Euer Gelumps is mir wurschd


----------



## guru39 (13. März 2013)

Nix da und UPS war schon da  egal, dann halt morgen


----------



## kephren23 (13. März 2013)

warten über warten!


----------



## raschaa (13. März 2013)

tcha, dat wird wohl die woche nix mehr... ups macht ja samstag nix und wenn heute noch kein versandbenachrichtigung da ist....


----------



## beetle (13. März 2013)

Von mir aus können die sich noch Zeit lassen. Mein Nerve AM scharrt schon mit den Hufen wegen Vorfreude auch nächste Woche. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich. So ein Canyon hat schon mehr Klasse als so ein Nicolai. Das ist wenigstens taiwaneische Wertarbeit. 

Siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Made_in_Germany



> Als in der zweiten Hälfte des 19. Jahrhunderts auch in anderen europäischen Ländern die Industrialisierung einsetzte, nahmen die Exporte derselben nach Großbritannien zu. Diese exportierten Waren waren oft von minderwertiger Qualität und bei nicht wenigen Produkten handelte es sich um Nachahmerprodukte. Viele dieser Produkte kamen aus Deutschland, so dass deutsche Waren bald einen sehr schlechten Ruf hatten. Dies ging sogar so weit, dass der deutsche Preisrichter Franz Reuleaux auf der Weltausstellung 1876 in Philadelphia die Aussage traf: *Deutsche Waren sind billig und schlecht.* Am 23. August 1887 beschloss das englische Parlament daher den Merchandise Marks Act 1887. Dieser schrieb vor, dass auf Waren unmissverständlich das Herkunftsland anzugeben sei. Importierte Ware wurde so für jedermann erkennbar.


----------



## guru39 (13. März 2013)

ups schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund schlechter Wetterbedingungen könnte sich die Zustellung dieser Sendung verzögern Das sind die aktuellsten Informationen, die zurzeit vorliegen. Bitte verfolgen Sie Ihre Sendung zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal nach, um sich über eventuelle Statusänderungen zu informieren.



es liegt am Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (13. März 2013)

Scheizze ..dieser kotz winter :kotz:


----------



## raschaa (13. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> es liegt am Wetter.



wahrscheinlich war dein rahmen auf der A45 unterwegs gestern...






hoffentlich wurde es nicht kaltverformt....

..........und weg


----------



## guru39 (13. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Scheizze ..dieser kotz winter :kotz:



halb so wild....ändern kann man das nicht.




pfalz schrieb:


> Ich....von meinem....Euer Gelumps is mir wurschd



ich frag morgen mal nach wo "es" denn bleibt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. März 2013)

@raschaa

Das einzige was bei so einem Unfall heile bleibt ist ein Nicolai...
Verstärkt die Fahrgastzelle/Laderaum sozusagen...


----------



## Timmy35 (13. März 2013)

Wenn ich mir eins bestellt hätte, hätte ich es ja persönlich abgeholt. 
Die 20 Minuten Fahrt wäre es mir wert gewesen

Duck und weg


----------



## raschaa (13. März 2013)

Ja, wollte ich auch, aber bei dem wetter und 4std. eine richtung habe ich es abgeblasen... mit meinem glück wäre ich dann gestern auf der A45 gewesen...


----------



## raschaa (13. März 2013)

aber isch 'abe 'ne VERSANDBENACHRICHTIGUNG bekommen


----------



## guru39 (13. März 2013)

kuhl..... freut mich für dich AmO


----------



## kephren23 (13. März 2013)

@Timmy35
Du hast es gut

 @raschaa
Du hast es gut

bei mir leider noch nix, glaub mein Geld hat etwas länger gebraucht 
Na es wird schon kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. März 2013)

Ich hab meins mal schnell rudimentär aufgebaut...aber nicht weinen, eure kommen sicher auch bald...sorry für das schlechte Handy-Foto...*pruuuust*


----------



## Nippes80 (13. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich hab meins mal schnell rudimentär aufgebaut...aber nicht weinen, eure kommen sicher auch bald...sorry für das schlechte Handy-Foto...*pruuuust*


----------



## kephren23 (13. März 2013)

Geil schauts aus!


----------



## sluette (13. März 2013)

Ist das L oder M ? 
Gefällt mir von den Proportionen noch nicht so recht.
Und ich hätte gerne mal ein Detailbild von der Schwinge, die schaut irgendwie ziemlich tief aus.


----------



## der-gute (13. März 2013)

@sluette: Muharrrrr


----------



## guru39 (13. März 2013)

Dat is nicht echt slu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (13. März 2013)

Ok, komme gerade vom Laufen bei -7° rein... Wahrnehmungsinn scheint noch nicht gebootet zu sein...


----------



## Martin1508 (13. März 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Ok, komme gerade vom Laufen bei -7° rein... Wahrnehmungsinn scheint noch nicht gebootet zu sein...



Boah, war neulich bei -3 laufen. Nein danke, hatte nen spontanen Spasmus in den Bronchien. Echt ätzend.

Gruss


----------



## trailterror (14. März 2013)

Eiskalte luft und sport ist auch net meins.

So jungs, dann beschert uns heute endlich ein paar bildchen


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)




----------



## raschaa (14. März 2013)

UPS Web Tracking:

Geplantes Zustelldatum:
    Donnerstag, 14.03.2013, Zustellung bis zum Ende des Arbeitstages


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. März 2013)

ES ist da

und ja ER ist sexy, seeeeehr sogar!

auf mehrfachen Wunsch hier mal nen Pic mit nackten Rahmengewicht





so dann mal gaaaanz gemütlich loslegen


----------



## trailterror (14. März 2013)




----------



## beetle (14. März 2013)

Sehr schön! 

Wie sieht denn jetzt die Umwerferschelle aus?


----------



## RaulEndymion (14. März 2013)

Sehr schön, bin schon ganz gespannt wie es fertig aufgebaut aussieht.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. März 2013)

Schöner Rahmen, mit dem Steuerrohr-Bereich kann ich mich nach wie vor nicht anfreunden ...

Mit AM Gussets und AM-Dämpferaufnahme wäre er für mich perfekt 

Wie beim Ion 14 halt ...

http://www.nicolai.net/152-0-ION+14.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. März 2013)

änd se nägschd won 

3,18kg


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)

hammer, wirklich sexy! Detailbilder!! bitte.


----------



## der-gute (14. März 2013)

Nizzeee!

aber was is das für eine Schweissnaht am Übergang vom Yoke zur Kettenstrebe


----------



## Ti-Max (14. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nizzeee!
> 
> aber was is das für eine Schweissnaht am Übergang vom Yoke zur Kettenstrebe



Wie bei jedem N halt ...


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)

ohh noch eins, erster Post war auf AK seins bezogen, der hier dann jetzt auf gurus

auch sehr geil, die EL sieht Hammer aus.


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ....... Detailbilder!! bitte.



He he... ich wollte jetzt eigentlich mit dem Aufbau anfangen....kann ja nicht sein das der Claus vor mir fertig ist 

alla hopp....

Was willste denn genau?


----------



## RaulEndymion (14. März 2013)

Noch so ein Schmuckstück.


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)

schwingenlager, die zugführung. aber hey der Aufbau geht vor! außerdem kommt meiner ja auch in nicht all zu langer ferne.


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2013)

weiser Mann baut vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)

gehört da noch nen teil zu oder einfach ne kabelbinder schlinge?
is mit aus dem schwingenstück gefräst, oder?


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2013)

Kabelbinder und gut is.


----------



## gruftidrop (14. März 2013)

@puffmannschaft

Da muss ich morgen mal den weiten Weg zum Staunen und Probesitzen
antreten.
Da es ja offensichtlich nicht für Farbe/Elox gereicht hat, bringe ich
einen Edding in DER Farbe mit. Erledigen wir dann gleich vor Ort.

bis denne
Gruftidrop


----------



## Kontragonist (14. März 2013)

Ich schaffâs erst Samstag, kÃ¶nnt euch also bis morgen mit dem Aufbau Zeit lassen


----------



## beetle (14. März 2013)

Kann wer ein Bild von der Schelle für den Umwerfer machen? Würde mich brennend interessieren wie das Teil aussieht. Eigentlich am liebsten mit Umwerfer montiert. 

Bin jetzt echt gespannt wann meins kommt. Die Woche wird es erst mal nichts mehr, so wie es aussieht. Am Sonntag fahre ich erst mal ins Vinschgau zum Biken. Eigentlich war der Urlaub ja gebucht in Hinblick auf das neue ION 16 richtig austesten zu können. Dann kann ich es wohl holen wenn ich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## Kontragonist (14. März 2013)

Ist auf Seite 8 im Katalog zu sehen, oder ändert sich da noch was?

http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/n-katalog-2013-low


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (14. März 2013)

Das ding ist gerendert.


----------



## trailterror (14. März 2013)

Der puff hat mal wieder die nase vorn 

Mich interessieren fahrberichte/vergleichsberichte ja noch mehr als aufgebaute bilder...

Aber eins nachm anderen. Viel spass mitm aufbau


----------



## vinc (14. März 2013)




----------



## psc1 (14. März 2013)

alter Schwede was ne geile Farbkombination 

oh man der Flitzebogen geht bald kaputt


----------



## beetle (14. März 2013)

vinc schrieb:


>



Transformers!


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)

sehr geil, die Farbe knallt mal extrem!


----------



## Simbl (14. März 2013)

Gusset Foddo

Und dem Guru seins mit passendem Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. März 2013)

Baaaaaah, direkt die weißen "Ausblühungen" vom Schweißen mit dem mitgelieferten "Topfkratzer" wegrubbeln, dann schaut es schon ganz manierlich aus...

Wenn man die Toleranzen beim Wiegen mit einberechnet, ist das ION 16 mit dem AM quasi identisch. Mein AM RAW in "L" wiegt genau 3,3 kg...!!


----------



## trailterror (14. März 2013)

.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. März 2013)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> ES ist da
> 
> und ja ER ist sexy, seeeeehr sogar!
> 
> ...



Sollte das Ion16 nicht leichter werden? Mein Helius AM M hatte das gleiche Gewicht. Oder habe ich eine falsche Zahl im Kopf? 

 @vinc: Geile Kombi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (14. März 2013)

Hui hui hui vinc. Mal was ganz anderes  UH und druckstrebe in raw?
Grösse M?

Edith: sollte leichter werden ja. Gusset kam ja noch hinzu...

Gewicht ist nicht so wichtig. Ist immer noch ein gutes gewicht für ein enduro mit prügelfreigabe


----------



## vinc (14. März 2013)

kephren23 sollte morgen auf jeden Fall zuhause bleiben und auf den Mann im braunen Anzug warten....


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)

yippie!


----------



## vinc (14. März 2013)

Hallo Freunde, 


bitte lest euch auch das ION 16 Merkblatt durch. 


Gruß 

Vincent


----------



## beetle (14. März 2013)

@vinc: kommen denn die schwarz eloxieten Rahmen auch sehr bald oder muss ich mich weiter in Geduld üben?


----------



## Helius-FR (14. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> @vinc: kommen denn die schwarz eloxieten Rahmen auch sehr bald oder muss ich mich weiter in Geduld üben?



Einfach mal Abwarten...
Vor lauter "Wann kommt mein Rahmen" kommen die Jungs ja nicht mehr zum Bike Bauen.  

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3 LTE mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2013)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> ES ist da
> 
> und ja ER ist sexy, seeeeehr sogar!
> 
> ...




Pohhh 
Kaum ist mal mal eine Runde radeln muß man hier fast 2 Seiten nachlesen
Ist das größe L???

G.


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)

"M"


wenn sich nen Nicolai Rahmen bestellt lernt man sich definitiv in Geduld.


----------



## Spletti (14. März 2013)

M

sehen schon geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (14. März 2013)

Na endlich geht es hier jetzt mal richtig zur Sache - sehr geil! 
Ist ein richtig schöner Rahmen geworden, das neue ION-16. Gewicht ist auch in Ordnung. Ich weiss garnicht was man gegen das Gusset vorne hat, sieht doch gut aus?!? 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen. Und denen die noch warten müssen: Nerven behalten ...


----------



## pfalz (14. März 2013)

Vor lauter "Wann kommt mein Rahmen" kommen die Jungs ja nicht mehr zum Bike Bauen. 

Damit muss man rechnen, wenn der Bock schon 4 Wochen überfällig ist...


----------



## d.f. (14. März 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Einfach mal Abwarten...
> Vor lauter "Wann kommt mein Rahmen" kommen die Jungs ja nicht mehr zum Bike Bauen.



hmm da bin ich anderer meinung. was kommunikation angeht können die nicolai jungs und mädels sich schon noch gewaltig steigern.

man bestellt einen superteures premium produkt, bekommt einen liefertermin genannt, der nicht gehalten wird, und dann ist erstmal funkstille. emails werden mehrere wochen lang nicht beantwortet.

ich hab überhaupt kein problem mit dem lieververzug an sich, ich wusste ja auf was ich mich einlasse, als ich einen rahmen bestellt hab, der noch im prototypenstadium war. aber so ein kleines liefertermin update würde keinem weh tun.


----------



## beetle (14. März 2013)

@d.f. sehe ich ähnlich.


----------



## schnubbi81 (14. März 2013)

Ich denke ein Premiumhersteller sollte auch und vor allem in Sachen Kommunikation Premium sein, da sicherlich jeder mit etwas Verzug leben kann, allerdings möchte ich gerne vom "Hersteller" auf dem laufenden gehalten werden. 
Dann müssten die Kunden nicht immer nachfragen, was dem "Hersteller" auch Arbeit erspart. 
Es gibt sicherlich Jungs, die hier jede Woche anrufen und nachfragen, wo ihr Rahmen jetzt bleibt, das bindet auf jeden fall Kapazitäten.

Edit. Da waren andere schneller, was meine Meinung aber wohl nur unterstreicht.


----------



## pfalz (14. März 2013)

Hu, ich dachte schon, ich bin der Einzige, der so denkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (14. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ... wenn sich nen Nicolai Rahmen bestellt lernt man sich definitiv in Geduld.


Näää, die Banshee-Boys leiden definitiv länger, härter, mehr ...


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Näää, die Banshee-Boys leiden definitiv länger, härter, mehr ...



okay dann gehts ja noch! 
Waren ja nur 113 Tage.

An der Kommunikation kann man definitiv noch etwas arbeiten.

Und schaffen wa die tausend Posts noch bevor guru und Ak fertig sind


----------



## WODAN (14. März 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Premiumhersteller sollte auch und vor allem in Sachen Kommunikation Premium sein, da sicherlich jeder mit etwas Verzug leben kann, allerdings möchte ich gerne vom "Hersteller" auf dem laufenden gehalten werden.
> Dann müssten die Kunden nicht immer nachfragen, was dem "Hersteller" auch Arbeit erspart.
> Es gibt sicherlich Jungs, die hier jede Woche anrufen und nachfragen, wo ihr Rahmen jetzt bleibt, das bindet auf jeden fall Kapazitäten.
> 
> Edit. Da waren andere schneller, was meine Meinung aber wohl nur unterstreicht.



Sehe ich auch so, aber trotzdem warte ich seit fast 14 Jahren immer auf andere geile Rahmen!


----------



## schnubbi81 (14. März 2013)

ð


----------



## NoStyle (14. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> okay dann gehts ja noch!
> Waren ja nur 113 Tage ...


Pfff, lächerlich ... 
Ich hab im Juni bestellt, Anfang Dezember den Rahmen erhalten dessen Dämpfer für 25. Februar angekündigt war - der kommt wohl noch zur KW Sommer(?!?). Zum Glück waren andere bestellte Teile auch nicht lieferbar, sodass ich 2 Monate jeden Abend auf den nackten Rahmen starren konnte. 
Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt dass ich ein masochistisches Ferkel bin ...


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2013)

Here we are 13,82kg 

















Decals schwarz überklebt und der Kinderdämpfer kommt noch weg.




Und der ODI Schriftzug, wie es sie gehört


----------



## NoStyle (14. März 2013)

Geil


----------



## timtim (14. März 2013)

Top   sehr geschmackvoll , für meinen Geschmack ...
Viel Spaß ,wer immer damit glücklich wird


----------



## RaulEndymion (14. März 2013)

Wirklich super geworden, herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)

sehr sehr nice, haste den claus ja noch überholt, oder haste ihn in die Besenkammer gesperrt?
Jetzt sieht das Gusset vorn auch richtig Top aus. Und die Perfektion bei der Ausrichtung der Odi-Endkappen ist unerreicht, könnten sich einige hier mal ne Scheibe abschneiden .

Nur die Plastikbremsen sind nich mein Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. März 2013)

Klar hab ich den Claus überholt


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> .... Und die Perfektion bei der Ausrichtung der Odi-Endkappen ist unerreicht.....




 Sehen wir mal drüber hinweg. Da nehmen wir die Aufregeng, den Rahmen aufzubauen und Erster zu sein als Entschuldigung mal hin

Haben die S Rahmen den Schnellspannerschlitz ewa hinten?

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. März 2013)

@Guru

naja, mit dem "Minidämpfer" und ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze kann man schon unter 14 kg kommen...


----------



## gruftidrop (14. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sehen wir mal drüber hinweg. Da nehmen wir die Aufregeng, den Rahmen aufzubauen und Erster zu sein als Entschuldigung mal hin
> 
> Haben die S Rahmen den Schnellspannerschlitz ewa hinten?
> 
> G.



Der Guru wird mit dem Teil hauptsächlich auf dem Hinterrad
unterwegs sein. Wenn hierbei das Rad annähernd in der Senkrechten
ist, passt das mit den Griffen optimal  

  @Guru:  Rad gefällt. Das Abkleben mit schwarzen
Decals war eine prima Idee.


----------



## stuk (14. März 2013)

schöne Rahmen, aber kann es sein daß die Schweissnähte nicht mehr so gut sind wie früher? Teilweise finde ich sie sehr unsauber,ungleichmäßig und die Fräßteile sehen zugeklebt aus. Hoffe das täuscht...........
(Ist mir bei den Argon AMs auch schon aufgefallen)


----------



## Timmy35 (14. März 2013)

Das sehe ich leider auch so, vor allem die schweissnaht an der kettenstrebe gefällt mir nicht


----------



## lakekeman (14. März 2013)

Ist das ne 1.1/8 Gabel, oder sehen selbst tapered Gabeln in dem dicken Steuerrohr so stokelig aus


----------



## trailterror (14. März 2013)

Die schweissnaht ist eins der -N- aushängeschilder! Falls es denn so ist, wärs ja schon leicht dramatisch..:

  @Guru

HAMMER geil!!

170er oder 160er gabel?? High oder low einstllung?


----------



## Elfriede (14. März 2013)

vinc schrieb:


>



Schweinegeile Farbkombination. Bitte auch Bilder vom fertigen Aufbau posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @Guru
> 
> naja, mit dem "Minidämpfer" und ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze kann man schon unter 14 kg kommen...



Seltsamerweise hatte mein AM 14,32 Kg mit diesem Dämpfer und mit ohne Bürostuhlsattelstütze


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ist das ne 1.1/8 Gabel, oder sehen selbst tapered Gabeln in dem dicken Steuerrohr so stokelig aus



is ne 1 1/8 Gabel mit 170mm. 1.5 wäre erst in 5-6 Wochen lieferbar gewesen und solange hatte ich keinen Bock zu warten.


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. März 2013)

so das es doch später wurde und dunkler....--hier mal nen vorläufiges Bild vom Aufbau

Geändert werden noch: sämtliche Leitungen nen ticken kürzer und diverse Kleinigkeiten und dann gibet auch nochmal bessere Pics in gescheiter Quali und sou 





achja Gewicht liegt z.Z. mit nem NC17 Sattel bei 14,41 KG, was ich als sehr vertretbar ansehe.

die Möhre geht vorwärts wie die Lutzi und fühlt sich ohne Setup des Fahrwerks schon seeeehr potent und angenehm an


----------



## lakekeman (14. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> is ne 1 1/8 Gabel mit 170mm. 1.5 wäre erst in 5-6 Wochen lieferbar gewesen und solange hatte ich keinen Bock zu warten.



Ah ok, dann wird es bei der tapered ja etwas besser reinpassen.

Ich sehe hier 2x Angleset? Mit 170er Gabel bei 64,5° nicht schon mehr als flach


----------



## raschaa (14. März 2013)

UPS web tracking: 14.03.2013 	17:51 	Schlechte Wetterbedingungen. 

morgen dann hoffentlich

ps: schöne 16er habt ihr


----------



## Ti-Max (14. März 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


>



Die Befürchtung hinsichtlich der Verarbeitung habe ich langsam auch ... 

Mag vom Bild her täuschen und auch am RAW liegen, aber das habe ich schon deutlich besser bei N gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (14. März 2013)

also das Bild welches der Simbl da gemacht hat ist mit nem Samsungsmartphone aufgenommen...--also deshalb bitte nicht gleich die Verarbeitungsquali mit nem qualitativ schlechten Photo gleichsetzen denn diese ist wie immer 1A und wirkt nur auf diesem Photo so...

der Rahmen ist wie immer Schweissporno in seiner Ursprungsform welche man sich wie immer in natura ansehen sollte, denn dann kann man ES auch anfassen und fahren


----------



## Ti-Max (14. März 2013)

So schlechte Bilder machen Smartphones ja heute nicht und 1A ist das für mich nicht. Aber egal, nicht mein Problem 

Trotzdem sollte der Hinweis gestattet sein...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. März 2013)

@AK 77

Fehlen ja auch noch die Pedale, dann bist Du schon bei knapp 14,8.
Mein aktuelles Bike liegt bei 15,1kg (incl. 720g GD Stütze)

 @_t-max_

naja, die "Lücke" in der Schweißraupe links unten am Gusset ist vielleicht nicht ganz optimal - da hast Du schon recht...


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. März 2013)

Dieser Thread ist bis jetzt total an mir vorbeigegangen
Absolute Traumaufbauten, die nach sehr viel Fahrspaß aussehen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> UPS web tracking: 14.03.2013 	17:51 	Schlechte Wetterbedingungen.
> 
> morgen dann hoffentlich
> 
> ps: schöne 16er habt ihr



ohh nein! Hoffe das es mir nicht so geht. aufm weg ist er aufjedenfall. wetter is bisher ja auch okay.


----------



## raschaa (14. März 2013)

hier war das wetter echt sche55e heute, dauernd fette schnee stürme insgesamt wieder 10cm dazu und jetzt ists gerade sau glatt bei -7...


----------



## aka (14. März 2013)

Y
ippiee, bei uns hat der Postmann heute ein Paket gebracht - 


raw mit orange gepulverter Schwinge ist einfach eine geniale Kombination, und die Schweissnähte erst, aber seht selbst!








Leider hat die Gewinnbeteiligung nicht für ein Nicolai gereicht, naja, das muß halt warten.

P.S.: viel Spaß mit den tollen Hobeln, sehen ja echt gut aus!

P.P.S.: falls jemand, XL Rahmen vorausgesetzt, mit den Schweissnähten nicht zufrieden sein sollte - ich entsorge den Rahmen gerne fachgerecht, gegen geringe Gebühr.


----------



## trailterror (14. März 2013)

Wer hat denn eigentlich xl geordert?

L und XL fehlen ja noch hier


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2013)

Da hat sich die Warterei ja echt gelohnt


----------



## psc1 (14. März 2013)

Ich habe einen in L geordert

und

WODAN baut einen in XL auf....


Beide geeloxt und somit noch nicht im Anflug ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (14. März 2013)

L kommt hoffentlich moie...


----------



## vinc (14. März 2013)

ION 16 

M 

14,42kg (inkl Pedalen)


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. März 2013)

ganz schön giftisch Vini


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @AK 77
> 
> Fehlen ja auch noch die Pedale, dann bist Du schon bei knapp 14,8


 wo fehlen denn die Pedale?




WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist bis jetzt total an mir vorbeigegangen


wie onnte das denn passieren, bei fast 1000 posts??




Ti-Max schrieb:


> So schlechte Bilder machen Smartphones ja heute nicht und 1A ist das für mich nicht. Aber egal, nicht mein Problem
> 
> Trotzdem sollte der Hinweis gestattet sein...


schlechte vielleicht nich. aber auch keine guten! aber noch kein Vergleich zu einer dslr. 


@AK-77
toller Aufbau, freu mich auf richtige Bilder

@ guru39

die decal idee ist nice, habe auch zwei Sätze geordert!


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> ION 16
> 
> M
> 
> 14,42kg (inkl Pedalen)



wohoooo! sieht knallig aus! dann könnte mein anvisiertes gewicht mit 14,5 ja doch was werden. 
 nen bissl mehr raw noch und dann is es perfekt! 
 @vinc
meine Freundin wird langsam immer trauriger, wenn alle hier ihre Rahmen bekommen, und sie leer ausgeht.hoffe es dauert nicht mehr so lang.


----------



## Martin1508 (14. März 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> ION 16
> 
> M
> 
> 14,42kg (inkl Pedalen)



Mein lieber Herr, Grün ist die Hoffnung. Selbst in Berlin im Dunklen fährt dich mit der Farbe keiner über den Haufen.

Gruss


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> wie konnte das denn passieren, bei fast 1000 posts??



Das passiert einfach, wenn man die Wiese vor lauter Schnee nicht mehr sieht Und das Alter&Lebensstil tut das übrige dazu
Als Ruhrpott-Assi denkt man über seine Räder halt anders und manchmal gehen Entwicklungsstufen total an einem vorbei
Schau dir dieses Video an und tausch den Wagen gegen dein Bike und du wirst dich darin wiederfinden




Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Herr, Grün ist die Hoffnung. Selbst in Berlin im Dunklen fährt dich mit der Farbe keiner über den Haufen.
> 
> Gruss



in berlin wirds aber gar nie wirklich dunkel


----------



## dr.juggles (15. März 2013)

kalle grabowski


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (15. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> in berlin wirds aber gar nie wirklich dunkel



Haha - und warum sind dann im Elvirasteig ständig irgendwelche Strassenlaternen defekt? Dunkel ist die Welt - der Mond scheint helle.... 


Meine Verwandtschaft in Berlin (ebendort) ist angenervt von den zögerlichen Reparaturen und nicht zeitnahen Ausbesserungen der Strassen. 
Du siehst - auch in Berlin wirds dunkel 

Die Schweissnähte können niemals gleich aussehen, das ist HANDWERK im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes und Unregelmässigkeiten in der Optik bezeugen die händische Anfertigung. Das ist ein Echtheitszeichen!


----------



## stuk (15. März 2013)

@antique: es geht nicht darum das die Schweissnähte immer gleich aussehen, aber sonst waren sie gleichmäßiger mit gleicher Qualität am ganzen Rahmen, ohne Lücken und nicht ganz so wulstig. Grade das Wulstige mit den filigranen Fräßteilen wirkt nun irgendwie angepappt und zugeschmiert. Das kenne ich so von N bisher nicht....

Aber wie gesagt: Hoffentlich liegt es nur an den Bildern.


----------



## sluette (15. März 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> ION 16
> 
> M
> 
> 14,42kg (inkl Pedalen)



Geile Karre Vinc! 

Ich bin gespannt welche Wirkung das ION in L und XL haben wird. Bitte unbedingt Bilder posten.


----------



## trailterror (15. März 2013)

@antique

Ich bin stuks meinung. Man sollte auch im-N- unterforum nix "schönreden"
Es gehört thematisiert.

Auf den bildern (kann täuschen) kommts echt nicht mehr "perfekt" rüber...

War der schweisser krank, hatte er einen schlechten tag, wurde zu sehr unter stress oder zeitdruck gearbeitet?

Ich gespannt wie die nächste 16er auf den bildern rüberkommen.
 @Besitzer

Berichtet doch mal...oder macht detailbilder

Akk hat ja bereits gemeint, dass bei ihm das gewohnte schweissporno vorhanden ist!


----------



## antique (15. März 2013)

Ich hab selbst viel mit Oldtimern zu tun und wenn ich da die Qualität der Restaurierung an den Schweissraupen festlegen würde - wäre heute noch kein einziger Wagen wieder einsatzfähig!  Natürlich muss die Sache insgesamt solide und fachlich korrekt ausgeführt sein! 

Ich gehe bei Nicolai davon aus das die Schweisser wissen wie sie mit dem Material umzugehen haben. Ob jetzt die Schweissnaht plastischer oder mal etwas gewölbter ist - interessiert nur am Rande weil die Hauptfunktion (Haltbarkeit über viele Jahre) davon nicht beeinträchtigt ist. 

Und wer selbst schon mal geschweisst hat wird feststellen das sich  jedes Material (auch vom selben Hersteller) ein wenig anders schweissen lässt. Dann spielt die Umgebungstemperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit und die persönliche Verfassung des Schweisser auch noch eine Rolle - wäre ja schlimm wenn nur noch wie vom Roboter gemacht Schweissnähte entstehen würden. Ich werte das als Handschrift und Echtheitszeichen für handwerkliche Fertigung. 
Ähnlich wie Holzmaserung, die lässt sich auch nicht in passgenauer Gleichheit reproduzieren. 

BTW - ich gehöre zu den SEHR kritischen Kunden und retourniere schon mal einen nicht korrekt geschneiderten Anzug oder lasse ein Produkt komplett neu anfertigen weil mir das Ergebnis nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2013)

Er ist da 

, uhh das ging aber schnell, der Fahrer wars:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GleHfIl_UHk"]MADtv - delivery boy I - YouTube[/nomedia]

Auspacken dann gibts Bilder!, bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (15. März 2013)

Schnelllllllll!!! Ich bleib dran!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. März 2013)

Isch wees ja ned, all diese Lobhudelei....
Ich persönlich find das Giftgrün ja schon auffällig und interessant, aber gepulvert sieht es irgendwie aus wie aus dem Kaugummiautomat...passt ned zu meiner Vorstellung von Nicolai...


----------



## trailterror (15. März 2013)

Mach hinne, wo bleiben die bilder )


----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2013)

Aus eigener Ansicht der Schweißnähte kann ich keine Qualitätsmängel oder für Nicolai ungewöhnlichen Fusch erkennen, ich denke es wirkt nur wegen den RAW's teileweise etwas hingeklatscht, liegt aber an den Schweissausblühungen und  der Rohform.
Da sind teilweise matte und glatte stellen, die dann in schlechtem Licht und Kamera etwas merkwürdig erscheinen.

Freu mich so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 








Das foto ist verzehrt, liegt am Objektiv




































Und die UWS


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2013)

G.


----------



## trailterror (15. März 2013)

M oder L?


----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2013)

kann man immer am Steuerohrgusset erkennen! 
keine Löcher "S"
kleine Löcher "M"
große Löcher "L"

Also "M"


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (15. März 2013)

Also ohne Schweissfachmann / -ingenieur zu sein bei Kephren sehen die Nähte doch top aus.

Erinnern ein wenig an die vom Votec TOX *duck und das N-Forum mit wachsamen Augen beobacht*


----------



## schnubbi81 (15. März 2013)

Me like!!


----------



## tommi101 (15. März 2013)

Sehr geil...Gratulation!
Auch cool die Personifizierung auf der Druckstrebe,  kostet wieviel Aufpreis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2013)

Übrigens, genau 3,40kg inkl. Reset Flatstack A4 und Steckachse.



tommi101 schrieb:


> Sehr geil...Gratulation!
> Auch cool die Personifizierung auf der Druckstrebe,  kostet wieviel Aufpreis?



100

Die UWS wiegt 52g.


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2013)

Kuhl kephren freu mich sehr für dich  Jetzt aber schnell aufbauen, bitte 

Zu den Schweissnähten: Für mich ist das die gewohnte N Qualität. Vielleicht mag es ja an dem "neuen" N Design liegen, fein/filigran, das jetzt mit dem alten martialischen zusammen trifft und das Auge noch eine
gewisse Eingewöhnungsphase braucht.


----------



## Fledermausland (15. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nizzeee!
> 
> aber was is das für eine Schweissnaht am Übergang vom Yoke zur Kettenstrebe



Da hat er recht, bei gurus rahmen sieht die an der kettenstrebe, wie oben beschrieben, etwas verunglückt aus...

Bei kephren23 s Rahmen sieht es wie gewohnt perfekt aus  
Pfennigfuchserei, aber bei so teuren Rahmen...Beim Am ist mir das bei noch keinem Rahmen aufgefallen. Aber egal.
Echt schöne Rahmen
Die farbkombi vom vinc motzt!echt geil.


----------



## stuk (15. März 2013)

wenn es so wie bei kephren aussieht wäre ich auch (wieder) zufrieden 
Bis ich mir was neues zulege dauert es eh noch was und bis dahin habe ich ein Auge auf die Verarbeitung notfalls wird es was ohne Schweissnähte

Euch allen viel Spaß mit den ions


----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Kuhl kephren freu mich sehr für dich  Jetzt aber schnell aufbauen, bitte
> 
> Zu den Schweissnähten: Für mich ist das die gewohnte N Qualität. Vielleicht mag es ja an dem "neuen" N Design liegen, fein/filigran, das jetzt mit dem alten martialischen zusammen trifft und das Auge noch eine
> gewisse Eingewöhnungsphase braucht.



Danke, aber aufbauen is noch nicht, das wird noch ne ganze Zeit dauern .
Fehlt noch einiges, leider. Meine Jobsituation war im Januar-Februar leider nicht zufriedenstellend.
Jetzt muss ich erstmal richtig Ackern.

Gewohnte N-Qualität.



Fledermausland schrieb:


> Da hat er recht, bei gurus rahmen sieht die an der kettenstrebe, wie oben beschrieben, etwas verunglückt aus...


ich denke das es durch die Ausblühungen und Lichteinfall täuscht. 

Nur eins ist negativ, die UWS, Ausfallende und Steckachse passen gar nicht in mein Farbkonzept , da muss ich wohl mal ran.


----------



## michi3 (15. März 2013)

sehr geil das ion 16


----------



## AM_Heizer (15. März 2013)

Mir gefällts sehr gut ! Bin gespannt auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte ...

MfG Alex


----------



## beetle (15. März 2013)

@kephren23: Danke fürs Schellen fotografieren. Die anderen Fotos sind auch sehr schön.


----------



## raschaa (15. März 2013)

was die schweissnähte betrifft, denke ich muss man den schweißern auch ein wenig zeit lassen sich "ein-zu-grooven". wenn man irgendwann 100 gleiche rahmen geschweisst hat, dann läuft das schon wesentlich besser und wird auch optisch besser. ich finde man hätte bspw. in dem detailbild von dem aufnahmebock der wippe, die nähte konsequent zu ende ziehen können, das wirkt so'n bisschen wie mittendrin aufgehört...

nicht falsch verstehen, das ist meckern auf hohem niveau und würde mich, wenn es mein rahmen wäre, nicht wirklich stören... ich denke 16er rahmen um die zeit nächstes jahr werden "vollendeter" sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (15. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Nur eins ist negativ, die UWS, Ausfallende und Steckachse passen gar nicht in mein Farbkonzept , da muss ich wohl mal ran.



Komisch, Vinc' Ausfallenden sind raw. Aber evtl kennt der da jemanden...


----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Komisch, Vinc' Ausfallenden sind raw. Aber evtl kennt der da jemanden...



Komischerweise, war er auch der mit der kürzesten Wartezeit .
Kommt mir stark nach Verschwörung vor, der muss da irgendwo nen Insider sitzen haben.


----------



## barbarissima (15. März 2013)

@kephren23


----------



## raschaa (15. März 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Komisch, Vinc' Ausfallenden sind raw. Aber evtl kennt der da jemanden...



rohrreiniger macht die wieder RAW^^


----------



## antique (15. März 2013)

Die goldigen Akzente (Extra Love) sind SEHR schön und gefallen mir ausserordentlich gut 

Jetzt den Rahmen noch dunkelblau oder mausgrau elxoieren, dann kann der Aufbau beginnen


----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> rohrreiniger macht die wieder RAW^^



Weiß ich doch 
die Tage wird mal nen Drano-Fond angesetzt.


Also was ich nochmal sagen möchte, der Geruch wenn man den Karton öffnet ist Klasse. Nicht irgendnen Plastik oder Chemie Geruch, einfach Alu.
Vor nichtmal 24h hing er noch in den heiligen Hallen von Lübbrechtsen.

Ich bin verliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (15. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Also was ich nochmal sagen möchte, der Geruch wenn man den Karton öffnet ist Klasse..... einfach Alu...



sehr geil


----------



## trailterror (15. März 2013)

Für was steht UWS?


----------



## psc1 (15. März 2013)

Umwerferschelle, die wird benötigt um den High direct Mount Umwerfer zu montieren. Ein normaler Umwerfer mit Schelle funzt nicht.


----------



## trailterror (15. März 2013)

Genau


----------



## Nippes80 (15. März 2013)

Schweissporno wie immer, meiner Meinung nach!!!! Aber über das Steuerrohr Gusset kann man streiten, ich könnte mich dran gewöhnen und wenn man das Baik kompromisslos prügeln kann dadurch um so besser! Gewicht ist auch Top, das hydro IBC Mopped wiegt nicht weniger!!! Also alles richtig gemacht! Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!!!



kephren23 schrieb:


> Aus eigener Ansicht der Schweißnähte kann ich keine Qualitätsmängel oder für Nicolai ungewöhnlichen Fusch erkennen, ich denke es wirkt nur wegen den RAW's teileweise etwas hingeklatscht, liegt aber an den Schweissausblühungen und  der Rohform.
> Da sind teilweise matte und glatte stellen, die dann in schlechtem Licht und Kamera etwas merkwürdig erscheinen.
> 
> Freu mich so
> ...


----------



## raschaa (15. März 2013)

Finally in Large...








3464g mit Reset Flatstack A4 und Hollowlite (ca.180g zusammen)

Netto 3284g


----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2013)

#5  und auch dieses mal geil
jetzt fehlt noch blaue, bronze und violette extralove.


----------



## pfalz (15. März 2013)

huuuuuuuuuuu.....


----------



## gruftidrop (15. März 2013)

Ich habe heute mittag die Räder von den Puffjungs
angeschaut und probegesessen:
Stimmige Aufbauten und Rahmenqualität vom Feinsten!

Nur schade, dass ich morgen bei der Jungfernfahrt
nicht dabei sein kann 

Gruss an Alle
Gruftidrop


----------



## trailterror (15. März 2013)

Geil, dann gibts morgen ja eventuell erste fahreindrücke 


Tip top raschaaa,

Fehlt nur noch eins in xl...:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (15. März 2013)

alle rahmen bisher nur fett!!!!


----------



## de´ AK77 (15. März 2013)

so am heutigen sonnigen Tage wurde das Werk vollbracht und die letzten kleinen Feinjustagen durchgeführt:





isch hab misch neu verliebt

ES fühlt sich sehr geil und harmonisch an, beim Gewicht bin ich nun so wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist bei 14,7kg gelandet, dafür habe ich allen für mich erdenklichen Komfort und eine lusitge Spassmaschine.

In diesem Sinne, Loids baut eure Rahmen auf und habt Spass daran!!!

freu mich schon auf die ganzen anderen Aufbauten!!!


----------



## Simbl (15. März 2013)

Wie immer pünklich zum Maimarkt fertig


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (15. März 2013)

Sehen echt gut aus die Teile, aber irgendwie bin ich froh mein Helius nicht in RAW bestellt zu haben, hab mich daran irgendwie satt gesehen.


----------



## dr.juggles (15. März 2013)

schöne ion 16´s 

kläuser seins


----------



## trailterror (15. März 2013)

Gei AKK

Könntet ihr bitte angeben in welcher position (low/high) das bike aufm foto hat?
Wäre klasse


----------



## de´ AK77 (15. März 2013)

meins is in Low + - 1° AngleSet 
 @Simbl, jawohl ja Du hst es erkannt


----------



## trailterror (15. März 2013)

Bist du dann (mit 160er gabel?) bei 64' LW?

Wie gesagt alles geile bikes umwerferschelle gefällt mir optisch aber gar nicht...


----------



## brillenboogie (15. März 2013)

sehr geile teile! ich muss das sparschwein füttern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (15. März 2013)

Servus zusammen, 
Ich verfolge das ganze nun schon länger, und ich muß sagen, Hut ab was ihr da so schreibt, bestellt, zusammenbaut und sonst noch macht!
Ist für mich echt eine Hilfe, denn ich habe die letzte zeit echt gezögert ob ich mir ein AM oder ein Ion 16 bestellen soll.
Entscheidung ist gefallen, es wird ein Ion 16.

Bin gespannt auf weitere Fotos und die ersten Fahrtberichte, also haut rein und bringt die ersten Meter hinter euch!


----------



## lakekeman (15. März 2013)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


>



Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut 



de´ AK77 schrieb:


> meins is in Low + - 1° AngleSet



Ist das nicht extrem flach, tief und lang? Fährt bestimmt wie auf Schienen aber im technischen Gelände stelle ich es mir relativ träge und unhandlich vor. 
Kannst ja mal berichten wenn du erFAHRungen hast


----------



## trailterror (15. März 2013)

Jaja das ion ist schon ein nettes teil:

Aber wie ichs dreh taugt mir persönlich das AM von folgenden werten aber einfach besser:

Stack, schrittfreiheit, sitzrohrlänge, radstand.....

Vll irgendwann mal ein custom ion


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (15. März 2013)

grummel, ich zweifel schon an der AC Entscheidung


----------



## trailterror (15. März 2013)

Haste ein ac geordert?


----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> grummel, ich zweifel schon an der AC Entscheidung



wirste nich bereuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (15. März 2013)

Noch nicht. Ist für Mai geplant, bissel sparen un dTeile aussuchen muss ich noch. allerdings die Bilder hier ...


----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2013)

da kommen auch noch nen paar ac's


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (15. März 2013)

Nein, AC ist die Entscheidung mit dem besseren Bauchgefühl  (ich werd mich jetzt selbsthypnotisieren)


----------



## c_w (15. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Jaja das ion ist schon ein nettes teil:
> 
> Aber wie ichs dreh taugt mir persönlich das AM von folgenden werten aber einfach besser:
> 
> ...


Werte sind Wurst, Probe fahren ist das einzig Wahre!


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2013)

Update: 13,70kg pure Aluminium Pornografie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








und die Schweißnähte sehen echt schoiße aus


----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2013)

hmmm die schweißnähte sehen wirklich irgendwie komisch bei dir aus, haste den selber gebruzelt? inna Mikrowelle?

schicke Bilder.


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2013)

Mensch kephren  in Wirklichkeit sind die Rahmen doch geklebt  und die Schweissnähte gibt es im Taiwankatalog zu kaufen, ebenfalls zum aufkleben, in verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen


----------



## beetle (15. März 2013)

Das Ding ist aus Carbon. Was man sieht sind Alu Rubbelbilder.

Achso... Tausenster Post. Bekomm ich jetzt mein ION16?


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mensch kephren  in Wirklichkeit sind die Rahmen doch geklebt  und die Schweissnähte gibt es im Taiwankatalog zu kaufen, ebenfalls zum aufkleben, in verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen



Rainer, musst du denn alles verraten


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. März 2013)

Wieso funktioniert eigentlich ein normaler Down-Swing Umwerfer nicht?
Müsste der weger der Schweißnähte am Sitzrohr zu weit oben befestigt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (16. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mensch kephren  in Wirklichkeit sind die Rahmen doch geklebt  und die Schweissnähte gibt es im Taiwankatalog zu kaufen, ebenfalls zum aufkleben, in verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen



deswegen is es so leicht! dachte es sollte mal nen trekker werden, hörte ich! 

 @beetle
wenn ich eins über hätte, definitiv sofort. geil 1000 haben wa und nur 5 Rahmen. 


also mal Ehrlich, jeder der was gegen Nicolai sagt, hat noch nie einen Nicolai-RAW Rahmen in den Händen gehalten.


----------



## trailterror (16. März 2013)

Mit welchem setting fährst du dein schätzle guru?? Auch low und -1?


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (16. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mensch kephren  in Wirklichkeit sind die Rahmen doch geklebt  und die Schweissnähte gibt es im Taiwankatalog zu kaufen, ebenfalls zum aufkleben, in verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen



Guru, ich würd ja anstatt Deiner das Risiko eingehen, den verkorksten Rahmen zu benutzen  Nicht das du noch verunglückst, ich bin da eher entbehrlich.


----------



## emt930st (16. März 2013)

Glückwunsch Guru und Kephren!

Bin gespannt auf Fahreindrücke.


----------



## raschaa (16. März 2013)

also ich kann mich über meine schweissnähte nicht beklagen^^


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (16. März 2013)

Du hast ja auch die Extra Extra Love Klebe Nähte geordert ^^

Man, sehen die Räder alle super aus.


----------



## raschaa (16. März 2013)

scheiiiiii55e.... ertappt


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mit welchem setting fährst du dein schätzle guru?? Auch low und -1?



Jop.... low und - 1°


----------



## kephren23 (16. März 2013)

emt930st schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Guru und Kephren!
> 
> Bin gespannt auf Fahreindrücke.



Meins ist doch noch gar nicht fertig 


 @raschaa :kotz: ekelhaft 
Schön sexy is es!

Ich bin grad beim Aussblühungen schrubbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. März 2013)

64 Grad...echter Wahnsinn....ich war ja heilfroh beim AM nur ein -0.5er AngleSet reingemacht zu haben um auf 66 Grad zu kommen. Denn bereits das hab ich enorm an der Wendigkeit gemerkt gegenüber dem Vorgänger mit 67 Grad....

Ohne es gefahren zu sein würde ich mir vorstellen, dass das nur beim bergab heizen Spaß macht und das Rad ist doch für mehr gedacht?!


----------



## kephren23 (16. März 2013)

heut abend wissen wir mehr, dann sind die beiden zurück!


----------



## trailterror (16. März 2013)

64 is schon heftig..

Das tiefe tretlager ist aber oberkrass


----------



## raschaa (16. März 2013)

Ok, nicht 100% fertig und nicht besonders toll abgelichtet, aber hier isses







 

 



aso, wie hier ohne umwerfer 12,90kg


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2013)

Das Gewicht ist ja der Hammer. Ist das komplette Bike bewogen?


----------



## raschaa (16. März 2013)

nee, nur die hälfte 

denke wenn alles montiert ist wirds so 13,2 haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (16. März 2013)

Was wiegt denn der LRS? Ist der Tubeless? Was ist das für ne Gabel? Lyrik Solo Air?

Gefällt übrigens.....


----------



## raschaa (16. März 2013)

ja
ja
ja
danke


----------



## pfalz (16. März 2013)

Top!


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2013)

geile Kiste AmO


----------



## lakekeman (16. März 2013)

Sehr schön. Aber lieber ne schwarze Stütze


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (16. März 2013)

Was sindn das fuer Felgen? Gewicht des Laufradsatzes ist echt nicht schlecht


----------



## raschaa (16. März 2013)

steht beim bild^^
 @lakekeman: silberne Masterpiece war halt ein schnäppchen...


----------



## kephren23 (16. März 2013)

lieber nen raw vorbau! und ne farbige Sattelklemme.


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> heut abend wissen wir mehr, dann sind die beiden zurück!



Der Claus war leider nicht dabei, er hatte anderes zu tun.

Aber hier ein kleiner Trailer....

wenn ich weiter machen soll...bitte sagen!


----------



## psychoo2 (16. März 2013)

Jaaaaa....unbedingt weiter machen

Wie war der erste Ritt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2013)

weiter!!! schon wieder gestürzt?

wie anderes zu tun? war ihm wohl zu kalt!!!


----------



## Spletti (17. März 2013)

weiter machen^^


----------



## trailterror (17. März 2013)

Ouh ja....freu mich aufs ein erstes fazit


----------



## michi3 (17. März 2013)

ich will fahrberichte


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

Und welches hat nun gewonnen? Scheinbar konnte das hintere Rad nicht folgen und mußte ein zu großes Risiko eingehen

G.


----------



## trailterror (17. März 2013)

:d


----------



## Kontragonist (17. März 2013)

Rainer: Toller Teaser, wann kommt der Film 

Alle: Ich schlag mich seit einem halben Jahr mit meiner Teileliste rum, bin jetzt fast fertig (Rahmen ist bestellt), aber immer noch nicht ganz sicher mit allem. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere hier noch nen guten Tipp um etwas Gewicht und Kosten zu drücken  aber ich glaube, ich bin da schon in einem guten Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis 

Besonders für Vorschläge zu Kurbel, Kettenführung und Lenker/Vorbau wär ich dankbar 

Rahmen: *Ion 16*
Dämpfer: *Vivid Air R2C*
Gabel: *Lyrik Solo Air RC2 DH, 160 mm, Tapered*
Steuersatz: *AngelSet*
Vorbau: *Atlas 50 mm*
Lenker: *Atlas*
Griffe: *NC-17 Take Controll II S-Pro*
Pedale: *NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro*
Bremsen: *Shimano XT 203/180 mm*
Sattel: *SQ-Lab 611 Active*
Sattelstütze: *Syntace P6*
Sattelklemme: *Tune Würger*
Reifen: *Maxxis Advantage 2.4, Tubeless*
Kurbelgarnitur: *e.thirteen TRSr Enduro, 22-36 Z, BSA Innenlager*
Kettenführung: *2-fach/TakkoISCG 05*
Kassette: *PG-1030 11-36*
Schaltwerk: *X.9 Type 2*
Umwerfer: *2-fach DM*
Schalthebel: *X.9 2-/10-fach*
Kette: *PC-1031*
Naben: *Hope Pro II Evo 110x20/142x12*
Felgen: *ZTR Flow EX 26", 32 Loch*
Speichen: *DT Revolution*
Nippel: *DT Standard Alu*


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. März 2013)

@Kontragonist

Sieht doch ganz rund aus, außer dass ich eine variable Sattelstütze dran machen würde und überlegen auf einen CCDB umzusteigen. Ich glaube dass der für ein Bike dass nicht nur abfahrtsorientiert ist doch mehr Möglichkeiten bietet.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. März 2013)

der vivid air ist ebenbürtig und lässt sich einfacher einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> der vivid air ist ebenbürtig und lässt sich einfacher einstellen




Der Vivid ist vom hörensagen her vor allem ein Abfahrtsdämpfer und da ganz sicher ebenbürtig aber für "den Rest" ist der CCDB sicher vielseitiger. Den CCDB muss man auch nur ein mal einstellen und dann nie wieder. Das hab sogar ich geschafft...


----------



## Kontragonist (17. März 2013)

Jetzt bin ich mit dem Dämpfer auch wieder nicht sicher  hatte mich gerade mit dem Vivid anfreunden (lassen)   Man sagte mir, der wär bergauf wippfrei. Und vor allem wär bei RS der Service, falls erforderlich sehr schnell und unkompliziert. Das ist wohl bei CC nicht ganz so geil


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. März 2013)

Hey,

dann nimm ihn und werde sicher glücklich...

Hier, falls Du es noch nicht kennst, macht die Entscheidung wieder leichter...

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/daempfer-test-0212.pdf


----------



## Kontragonist (17. März 2013)

Sehr cool, danke. Die Lektüre werd ich heut Abend mal studieren


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2013)

was sich ja mit der neuen inner- und outercan wieder ändern soll


----------



## raschaa (17. März 2013)

Ja der Test hat das ans tageslicht gebracht was einige schon "erfahren" hatten. das sollte bei den aktuellen ccdba kein problem mehr sein + es gibt ja noch die XV can (high volume) für "zu" progressive kinematiken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (17. März 2013)

Moin,

Ich sehe gerade beim ION 16 kein Problem mit dem CCDB Air. Der Dämpfer sollte laut Linkage Ratio auch ohne High Volume perfekt zum Hinterbau passen. Die Ratio ist komplett anders als die des Helius AM, welcher in der Tat progressiv ist.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WFptUVoxSV9oTHc&single=true&gid=0&output=html

Gruss


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. März 2013)

Ein paar Anmerkungen zum Thema CCDB


Qoute from Moritz at Nicolai

"Our high volume DB air is not standard, but i don´t know if or when it will be available in the aftermarket.
The standard DB air is way too progressive for the Ion 16, so it will just work poorly."

_____
Looking at the Ion16 leverage ratio it seems it has a falling rate (progressive) all the way through its travel. From what little i understand, this means that the standard DB air will suffer with compression damping issue and riders may not be able to use full travel, therefore a larger air volume remedies this.
_____

Here is a response from Nicolai regarding DB Air

"We tested both versions of the DB Air, the standard one and the XV with our team riders, workmates and Gino Schliffske from Flatout Suspension.
The standard DB air was just too progressive from the mid stroke and therefore it didn´t feel as vivid as the XV. 
With the XV you have a really good range to adjust the progression with the air can spacers, the suspension feels supple but without diving in the sag"

_________

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/08/cane-creek-double-barrel-air-tuningmoeglichkeiten-erweitert/


----------



## raschaa (17. März 2013)

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass der standard ccdba sicherllich gut funktioniert. Mein vector air hat auch nicht die riesige luftkammer und hat genau die richtige progression. es soll ja schließlich keine dh sänfte sein...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. März 2013)

Es sind ja demnächst einige ION 16 im Umlauf. Erste Erfahrungsberichte werden sicher innerhalb der nächsten 4 Wochen vorliegen.


----------



## schnubbi81 (17. März 2013)

Es liegt auch nicht nur am Kammervolumen, sondern an den Öffnungen von inner zur outer can. 
Welche so klein waren, dass bei schnellen Schlägen die Luft nicht schnell genug in die andere Kammer wechseln konnte. 
Der Prüfstand der Freeride komprimiert langsam und konnte diese Federverhalten nicht aufdecken. 
Daher die Uneinigkeiten zwischen Fahr und Labortest.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. März 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass der standard ccdba sicherllich gut funktioniert. Mein vector air hat auch nicht die riesige luftkammer und hat genau die richtige progression. es soll ja schließlich keine dh sänfte sein...


Den DBair kann man halt leider nicht mit normalen Luftdämpfern vergleichen. Während RS, Fox, X-Fusion etc. sich vom inneren Aufbau mit Shims und den Kolbendurchmessern weitestgehend ähneln, ist der CCDB vom Prinzip her völlig anders aufgebaut. Und im Vergleich hat der standard DBair eigentlich eine recht große Luftkammer. Allerdings reicht das Luftvolumen zusammen mit den inneren Bohrungen dann noch nicht aus, damit der Dämpfer an sich nicht schon (lufttypisch) stark progressiv ist. Um das zu Verbessern gibt es jetzt noch den XV.
Um den Vector mit dem DBair zu vergleichen müsste man die jeweiligen Kennlinien der Dämpfer an sich miteinander vergleichen, nicht die Luftkammergröße.


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Rainer: Toller Teaser, wann kommt der Film



Danke!

Jetzt 


Danke an *The New Black *das ich ihre Musik verschandeln darf 




michi3 schrieb:


> ich will fahrberichte



mach ich morgen. Kein Fahrbericht.... aber ein erster Eindruck


----------



## kephren23 (18. März 2013)

Top!!!!

Das Ende ist ziemlich cool! sieht aus als hätte es Spaß gemacht. 
Freu mich auf den Eindruck Morgen!


----------



## trailterror (18. März 2013)

Falls du noch vage erinnerungen an die fahreigenschaften des helius AM hast könntest du vll ein satz über diesen direkten vergleich schreiben...

Obwohl, hattest du nicht noch das alte AM? Deshalb vll doch nicht mehr so aussagekräftig....?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2013)

Das Ende ist geil Hast die Kamera recht weit oben anbringen müssen...kann mir gerade net vorstellen das bei mir da der Reifen net dagegenknallen würde.
Muß ich auf jedenfall auch mal probieren, sieht so wackelfrei aus

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (18. März 2013)

nächster Beitrag


----------



## kephren23 (18. März 2013)

So nun och mal ein kleines farbliches Abdate. 

Sorry fürn doppelpost.

Aufkleber ist nicht final.


























Mal ne Frage zu CCDB-Air:
 gehe ich recht in der Annahme das man ihn nicht komplett zerlegen kann und wieder voll funktionsfähig zusammenbauen kann ohne ein Spezialwerkzeug/Schnick Schnack?


----------



## pfalz (18. März 2013)

uuuuuuuuh....bin echt gespannt auf den Aufbau!


----------



## kephren23 (18. März 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> uuuuuuuuh....bin echt gespannt auf den Aufbau!



ich auf deinen auch, hab im letzten Jahr echt gefallen an türkis gefunden.


----------



## Eksduro (18. März 2013)

killer dein rahmen kephren....

gefällt mir von den bisher gesehenen am besten in der kombi...

bin auch auf den aufbau gespannt


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2013)

sauber kephren 

Und jetzt mein erster Eindruck vom 16er.

Das erste Aufsitzen: man ist die Karre lang und tief vorne  
(2 Spacer, 5mm, unten 1 oben,  jetzt sind alle 3 unten, passt)

Die erste Ausritt: Das Dinges liegt satt auf der Piste und ist schön wendig! 

Zum Hinterbau: Nicolai hatte vergessen mir die Dämpferbuchsen dazu zu legen, also hab ich welche genommen 
die ich da hatte und mit der Drehbank passend gemacht. Heute kamen da die N Buchsen, 
diese Drehen sich deutlich leichter und spendieren dem Hinterbau gefühlte 20-30% mehr Sensibilität.  Fazit Top (auch mit Kinderdämpfer ).

Mein Fazit: Nicolai hat mal wieder ein Baik gezaubert das sich super vielseitig aufbauen lässt. Mini DHler oder Enduro Tourer.

Zum HD Umwerfer: Top Funktion 

Zum Hochfahren kann ich leider nichts sagen, wir sind geshuttelt 
Sollte aber kein Thema sein... geht ja auch mit dem 18er super


----------



## kephren23 (18. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> sauber kephren



Danke! 





guru39 schrieb:


> Und jetzt mein erster Eindruck vom 16er.
> 
> Das erste Aufsitzen: man ist die Karre lang und tief vorne
> (2 Spacer, 5mm, unten 1 oben,  jetzt sind alle 3 unten, passt)
> ...


Hört sich gut an, war auch nen cooles Vid, ne gute Rundfahrt für den ersten Ausritt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. März 2013)

@Guru

Das war jetzt der Erfahrungbericht???

"Liegt satt auf der Piste und ist wendig"



Da kommt aber noch mal was, oder? Interessant war ja z.B. auch der Vergleich zum ION 18 (siehe Dein Video) oder auch zum AM...!!?!?


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> mach ich morgen. Kein Fahrbericht.... aber ein erster *Eindruck *



Hab ich irgendwas von Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben... erster Eindruck Pinky... erster Eindruck.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


Wie soll ich nach einmal fahren einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben 


Vergleich zum AM kann ich auch nicht machen, ist ewig her und war ein 2010er Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (18. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das erste Aufsitzen: man ist die Karre lang und tief vorne
> (2 Spacer, 5mm, unten 1 oben,  jetzt sind alle 3 unten, passt)



Ob ich da wohl tatsächlich nen 30-mm-BMX-Riser nehm


----------



## trailterror (18. März 2013)

Hab ich befürchtet mit dem nicht AM vergleich, schade aber verständlich

Für mich ists rad wohl auch ne nummer zu tief.. Bin mal gespannt ob überhaupt irgendjemand ohne spacer fahrn wird...


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2013)

is nur der erste Eindruck. Gewöhnt man sich schneller als man pupsen kann dran


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. März 2013)

@_Guru_

Ok, manche machen eben nicht viele Worte. Vermutlich wäre mein erster Eindruck länger als Dein Erfahrungsbericht nachher...

Thema Spacer:
Bin heute nach einer kleinen Tour mit dem AM mal wieder seeehr glücklich mit 2cm Spacer + 5cm Riser Lenker...
In steilen, langsameren Bergabpassagen wärs mir sonst zu sehr Überschlagsgefühl und der Nacken dankt es bei längeren flachen Stücken...
Komme trotzdem überall hoch ohne dass das VR zu schnell steigt...


----------



## NoStyle (18. März 2013)

Wobei lang und tief ja eigentlich suuuper ist, rein technisch gesehen ... 

Mal im Ernst: Das ION-16 Steuerrohr bei M (12 cm) oder L (13 cm) ist jetzt nicht sonderlich kurz. Ich habe bei meinem Bike ein 11,5 er STR, ZS-Angleset, keine Spacer unterm Vorbau, 38 mm Lenker-Rise und überlege schon 20 mm Rise beim Lenker zu wechseln ... da gewöhnt man sich wirklich schnell dran. Das ganze wird vielleicht auch durch den längeren Reach verstärkt, aber so ist das mit den neumodischen Geometrien ...


----------



## trailterror (18. März 2013)

Das SR ist nicht sonderlich kurz, das stimmt. Find den stack aber schon heftig!
Zudem dass einem eben mit dem ZS zeugs die möglichkeit der beidseitig aussenliegenden steuersatzschalen genommen wird! Mir persönlich passt das gar nicht, aber ich wiederhol mich diesbezüglich....

Wie gesagt, ich bin gespannt wieviele ( wenige) ohne spacer und mit wenig lenker rise unterwegs sein werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. März 2013)

Reine Geschmacksache...wie alles im Leben...

Wird nur mal Zeit dass dieses braune Zeug vom Boden verschwindet und es Sommer wird.....


----------



## kephren23 (18. März 2013)

bei uns is noch was von dem weiß erscheinenden auf dem Boden


----------



## psc1 (19. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat denn schon einer von Euch was Neues zu berichten?

Evtl. ne Info zu den eloxierten Rahmen?

Danke und Gruss Peter


----------



## andi.f.1809 (19. März 2013)

Mal so ne Frage, ist ein Ion 16 in 650b in Planung;-)
bzw. gibts neue Infos wann es mit der Pinion erhältlich ist.


----------



## psychoo2 (19. März 2013)

Soooo....Bestellung aufgegeben!!

Lieferung leider erst in in KW26 :-(

Will mir das Ion als Tourentaugliches Bergab Rad aufbauen.
Welche Kompnenten würdet ihr mir hier empfehlen !!

Fix ist schon mal XT Kurbel und Fox 36 RC2 mit 160mm Federweg !


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2013)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage, ist ein Ion 16 in 650b in Planung;-)
> bzw. gibts neue Infos wann es mit der Pinion erhältlich ist.



ein Ion17 für die Dorado 29" und ich würd drüber nachdenken...


----------



## Kontragonist (19. März 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Will mir das Ion als Tourentaugliches Bergab Rad aufbauen.
> Welche Kompnenten würdet ihr mir hier empfehlen !!



Bisschen vage, die Fragestellung  Am besten Teile mit gutem Gewichts-/Haltbarkeitsverhältnis  Meine Auswahl in Post #1034  bin immer noch für Vorschläge offen!

PS: XX1 ist in meinen Überlegungen auch wieder im Rennen


----------



## Nicolai_16 (20. März 2013)

mein aufbau geht auch dort hin XX1/ Fox 34/ CCDB Air/ Flow/ Saint Bremsen ....

es soll ein leichter FR werden, womit alles berg hoch gehen soll aber ich bergab keine kompromisse eingehen muss.

PS: XX1 und alle anderen teile liegen schon bereit nur der rahmen dauert noch etwas...grrrrrr


----------



## Loisl13 (20. März 2013)

@psycoo2:
Genau das habe ich auch vor, allerdings muss mein Bass noch dieses Jahr herhalten. Werde mir das Ion leider erst im Herbst bestellen können.
Bin aber mal gespannt was ihr so für Aufbauten habt, da tappe ich noch etwas im Dunkeln!

..und jetzt endlich weg mit dem scheiß Schnee und Matsch! Des kann doch wohl net sein!


----------



## lakekeman (20. März 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> es soll ein *leichter FR* werden....
> bergab *keine kompromisse*
> 
> ...Fox 34....



Da passt was nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (20. März 2013)

die Saint passt auch nicht wirklich zu "leicht", wenn man nicht in der 0,1t klasse fährt tuts auch die xt(r)...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. März 2013)

Passen Fox 34 mit Saint Bremsen und leichtem FR zusammen?


----------



## Fledermausland (20. März 2013)

äh, ...nein!


----------



## nicolai.fan (20. März 2013)

nochmal eins


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. März 2013)

@nicolai.fan

Sehr schöne Farbkombi. Mein Favorit bislang...


----------



## trailterror (20. März 2013)

Das gleiche wie AKK, oder?


----------



## kephren23 (20. März 2013)

fast. AK hat schwarze Lagerdeckel.


----------



## Loisl13 (20. März 2013)

Yepp! Sehr schön! Meins wird auch so aussehen, allerdings mit blauen extra Love. Hat einer von euch so eines schon gesehen?


----------



## kephren23 (20. März 2013)

nee, bisher nicht, sind ja auch erst 7 Rahmen hier aufgetaucht, und da is noch keine blaue ExtraLove bei gewesen.
Meiner sieht auch so aus nur mit goldener ExtraLove .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (20. März 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Yepp! Sehr schön! Meins wird auch so aussehen, allerdings mit blauen extra Love. Hat einer von euch so eines schon gesehen?



Also so

http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...tbnh=135&tbnw=224&start=0&ndsp=54&tx=76&ty=92

aber in raw.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (20. März 2013)

> Passen Fox 34 mit Saint Bremsen und leichtem FR zusammen?


bin die letzten jahre eine lyrik mit 160mm (170) im ION 18 gefahren daher sollte fuer mich eine fox 34 vollkommen reichen,

die saint fahre ich, da ich sie an allen meinen bike verbaut habe und an der saint kommt keine xt ran, diese und auch die xtr habe ich auch gefahren, die xt (auch xtr) ist eine gute bremse, hat enorm power aber auf langen abfahrten, steht sie der saint nach, die dosierbarkeit von xt/xtr/saint sind m.M sehr nahe zusammen.

daher fuer mich saint mit fox 34 und xx1 = gutes gewicht, womit ich gut berghoch komme und auch runter keine kompromisse eingehen muss, ok fuer viele waere die fox 34 zu luetttt, aber fuer mich mit 70kg, langt sie alle male, aber ich berichte gerne 

aber es nervt schon ein wenig, wenn man auf den teilen sitzt und noch kein rahmen hat,,,,,grrrrr.

gruss


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. März 2013)

Bei 70kg passt die 34er doch Super!


----------



## schnubbi81 (20. März 2013)

Und ne xt auch ;-)


----------



## Nicolai_16 (20. März 2013)

ja aber EINMAL ne SAINT gefahren und du willst nicht mehr weg davon,,,,,,! nach jahre langen saint fahren habe ich gedacht, probierst du doch mal ne xtr und ne xt und musste eingestehen das ich die saint vermisssste .... und somit, saint, auch wenn mein gewicht mit allen 3 bremsen funktioniert... und ich finde den gewichtsunterschied bei der bremse xt zu saint echt gering...!

gruss


----------



## schnubbi81 (20. März 2013)

Mit der Saint machst du bremstechnisch nix verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (20. März 2013)

Was hat denn dein Gewicht damit zu tun, ob die Fox 34 reicht oder nicht? Reichen tut sie sowieso bestimmt, keine Frage. Schaust du jetzt nur auf die Steifigkeit? Finde ich eh völlig überbewertet.
Mir würde es da eher um Federungs- und Dämpfungs"qualität" gehen. Da würde ich dann eher den Kompromiss sehen


----------



## raschaa (20. März 2013)

Boah, mit der Umwerferschelle konnte ich mich optisch gar nicht anfreunden... da musste was weg!


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2013)

ich versteh sowieso nicht , warum man keine DM-Aufnahme angeschweisst hat...

oder ordinäres E-Type, das braucht nur ein Gewinde am Sitzrohr.


----------



## vinc (20. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich versteh sowieso nicht , warum man keine DM-Aufnahme angeschweisst hat...
> 
> oder ordinäres E-Type, das braucht nur ein Gewinde am Sitzrohr.




...weil sich sonst alle über diesen hässlichen Wurmfortsatz beschwert hätten... und so haben wir die Ästheten auf unserer Seite 

mittels cable stop clamp ist der Umwerfer sogar nachrüstbar.


----------



## WODAN (20. März 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> ...weil sich sonst alle über diesen hässlichen Wurmfortsatz beschwert hätten... und so haben wir die Ästheten auf unserer Seite
> 
> mittels cable stop clamp ist der Umwerfer sogar nachrüstbar.



Und wenn Jemand Hammerschmidt fahren will, hat er eine saubere Optik


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> ...weil sich sonst alle über diesen hässlichen Wurmfortsatz beschwert hätten... und so haben wir die Ästheten auf unserer Seite
> 
> .



...an des Rad gehört eh nur ein Kettenblatt

G.


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> ...weil sich sonst alle über diesen hässlichen Wurmfortsatz beschwert hätten... und so haben wir die Ästheten auf unserer Seite
> 
> mittels cable stop clamp ist der Umwerfer sogar nachrüstbar.



was sprach gegen einen Sockel, der ans Sitzrohr geschraubt wird?
eine kleines versteckbares Gewinde...

ach Vinc, passt die Schelle auch an ein Helius AC 29"
eher nicht, da fehlt ja ein Zuganschlag...


----------



## Martin1508 (21. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...an des Rad gehört eh nur ein Kettenblatt
> 
> G.


 

Right! Ach so, hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der XX1 und Touren um die 40 Kilometer und 1.000-1.500 Höhenmeter? Kann man das Dingen tourenmäßig fahren? Bin echt am überlegen.

Grüße


----------



## kephren23 (21. März 2013)

Ich finde die Lösung klasse mit der Schelle, so ist es für beide Seiten das beste 1fach wie 2 fach.
Okay, das die Schelle nicht das schönste ist, ist ein  anderes Thema.
  @raschaa
PN



Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> aber es nervt schon ein wenig, wenn man auf den teilen sitzt und noch kein rahmen hat,,,,,grrrrr.
> 
> gruss



Glaub mir, anders rum ist es nicht besser!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Right! Ach so, hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der XX1 und Touren um die 40 Kilometer und 1.000-1.500 Höhenmeter? Kann man das Dingen tourenmäßig fahren? Bin echt am überlegen.
> 
> Grüße



Naja, mit der XX1 und der Pizzascheibe hinten sollte eh alles gehen was mit zweifach auch geht. 
Aber solange man keine Monsterrampen hat oder Extremalpenanstiege, bzw. in den Alpen wohnt, liegts eh nur an einem selber wenn man mit 1 zu 1 net auskommt...sag ich mal so

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankfrorider (21. März 2013)

Ion 16 13 Kg
Der Dämpfer ist nur montiert weil der Richtige noch nicht da ist.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. März 2013)

Rein theoretisch ist die Bandbreite bei XX1 schon recht groß.
Kommt auch drauf an welches KB man fährt. Mit einem 28er hat man fast die gleiche Kombi (schwerster/leichtester Gang) wie bei einer 11-36er Kassette mit 24/34er KB. Im Mittelgebirge geht da schon einiges...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. März 2013)

frankfrorider schrieb:


> Ion 16 13 Kg



Glückwunsch, aber bei

- 1-fach
- Kinderdämpfer
- Keine Vario-Stütze
- Keine KeFü

auch nicht so das Problem, oder???


----------



## aka (21. März 2013)

.


----------



## Fledermausland (21. März 2013)

ehrlich gesagt sauschwer! bei dem Aufbau? Da bin ich ja mit meinem AM bei ähnlichem Aufbau fast 2 Kg leichter.
Aber trotzdem sehr schönes Rad...
Wie läuft der Dämpfer?


----------



## lakekeman (21. März 2013)

Gefällt mir gar nicht


----------



## trailterror (21. März 2013)

Erinnert mich  mit dem hohen OR und der niedrigen gabel irgendwie an cc räder....?


----------



## acid-driver (21. März 2013)

hHuch. Kriegt euch mal wieder ein  Khujand fährt doch auch mit x-kings. Wird wahrscheinlich einen sSinn haben.
Der Dämpfer kommt doch neu, steht ja da oben...

Den schwarzen Rahmen finde ich sehr geil.


----------



## nicolai.fan (21. März 2013)

ein schwarzes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (21. März 2013)

nice one!


----------



## trailterror (21. März 2013)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt sauschwer! bei dem Aufbau? Da bin ich ja mit meinem AM bei ähnlichem Aufbau fast 2 Kg leichter.
> Aber trotzdem sehr schönes Rad...
> Wie läuft der Dämpfer?



Das ion 16 wiegt 13kg 

Hab auch am anfang 16,13 gelesen


----------



## Ritzie (21. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> was sprach gegen einen Sockel, der ans Sitzrohr geschraubt wird?
> eine kleines versteckbares Gewinde...
> 
> ach Vinc, passt die Schelle auch an ein Helius AC 29"
> eher nicht, da fehlt ja ein Zuganschlag...



Für einen Umwerferturm wie beim Helius AFR ist am Ion 16 einfach kein Platz. Ein low direct mount Umwerfer passt nicht, da das Hauptlager beim Ion 16 recht hoch sitzt. Aus gleichem Grund würde auch kein E-Type Umwerfer passen. 
Am Helius AC 29er kann die Schelle nicht genutzt werden.



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Right! Ach so, hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der XX1 und Touren um die 40 Kilometer und 1.000-1.500 Höhenmeter? Kann man das Dingen tourenmäßig fahren? Bin echt am überlegen.
> 
> Grüße



An unserem Ion 16 hängt eine XX1 mit 34er Kettenblatt. Für das Gelände rund um die Firma passt der kleinste Gang gut. Mit einem 30er Kettenblatt sollten selbst steile Rampen und laaaaaaaange Aufstiege kein Problem darstellen. 
Wichtig! Die XX1 mit 156mm Q-Faktor passt nicht an der Schwinge vorbei, also unbedingt die 168mm Variante wählen.


Freundliche Grüße,
Moritz


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. März 2013)

Ich muss jetzt noch mal blöd fragen, was ist noch mal der Unterschied von der "spezial" ION 16-Umwerferschelle zu einem normalen Umwerfer mit seiner Schelle? Wieso passt kein normaler?
Das Lager scheint mir jetzt nciht wesentlich höher als beim AM zu sitzen!?


----------



## Kontragonist (21. März 2013)

Ich vermute mal wegen des leicht nach vorn versetzten Sitzrohrs


----------



## Nicolai_16 (21. März 2013)

Jupi, mein rahmen ist auch geschlueft, nur dauert der versand zu mir noch etwas.....

- ION 16
- RAW
- gr. L + M Sitzrohr
- 3,45kg mit daempfer und achse

Daempfer ist nur vorruebergehend drin bis der CCDB Air lieferbar ist..






















freu freu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2013)

Da bin ich aufs Fertige gespannt

Also so schlimm würd ich den Dämpfer jetzt net finden für genau dieses Rad. 

G.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (21. März 2013)

> Da bin ich aufs Fertige gespannt


das wird aber leider noch mind. 1-2 wochen dauern bis es bei mir vor der haustuere streht!


----------



## trailterror (21. März 2013)

Endlich mal ein raw 

Wird bestimmt klasse 
Gabelschaft sieht schon gekürzt aus?


----------



## psc1 (21. März 2013)

Ganz in raw sieht das schon super aus. Wird sehr clean, gefällt mir!

Habe gehört, dass morgen per UPS was in Bronze kommen soll....


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


>



darf ich bezüglich der Schweissnaht am Gusset zum Unter/Steuerrohr wieder was sagen?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> darf ich bezüglich der Schweissnaht am Gusset zum Unter/Steuerrohr wieder was sagen?


nein


----------



## enforce (21. März 2013)

@N16 irgend etwas beißt sich an deiner Zusammenstellung: Die Gabel passt imho nicht ganz zu Rahmen und Bremse.


----------



## stuk (21. März 2013)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> ein schwarzes



das gefällt mir bisher am besten.
wird bestimmt gut


----------



## Nicolai_16 (21. März 2013)

füer mich pers. passt da alles, ist natürlich immer ansichtssache, die einen finden dies zu mager die anderen zu heftig, mein bike hat seinen ganz besonderen einsatzzweck, für alles andere habe ich andere bikes, 

warum jammern alle auf eine fox 34 rum? wie viele von euch sind diese denn schon gefahren? kein mensch hier würde über eine fox 36 mekern, 

warum sollte eine saint bremse mit 180mm scheiben überdemensioniert sein???? hallo, ich weis ja nicht wo ihr eure bike's bewegt, 

aber dies ist ja meist so, neuer standard und alle sind dagegen und nach einiger zeit, fahren sie alle. in den USA bekommt bei allen neuen bikes bis 160mm nur noch die Fox 34....

gruss


----------



## Spletti (21. März 2013)

bleib locker und zieh dein ding durch! wird bestimmt geil


sind doch alles nur kleinigkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_16 (21. März 2013)




----------



## sluette (21. März 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> das gefällt mir bisher am besten.
> wird bestimmt gut



Ich bin ja kein Fan von schwarz Elox aber ich gebe dir recht. Ich schwarz passen die Propotionen am besten, finde ich auch sehr schön.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. März 2013)

Zum größten Teil schöne Aufbauten bisher, weiter so.

Vielleicht komme ich ja auch noch auf den Geschmack 



acid-driver schrieb:


> hHuch. Kriegt euch mal wieder ein  Khujand fährt doch auch mit x-kings. Wird wahrscheinlich einen sSinn haben...



Und?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. März 2013)

Obwohl ich normalerweise auf schwarz Elox abfahre hab ich mich irgendwie in die RAW Teile verguckt. Im direkten Vergleich ist das Blacky doch sehr düster. Da müssen einige farbenfrohe Anbauteile dran...


----------



## hömma (22. März 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Und vor allem wär bei RS der Service, falls erforderlich sehr schnell und unkompliziert. Das ist wohl bei CC nicht ganz so geil



Naja, den Service macht für beide doch sowieso der Gino von Flatout, von daher isset doch egal. 



Kontragonist schrieb:


> PS: XX1 ist in meinen Überlegungen auch wieder im Rennen



Ich hadere auch mit mir wegen der XX1. Reizt mich nach wie vor ungemein, aber die einteilige und dazu extrem teure Kassette bereitet mir Bauchschmerzen. Bei meiner XTR Kassette hat das kleinste Ritzel gerade mal 13 Monate gehalten. Ich glaube nicht, dass das XX1 Teil länger hält. Ganz im Gegenteil: Mit nem deutlich kleineren Kettenblatt kommt es tendenziell viel öfter zum Einsatz.

Ansonsten gefallen mir die bisherigen Aufbauten echt gut! Hoffentlich sehen wir noch ein paar Alternativen zu den Raw-Rahmen. Ich bin froh, dass das Ion 16 doch nicht leichter ist als das AM. So fühle ich mich nicht genötigt, in nächster Zeit nochmal einen größeren Betrag ausgeben zu müssen!  

Aber ne Probefahrt muss demnächst trotzdem mal sein! *zugururüberschiel*


----------



## Kontragonist (22. März 2013)

Mit "Service" hatte ich nicht "Wartung" gemeint, sondern Garantieabwicklung und so ne unangenehme Sachen 

Die XX1-Kassette ist aus Stahl, da erhoffe ich mir einen reduzierten VerschleiÃ. Werde mir eine Fluch-Kasse in die KÃ¼che stellen und jeden Abend was reintun, wenn ich feststelle, dass der KÃ¼hlschrank leer ist â so sollte ich nach spÃ¤testens 18 Monaten wieder eine neue Kassette zusammengespart haben


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Aber ne Probefahrt muss demnächst trotzdem mal sein! *zugururüberschiel*




net schiele..... kumme, gugge, fahre


----------



## hömma (22. März 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Mit "Service" hatte ich nicht "Wartung" gemeint, sondern Garantieabwicklung und so ne unangenehme Sachen



Das meinte ich auch. Meines Wissens darf der bei sämtlichen Herstellern außer Marzocchi Garantiearbeiten durchführen.

Naja, natürlich ist die Kassette aus Stahl. Alu-Ritzel würden mir niemals ans Bike kommen. Aber trotzdem ist ja davon auszugehen, dass ein 10er Ritzel nochmal deutlich schneller verschleißt als ein 11er Ritzel (das ebenfalls aus Stahl ist). Erst recht, wenn es aufgrund des kleinen Kettenblatts deutlich öfter zum Einsatz kommt. Ob der Spider da aus Alu und die größten Ritzel aus Titan sind, spielt da keine große Rolle.


----------



## schnubbi81 (22. März 2013)

Geht euch zwar nix an, aaaber Feddisch!!!





Nur den Stöpsel für die Reverb Stealth bekomm ich nicht rein...

Ach ja, hab nur eine Personenwaage, die schwankt zwischen 13,3-13,4 kg. 

Der Dämpfer ist auch nur drinnen bis der ccdb Air kommt, aber ich glaub der kann nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (22. März 2013)

Schicker Hobel


----------



## hömma (22. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> net schiele..... kumme, gugge, fahre



Yo, mach ich!  Stell schonmal die CapriSonne kalt.


----------



## ggss (22. März 2013)

s. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/264232 v. Frank Kimmerle!!! 

Tja, nur kurze Probefahrt  und sofort bestellt! 

Achtung, aufpassen, sehr "_seriöses_" Preis-Gewichtsverhältnis!


----------



## Dutshlander (22. März 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Nur den Stöpsel für die Reverb Stealth bekomm ich nicht rein....


Schöööönes Bike
schon mal mit Spühlmittel versucht, damit Flutscht es besser
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Nippes80 (22. März 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Geht euch zwar nix an, aaaber Feddisch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig Schick.....Glückwunsch!!! Ist das M???


----------



## psc1 (22. März 2013)

Müsste M sein, gelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (22. März 2013)

Ist wohl M. Low, High?


----------



## pratt (22. März 2013)

*Wo bleiben Eure Fahreindrücke???*


----------



## schnubbi81 (22. März 2013)

Danke, ist ein M,
Mit Spüli werd ich mal versuchen diese widerspenstige Ding rein zu fummeln. 

Fahreindrücke gibt's noch nicht so richtig, wirkt recht flach vorne und die paar mm mehr in Oberrohr, Radstand und reach zum Helius AM merkt man. 

Der Dämpfer wirkt recht leblos, was ich aber vom Vivid her auch schon kenne, aber ohne es länger im Gelände Gefahren zu sein, sag ich besser noch nix.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (22. März 2013)

sehr schoen geworden und super gewicht dicken daumen dafuer!!!!!


----------



## pfalz (22. März 2013)

Dr. K. Nickel approved:





Leider kommt die Farbe nich so rüber, da muss ich nochmal bessere Bilder knipsen









Gewicht laut Kofferwaage: 16,1kg (wobei ich auch nicht sonderlich darauf geachtet habe...)

Einstellung momentan auf 'LOW'


----------



## lakekeman (22. März 2013)

Fein!


----------



## trailterror (22. März 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Fahreindrücke gibt's noch nicht so richtig, wirkt recht flach vorne und die paar mm mehr in Oberrohr, Radstand und reach zum Helius AM merkt man.
> 
> .



Gut dass man das Helius AM noch net eingestellt hat 

  @pfalz

 gefällt mir bisher am besten 

Gibt doch bitte neben dem gewicht auch euer "serting" an->low oder high einstellung; wär super


----------



## kephren23 (22. März 2013)

@schnubbi

Ja sehr gut geworden.

 @pfalz

Farbe gefällt mir gut, nur die Decals von Reifen und Felge sind etwas too much für meinen Geschmack. Was genau ist denn aber so schwer? haste nen Gewicht für den Rahmen ohne alles'?


----------



## pfalz (22. März 2013)

Naggisch gewogen habe ich den Rahmen leider nicht, aber Gewicht kommt mit Sicherheit durch 
- Hope Tech V2 Bremse, mit innenbelüfteter Scheibe vorne
- Die Intense Reifen (jeder bestimmt ca. 900gr)
- Schläuche (die Intense sind nicht so leicht dicht zu bekommen bei tubeless)
- Stahlfeder-Lyrik

Ich denke mit Luft-Gabel, ner leichteren Bremse und leichteren Reifen wären lock 1,5-2 kg drin, aber sowohl Bremse als auch Gabel fahr ich jetzt schon Jahre, Die Intense-Reifen bekommt man immer mal wieder günstig aus England, und ich bin vom Grip begeistert


----------



## Nicolai_16 (22. März 2013)

reifen die nicht tubeless wollen = 

- *reifen mit schlauch und etwas milch voll aufpumpen* u einige tage stehen lassen
- dann vorsichtig luft ablassen, *das der reifen im felgenhorn trotzdem bleibt*
- den reifen *nur von einer seite und nur am ventil *von der felge heben, das so zu sagen die eine seite mit dem reifen komplett im felgenhorn drin bleibt
- den schlauch zerschneiden 
- vorsichtig den schlauch herraus ziehen

wenn man richtig vorsichtig ist, bleiben ca. 80% des reifens so im  felgenhorn, man muss aber sehr vorsichtig sein und  fingerspitzen gefuehl haben 

- tubeless ventil rein milch rein
- pumpen



ist bei mir immer die notloesung wenns mal wirklich nicht geht! (kompressor u co versagt haben)

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (22. März 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Naggisch gewogen habe ich den Rahmen leider nicht, aber Gewicht kommt mit Sicherheit durch
> - Hope Tech V2 Bremse, mit innenbelüfteter Scheibe vorne
> - Die Intense Reifen (jeder bestimmt ca. 900gr)
> - Schläuche (die Intense sind nicht so leicht dicht zu bekommen bei tubeless)
> ...




Okay dann hauts ja hin, gewicht ist ehh nebensache, spaß soll es machen


----------



## beetle (23. März 2013)

Bin wieder aus dem Vinschgau zurück. 7 Tage lang den Sonnenberg runtergeballert. Jetzt ist mein Canyon in Rente. Nächste Woche bekomm ich doch dann endlich mein ION 16. Hat sich jetzt noch länger verzögert, weil Nicolai die Ösen für die Kabelführung des Umwerfers vergessen hat. Waren keine drin. Sonst hätte ich ihn jetzt schon.

Hatten bis auf den Montag immer nur gutes Wetter. Ich mach nachher mal die GPS Auswertung. Ich tippe über 10.000 Tiefenmeter. Geil wars alle mal auch ohne ION 16, das dort eigentlich eingeweiht werden sollte.


----------



## sickrider (24. März 2013)

Also noch mal zum tubeless ohne tubeless Felgen und ohne tubeless ready Reifen: habe das ausprobiert an der Kombi Alex Supra 30 - Conti Mountainking 2 2,4 Racesport und an der Kombi Sun Mtx29 - Maxxis Swampthing dh 2,5:
Felgen mit Yellowtape abdichten, Tubelessventil rein (notubes Universal), die Schraube fest ziehen vom Ventil. Dann den Reifen einseitig aufziehen, 1 1/2 Becher (90ml) notubes Milch rein und Reifen vollständig aufziehen. Das Ventil aus der Ventilhülse schrauben, das Laufrad auf die Seite legen und auf der oben liegenden Seite den Spalt zwischen Reifen und Felge mit Milch begießen, umlaufend. Jetzt mit nem Kompressor den Reifen aufpumpen, im liegenden Zustand. Wenn der Reifen endlich aufs Felgenhorn gesprungen ist (das kann ggf bisschen dauern) Kompressor abnehmen, offenes Ventil schnell zuhalten und das Ventil einschrauben. Reifen mit Dichtmilch schütteln. Immer mal wieder auf ca. 40psi aufpumpen. Beim Fahren wird der Reifen am besten dicht.
Bei den supra 30 funktioniert das Super, die geschweisste mtx hat zu hohe Toleranzen und kann die Luft nicht halten... Geht vll schneller als die Methode mit dem warten. Das Ventil muss ausgeschraubt werden, damit genug Luft schnell genug in den Reifen kommt.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (24. März 2013)

oder mit nem rim strip probieren:

http://www.notubes.com/Freeride-Kit-P95C12.aspx

damit habe ich meine Maxxis Minion 2 ply reifen auf Alex Rim Supra (D/34) ohne probleme dicht bekommen!!!

tubeless ist eine sache fuer sich, aber ich moecht nicht mehr OHNE


----------



## chickenway-user (24. März 2013)

Ich hab damals einfach nen 24" Schlauch in die 26" Felge getan, aufgeschnitten Reifen rein, aufgepumpt (ging auch mir der Standpumpe), Luft abgelassen, Dichtpampe rein und wieder aufgepumpt.
Dann ein bisschen gedreht und geschüttelt und die Reste vom Schlauch die Rausschauten abgeschnitten. Der Schlauch liegt dabei zwischen Felgenhorn und Reifen. Die Felge kann also undicht sein wie sie will und der Reifen wird ja ehh von der Dichtpampe gedichtet.


----------



## beetle (25. März 2013)

Morgen bekomm ich mein Rädschen.


----------



## psc1 (25. März 2013)

habe gerade erfahren, dass daheim UPS da war.

und ich bin im Büro :-(


----------



## raschaa (25. März 2013)

Oh Ja, es kommen neue bilder


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. März 2013)

psc1 schrieb:


> habe gerade erfahren, dass daheim UPS da war.
> 
> und ich bin im Büro :-(



Bei UPS anrufen und im Hauptlager abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (25. März 2013)

Alles gut. Unsere "Hausdame" hat das Päckchen angenommen 

L in Elox 3.4 kg

Aufbau läuft und moije mach ich n Foto, wenn ihr möchtet.


----------



## kephren23 (25. März 2013)

nur zu wir sind doch alle Foto geil!


----------



## Hatehiller (25. März 2013)

So, bei mir ists auch soweit....
allerdings, der Monarch hat Lieferverzug bis Ende April.
Was mache ich Falsch wenn ich mir den selbst besorge??
Weiß jemand das passende Tune?
Manche Seiten geben nur Low/Mid/High an,
und manchmal ists nochmal unterteilt in Rebound + Compression.
Kann mir das wer aufklären?!
Der Dämpfer ist zwar auch im Netz recht rar geworden in 216x63 aber TNC scheint noch was dazuhaben...


----------



## kephren23 (25. März 2013)

Falsch kannst du nix machen! wenn du weißt welchen tune.
Compression Tune


Aus der Liste sollte es ersichtlich werden.


----------



## Hatehiller (25. März 2013)

Danke, Kephren.
Gibt doch immer noch was, wo man sich noch nicht mit beschäftigt hat...
passt also Mid Tune.
Dass Nicolai nen speziell aufs ION abgestimmtes Shim-Stack bei RS ordert
ist unwahrscheinlich oder??


----------



## kephren23 (25. März 2013)

jo mid tune sollte passen, habe nix von einem extra shim gehört, aber vielleicht gibt es da noch nen fein tuning.
Vielleicht weiß hier ja jemandc noch etwas mehr und hat selbst Ehrfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer gemacht.
Bin im Dämpfer Bereich auch noch unerfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (26. März 2013)

Moin Peter!
es ist gleich 8 und noch keine Fodos da ..... Büro kann doch warten heute


----------



## raschaa (26. März 2013)

beim monarch ist der tune so'n ding... viele fahrer unter 80-85kg finden den M-rebound zu langsam und daher fährt er sich gefühlt etwas "träge" oder "leblos".

Compression passt M-tune, beim rebound würde ich unter 85kg zu L-tune raten, über 85kg dann M-tune.

man kann aber ohne all zu großen Aufwand die tunes auch umshimmen...

meine2cent


----------



## tommi101 (26. März 2013)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> So, bei mir ists auch soweit....
> allerdings, der Monarch hat Lieferverzug bis Ende April.
> Was mache ich Falsch wenn ich mir den selbst besorge??
> Weiß jemand das passende Tune?
> ...



Oder 150,- Euros mehr in die Hand nehmen und Ostern schon fahren können 
Hier in 215/63mm lieferbar:
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=22232&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=130318234158
Mit dem CCDB Air wärst Du auch bezgl. verschiedener Tunes eher auf der sicheren Seite, da der Dämpfer nur in einer Konfiguration angeboten wird....sollte also in jedem Fall passen. Desweiteren bietet der CCDB einiges mehr an spürbaren Verstellmöglichkeiten im Vergleich zum Monarch. Fürs ION sicher ne gute Wahl.
Ich denke, der Aufpreis lohnt sich......und wenn nicht in Funktion, dann auf jeden Fall in Optik


----------



## psc1 (26. März 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Moin Peter!
> es ist gleich 8 und noch keine Fodos da ..... Büro kann doch warten heute




Moin,

meinst Du mich?

Dann ein fettes sorry aber ich bin schon im Büro und Benrd kürzt gerade noch den Gabelschaft und haut die Kralle rein.

Heute Abend "muss das dann"


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. März 2013)

Ich kann voraussichtlich heute Abend was zum Monarch schreiben, der übergangsweise in meinem 16er ist. 
Das mit der Zugstufe kann ich aber jetzt schon bestätigen, MM tune, rebound komplett offen und bei 79kg Fahrergewicht deutlich zu langsam. 
Den Rest nach der Werbung...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Ich kann voraussichtlich heute Abend was zum Monarch schreiben, der übergangsweise in meinem 16er ist.
> Das mit der Zugstufe kann ich aber jetzt schon bestätigen, MM tune, rebound komplett offen und bei 79kg Fahrergewicht deutlich zu langsam.
> Den Rest nach der Werbung...



Bei wieviel Luftdruck?

G.


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. März 2013)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere knapp 100psi.

Großes Edit!
Ich hab 69 kg und nicht 79! Wie oben beschrieben, das macht nen Riesen Unterschied!


----------



## Ritzie (26. März 2013)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> So, bei mir ists auch soweit....
> allerdings, der Monarch hat Lieferverzug bis Ende April.
> Was mache ich Falsch wenn ich mir den selbst besorge??
> Weiß jemand das passende Tune?
> ...



Moin,

wir bieten das Ion 16 mit zwei verschiedenen Dämpfern an, dem CC DB Air XV und dem RS Monarch Plus RC3 HV L/L. 
Das optimale tune für den Monarch Plus im Ion 16 ist L/L. 
Da im Einzelhandel nur RS Dämpfer mit M rebound erhältlich sind und, wie bereits geschrieben, der M rebound zu stark gedämpft ist für das Ion 16, solltet ihr den passenden Monarch Plus direkt bei uns bestellen. 

Wer sich mit Fahrwerksabstimmung gut auskennst und weiß, wie das Fahrwerk für die eigenen Bedürfnisse optimal zu arbeiten hat, der sollte zum CC DB Air greifen. 
Wenn man aber einen Dämpfer sucht, der nach einem schnellen Setup super funktioniert, dann ist der Monarch Plus die richtige Entscheidung.  

Der Sag sollte idealer Weise zwischen 16mm und 19mm liegen, je nach Geschmack. 
Basissetups für den DB Air findet ihr in unserem aktuellen Katalog auf Seite 22/23.


Schönen Tag noch,
Moritz


----------



## Hatehiller (26. März 2013)

@Tommi
Ist das dann schon der neue mit großer Luftkammer??
Der alte hat im Vergleich zum Vivid (Freeride Mag) ja mehr schlecht als recht abgeschnitten
 @schnubbi
wir reden vom Monarch oder Monarch Plus??
Hab auch 70kg nakkisch
Wo kriegt man jetzt nen LM Tune her? 
Wobei ichs nicht ganz begreif... je leichter man ist desto schneller geht die Rückstellung doch. Warum also dann Probleme unter 80kg dass zu langsam ausfedert=??
Hat eigentlich mal wer ernsthaft über nen BOS Void nachgedacht?
Hab vorne auch ne Deville drin, und die läuft...naja...wahnsinn!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere knapp 100psi.
> 
> Großes Edit!
> Ich hab 69 kg und nicht 79! Wie oben beschrieben, das macht nen Riesen Unterschied!



Das sind unter 7Bar Braucht man fürs ION im allgemeinen so wenig? Wieviel Sag bringst du denn da zusammen?

G:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatehiller (26. März 2013)

Danke Moritz!!
Habt ihr den DB noch da bei euch.
Ende April für den Monarch ist einfach sehr lang, 
da würd ich das schon mal gern testen mit nem DB...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2013)

Ritzie schrieb:


> Da im Einzelhandel nur RS Dämpfer mit M rebound erhältlich sind und, wie bereits geschrieben, der M rebound zu stark gedämpft ist für das Ion 16, solltet ihr den passenden Monarch Plus direkt bei uns bestellen.



Ist das amtlich das sie das dieses Jahr umgestellt haben?

G.


----------



## tommi101 (26. März 2013)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> @Tommi
> Ist das dann schon der neue mit großer Luftkammer??



Ja.....ich hatte extra diesbezgl. bei mountainbikes.net nachgefragt und man bestätigte mir das es die neuen Modelle seien.

Aber wenn Nicolai den DBAIR auch liefern kann.....ist es doch auch okay


----------



## Hatehiller (26. März 2013)

können sie aber nicht
...Lieferung ist auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben...


----------



## Hatehiller (26. März 2013)

neue Modelle ok,
aber kann ja sein dass es den DB nun in zwei Varianten gibt...
fürs ION brauchts definitiv den XV mit großer Luftkammer, davon steht bei Mountainbikes.net leider nichts da:..


----------



## tommi101 (26. März 2013)

Anrufen hilft!
Die site von mountainbikes.net finde ich generell nicht sehr informativ....bin mir aber sicher das du telefonisch eine fundierte Antwort bekommst. Was Gabeln/Dämpfer betrifft sind die Jungs schon ziemlich fit.


----------



## Hatehiller (26. März 2013)

angerufen... neue größere Outercan kommt erst im Mai, kann dann für 45eur zuhause umgebaut werden.


----------



## raschaa (26. März 2013)

was'n glück habe ich den Vector Air...


----------



## WODAN (26. März 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Dr. K. Nickel approved:
> 
> ###
> 
> ...



Endlich mal kein raw, kann ich schon nicht mehr sehen 

Gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (26. März 2013)

Ersteinmal wieder vielen Dank an Moritz, er hielt für mich in der letzten Zeit auch die Kommunikation zwischen N und mir aufrecht. 
 @Hatehiller: Ich rede vom Monarch ohne plus!
 Je weniger du wiegst, umso weniger Druck und somit "Rückstellkraft"
hast du im Dämpfer, das heißt, je leichter du bist (oder je weniger Druck im Dämpfer) umso weniger Rebounddämpfung brauchst du, die der Feder (oder Luft) entgegenwirkt. 
 @LB Jörg: Habe ca. 30% sag, welcher auf der Ausfahrt eben auch funktioniert hat. 


Kurzer ErFahrungsbericht, den schon einige sehnsüchtig erwarten:
Lokale Strecke, bebaut, hier und da recht bockig mit schnellen Anliegern und Doubbles von 3-4m Länge. 
Das ganze natürlich sehr subjektiv und ich will auch keine Wissenschaft draus machen. 
Die Geo muss euch halt gefallen und passen-mir taugt sie. 
Bergauf geht die Kiste wie ein CC Bike (naja annähernd), könnte auch am zähen Monarch liegen, der so gut wie nicht wippt, sowie am Gesamtgewicht, welches ca. 1,5 Kg unter meinem alten Enduro liegt. 
Ich fahre das Setup low, mit 170mm Lyrik, der Lenkwinkel taugt mir sehr gut und fühle mich fast wie aufm Downhiller, nur etwas flacher, der Schwerpunkt liegt schön tief. 
Zum Hinterbau kann ich im Prinzip nicht viel sagen, eigentlich müsste ich hier und da Kritik los werden, ich weiß aber, das dies einfach am Dämpfer liegt, der sicher nicht schlecht ist, aber für mich, meinen Fahrstil und Gewicht nicht so recht passen mag. 
Den Compressiontune in M kann ich mir selbst bei 70kg noch gefallen lassen, da ich meine Dämpfer recht "druckstufig", wenn auch nicht übertrieben hart fahre. 
Es ist einfach so, dass er bei mehreren Schlägen trotz offener Zugstufe nichtmehr aus dem Federweg rauskommt und dann bockig wird. 
Das Ansprechverhalten ist Sahne, solange die Schläge nicht zu groß werden, durchgeschlagen ist er bei mir auch nicht hart und hat fast den vollen Federweg genutzt. 
Mit anderem Dämpfer bin ich überzeugt, dass der Hinterbau für mich deutlich besser taugt (die Ion Hinterbauten unterscheiden sich in der Kennlinie nicht gross voneinander und mit meinem Ion ST bin ich recht zufrieden )bin gespannt auf den ccdb Air. 
Nochwas zur Größe: Ich lag mit 179 cm zwischen L und M, hab mich dann für M entschieden. 
Mir passt die Grösse wunderbar, denke aber auch, dass L kein Fehler gewesen wäre, wenn man es gerne etwas Laufruhiger mag-beides OK!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Ersteinmal wieder vielen Dank an Moritz, er hielt für mich in der letzten Zeit auch die Kommunikation zwischen N und mir aufrecht.
> @Hatehiller: Ich rede vom Monarch ohne plus!
> Je weniger du wiegst, umso weniger Druck und somit "Rückstellkraft"
> hast du im Dämpfer, das heißt, je leichter du bist (oder je weniger Druck im Dämpfer) umso weniger Rebounddämpfung brauchst du, die der Feder (oder Luft) entgegenwirkt.
> ...



Hmmh...krass. Mein Nicolai hat ein Hebelverlältnis das nur um 0.15 abweicht und muß bei gleichem Dämpfer 12 Bar reinpumpen um bei so 72kg Nackiggewicht zirka bei 30% Sag zu liegen.
Das kann doch net nur an der Kinematik liegen, das ich 5 Bar mehr brauch, bzw. du 5 Bar weniger.

Oke, die 5kg Nucleonzusatzgewicht kommen noch dazu

Fahrbericht hört sich auf jedenfall mal zweckmäßig an

G.


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. März 2013)

Nochmal nachgeschaut: 100 Psi 30% Sag im Stehen gemessen!


----------



## Otterauge (26. März 2013)

Schnubbi das kleine N ist nee Echte Edeltraube! 
Hat mich echt überzeugt es in Aktion zu sehen,  nur So muß es bewegt werden...


----------



## psc1 (26. März 2013)

So nun ist es feddisch, fürs Erste.

Kommt noch: Kefü, Leitungen kürzen, evtl. Spacer verändern

Hier ist esleider nur n eiFönfoddo)





Bessere Bilder dann nach der "Regenwoche" am Gardasee ;-)

Edit: L, low, Gewicht wird nach dem Urlaub gemessen


----------



## Stagediver (26. März 2013)

Genial. So muss das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (26. März 2013)

Kompliment


----------



## Eksduro (26. März 2013)

super gut das teil...

besonders bei dem fallen mir die geilen neuen gussets ins auge... 

fügen sich wirklich gut ins gesamtbild ein


----------



## Fatal Error (26. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus 

Eins der vielen RAW-Räder würde ich nicht so dicht an die Saline fürs foto stellen.


----------



## psc1 (26. März 2013)

Freut mich, wenns gefällt - bin gespannt wie es sich fährt...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (26. März 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike. Mein Ion 18 wird sehr ähnlich aussehen, wenn es nächste Woche fertig ist.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. März 2013)

@psc1

Schickes Teil......


----------



## beetle (27. März 2013)

Ich hab da eben was abgeholt. Ich sag nur: Elox schwarz, Extra Love orange, Größe L, CCDBair, Reset Flatstack.


----------



## psc1 (27. März 2013)

nice und viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## beetle (27. März 2013)

Muss leider noch arbeiten. Mal sehen wann ich hier raus komme.


----------



## psc1 (27. März 2013)

uiuiuiiii, das hebt natürlich die Spannung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (27. März 2013)

Der Rahmen steht auf meinem Schreibtisch.


----------



## psc1 (27. März 2013)

HA!

Da kannst Du doch eh nicht mehr arbeiten ;-)


----------



## schnubbi81 (27. März 2013)

Uiuiuiuiuiuuiuiuiuiuuiui!


----------



## beetle (27. März 2013)

Glaub mir.... so schnell habe ich noch nie ein Konzept geschrieben wie eben. Um so schneller ich fertig werde, um so schneller gehts heim schrauben. Das ION auf meinem Schreibtisch ist eine sehr gute Motivation. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ9wNT21c_s"]AHHHHHH!!!!!!!1! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## barbarissima (27. März 2013)

Vielleicht postest du uns das Konzept mal eben. Kann nicht schaden, wenn da heute ausnahmsweise mal korrekturgelesen wird


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Habe fertig. In meinem Album gibs zwei Bilder. Allerdings habe ich Pfeife den falschen Umwerfer gekauft.  Mal sehen ob ich morgen noch was passendes auftreiben kann.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (28. März 2013)

sauber....! 

und mit CCDB !!! ich muss auf mein noch warten....grrrr.

was hast fuer ein gewicht ???



> Allerdings habe ich Pfeife den falschen Umwerfer gekauft


das gleiche problem hatte ich heute auch mit mein AM, habe auch einen falschen gekauft   , aber hatte noch nen alten slx rum liegen, 

PS: ist die front echt so krazz tief das ihr so-viele spacer braucht?

gruss


----------



## trailterror (28. März 2013)

Der stack (in kombi mit der sehr begrenzten möglichkeit aufbauender aussenliegenden ZS steuersatzlagerschalen) ist für mich irgendwie das hauptausschliesskriterium fürs standard ion16. Ich müsste praktisch nur deswegen ne rahmennummer grösser wählen 
Eigentlich find ich das rad sonst ja ganz interessent....vll dann irgendwann mal ein tailor rahmen...


Gefällt mir relativ gut das schwarz goldene


----------



## schnubbi81 (28. März 2013)

Gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

@trailterror das ist organge und nicht gold.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2013)

Hätte jetzt auch auf gold getippt Schwarz/Gorange sieht auf jedenfall top aus
Wennste wieder Geld hast, dann wäre ich noch einen Zweitlaufradsatz mit passenden Naben eine schöne Sache

G.


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Wenn ich jetzt kein Geld mehr hätte, könnte ich mir ein Nicolai nicht leisten. Kostspielige Luxusgüter zahlt man von dem Geld wo es nicht sonderlich schmerzt oder fährt weiter Canyon.  Trotzdem sehe ich keinen Grund für einen zweiten LRS. Ich habe mich übrigens bewusst für schwarze Naben entschieden. Soll ja alles dezent bleiben und nicht aussehen wie eine Süswarenabteilung in einem Tokioter Kaufhaus.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> @trailterror das ist organge und nicht gold.



Schickes Teil. Aber ein LV Sattel?


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Schickes Teil. Aber ein LV Sattel?



Ein 301 stand bei mir auch auf der Shortlist. Zudem finde ich den Sattel sehr gut. Brett hart, bequem, breit und zudem noch leicht. Leider passt das rot nicht ganz zu dem Rest. Den Sattel gab es dann nur noch in weiß und das geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. März 2013)

Ist dich ein Standard SQ Lab Sattel, oder? 
Was wiegt der Hobel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Ist eben nicht der Standard Sattel. meiner wiegt 209g. Der Normale über 300. Zudem brauch ich das Gel nicht. Ich mags eben hart. 

http://www.sq-lab.com/?Itemid=401


----------



## kephren23 (28. März 2013)

ist aber erstmal der normale CCDB AIR richtig? also ohne die neue XV-Can. ist schon die neue innercan verbaut?

Bis auf den Sattel und Kurbel ein Top Aufbau.

ich finde das es insgesamt ein wirklich stimmiger und harmonischer Rahmen geworden ist, wie alle bei Nicolai.


----------



## Dutshlander (28. März 2013)

@ kephren23
wo bleibt deinz
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (28. März 2013)

ooochhh das dauert leider noch. hoffe auf Mitte Mai.


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ist aber erstmal der normale CCDB AIR richtig? also ohne die neue XV-Can. ist schon die neue innercan verbaut?
> 
> Bis auf den Sattel und Kurbel ein Top Aufbau.
> 
> ich finde das es insgesamt ein wirklich stimmiger und harmonischer Rahmen geworden ist, wie alle bei Nicolai.



Die XV Can bekomme ich noch.


----------



## RandyAndy (28. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Ist eben nicht der Standard Sattel. meiner wiegt 209g. Der Normale über 300. Zudem brauch ich das Gel nicht. Ich mags eben hart.
> 
> http://www.sq-lab.com/?Itemid=401



Ein LV-Sattel an einem Nicolai? Ja ist denn das kompatibel?


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Darf man denn das? Ist das denn erlaubt? Wenn das der Kalle sieht!


----------



## Martin1508 (28. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Darf man denn das? Ist das denn erlaubt? Wenn das der Kalle sieht!



Moin,

Ich musste dreimal den Kettenkranz beten und dann hat N mir die Absolution erteilt und meinen SQ Lab Sattel, den Syntace Lenker und den Megaforce Vorbau durfte ich ans Anna Maria schrauben.;-)

Gruss


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Ich bekomm den Umwerfer nicht sinnvoll eingestellt und er schlägt am Hauptlager an. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Timmy35 (28. März 2013)

RandyAndy schrieb:


> Ein LV-Sattel an einem Nicolai? Ja ist denn das kompatibel?



Besser ein lv-sattel an einen nicolai als an einen lv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (28. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich bekomm den Umwerfer nicht sinnvoll eingestellt und er schlägt am Hauptlager an. Jemand eine Idee?



Blöde Frage: Haste n Spacer unterm Innenlager rechts?


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Ja, einen.


----------



## schnubbi81 (28. März 2013)

Anschlagschraube soweit reindrehen, bis der Umwerfer nichtmehr berührt, aber trotzdem noch aufs kleine KB schaltet und nicht schleift?

Ein Spacer müsste richtig sein, habe keinen Umwerfer, somit bin ich dann auch raus...


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Mit zwei Spacern ist die Kettenlinie mist. Gerade ausprobiert. 

Mit einem Spacer habe ich folgendes Problem: Der Umwerfer schlägt am Hauptlager an und trotzdem schleift  noch die Kette am Umwerfer. Bei zwei Spacer geht das gerade so.


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Das wär mit Liteville nicht passiert.


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Scheint so, dass XT Umwerfer ohne das man die abschleift einfach nicht passen wollen.


----------



## guru39 (28. März 2013)

1 1/2 Spacer.


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Abschleifen und nochmal 1mm Spacer tats. Trotzdem ist diese Umwerferaufnahme dilettantisch umgesetzt. Vielleicht gehts ja mit SRAM Umwerfer besser.

Wie viel Platz ist denn da zwischen Käfig und Hauptlager?


----------



## beetle (29. März 2013)

Laut Personenwage 14.5kg schwer. Ich fahr mal die Tage beim Bikeladen vorbei und hänge es an den Harken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (29. März 2013)

war bei mir mit slx umwerfer auch sau knapp, habs aber eingestellt gekriegt, dass es ganz knapp am lager vorbei geht und trotzdem die kette nicht schleift, muss sich aber in der praxis noch längerfristig bewähren. ansonsten wie gürü gesagt werde ich nochn dünnen spacer drehen...


----------



## beetle (29. März 2013)

Fährt gut die Kiste. Und der CCDB air ist echt mal ne Wucht. Unglaublich die Traktion.


----------



## Martin1508 (29. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Fährt gut die Kiste. Und der CCDB air ist echt mal ne Wucht. Unglaublich die Traktion.



Jap, kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich fine diesen Dämpfer auch immer wieder beeindruckend. 

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (29. März 2013)

uhhh dann freu ich mich ja auf meinen!


----------



## raschaa (29. März 2013)

also, ich war heute auch mal ballern mit meinem 16er und muss sagen ich bin von der hinterbau performance sehr beeindruckt (X-Fusion Vector HLR Air). an ein paar stellen auf dem trail an denen ein 200mm big bike durchaus was zu tun hat, habe ich es einfach mal mit der selben geschwindigkeit versucht und bin wirklich gut durchgekommen! war natürlich härtere arbeit, auch die linie zu halten aber wir haben's unversehrt überstanden  und das gelände zu "pumpen" und durch anlieger knallen war natürlich genial! fliegen tuts mit 13 kg natürlich spürbar leichter als mit dem fetten 16kg monster 

fettes grinsen im gesicht...


----------



## beetle (29. März 2013)

13kg? Wie hast du es denn ausgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (29. März 2013)

Ich habe übrigend noch Bilder vor der ersten Ausfahrt gemacht. Kommen später. Habe übrigens alle roten Aufkleber entfernt. Das rot harmoniert nicht mit dem orange. An dem Sattel hänge ich aber.


----------



## sickrider (29. März 2013)

Bin das Bike von raschaa auch kurz gefahren heute.
Das Rad hat sich leicht beschleunigen lassen (dank des 1,4kg LRS) und tritt sich auch ganz gut den Berg hoch. Beim Fahren kam mir der Gedanke, warum ich denn zwei Räder habe... 
Beim Downhill recht gut, auch dank der Länge (Rahmengröße L bei 1,80m Fahrergröße). Der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr gut, ich war beeindruckt. Kurven können aggressiv gefahren werden, hier ein agiles Feeling dank der kurzen Kettenstreben.

Alles in allem bestelle ich mir jetzt so ein Teil. Nur noch überlegen welche Farbkombi... Momentan bin ich bei komplett schwarz Elox, gr.L bei 1,80m Fahrergröße und dann mit 30er Vorbau und blauen Anbauteilen


----------



## Martin1508 (29. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigend noch Bilder vor der ersten Ausfahrt gemacht. Kommen später. Habe übrigens alle roten Aufkleber entfernt. Das rot harmoniert nicht mit dem orange. An dem Sattel hänge ich aber.



Moin,

gefällt mir gut aber ich habe ein Verständnisproblem. Da schreien alle zusammen nach kurzen Steuerrohren und Zerostack und dann kommt das ION 16 und man sieht auf diversen Bildern ganz schöne Spacertürme und lange Vorbauten. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, jedem das seine aber passt für mich nicht zusammen. Ich denke, du bist sicherlich auch noch am Testen.

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gefällt mir gut aber ich habe ein Verständnisproblem. Da schreien alle zusammen nach kurzen Steuerrohren und Zerostack und dann kommt das ION 16 und man sieht auf diversen Bildern ganz schöne Spacertürme und lange Vorbauten. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, jedem das seine aber passt für mich nicht zusammen. Ich denke, du bist sicherlich auch noch am Testen.
> 
> Gruss



ja das wundert mich auch! bins ja ohne Spacer gefahren und mir hats gefallen.




beetle schrieb:


> Kommen später. Habe übrigens alle roten Aufkleber entfernt. Das rot harmoniert nicht mit dem orange. An dem Sattel hänge ich aber.


Sieht besser aus, den Sattel haste auch gekonnt abgeschnitten (im foto)

Ach, der ULH sieht so geil aus


----------



## raschaa (30. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> 13kg? Wie hast du es denn ausgebaut?



Partlist gibts hier


----------



## xTr3Me (30. März 2013)

Gibt es denn irgendwo schon Erfahrungsberichte zum Hinterbau bzgl der Uphilltauglichkeit? Also wie starkt wippt die Kiste, also sieht man nur Bewegungen am Umlenkhebel oder ist ein Wippen spürbar? Geht der Hinterbau tendenziell in den SAG wenn es steiler wird oder zieht es den ein Stück weit heraus?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gefällt mir gut aber ich habe ein Verständnisproblem. Da schreien alle zusammen nach kurzen Steuerrohren und Zerostack und dann kommt das ION 16 und man sieht auf diversen Bildern ganz schöne Spacertürme und lange Vorbauten. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, jedem das seine aber passt für mich nicht zusammen. Ich denke, du bist sicherlich auch noch am Testen.
> 
> Gruss



Nicht alle schreien, eigentlich sogar die wenigsten 
Es "schreien" ein paar Racer und das wird von den Medien recht oft wiederholt und dann als "muß man haben" bei jedem Test in die Welt posaunt...und wenns nicht so ist dann hat das Rad einen Minuspunkt
So wie es vorher mit der Tretlagerhöhe war
Die Hersteller richten sich halt dann danach und bieten das so an

G.


----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nicht alle schreien, eigentlich sogar die wenigsten
> Es "schreien" ein paar Racer und das wird von den Medien recht oft wiederholt und dann als "muß man haben" bei jedem Test in die Welt posaunt...und wenns nicht so ist dann hat das Rad einen Minuspunkt
> So wie es vorher mit der Tretlagerhöhe war
> Die Hersteller richten sich halt dann danach und bieten das so an
> ...



und wie mit der PM Aufnahme! die eigentlich kein Mensch braucht, und nur zu wirrwarr führt.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nicht alle schreien, eigentlich sogar die wenigsten
> Es "schreien" ein paar Racer und das wird von den Medien recht oft wiederholt und dann als "muß man haben" bei jedem Test in die Welt posaunt...und wenns nicht so ist dann hat das Rad einen Minuspunkt
> So wie es vorher mit der Tretlagerhöhe war
> Die Hersteller richten sich halt dann danach und bieten das so an
> ...



Na, dann ist man froh, das man noch seinen AM Rahmen mit 1 1/8 und external Cups fahren darf. Rein optisch eh die schönste Lösung.

Gruss


----------



## beetle (30. März 2013)

Ich habe nicht nach tief geschrien. Allerdings besser tief und mit Spacer ausgeglichen als zu hoch. Ich bin aber noch am experimentieren. Ich werde noch die Low Einstellung probieren und das alles in Kombination mit 170mm an der Front. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Rad auch gut 170mm verträgt. 
 @xTr3Me: Ja, gibt es. Da der CCDB Air keine  zuschaltbare Plattform hat, wippt es natürlich. Allerdings auch nicht mehr als bei meinem Nerve AM mit eingeschalteter Plattform. Dabei habe ich das Grundsetup gefahren, dass im Katalog angegeben war. Nichts angepasst und es passt schon mal bombe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2013)

Von dene hier, die sich den Rahmen geleistet haben, hat glaub ich keiner wirklich nach tief geschrien.
Aber wie du schon schreibst, besser wie anders rum

G.


----------



## trailterror (30. März 2013)

(Zu) viele spacer (kombiniert mit extremen riser lenkern) sehn halt scheize aus!
 Gute 2 cm mehr im stack hätten mich mehr angeturnt.....

Für diejenigen denen es dann zu hoch kommt (welche hier aber noch nicht aufgetaucht sind) können ja sowas montieren:

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1333375
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1333376



Sieht aber genauso scheize aus wie zu viele spacer....

Aber jörg hat recht....will man in den bike heftchen oder auch auf mtb news gut abschneiden braucht mans vorne tief, tretlager tief, und ein flacher LW....
 kritisiert wird...

Mag ja alles nicht so schlecht sein, aber man übertreibts einfach im moment ein bissl.....

Ich kann die bike reviews nicht mehr lesen, da immer wieder das gleiche.....


----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> (Zu) viele spacer (kombiniert mit extremen riser lenkern) sehn halt scheize aus!
> Gute 2 cm mehr im stack hätten mich mehr angeturnt.....
> 
> Für diejenigen denen es dann zu hoch kommt (welche hier aber noch nicht aufgetaucht sind) können ja sowas montieren:
> ...



Ich lese sowas erst gar nicht, das gute für mich ist, bin da überhaupt nicht vorbelastet.
Werde nach den Eindrücken und Bildern hier dann wohl auf einen kleinen Spacer unten und nen 20mm Riser gehen.
Ich empfand den Proto nicht als unangenehm, obwohl er flach aufgebaut war.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mag ja alles nicht so schlecht sein, aber man übertreibts einfach im moment ein bissl.....



Genau das ist der springende Punkt
Das was gerade so abgeht, auch das mit den von dir geposteten Syntaceartikeln, muß man einfach lediglich als vorläufigenTrend sehen und es wird sich alles wieder auf ein richtiges Maß zurückentwickeln

G.


----------



## Hatehiller (30. März 2013)

Durchmesser Sattelklemmung...??


----------



## trailterror (30. März 2013)

Ich mein 34,9


----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2013)

richtig!


----------



## Hatehiller (31. März 2013)

Merci!
Wenn jemand ungute Erfahrung mit dem "Würger" gemacht hat bitte mir mitteilen...
Zwecks Dämpfer siehts nun folgendermaßen bei mir aus:
Da bei N ja wohl die Regale lehr sind bekomm ich den Monarch Plus mit L/L Tune nun vom Gino von Flatout-Suspensions.
Er bestellt mir sogar den 2013er und Endpreis ist wohl 10% unter UVP... geht find ich in Ordnung.
Von N hieß es nun Ende April aber Gewissheit hat man ja nicht und die Saison wird ja (hoffentlich) bald starten! Also ist das ne ganz gute Sache mit Gino wie ich finde...
Die XV Kammer für den DB bekommt er aber auch erst im Mai, leider.
Nächste Woche gibts was eloxiertes


----------



## kephren23 (31. März 2013)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> Merci!
> Wenn jemand ungute Erfahrung mit dem "Würger" gemacht hat bitte mir mitteilen...



Ehr im Gegenteil, finde den einfach Top in Verarbeitung und Funktion



Hatehiller schrieb:


> Merci!
> Zwecks Dämpfer siehts nun folgendermaßen bei mir aus:
> Da bei N ja wohl die Regale lehr sind bekomm ich den Monarch Plus mit L/L Tune nun vom Gino von Flatout-Suspensions.
> Er bestellt mir sogar den 2013er und Endpreis ist wohl 10% unter UVP... geht find ich in Ordnung.



hört sich doch gut an.



Hatehiller schrieb:


> Die XV Kammer für den DB bekommt er aber auch erst im Mai, leider.


Hoffe nicht erst Ende Mai.



Hatehiller schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gibts was eloxiertes



Hier auch am Dienstag, dazu aber dann mehr in einem anderen Thread .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harddaddys (1. April 2013)

Hat jemand schon ne Hammerschmidt verbaut? Wie soll das mit der Kettenlinie gehen? Hammerschmidt sitzt ca. 3-4 mm zu weit aussen!


----------



## WODAN (1. April 2013)

harddaddys schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon ne Hammerschmidt verbaut? Wie soll das mit der Kettenlinie gehen? Hammerschmidt sitzt ca. 3-4 mm zu weit aussen!



Der Bikebauer hat schon die Hammerschmidt verbaut und ich wollte es eigentlich auch bald in dem ION16 vom Kumpel 

*

*


----------



## harddaddys (1. April 2013)

Schön! ich hab auch eine verbaut. Aber die Kettenlinie ist sch . . .


----------



## beetle (1. April 2013)

Wie bekommt man denn das Ding da rausgepopelt um die Geo auf Low zu stellen?


----------



## xTr3Me (1. April 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man denn das Ding da rausgepopelt um die Geo auf Low zu stellen?



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=51&output=html


----------



## beetle (2. April 2013)

Und woran könnte es liegen, wenn ich die Seite mit dem Gewinde nicht raus bekomme? Hab jetzt schon einen Gummihammer benutzt. Da bewegt sich nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (2. April 2013)

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachments/...79-ion-16-breaks-cover-ion-16-instruction.jpg


----------



## beetle (2. April 2013)

Ja... schon mehrfach gelesen.


----------



## raschaa (2. April 2013)

warm machen....


----------



## beetle (2. April 2013)

Mit Gewalt gings. Ich glaube da passt die Passung nicht wie so es sollte... Zumal die andere Seite einfach raus flutscht.


----------



## psc1 (2. April 2013)

Hi zusammen, 
habe meins ja letzte Woche zusammengebastelt und dann gleich ab damit an den Lago. Wetter und so naja... aber das Bike ist wirklich der Hammer. Bergauf geht trotz der Flächen Winkel sehr viel (da hatte ich echt Bedenken) - für mich auf jeden Fall absolut ausreichend. Bergab ist's natürlich im Vergleich zu meinem 09er AM die totale Spassmaschine und enge Kehren natürlich etwas spezieller ;-)
So jetzt n Bierchen und mit Sohnemann Fussball guggen.
Wenn die Wettervorhersage passt, geht's morgen wieder los ;-)

freue mich schon auf nen richtigen PC um die neu geschlüpften 16er zu bestaunen 
 @beetle: schaut super aus aumen:


----------



## kephren23 (3. April 2013)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> habe meins ja letzte Woche zusammengebastelt und dann gleich ab damit an den Lago. Wetter und so naja... aber das Bike ist wirklich der Hammer. Bergauf geht trotz der Flächen Winkel sehr viel (da hatte ich echt Bedenken) - für mich auf jeden Fall absolut ausreichend. Bergab ist's natürlich im Vergleich zu meinem 09er AM die totale Spassmaschine und enge Kehren natürlich etwas spezieller ;-)
> So jetzt n Bierchen und mit Sohnemann Fussball guggen.
> Wenn die Wettervorhersage passt, geht's morgen wieder los ;-)
> ...



Schön zu hören! weitermachen.


----------



## psc1 (3. April 2013)

jawohl wird gemacht ;-)

@all: Sorry für die Autokorrektur des iFöns


----------



## beetle (3. April 2013)

Jamand schon mit der High und Low Einstellung experiementiert? Auf der Low Einstellung wird das Bike deutlich träger und geht weniger flott den Berg hoch. Bei technischen langsamen Passagen ists in High auch spielfreudiger. Auf Low ists eher was für Vollgas den Berg runter.


----------



## kephren23 (4. April 2013)

ein neues Teil





not ready yet! 

so los, heut Abend gibts Ergebnisse


----------



## Dutshlander (4. April 2013)

kanns kaum erwarten
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatehiller (4. April 2013)

...Meine Freundin hat schon reingeschaut... ich kanns kaum erwarten nachhause zu kommen und den Familienzuwachs zu betätschln!!!
Bilder dann sobald ich wieder bei Ruhepuls bin zwecks wackelfreier Aufnahmen...


----------



## kephren23 (4. April 2013)

so Vorabversion, wird noch überarbeitet.


----------



## Sergibcn (4. April 2013)

Hi everyone, one video of my Ion 16 from Barcelona-Spain

http://youtu.be/EIdTM0PeJ2Q


----------



## emt930st (4. April 2013)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## PiR4Te (4. April 2013)

Feini Feini mit Marzocchi


----------



## kephren23 (4. April 2013)




----------



## arise (5. April 2013)

federung vorne top , hinten schrott !


----------



## Holland (5. April 2013)

Sergibcn schrieb:


>



Nice build. But most of the guys here want you to go for a better rear shock. Get rid of that lame duck. It will be outperformed by the MZ fork in any situation. And your Ion deserves a better one.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Sergibcn (5. April 2013)

in fact I´m waiting for the Monarch RC3 Plus , that simple Monarch is provisional until the RC3 tuned will be ready from Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (5. April 2013)

wenn du schon vorne ne mz drinne hast...dann hätte ich dir hinten en rocco air wc empfohlen....!


----------



## trailterror (5. April 2013)

Er ist spanier und ich zweifele daran dass er deutsch versteht 
 @Sergi

Enjoy the riding with your new bike! Saludos


----------



## kephren23 (6. April 2013)

http://www.nicolai.net/files/mtb_05_2013.pdf


----------



## beetle (6. April 2013)

Zu flacher Sitzwinkel? Tatsächlich?

Hab gestern einen 30er Megaforce 2 Vorbau verbaut. Mit dem 65er wars mir zu lang.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Zu flacher Sitzwinkel? Tatsächlich?
> 
> .



Der Schreiber ist von falschen Daten ausgegangen, darum kann man den Satz nicht wirklich auf die Realität übertragen

G.


----------



## kephren23 (6. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Schreiber ist von falschen Daten ausgegangen, darum kan man den Satz nicht wirklich auf die Realität übertragen
> 
> G.



hab mir sowas auch gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (6. April 2013)

Sergibcn schrieb:


> Hi everyone, one video of my Ion 16 from Barcelona-Spain
> 
> http://youtu.be/EIdTM0PeJ2Q



 Really good.


----------



## michi3 (6. April 2013)

Hat schon jemand ein Ion16 in XL und könnte ein Foto davon einstellen, hätte gerne mal die Proportionen gesehen.


----------



## psc1 (6. April 2013)

Gibt's bald. WODAN baut bald eins auf ;-)


----------



## Sergibcn (7. April 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich bekomm den Umwerfer nicht sinnvoll eingestellt und er schlägt am Hauptlager an. Jemand eine Idee?




Hi  , I have the same problem , here you got some pics:

















There is not combination possible to adjust correct the Chain , I´ve mounted different spacers combination but the chain now at his better setting touch with the front derailleur when I use the 24t chainring, with the 36t is ok , if I put a little low the front derailleur, then touch with the swingarm...., I´m confused with this , emailed a week to Moritz but I have not response yet.


----------



## trailterror (7. April 2013)

In general derailleurs have been, and still are a plague....


----------



## beetle (7. April 2013)

@Sergibcn I removed some millimeters from the derailleur by milling it off and adding an additional 1mm spacerr. Using 2x 2.5mm spacer might also work.

By the way... I am using a 22T chain ring.


----------



## beetle (7. April 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> In general derailleurs have been, and still are a plague....



Liegt beim ION 16 aber eher da dran, dass man den Umwerfer da irgendwie dran gezimmert hat.


----------



## der-gute (7. April 2013)

nicht nur beim Ion...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. April 2013)

Wie kann man denn in solch langen Entwicklungsphasen ein Bike konstruieren wo kein Umwerfer gescheit dran passt? Das ION 16 ist doch kein DH-Bike mit dem man nur den Lift benutzt?????
Da muss ich mich nun echt mal über Nicolai wundern....das kann doch nicht so schwer sein..??


----------



## pfalz (7. April 2013)

Mein x.9 Umwerfer passt anstandslos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (7. April 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Mein x.9 Umwerfer passt anstandslos



Dito und schon am Lago getestet


----------



## guru39 (7. April 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Mein x.9 Umwerfer passt anstandslos



dito


----------



## kephren23 (7. April 2013)

dann scheint das umwerfer Problem wohl auf Shimano bezogen, hmm gut das ich noch keinen hab.


----------



## psychoo2 (7. April 2013)

Wäre Super wenn es Seitens Nicolai hier mal ne Stellungnahme geben würde


----------



## acid-driver (8. April 2013)

oder ist die aussage auf die direct-mount-schelle bezogen?
sieht zugegebenermaßen etwas zusammengewürfelt aus mit extraschelle und umwerfer, aber wenns funktioniert?...


----------



## psc1 (8. April 2013)

...es funktioniert nur mit der N-Schelle (hübsch ist zwar was anderes aber...)


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. April 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> oder ist die aussage auf die direct-mount-schelle bezogen?
> sieht zugegebenermaßen etwas zusammengewürfelt aus mit extraschelle und umwerfer, aber wenns funktioniert?...



Beim Rennrad gibt es das öfter!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. April 2013)

Wieso können die ned gleich eine DM Aufnahme dran Schweißen?


----------



## guru39 (8. April 2013)

würde noch bescheidener Aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (8. April 2013)

weil es dann ohne umwerfer "cleaner" aussieht?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. April 2013)

Ob geschweißt oder angeschraubt....funktionieren sollte es zumindest.
Und wenn SRAM besser und/oder Shimano gar nicht geht, wäre das schon eine Info von Nicolai wert, oder?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. April 2013)

@Rashaa
Stimmt für Eisdielen Fahrer ist es schöner. 
Mein Bike sieht kein Wasser oder reinigen. Nur Kette Ölen und nach Bedarf fetten. Das war's.
Das ist ein Spaßgerät und kein vorführbike.


----------



## raschaa (8. April 2013)

grundsätzlich bin ich voll bei dir und fahre ja selber die schelle, die ich ja ein wenig in der Fräse bearbeitet habe um eeeeetwas die optik zu "verfeinern". aber die 11fach und 1 kettenblatt fahrer freuen sich wahrscheinlich das da kein "unbelegtes" anschweissteil rumsteht...


----------



## tommi101 (8. April 2013)

Meine Theorie ist, dass Nicolai jetzt schon weiss das es kurzfristig nur noch 1x11 Schaltungen geben wird (auch in den unteren Qualitätsgruppen und anderer Komponenten Hersteller) und somit die allesamt hässlichen Umwerfer endlich komplett entfallen


----------



## der-gute (8. April 2013)

als ob ein Gewinde am Rohr so sehr stört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

Die Schelle ist doch eine gute Lösung. Auch net anders wie ein Serienschellenumwerfer...sozusagen jetzt dann Indirektmount

G.


----------



## raschaa (8. April 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> als ob ein Gewinde am Rohr so sehr stört...



ist ja ein bisschen mehr als ein gewinde....


----------



## der-gute (8. April 2013)

das is ein RR-Directmount

fürs MTB sieht das so aus:






wobei ich mit "ein Gewinde" meine,
das N da ja was nettes fräsen könnte, was dann an einem Gewinde plus einem Verdrehschutz befestigt wird.


----------



## raschaa (8. April 2013)

ooops, hast recht^^

aber wenn du dir das bild von meiner montierten schelle oben anschaust, siehst du, dass die aufnahme doch ganz schön weg steht von dem sitzrohr. das würde als schweissteil ohne montierten umwerfer schon bescheiden aussehen (imho)...

edith sagt:
achso, jetzt verstehe ich, du meinst eine aufnahme für die aufnahme für den umwerfer


----------



## der-gute (8. April 2013)

was dann wie eine Schelle wäre 

wie is es denn mit der Reifenfreiheit mit dem nach hinten versetzten Umwerfer?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. April 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Meine Theorie ist, dass Nicolai jetzt schon weiss das es kurzfristig nur noch 1x11 Schaltungen geben wird (auch in den unteren Qualitätsgruppen und anderer Komponenten Hersteller) und somit die allesamt hässlichen Umwerfer endlich komplett entfallen




Ich informiere mich ja schon eine Weile über die XX1. Ein paar meiner Mittelgebirgs-Biker-Kumpels, die bislang in der Regel 3-fach fahren, sind skeptisch ob die Bandbreite für AM/Enduro ausreicht.
Ein 22er für uphill und ein 42er für High-Speed vorne sind halt nicht so leicht zu ersetzen. Nicht zu vergessen ein 34er zwischendrin für alles auf dem "Norm-Trail"...


----------



## der-gute (8. April 2013)

du sprichst irgendwie von einem Tourenrad...ich vermisse kein 44er Blatt!


----------



## lakekeman (8. April 2013)

Für AM/Enduro sehe ich kein Problem, mit nem 30er oder 28er Kettenblatt an der XX1 kannst du fast eine identische Abdeckung zu 34/22 - 11/34 erreichen.

42er hat für mich nix mit Enduro zu tun, da lass ich aufm Forstweg rollen und muss nicht noch treten


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. April 2013)

Ich spreche davon 1. den Berg hoch, zweitens den Berg runter, 3. alles zwischendrin...

Ist ein AM/Enduro nicht irgendwo ein "Tourenrad"???

Für mich als klassischer Mittelgebirgsritter eigentlich das passende Rad?! Auf der letzten "Tour" in Solingen/Bergisch Gladbach mit ca. 30km Länge, 900 HM und 4,5 Std. Dauer waren etliche beschwerliche, längere Anstiege, ein paar flowige Vollgas-Teilstücke mit kleineren Sprüngen und ein paar knifflige, technische Downhills dabei. Ist das nicht das Einsatz-Gebiet vom ION 16 oder fahrt ihr alles nur Rennen damit...

Oder anders gefragt, wo setzt IHR eure ION 16 ein????


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2013)

ich will es nutzen so wie du beschreibst, deswegen kommt eine 1x11 für mich nicht infrage.
Das "highspeed" KB lass ich weg und komme so zu zweifach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. April 2013)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass mir die xx1 mit nem 28 er passen würde!!

Bergab tret ich eh net wirklich und lange auf waldautobahnen gerade aus macht mir auch kein spass. Bergauf brauch ich nen leichten gang.....

Wenn acros endlich mal ne adapterlösung parat hätte, dann könnt ich schwach werden...

Ständig schleifts (wenn auch minimal) in irgendwelchen gängen am umwerfer oder kefü....


----------



## lakekeman (8. April 2013)

Ich fahre seit Jahren genau das, AM Touren, technische Trails und DH von Heimrevier über Mittelgebirge bis Alpen.
Auf dem Trail bin ich mit dem 34er Blatt nie (wirklich nie) an die Grenze gekommen.

Also ist die XX1 absolut ausreichend.

42er Blatt ist was für Tempo in der Ebene oder Forststraßen bergab, für mich völlig uninteressant.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (8. April 2013)

> aber die 11fach und 1 kettenblatt fahrer freuen sich wahrscheinlich das da kein "unbelegtes" anschweissteil rumsteht...


Genau!!!! 



> Oder anders gefragt, wo setzt IHR eure ION 16 ein????


mein einsatzgebiet ist steil berghoch und steil berg nab, fuer alles andere gibt es andere bikes, ich habe mich auch fuer XX1 entschieden (28t), damit habe ich ca. die selbe uebersetzung wie mit 22 (KB) / 33 (Kassette), komme also damit alles hoch und runter wie schon vom trailterror gesagt, langt auch mir ein 28 blatt, also auf XX1 umgerechnet ca. 30,5 (KB)!

Also wer ein universalbike sucht, der ist in meinen augen mit der XX1 loesung nicht ganz otimal zufrieden (da man def. kompromisse eingehen MUSS) ! Wer aber ein individuelles bike sucht, was direkt ein bereich abdecken soll, ist die XX1 Loesung fuer mich Tip top!!!

und die Umwerfer problematik gibts dort auch nicht ... grins!!! 

noch ein paar tage dann steht mein Ion 16 + XX1 bereit

gruss


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ich will es nutzen so wie du beschreibst, deswegen kommt eine 1x11 für mich nicht infrage.
> Das "highspeed" KB lass ich weg und komme so zu zweifach.




Laut meinen persönlichen Berechnungen ist eine XX1 mit 28er Blatt fast identisch mit (m)einer 2-fach (24/36 vorne) und 10-fach hinten. Einzig der größte (schnellste) Gang fehlt. Wozu da noch 2-fach??

 @Nicolai_16

Dan bin ich gespannt auf den Erfahrungsbericht...


----------



## der-gute (8. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> waren etliche beschwerliche, längere Anstiege, ein paar flowige Vollgas-Teilstücke mit kleineren Sprüngen und ein paar knifflige, technische Downhills dabei



ich hab da keine Indikation für ein 42er Blatt gesehen...

bergab trete ich mit 34(36 auf 11, das reicht im Gelände IMMER

schneller geht nur auf ner Strasse, wobei ich da auch mit 36x11 schnell genug bin. kann einer mal die Geschwindigkeit mit 42x11 bei erträglicher Trittfrequenz berechnen? kommt mir sau schnell vor!

wobei....früher war das auch DH:


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2013)

uups


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Laut meinen persönlichen Berechnungen ist eine XX1 mit 28er Blatt fast identisch mit (m)einer 2-fach (24/36 vorne) und 10-fach hinten. Einzig der größte (schnellste) Gang fehlt. Wozu da noch 2-fach?



Okay soweit hatte ich das nicht durchdacht, dann ergibt das ganze natürlich sinn, jetzt nur die Frage: ist das KB von der XX1 auch an anderen Kurbel nutzbar?

 @der-gute

geiles KB
jetzt versteh ich nen Bekannten dem sein 46 immernoch zu klein ist


----------



## Nicolai_16 (8. April 2013)

> Laut meinen persönlichen Berechnungen ist eine XX1 mit *28er* Blatt fast  identisch mit (m)einer 2-fach (*24*/36 vorne) und *10*-fach *36t* hinten.


ist sogar zu 100% dieselbe uebersetzung  also fuer berg hoch langt es,,, bergab muss man ca. 3 gaenge abziehen!!


----------



## trailterror (9. April 2013)

Ich glaub du kannst zumindest die xx1 kurbel mit den restlichen 2x10 komponenten kombinieren.... Würd für mich aber nur bedingt sinn machen, da ich die grosse kassette hinten bräuchte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (9. April 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich hab da keine Indikation für ein 42er Blatt gesehen...
> 
> bergab trete ich mit 34(36 auf 11, das reicht im Gelände IMMER
> 
> schneller geht nur auf ner Strasse, wobei ich da auch mit 36x11 schnell genug bin. kann einer mal die Geschwindigkeit mit 42x11 bei erträglicher Trittfrequenz berechnen? kommt mir sau schnell vor!



Bei 85 rpm komm man auf ca. 43 km/h, bei 100 rpm auf 50 km/h und bei 110 rpm auf 55 km/h.

Gruß
Max


----------



## JAY-L (9. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Okay soweit hatte ich das nicht durchdacht, dann ergibt das ganze natürlich sinn, jetzt nur die Frage: ist das KB von der XX1 auch an anderen Kurbel nutzbar?



Nein der Spider ist anders ausserdem benötigst die entsprechende xx1 Kette und damit den kompletten Antrieb.

Gruß
Max


----------



## kephren23 (9. April 2013)

war mir klar das ich schon alles brauch, nur die hässliche kurbel( meine Meinung) kommt bei mir nich ans Rad.

 war mir eigentlich auch klar das es nicht passt.


----------



## JAY-L (9. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> war mir klar das ich schon alles brauch, nur die hässliche kurbel( meine Meinung) kommt bei mir nich ans Rad.
> 
> war mir eigentlich auch klar das es nicht passt.



Welche Kurbel wolltest du denn an deinem Ion verbauen?
Evtl. Kann mann sich ja hier einen Spider fertigen lassen:
http://hellore.se/experimentalprototype/?page_id=41

Gruß
Max


----------



## kephren23 (9. April 2013)

darüber könnte man nachdenken, wird ne race face.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. April 2013)

Die XX1 läuft mit 10-fach Kette....

Allerdings sind die Löcher nicht im 90 Grad Winkel, deshalb passt das XX1 KB zumindest nicht an andere Spider.


 @_kephren23_

War das nciht so, dass Race Face gerne Probleme macht, weil man die schlecht "aufspacern" kann und es mit Kettenführungen eng wird...?? Meine Atlas AM verträgt z.B. keinen weiteren Spacer auf der Antriebsseite weil es sonst aufs Innelager drückt und schleift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Dafür gabs dann die Atlas Fr.

G.


----------



## JAY-L (9. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Die XX1 läuft mit 10-fach Kette....



Die XX1 ist aber leicher als die 1091R. Ausserdem gibts die 1091R nur mit 114 gliedern was warscheinlich zu kuz ist denn die XX1 hat 118 Glieder.

Ob die Aussenlaschen bei einer 10 breiter sind weis ich nicht genau.


----------



## Sergibcn (10. April 2013)

Hi everyone , is a pity but my chain is still bad adjusted , It´s like the frame has not been calculated allright to work with shimano derailleur otherwise I don´t understand.., about XX1 I don´t consider about low range so I preferr a 2x10 for my trails, one vid of last Monday

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIdTM0PeJ2Q&feature=share&list=LLgUlBxczWOmXbXjfB0GWQyg"]NEW Nicolai ion16 in action - YouTube[/nomedia]

720p is available


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. April 2013)

Sergibcn schrieb:


> Hi everyone , is a pity but my chain is still bad adjusted , It´s like the frame has not been calculated allright to work with shimano derailleur otherwise I don´t understand.., about XX1 I don´t consider about low range so I preferr a 2x10 for my trails, one vid of last Monday
> 
> NEW Nicolai ion16 in action - YouTube
> 
> 720p is available




Unfortunately the video is not working, because you used some music that causes conflict with German music law. Use something that is GEMA free.


----------



## psychoo2 (10. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

was für Laufräder fahrt Ihr so an Euren Ion´s ??

Gruß
PSY


----------



## beetle (10. April 2013)

ZTR Flow, Tune King MK/Kong, Sapim CX Ray von Felix aufgebaut.


----------



## Bonvivant (10. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> darüber könnte man nachdenken, wird ne race face.


FRM Kurbeln gibt's auch für die XX1 Kettenblätter.


----------



## psc1 (10. April 2013)

ZTR Flow mit Hope Pro 2 mit Sapimspeichen


----------



## beetle (10. April 2013)

@Bonvivant: Du wolltest doch Bilder sehen. Richtig gute gibts noch nicht, aber bissel was in Action:


----------



## Bonvivant (10. April 2013)

beetle schrieb:


>


Ich glaub, ich guck's mir mal in echt an Hüpfen kann's auf jeden Fall schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (10. April 2013)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich guck's mir mal in echt an Hüpfen kann's auf jeden Fall schon



Kommst halt vorbei. Dann darfst du auch mal mit hüpfen. 

Die Hüpfburg gibts auf dem Haustrail mit anschließender Freeride Strecke, wo die Kicker dann auch mal ein Meter hoch werden.


----------



## vinc (10. April 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Wäre Super wenn es Seitens Nicolai hier mal ne Stellungnahme geben würde



Im Anhang ein Foto vom unbearbeiteten Shimano und (von Haus aus schmaler) bearbeiteten SRAM Umwerfer.

Leider arbeitet Shimano bei der Fertigung der Umwerfer nicht so sauber wie SRAM. Eine Ecke des Shimano Käfigs steht so über dass sie mit der Schwinge kollidiert. Diese Ecke muss von Hand (mit der Feile oder Fächerscheibe-Winkelschleifer) abgenommen werden. Dann passt dieser auch ans ION 16. 

Ich hoffe das hilft euch weiter. 

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## beetle (10. April 2013)

Soso... Shimano arbeitet nicht genau. Ahja.


----------



## raschaa (10. April 2013)

mein slx umwerfer passt....

Laufräder:


----------



## vinc (10. April 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Soso... Shimano arbeitet nicht genau. Ahja.



http://derhonigmannsagt.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/goldwaage-kopp.jpg


----------



## Ti-Max (10. April 2013)

Nicht nur bei Liteville feilt man ...


----------



## Hatehiller (10. April 2013)

Ähm, Vinc...??
nächste Frage, bei mir stehn beide Gewinde-Bolzen der Postmountaufnahme ca. 1mm über. Und leider findet das der Spider meiner Hope-Bremsscheibe nicht so prickelnd
Bin ich allein mit dem Problem??


----------



## schnubbi81 (10. April 2013)

Um 180 grad drehen, dann stehen sie nichtmehr raus.


----------



## guru39 (10. April 2013)

Dreh das Insert einfach um und das Problem ist gelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (10. April 2013)

Erster! ;-)


----------



## Hatehiller (10. April 2013)

Danke Jungs!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (11. April 2013)

das gleiche problem hatte ich auch, aber schwupps umgedreht, passt alles wieder perfekt!


----------



## kephren23 (11. April 2013)




----------



## WODAN (11. April 2013)

Seht Ihr, nicht immer gleich über jede Kleinigkeit mekkern, es findet sich für Alles eine Lösung ;-)


----------



## 8Trek8 (11. April 2013)

moin moin ,
ich überlege mir ein bike für alles aufzubauen. fahre bis jetzt ein Session 9.9 und ein Remedy 8. 
da ich aber durch körperliche probleme nicht mehr dh rennen fahre wollte ich mir vll ein ion 16 zulegen.

meine frage wäre nur ob es auch akzeptabel bergauf geht, berg ab mach ich mir da keine sorgen^^

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. April 2013)

Ich finde auch, dass die Erfahrungsberichte etwas kurz kommen, nachdem jetzt doch ein paar ION 16 unterwegs sind.
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Lust sich mal etwas ausführlicher zu äußern.....

Mich persönlich würde natürlich auch der Vergleich zum Helius AM interessieren. Vor allem, weil mein AM doch recht nervös beim Uphill ist und das VR im Vergleich zum Vorgängerbike deutlich schneller steigt.


----------



## derAndre (11. April 2013)

Andreas, Du guckst Dich doch nicht ernsthaft nach nem anderen Bike um? Das AM ist doch noch nicht mal richtig dreckig geworden  Was hast Du denn für ne Gabel drinne, das es schnell steigt? Das AM von MikeLima steigt kein Stück (ich hab noch nie gesehen das er die Talas abgesenkt hätte). Vielleicht liegt es ja irgendwie an Deinem Setup?

Solltest Du den Rahmen aber los werden wollen, sag Bescheid ich helf Dir beim entsorgen


----------



## hömma (11. April 2013)

Die Aussage wundert mich jetzt auch. Bin jetzt sogar extra auf die Lyrik RC2DH (170 mm) umgestiegen, weil ich die Absenkung bei meiner 55 nicht mal bei steilsten Rampen brauchte. Das war bei meinem Ghost mit 130 mm v/h definitiv anders.


----------



## Kontragonist (11. April 2013)

Weiß nicht, ob es schon hier war, passt aber gerade in die Unterhaltung:

ION 16 # Liebling der Testcrew # [read more]

(von der Startseite auf nicolai.net)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. April 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Andreas, Du guckst Dich doch nicht ernsthaft nach nem anderen Bike um? Das AM ist doch noch nicht mal richtig dreckig geworden  Was hast Du denn für ne Gabel drinne, das es schnell steigt? Das AM von MikeLima steigt kein Stück (ich hab noch nie gesehen das er die Talas abgesenkt hätte). Vielleicht liegt es ja irgendwie an Deinem Setup?
> 
> Solltest Du den Rahmen aber los werden wollen, sag Bescheid ich helf Dir beim entsorgen



Keine Ahnung André, bis auf den Dämpfer ist alles Original aus dem Wildcard, und da musste ich sogar am Berg noch ordentlich am Lenker ziehen um das VR hochzukriegen. Ein Wheelie/Manual war da Schwerstarbeit...
Beim AM muss ich nur das vielzitierte "aus dem Handgelenk schnippen" und schon geht das Ding vorne hoch. Ich weiß noch nicht was besser ist...
Ich merk das sogar beim "Beschleunigen" im sitzen oder stehen und mein Dämpfer ist ausreichend straff abgestimmt mit gerade mal 25% SAG und genug Low-Speed Druckstufe....?!

Aber ich hatte ja schon auf den Proberunden den Eindruck bei dem Bike weiter hinten und nicht so mittig zu sitzen wie beim Wildcard - es hat mich also nicht überrascht, aber ich dachte ich gewöhn mich schneller dran. Aber die Saison ist ja auch noch jung....

Kannst gerne mal ne Proberunde drehen....


----------



## beetle (11. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass die Erfahrungsberichte etwas kurz kommen, nachdem jetzt doch ein paar ION 16 unterwegs sind.
> Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Lust sich mal etwas ausführlicher zu äußern.....



Mein Kurzbericht: Isch okee.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. April 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Mein Kurzbericht: Isch okee.




Danke, ganz im Zeichen von guru...der hat auch so ausführliche Dinger parat...


----------



## derAndre (11. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich merk das sogar beim "Beschleunigen" im sitzen ...



Das liegt an Deiner Sattelstütze die länger ist als mein ganzer Rahmen 



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Kannst gerne mal ne Proberunde drehen....



Darauf komme ich gerne mal zurück, wenn wir uns mehr oder weniger zufällig im Wald sehen. Dann fährst Du mal mein Männerbike und wirst anschließend dem vollgefederten Dasein ohnehin abschwören, hehe.


----------



## der-gute (11. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Vor allem, weil mein AM doch recht nervös beim Uphill ist und das VR im Vergleich zum Vorgängerbike deutlich schneller steigt.



willst du wirklich eine Antwort?

dann schau Dir doch mal deinen Spacer-Turm an.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. April 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Das liegt an Deiner Sattelstütze die länger ist als mein ganzer Rahmen
> 
> 
> 
> Darauf komme ich gerne mal zurück, wenn wir uns mehr oder weniger zufällig im Wald sehen. Dann fährst Du mal mein Männerbike und wirst anschließend dem vollgefederten Dasein ohnehin abschwören, hehe.



Die "Mini"-Stütze war im alten Bike aber auch drin...

Ich find Dein Stahlross ja echt interessant, aber ob das auf Dauer so gut wäre für meinen alten Rücken? Man kann halt doch nicht alles mit den Beinen oder Fahrtechnik ausbügeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. April 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> willst du wirklich eine Antwort?
> 
> dann schau Dir doch mal deinen Spacer-Turm an.




Ich hatte im alten Bike eine noch höhere Front, bin jetzt 2! cm tiefer als vorher und hab schon nur noch 2cm übrig...aber Danke für die Idee...

Übrigens scheinen Spacertürme gerade beim ION 16 ja wieder in Mode zu kommen....bäumen die sich dann auch so schnell auf?


----------



## Hatehiller (11. April 2013)

So, etwas verspätet mal was buntes
Monarch Plus kam heute von Flatout-Suspensions sodass dem Einfahr-Wochenende im Vinschgau nichts mehr im Wege steht
Dann gerne auch nen Fahrbericht...
Sonst fährt mit ne BOS Deville, HOPE Moto V2 mit 200/180,
Crossmax SX am HR, Easton Havoc AM am VR mit.
Antriebsmäßig momentan noch RF Atlas mit X.O
Sobald mein Konto den Rahmen verkraftet hat gibts dann ne XX1 mit 30Zähnen.


----------



## derAndre (11. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich find Dein Stahlross ja echt interessant, aber ob das auf Dauer so gut wäre für meinen alten Rücken? Man kann halt doch nicht alles mit den Beinen oder Fahrtechnik ausbügeln...



Ich dachte ja ich könnte muss aber zerknirscht zugeben das mich La Palma vom Gegenteil überzeugt hat. Für die heimischen Trails und den ein oder anderen Bikepark ist das Ding perfekt.

Aber hier geht es um IONs, deswegen schweige ich jetzt oder wir reden wenn wir uns sehen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. April 2013)

@Hatehiller

Das sind ja schon eine ganze Menge Farben...bin gespannt auf den Aufbau....


----------



## raschaa (11. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass die Erfahrungsberichte etwas kurz kommen, nachdem jetzt doch ein paar ION 16 unterwegs sind.
> Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Lust sich mal etwas ausführlicher zu äußern.....
> 
> Mich persönlich würde natürlich auch der Vergleich zum Helius AM interessieren. Vor allem, weil mein AM doch recht nervös beim Uphill ist und das VR im Vergleich zum Vorgängerbike deutlich schneller steigt.



hey pinki^^

erfahrungsberichte sind doch schall und rauch, ich würde dir eine probefahrt anbieten im raum boppard, stromberg, rheingau... bei interesse PN.


----------



## lakekeman (11. April 2013)

Och mich würden ein paar "echte" Erfahrungsberichte auch interessieren. Deswegen kauf ich ja nicht gleich los.. 

Speziell der Vergleich des Hinterbaus zum Helius AM. Neue Lagerung / generelle Charakteristik.


----------



## raschaa (11. April 2013)

hab kein AM und bins nur mal kurz probegefahren... ich persönlich finde die "alte" lagerung völlig OK und kann bisher nur berichten, dass die neue ein geringes losbrechen hat (was aber nur beim parkplatz test auffällt), on trail merke ich keinen nennenswerten unterschied, allerdings stelle ich meinen nadelgelagerten Ion20 hinterbau auch immer sehr penibel ein....

das Ion16 fühlt sich hinten super gut an, feines ansprechen, schönen support im "midstroke", mit entsprechend eingestellter low speed druckstufe sehr antriebsneutral. selbst bei heftigem, eher dh orientiertem geballer fühlt es sich endlos an, ich würde sagen perfekte end-progression.

habe mich letztens darauf eingelassen zwei kumpels auf big bikes (Ion20 + AFR) auf einer hi-speed strecke zu jagen und habe eine 40-50cm tiefe querrinne viiieeeell zu spät gesehen (OK, ich bin zu dicht aufgefahren und mein vordermann hats auch zu spät realisiert^^), kurz und heftig gebremst, bremse geöffnet, vordrerrad gelupft und mit (so dachte ich) viel zu viel speed das hinterrad in den gegenhang geknallt... ich dachte mir schon, OK alter, jetzt hebt's dich aus und du gehst bei 40+ kmh über den lenker... NIX, gar nichts, der hinterbau hat das voll weggemacht, da wurde mir klar, dass ich mir über das potential des hinterbaus noch lange nicht im klaren bin...

ich habe nicht viel erfahrung auf anderen bikes in dieser federwegsklasse ausser mein 07er Fusion Freak das ich seit 4 jahren fahre. den float-link hinterbau finde ich immer noch sehr gut aber der Ion hinterbau steckt den locker in den sack. ich denke das Ion16 ist wahrscheinlich 'ne wirklich super gute Enduro Race Maschine, vielleicht nicht das aller schnellste bike bergauf auch wenn man recht mühelos steigungen erklimmen kann, aber bergab wird es wahrscheinlich schwer zu toppen sein.


----------



## psychoo2 (11. April 2013)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> So, etwas verspätet mal was buntes
> Monarch Plus kam heute von Flatout-Suspensions sodass dem Einfahr-Wochenende im Vinschgau nichts mehr im Wege steht
> Dann gerne auch nen Fahrbericht...
> Sonst fährt mit ne BOS Deville, HOPE Moto V2 mit 200/180,
> ...



Was für ein Grün ist das ??
Kostet das eloxieren in dieser Farbe Aufpreis ?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. April 2013)

@raschaa

Danke für das Angebot der Probefahrt und den kurzen Hinterbau-Bericht...

Werde nächsten Samstag hoffentlich das ION 16 beim Thomas (Bike Bauer Open Days) fahren können. Die Idee haben vermutlich 100 andere auch, aber vielleicht klappt´s ja.

Beim AM stört mich bislang eigentlich nur das einen Tacken zu kurze OR (XL wäre zu lang gewesen) und der damit verbundene kurze REACH den ich halt hauptsächlich im Stehen merke. Und da ich zu 90% im Stehen fahre...naja. Ansonsten das schnell steigende VR, aber daran kann man sich vermutlich gewöhnen...bin gespannt wie sich das ION 16 da spontan anfühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (12. April 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Was für ein Grün ist das ??
> Kostet das eloxieren in dieser Farbe Aufpreis ?



das wird das giftgrün eloxal sein. 
da kommt nen ordentlicher Preis obendrauf, aber das Ergebnis ist wirklich wundervoll.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (12. April 2013)

*"meins" fertig*......  muss nur noch paar fotos machen.... !!!

Gewicht (gr. L) mit verstellbare Sattelstuetze/ XX1/ Flow/ Saint/ Syntace/ Fox 34/ 860gr Reifen.....

13,5kg.... 

erste ausfahrt wartet.....!


----------



## trailterror (12. April 2013)

Bilder, schnell 
 @kalkhoffpink

Ich freu mich auf dein direktes AM vs Ion urteil!

Eins weiss ich ganz genau: du wirst mit rücken- und nackenschmerzen vom bike steigen


----------



## Hatehiller (12. April 2013)

jepp, ist giftgrün elox. Hauptrahmen macht 200EUR, Kettenstreben nochmal nen hunni...


----------



## lakekeman (12. April 2013)

@raschaa

Vielen Dank, da kann man schonmal was mit anfangen 

Ich sehe du fährst ein L mit 60er Vorbau? Wie groß bist du ?


----------



## raschaa (12. April 2013)

189 bei 87 schrittlänge, gefühlt könnte der rahmen nen ticken länger sein aber der sprung zu xl war mir definitiv zu massiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. April 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> 189 bei 87 schrittlänge, gefühlt könnte der rahmen nen ticken länger sein aber der sprung zu xl war mir definitiv zu massiv



Ich bin auch 1.89m groß mit 89er Schrittlänge und das ION 16 ist in "L" schon länger als das AM, vor allem beim REACH deutlich...und immer noch zu kurz...??...


----------



## lakekeman (12. April 2013)

Naja mit knapp 1,90 ist man nunmal irgendwo zwischen L und XL..


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. April 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Naja mit knapp 1,90 ist man nunmal irgendwo zwischen L und XL..



Kommt vermutlich auch auf die Proportionen Oberkörper/Beine an.
Mein altes Wildcard mit 617mm OR und 438mm REACH hat mit 70er Vorbau perfekt gepasst. Das ION 16 hat sogar 441mm REACH das AM dafür nur 425mm


----------



## guru39 (12. April 2013)

Back to the Roots


----------



## raschaa (12. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 1.89m groß mit 89er Schrittlänge und das ION 16 ist in "L" schon länger als das AM, vor allem beim REACH deutlich...und immer noch zu kurz...??...



naja, wir sind gleich groß, aber ich habe 2cm kürzere SL, also würde ich wahrscheinlich gerne ein bisschen mehr reach haben als du? ist aber akademisch und wahrscheinlich würde ich im direkten vergleich kein unterschied merken wenn der rahmen jetzt 10mm mehr reach hätte, ich fände es nur interessant aber wie gesagt, kann gut sein, dass es sich nur in meinem kopf abspielt.

ich bin überglücklich mit dem ding und fühle mich sau wohl drauf. wenn ich ein LRS für mein "altes" Freak habe werde ich mal vergleichsfahrten machen und da wird es mir wahrscheinlich wirklich dämmern^^


----------



## pfalz (12. April 2013)

ich kann mal die ersten Vergleiche ziehen, allerdings 'nur' zum Helius FR, und, da ich kein Fahrtechnik- und Federelementexperte bin, frei nach Popometer

Helius FR mit PUSH-tuned DHX5 und Titanfeder, Lyrik U-Turn Coil, Federweg hinten auf 167mm

vs.

ION 16 mit X-Fusion Vector Air HLR, gleiche Gabel, ca. 1,5kg leichter bei vergleichbarem Aufbau, Einstellung LOW

Uphill:
Helius: durch den steileren Lenkwinkel minimal wendiger in engen Kehren, etwas träger im Antritt, 'versinkt' etwas mehr im Federweg wenn es steil wird. Absenken der Gabel fast immer erforderlich (Reset 150 Steuersatz, keine Spacer).

ION: Kaum Unterschied in der Wendigkeit bergauf, habe bisher nur an einer steinigen Bergaufpassage die Gabel um die Hälfte abgesenkt, da das Vorderrad gestiegen ist (Flatstack, 1,5cm Spacer unter Vorbau). Steht besser (aufrechter) im Federweg

Downhill
Helius: plüschig  der Hinterbau spürbar softer, meiner Meinung nach auch etwas agiler (kann aber daran liegen, dass ich beim ION noch am Set-Up feineinstellen bin). Wendiger, aber auch geringfügig unruhiger

ION: Hinterbau etwas straffer, aber fährt sich ausgewogener, sackt nicht so schnell ein in Anliegern. Definitiv laufruhiger, in engen Kehren braucht wohl durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel ein wenig mehr Nachdruck, kurvt aber sehr willig...kann man das so sagen? Hinterbau ist etwas kürzer als beim Helius. Gefühlt etwas mehr Reserve im Hinterbau, und an die tiefe Front muss ich mich noch gewöhnen. Hängt am Gas, das Vorderrad geht schneller hoch (als ich bei der Jungfernfahrt durch ein Pfütze surfen wollte, hat es mich fast nach hinten übergeschmissen...das Helius wollte da schon mehr gezogen werden). Lässt sich leichter abdrücken vom Boden und liegt etwas ausgewogener in der Luft.

Kurzum, ich bereue die Entscheidung auf keinen Fall und hab mich noch nie auf Anhieb so wohl gefühlt auf einem Bike. Den Vorsatz, es beim ersten Downhill langsam angehen zu lassen, hab ich schon nach 50m verworfen . Auch die Bergauffähigkeiten haben mich überzeugt, vor allem, da ich wahrscheinlich keine Gabelabsenkung mehr brauche....
Jan Andrews


----------



## kephren23 (12. April 2013)

@guru39
das sieht ja knaller aus. der Sattel is größer wie der Rahmen


----------



## raschaa (12. April 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> ION 16 mit X-Fusion Vector Air HLR,....



hey, magste nicht in "meinem" Vector thread deine Einstellungen posten und wir vergleichen mal setups?


----------



## 8Trek8 (12. April 2013)

das is doch mal ein schöner einblick ins fahrverhalten des ion´s.
wenn ich noch mal selber dazu komme auf nem 16er zu fahren wird eines bestellt ^^ dann bekommt mein ion 14 einen großen bruder


----------



## beetle (12. April 2013)

Ich habe immer noch kein Verlangen danach am vorgegebenen Grundsetup des CCDB air was zu ändern. Hatte den nach Katalog eingestellt und bisher so gelassen. Normalerweise bastel ich da deutlich mehr. Zum Beispiel bei meiner Lyrik habe ich immer noch nicht den passenden Shimstack gefunden. Bin aber nahe dran. Das CCDB air Teil... einfach nur: OMFG!

Habe ich schon gesagt das der CCDB air echt ein geiles Ding ist?  Übrigens habe ich keine Probleme mit der Progession. ich nutze den Federweg bis auf 2-3mm aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (12. April 2013)

@raschaa
mach ich...


----------



## Nicolai_16 (12. April 2013)

So nun ist es bei mir auch endlich so weit..... 

siehe Bilder:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10497022&postcount=73

Gruss


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2013)

Geile leicht Kiste

G.


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. April 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## psc1 (12. April 2013)

Sehr schickes Teil!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. April 2013)

Ein Traum Made in Germany.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. April 2013)

Hier mal mein erster Erfahrungsbericht Ion 16 + XX1

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10499631&postcount=79

sry hatte ich im falschen tread gepostet *-*

Gruss


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. April 2013)

hat von euch jemand ne idee wo ich ein kleines taco (unteres Kettenführungs Taco) herbekomme fuer meine XX1 Kurbel 28t ?

aktl ist ein MRP AMG 28-32t drauf, leider steht das taco ewig weit drüber obwohl es für 28-32t ausgelegt ist, obtisch net schoen.

oder habt ihr irgendwelche vorschläge? natürlich könnte man jetzt diskutieren ob man mit einem 28KB noch ein Taco braucht, aber mir pers. wichtig, 




 erkennt man zwar schlecht aber steht mind. 2cm übers KB

vielen dank

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (13. April 2013)

Wichtig in dem Sinne das es aus Sicherheitsgründen, bei Chrashes oder Bodenkontakt die Kette auf dem Kb hält oder als schutz fürs KB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. April 2013)

> als schutz fürs KB


 
sollte nur als schutz fürs KB dienen, mehr net.


----------



## kephren23 (13. April 2013)

normale bash kann man nicht montiere oder willste net?

ansonsten vielleicht ne Kefü modifizieren.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. April 2013)

nee kein bash.....bloss net!

diese KeFü siehe link habe ich, und auch modifiziert, also die obige führung habe ich abgeflext u nutze jetzt nur das taco, aber dieses taco schaut ziemlich weit rüber obwohl das taco (KeFü) für 28-32 ausgelegt ist

http://www.mountainracingproducts.com/mrp/amg/

funktionieren tuts, nur optisch nicht perfekt... lol


----------



## geq (13. April 2013)

boahh bin ich gespannt wie`n flitzer , gerade fertig geworden...
Und morgen bei bestem Wetter wird die Karre eingerockt


----------



## kephren23 (13. April 2013)

okay verstehe!


vielleicht zwei neue Bohrungen machen um das Taco weiter nach innen zu versetzen?
Wird aber bei der MRP etwas schwer/eng bei der rechten Bohrung.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. April 2013)

@geq gratuliere,,,,, bilder wollen wir sehn!!!!!!!!!

dann genieß deine erste ausfahrt morgen, wirst begeistert sein...



> [vielleicht zwei neue Bohrungen machen /QUOTE]
> ja das werde ich auch machen, aber dann habe ich nur die unteren 2 befestigungsschrauben, da das obige loch der KeFü, dann dort kein metal mehr hat. lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sergibcn (14. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Unfortunately the video is not working, because you used some music that causes conflict with German music law. Use something that is GEMA free.



try with this https://vimeo.com/63457248


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. April 2013)

Thanks that worked...

Respekt for the speed you ride down that nice but rocky (gnarly) trail...did you speed up the video in some sections?

What tyres do you use?


----------



## Sergibcn (14. April 2013)

Hi , I didn´t speed any video...why do you think this?
Yeah there are a lot of rocks in my zone in Barcelona are more trails like this , you must to ride carefully with the rocks !
Front Minion DHF 3c exo
Rear Ignitor UST


----------



## NoStyle (14. April 2013)

Sergibcn schrieb:


> try with this https://vimeo.com/63457248


Nice Video and Riding! You´ve got some great Trails there.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (15. April 2013)

hier mal meine erste richtige testfahrt mit dem ION 16..... 

kurz fassung = man faehrt sich es geil..... 


Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (15. April 2013)




----------



## Sergibcn (15. April 2013)

Nice !


----------



## lakekeman (15. April 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> ja das werde ich auch machen, aber dann habe ich nur die unteren 2 befestigungsschrauben, da das obige loch der KeFü, dann dort kein metal mehr hat. lol



Ich hatte genau die gleiche Kombi im Sinn, ein 28er XX1 Blatt mit der MRP AMg.
Sieht aber echt nicht so toll aus, liegt wohl daran dass der Taco bis 32er Blätter abdecken soll.

Hast du schon eine zufriedenstellende Lösung gebastelt, eventuell mit Bild? Sonst verzichte ich vielleicht doch noch auf die AMg und hoffe, dass man mit dem 28er nicht stark aufsetzt.


----------



## Hatehiller (15. April 2013)

CSiXX bietet auch erst ab 32t an...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. April 2013)

Vielleicht gibts das schon?

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/03/26...ith-88-bcd-and-gxp-integrated-bash-xx1-rings/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (15. April 2013)

Sieht interessant aus, ist aber so wie ich es sehe ein direct mount Kettenblatt für "normale" SRAM Kurbeln und nicht für die XX1 Kurbel (da werden die Blätter auch verschraubt).


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. April 2013)

Ich glaub da kommt noch so einiges dieses Jahr. Das Wolf-Ding sieht schon verdächtig nach XX1 aus...

http://wolftoothcomponents.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## lakekeman (15. April 2013)

Jup die Zähne sind im XX1 Stil aber die Kettenblattaufnahme nicht. Aber vielleicht kommen noch ja noch mehr Varianten.
Oder ich muss halt keine XX1 Kurbel fahren.
Naja wird sich zeigen, erstmal so probieren denke ich.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. April 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Jup die Zähne sind im XX1 Stil aber die Kettenblattaufnahme nicht. Aber vielleicht kommen noch ja noch mehr Varianten.
> Oder ich muss halt keine XX1 Kurbel fahren.
> Naja wird sich zeigen, erstmal so probieren denke ich.



Bei den KBs ist eine XX1 ja bald auch unnötig...


----------



## Nicolai_16 (15. April 2013)

> Hast du schon eine zufriedenstellende Lösung gebastelt, eventuell mit  Bild? Sonst verzichte ich vielleicht doch noch auf die AMg und hoffe,  dass man mit dem 28er nicht stark aufsetzt.



nein bis her noch keine anstandige loesung gefunden, aber wenn ich mal zeit u lust habe werde ich mir mal paar neue loecher bohren und den guard etwas hoeher setzten, (nachteil ist aber das dann nur noch die unteren beiden schrauben an der aufnahme befestigt sind),


----------



## emt930st (16. April 2013)

Erste Ausfahrt - erste Eindrücke:
Samstag habe ich mein ION16 vom Guru abgeholt, der es perfekt aufgebaut hat. Gabel: RS Lyrik RC2 DH Dual Position Air 160/130. Dämpfer: Vivid Air R2C, X0 2x10 38/24 auf 11-36, Magura MTS, RS Reverb Stealth. Laufräder: ACROS/DT-Swiss/ZTR FLOW EX.
Der erste Trail bergauf und da zeigt das ION16 schon mal was es kann. Mit der relativ flachen Geometrie und mit der Gabelabsenkung fährt sich es so richtig entspannt bergauf. Super! Die Absenkung macht unglaublich viel aus. Also kann man mit dem ION16 so richtig klettern. Ich finde ja, dass man sich die HM erstmal erarbeiten muss, bevor man sich dann wieder vernichtet.

Für Bergab dann muss man die Gabel erst komplett entlasten, um den vollen Federweg wieder zurück zu bekommen. Fahreindruck bergab: Geil! Das ION16 will geradezu herumgeworfen werden. In die Anlieger, in die Sprünge. Super Handling, immer Kontrolle. Und schnell! Das Rad hat so viel Reserven, dass scheint einen aufzufordern, mal die Sau rauszulassen und immer mehr zu wagen. Das macht so viel Spass, ich bin damit dann auch runter vom Trail und habe mir querwaldein meinen eigenen Trail gesucht.

Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, dass ich mit dem ION16 sehr glücklich bin. 100% die richtige Wahl. Danke an Guru für die super Beratung und den perfekten Aufbau.


----------



## der-gute (16. April 2013)

emt930st schrieb:


> ich bin damit dann auch runter vom Trail und habe mir querwaldein meinen eigenen Trail gesucht.



Nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## emt930st (16. April 2013)

Nur dort, wo die Waldkosmetiker (Holzfäller) schon mal ein wenig (mit ultraschwerem Gerät) unterwegs waren.


----------



## der-gute (16. April 2013)

Hmmm, deine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. April 2013)

emt930st schrieb:


> ......... Danke an Guru für die super Beratung und den perfekten Aufbau.




Danke schön! Geht runter wie Ö ....ähm


----------



## Nicolai_16 (16. April 2013)

gewicht?


----------



## Hatehiller (17. April 2013)

Warum ist bei meinem ION16 (erstes Nicolai) die Bremsaufnahme überlackiert???
Frag mich das schon seit ich das Baby ausm Karton gezogen hab...
Macht es Sinn sich die nochmal im Shop überarbeiten zu lassen? Die angebotenen Werkzeuge dafür sind ja höllisch teuer.
Kenn das so werde von Canyon noch von Rocky Mountain, deswegen leicht irritiert...
Wenn mir das jemand aufklären kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Guru??


----------



## der-gute (17. April 2013)

ähm....das ist doch PM mit nem Insert!?
da braucht am Rahmen nix blank sein,
wenn das Insert in die Aufnahme passt...


----------



## Hatehiller (17. April 2013)

Ach und... ja ist mir klar dass ich das Problem bei nem Raw-Rahmen nicht hätte


----------



## Hatehiller (17. April 2013)

Naja die Bremse dockt ja trotzdem am Rahmen an, egal ob nun Postmount oder IS...
Und wenn an der Berührungsfläche Lack ist , ists meiner meinung nach einfach ungenau zwecks ausrichtung des Bremssattels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (17. April 2013)

Was soll da genauer sein?


----------



## Hatehiller (17. April 2013)

Gut, im Prinzip hängt ja alles an der Bohrung für die Inserts bzw an den dazu rechtwinkligen Bohrungen in den Inserts. Trotzdem kann man das doch dort plan machen wo ein anderes teil an den Rahmen andockt. Allein weil mein Bremssattel nun nen halben mm höher sitzt als bei euren RAWs. Oder ist dasjetzt Erbsenzählerei.?!? Wahrscheinlich...


----------



## raschaa (17. April 2013)

nee, auch ich wäre der meinung das eine PM aufnahme blank sein müsste...


----------



## aka (17. April 2013)

Finde auch, dass Aufnahmen wie Tretlager, Steuersatz oder eben Bremsen Blank sein sollten.


----------



## kephren23 (17. April 2013)

ich auch! schon allein deswegen weil nach längerer Zeit der Lack hässlich abplatzt.


----------



## raschaa (17. April 2013)

geschweige was die pulverbeschichtung macht unter dem wärmeeinfluss der bremszange....


----------



## Kontragonist (17. April 2013)

Das war doch wohl hoffentlich ein einmaliges Versehen, oder?


----------



## psc1 (17. April 2013)

...oder Elox ;-)


----------



## WODAN (17. April 2013)

Weiß Jemand etwas über die kommende ION16 Auslieferung? Geplant war KW16


----------



## psychoo2 (17. April 2013)

Ich hab Termin in KW 26 :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. April 2013)

Anfang Juni!


----------



## emt930st (17. April 2013)

15kg wiegt das gute Stück, mit Allem incl. kl.Ersatzschlauch und kl. Werkzeug.


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (17. April 2013)

Ich hab noch nichtmal mein Helius das anfangs fuer KW 14 angekuendigt war. Habs Mitte Januar bestellt. Keine Idee wanns kommt. Stoert mich im Moment auch nicht so sehr.


----------



## Fatal Error (18. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Anfang Juni!





psychoo2 schrieb:


> Ich hab Termin in KW 26 :-(



hattet Ihr denn ursprünglich auch Liefertermin KW 16 ???

Das wäre ja der Hammer wenn sich das um 2 Monate nach hinten schiebt...


----------



## WW-Horst (18. April 2013)

Moin,
ich fahre schon seit 7 Jahren ein Heluis FR und bin an einem neuen ION16 interessiert. Die Geometrie scheint ja anders zu sein. Im Vergleich ist der Oberrohr ebenso wie der Nachlauf länger.  hat da jemand den Vergleich?
Wohnt jemand in der Nähe Westerwald/Koblenz, der ein ION 16 aufgebaut hat, auf das ich mich mal probehalber setzen könnte??


----------



## raschaa (18. April 2013)

Hi Horst!

kannst meins mal fahren wenn ich nächstes mal zum bauen komme oder du meldest dich mal per PN, wohne nähe Nastätten...


----------



## WW-Horst (18. April 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Hi Horst!
> 
> kannst meins mal fahren wenn ich nächstes mal zum bauen komme oder du meldest dich mal per PN, wohne nähe Nastätten...



Sehr gerne, tauschen uns über PN aus!!


----------



## Hatehiller (18. April 2013)

Nochmal kurz... hat jemand ne idee wie ich den Lack da am geschicktesten entferne??
Hätts jetz mit nem Skalpell versucht...


----------



## pfalz (18. April 2013)

@Horst

schau mal hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2013)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz... hat jemand ne idee wie ich den Lack da am geschicktesten entferne??
> Hätts jetz mit nem Skalpell versucht...



Nadelfeilen taugen dafür ganz gut...am besten eine 3Kant.

G.


----------



## beetle (19. April 2013)

Jemand eine Ahnung ob das Ding hier passt?

http://www.tune.de/tune-produkte/dc-12/


----------



## der-gute (19. April 2013)

gelesen? 
_folgende Infos bitte beim Stechachsspanner DC12 beachten.
Ist der DC12 für Syntace X12 oder für Shimano E-Thru Standard?
1.    Ist der DC12 für Syntace X12 ist keine weitere Info nötig, das Gewinde (M12x1) passt dann in jeden Rahmen. Das Syntace X-12 System *erkennt man an der berühmten Konusaufnahme auf der Hebelseite* bzw. es ist meistens auch an den Rahmen explizit mit Syntace X-12 beschriftet.
2.   Ist der DC12 für Shimano E-Thru kann ein Adapter auf der rechten Seite (Gewindeseite) notwendig sein. Wir vermuten, dass die meisten Kunden diese Bezeichnung noch nie gehört haben. Daher unsere Info: *Das Shimano E-Thru System hat eine plane Auflagefläche auf der Hebelseite*. Das Gewinde kann direkt im Rahmen sein (z.B. Scott mit Gewinde M12x1) oder in einem am Ausfallende angeschraubten Adapter mit speziellem Gewinde. Damit im letzteren Fall auch unser DC12 passt müssen die entsprechende Rahmenadapter mitgeliefert werden. Hier haben wir dann bisher drei Adapter im Angebot
_
daher bräuchtest du einen Adapter, da N kein X-12 macht.


----------



## psychoo2 (19. April 2013)

Hallo, 

welcher Umwerfer wird den jetzt für das ION16 benötigt ?

Top Swing oder Down Swing ?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. April 2013)

So weit oben wie der montiert werden muss, scheint mir das klar zu sein...


----------



## der-gute (19. April 2013)

Gibt es Direct Mount überhaupt in verschiedenen Swings?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (19. April 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> gelesen?
> _folgende Infos bitte beim Stechachsspanner DC12 beachten.
> Ist der DC12 für Syntace X12 oder für Shimano E-Thru Standard?
> 1.    Ist der DC12 für Syntace X12 ist keine weitere Info nötig, das Gewinde (M12x1) passt dann in jeden Rahmen. Das Syntace X-12 System *erkennt man an der berühmten Konusaufnahme auf der Hebelseite* bzw. es ist meistens auch an den Rahmen explizit mit Syntace X-12 beschriftet.
> ...



Es gibt den doch auch als E-Thru. Das ist kein X-12. Ich frage mich ob das vom Gewinde her passt und daher wie Rock Shox Maxle ist.


----------



## beetle (19. April 2013)

Wo kam eigentlich die Aussage her, dass das ION 16 mit CCDBAir ohne XV Can zu progressiv sei? Ohne Volume Reducer schlägt der bei mir eigentlich öfters durch. Ich spiele gerade mit den Reducern rum.

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## schnubbi81 (19. April 2013)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass ich immernoch auf den Dämpfer warte...


----------



## Nicolai_16 (19. April 2013)

> Meine Erfahrung ist, dass ich immernoch auf den Dämpfer warte...


jup die teile ich auch


----------



## beetle (19. April 2013)

Wartet ihr auf den mit der XV Dose oder den Normalen?


----------



## schnubbi81 (19. April 2013)

Xv...

Gino hat im N Katalog Grundsetups mit Kammergrösse. 

Haste die mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Nicolai_16 (19. April 2013)

> XV Dose


 jup


----------



## beetle (19. April 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Xv...
> 
> Gino hat im N Katalog Grundsetups mit Kammergrösse.
> 
> Haste die mal ausprobiert?



Da spiele ich gerade mit rum. Die Grundsetups scheinen sehr sehr brauchbar zu sein. Ohne Reducer ist es aber zu linear. Und die Grundsetups haben ja auch Reducer angegeben.

Mich wunderts halt wozu es die XV Dose am ION 16 braucht?


----------



## raschaa (20. April 2013)

Ich habe zwar keine persönlichen Erfahrungen damit, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass der ccdba auch mit der standard can funzt. Als ich gehört habe, dass alle welt behaupte die standard can sei zu progressiv für das 16er bin ich nervös geworden, dass mein x-fusion vector air, der nun auch keine riesige can hat, nachher zu progressiv sei... pustekuchen, ich fahre den AGB mit 1 umdrehung verkleinertem volumen um die notwendige end-progression zu bekommen und damit steht er auch besser im midstroke...



beetle schrieb:


> Es gibt den doch auch als E-Thru. Das ist kein X-12. Ich frage mich ob das vom Gewinde her passt und daher wie Rock Shox Maxle ist.



meines wissens ist das gewinde identisch mit maxle...


----------



## schocos (20. April 2013)

Bin zu faul zum suchen: welche Federgabel/ Dämpferkombi könnt ihr am Ion 16 empfehlen?
Fährt jemand BOS oder Suntour ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (20. April 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar keine persönlichen Erfahrungen damit, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass der ccdba auch mit der standard can funzt. Als ich gehört habe, dass alle welt behaupte die standard can sei zu progressiv für das 16er bin ich nervös geworden, dass mein x-fusion vector air, der nun auch keine riesige can hat, nachher zu progressiv sei... pustekuchen, ich fahre den AGB mit 1 umdrehung verkleinertem volumen um die notwendige end-progression zu bekommen und damit steht er auch besser im midstroke...



Die Behauptungen gingen sogar so weit, dass gesagt wurde, das man es kaum schaffen würde den Federweg komplet auszunutzen, so Progressiv sei das dann. Wenn ich es richtig rumpeln lasse, schlägt er durch. Daher probiere ich nun die Reducer aus, um mehr Progression zu erhalten. Wirkt sich die größere Dose vielleicht noch auf was anderes aus?





raschaa schrieb:


> meines wissens ist das gewinde identisch mit maxle...



Drängt sich mir jetzt die Frage auf, ob Maxle identisch mit E-Thru ist.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. April 2013)

Hab heute bei den Open Days vom BikeBauer mal den anwesenden Chefentwickler des ION 16 von Nicolai zu dem Thema befragt. Er bestätigte, dass der Hinterbau des ION 16 grundsätzlich progressiv ist und der Standard DB-Air eben auch. In Kombination potentiert sich das ganze seiner Aussage nach so, dass man zumeist nicht den ganzen Federweg ausnutzen kann, es sei denn man wiegt deutlich über 100kg oder stellt den SAG von vorne herein auf 40% und mehr....

Ich hoffe ich hab das korrekt wiedergegeben....wat nu?


----------



## beetle (20. April 2013)

Erfahre ich anders, wenn ich drauf sitze.


----------



## lakekeman (20. April 2013)

Bei was genau schlägt er dir denn durch?


----------



## beetle (20. April 2013)

Bei Drops und arg verblockten Sachen wie das hier: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3237 Minute 1:30


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. April 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Bei Drops und arg verblockten Sachen wie das hier: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3237 Minute 1:30




Hmmm, besonders gefordert sieht der Hinterbau da nicht aus...vielleicht is was defekt? Dichtung undicht und Luft/Öl fließt zu schnell?
Den Standard DB an meinem AM hab ich noch nicht ausgeschöpft vom Federweg her (ca. 1cm übrig am Dämpfer), trotz ein paar Hüpf-Übungsrunden....


----------



## lakekeman (20. April 2013)

Ich würde jetzt auch sagen dass bei solchen Belastungen der Dämpfer nicht mal ansatzweise durchschlagen sollte. Dann wäre er ja ständig nur am Federweg verschenken bzw. wegsacken.
Vielleicht doch einfach noch zu wenig Luft drinnen?


----------



## beetle (20. April 2013)

Ich stelle eher in Frage ob der CCDB Air ohne XV Dose und ohne Reducer progressiv genug ist bzw zu progessiv als das was defekt ist.


----------



## trailterror (21. April 2013)

@kalkhoffpink

Biste das rad gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (21. April 2013)

Naja, gino meint ja auch, dass reducer rein müssen, sehe das eher als abstimmungsmöglichkeit als als nicht passend. 

Habe ich richtig verstanden, dass er dir durchschlägt OHNE reducer?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. April 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @_kalkhoffpink_
> 
> Biste das rad gefahren?




Jein, ich bin zumindest damit über den Hof gerollt und hab schon gemerkt, dass es ein gutes Stück länger ist als das AM und auch weniger schnell steigt. Fühlte sich im ersten Moment wie das AM in XL an. Beim Draufsetzen hatte ich dann den Eindruck 50% im SAG zu ersaufen, aber weit gefehlt, es waren bestenfalls 30%, fühlte sich also verdammt plüschig an mit dem DB Air. Es war der orangefarbene Prototyp noch ohne die Gussets vorne und mit der typischen tiefen Front aufgebaut - also gar nicht mein Ding. Aber es war superleicht mit der verbauten XX1.

Ich hab mich dann gegen eine längere Runde entschieden. Erstens weil sich mein jetziges AM auch völlig anders anfühlt als das damals Probe gefahrene, allein durch den individuellen Aufbau. Zweitens weil ich nicht nach 3 Monaten schon wieder zweifeln wollte. Der erstze Eindruck hat mir gereicht, ein AHA-Erlebnis gab es nicht, beim AM damals ja auch nicht. Also werde ich das AM erst mal noch die Saison in Ruhe fahren und beobachten wie es mit dem ION 16 weiter geht und dann evtl. bei den Trail Days im Herbst "richtig" fahren. Falls ich dann überhaupt noch Bedarf habe oder inzwischen mit dem AM "verwachsen" bin...

Vermutlich werde ich den LW beim AM von den jetzigen 66 Grad noch etwas abflachen. Auf 65,5 oder sogar 65 Grad zum Ausprobieren wie sich das Bergabgefühl damit verändert. Einen -1,5er Winkelsatz fürs CC Angle-Set habe ich noch rumliegen.


----------



## Dutshlander (21. April 2013)

@ kalkhoffpink
warst du beim B-B gestern?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=171917


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> @ kalkhoffpink
> warst du beim B-B gestern?




YES! von ca. 12:00 bis 14:00 Uhr


----------



## Dutshlander (21. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> YES! von ca. 12:00 bis 14:00 Uhr


Ha dan haben wir uns gesehen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ha dan haben wir uns gesehen




Warst Du die 91cm Schrittlänge mit dem Helius CC..???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (21. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Warst Du die 91cm Schrittlänge mit dem Helius CC..???


Nö ich war in "Zivil" dort unrasiert Schwarze Jacke/Grüne Cargo Hose  177cm groß, mit Kumpel und seine Blonde Freundin.
sind ca 13:30 ab und davon


----------



## Dutshlander (21. April 2013)

Mit ein 525 BMW Kombi.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Dutshlander (21. April 2013)

und jetzt eine Runde auf dem Hometrail unterwegs.
By D-Lander


----------



## trailterror (21. April 2013)

@kalkhoff

Was macht das ion denn gefühlt länger. Wohl kaum der halbe cm mehr OR-länge:.? Reach vermutlich?

Brauchst du echt so lang um dich ans AM zu gewöhnen? Das ging bei mit echt von heut auf morgen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. April 2013)

@Dutshlander

Sorry, ich kann mich nicht erinnern.

 @trailterror

Na das ist doch toll. So wie bei Dir das AM hat bei mir das Wildcard auf Anhieb gepasst.

Genau, der REACH ist ja 1,5 cm länger, das ist schon ne ganze Menge. Das AM ist halt verspielter.
Aber es ist schon ganz OK. Bin heute in Overath auch (fast) alles damit gefahren und hab mich bislang noch nicht hingelegt. Das spricht doch schon mal fürs Bike.

Alles wird gut.


----------



## trailterror (21. April 2013)




----------



## beetle (21. April 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Naja, gino meint ja auch, dass reducer rein müssen, sehe das eher als abstimmungsmöglichkeit als als nicht passend.
> 
> Habe ich richtig verstanden, dass er dir durchschlägt OHNE reducer?



Genau so ist das. Ohne Reducer schlägts durch. Um auch wieder den Bogen zu Flat Out zu bekommen. Im Nicolai Katalog stehen ja die Abstimmungen eben mit Reducer drin. Er schlägt vor 3 kleine oder einen großen. Ich tippe, dass es nicht die XV Dose war die die da benutzt haben.


----------



## derAndre (22. April 2013)

@kalkhoffpink: Ich denke das Wildcard und oder das ION stehen Dir viel besser. Den AM-Rahmen entsorge ich dann für Dich gegen eine klitzekleine Gebühr  Lass das mit dem Lenkwinkel, macht doch keinen Sinn, das macht den Reach nur noch kürzer, gibs einfach mir  ich finde mich dann mit dem minderwertigen Material schon ab, hehe.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. April 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> @_kalkhoffpink_: Ich denke das Wildcard und oder das ION stehen Dir viel besser. Den AM-Rahmen entsorge ich dann für Dich gegen eine klitzekleine Gebühr  Lass das mit dem Lenkwinkel, macht doch keinen Sinn, das macht den Reach nur noch kürzer, gibs einfach mir  ich finde mich dann mit dem minderwertigen Material schon ab, hehe.



Hi André, wenn ich ihn los werden will, werde ich Dich als ersten benachrichtigen...

Den Zusammenhang zwischen Lenkwinkel und REACH kann ich aber nicht erkennen. Es sei denn Du meinst die 3mm die der Lenker durch die "Schrägstellung" weiter Richtung Fahrer kommt. Viel mehr ist das nämlich nicht...je nach Spacerturm natürlich...


----------



## derAndre (22. April 2013)

... unterschätze nicht die 3mm, bei Deinem Turm sind eher 5, hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (22. April 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Genau so ist das. Ohne Reducer schlägts durch. Um auch wieder den Bogen zu Flat Out zu bekommen. Im Nicolai Katalog stehen ja die Abstimmungen eben mit Reducer drin. Er schlägt vor 3 kleine oder einen großen. Ich tippe, dass es nicht die XV Dose war die die da benutzt haben.



Doch, steht ja extra dabei "high volume can"...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. April 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> ... unterschätze nicht die 3mm, bei Deinem Turm sind eher 5, hehe



Sind doch nur noch 2cm Turm, beim Wildcard waren es noch 5cm...


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. April 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Genau so ist das. Ohne Reducer schlägts durch. Um auch wieder den Bogen zu Flat Out zu bekommen. Im Nicolai Katalog stehen ja die Abstimmungen eben mit Reducer drin. Er schlägt vor 3 kleine oder einen großen. Ich tippe, dass es nicht die XV Dose war die die da benutzt haben.



Nur um das klar zu stellen:
Wenn du Reducer in die Luftkammer reinpackst, wird der Dämpfer progressiver. 
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir beide aneinander vorbeireden ;-)


----------



## beetle (24. April 2013)

Ja, wenn die Kammer kleiner wird, wirds progessiver.


----------



## kephren23 (24. April 2013)

Schleppend aber es passiert immer mal wieder etwas.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. April 2013)

*GOLD und SILBER lieb ich sehr.....*


----------



## kroiterfee (24. April 2013)

zuviel silber für meinen geschmack.


----------



## geq (24. April 2013)

Hätte mal ein Frage an die Hlr air fahrer, bekommt ihr den Dämpfer komplett genutzt?
Ich habe das Problem, dass ich ca. 8mm Hub nicht genutzt bekomme.
Ich habe im piggy min. druck und große kammer.
Ca. 25% sag, beide Druckstufen ziemlich offen....
Und ich habe den Dämpfer schon ziemlich rangenommen, daran scheitert`s nicht!


----------



## trailterror (24. April 2013)

Da steckt arbeit und leidenschaft dahinter  

Würd ich nicht aufbringen  wird aber sehr konsequent und detailverliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_16 (24. April 2013)

waow... kephren23 respekt, sehr viel liebe im detail, aber schaut mir echt zu schade aus zum benutzen..... bin mal auf deine komplet-loesung gespannt.....


----------



## Martin1508 (24. April 2013)

Na ja, die Sache mit dem Geschmack. Aber die Arbeit, die dahinter steckt ist mehr als beeindruckend. Wow!


----------



## kephren23 (25. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> *GOLD und SILBER lieb ich sehr.....*






kroiterfee schrieb:


> zuviel silber für meinen geschmack.



kommt ja noch nen bissl gold, is nur so teuer immer 
einige Teile werden demnächst zum eloxen geschickt.



trailterror schrieb:


> Da steckt arbeit und leidenschaft dahinter
> 
> Würd ich nicht aufbringen  wird aber sehr konsequent und detailverliebt



Ja ich kann halt nich anders, Plan war: _Teile kaufen und zusammen bauen, egal wies aussieht, nur die Funktion zählt_, naja ihr seht ja was daraus geworden ist.
Schon als ich noch ein Zwerg(wie guru39) war wollte ich alles zerlegen und daran rumbasteln.



Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> waow...  respekt, sehr viel liebe im detail, aber schaut mir echt zu schade aus zum benutzen..... bin mal auf deine komplet-loesung gespannt.....


Nichts ist zu schade um es zu benutzen, dann brauch man auch nich soviel geld und mühe aufwenden wenn es am ende inna galerie vergammelt. Auf das komplette freu ich mich sehr, eine große Aufgabe liegt noch vor mir. 




Martin1508 schrieb:


> Na ja, die Sache mit dem Geschmack. Aber die Arbeit, die dahinter steckt ist mehr als beeindruckend. Wow!


Ja klar Geschmackssache, aber bin froh das es mir gefallen muss.

das hab ich noch vergessen





Danke! du weißt wer du bist 


Deutschland 8:1 Spanien


----------



## raschaa (25. April 2013)

geq schrieb:


> Hätte mal ein Frage an die Hlr air fahrer, bekommt ihr den Dämpfer komplett genutzt?
> Ich habe das Problem, dass ich ca. 8mm Hub nicht genutzt bekomme.
> Ich habe im piggy min. druck und große kammer.
> Ca. 25% sag, beide Druckstufen ziemlich offen....
> Und ich habe den Dämpfer schon ziemlich rangenommen, daran scheitert`s nicht!



hast du mal den genutzten federweg am o-ring gemessen? der kolben des 215er Vector Air ist deutlich länger als die 63mm hub die er zur verfügung stellt. Das thema gab's auch schon im Vector thread...

meiner nutzt bis auf 2-3mm den hub bei 80kg, 80psi, 20mm sag, piggy:180psi/halbe umdrehung rein

wie ist die performance sonst so?


  @kephren23:


----------



## geq (25. April 2013)

ich weiß, habe eine kleine markierung bei 63mm...
 Und dazu fehlen mir noch ca. 8mm


----------



## raschaa (25. April 2013)

@geq
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10535674#post10535674


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Danke, ganz im Zeichen von guru...der hat auch so ausführliche Dinger parat...



Dann lege ich mal los  

Das ganze gilt aber nur für Körpergröße 178cm und RH: S und ist rein subjektiv  und ist wie imma ohne ....







*Einstellung: Chip Low, CCAS  1° flacher, 50mm Vorbau.*

Berchab fühlt es sich Geometriemäßig an wie ein Waschechter Downhiller, 
nur leider gibt das "Kinderfederbein" nicht den wahren Charakter des Hinterbaus frei und es wird recht schnell unruhig am Heck.

Berchauf und auf dem Hinterrad anna Eisdiele vorbei, kein Thema  

*Einstellung: Chip High. CCAS  1° flacher. 50mm Vorbau*.

Berchab beängstigend wendig und die Laufruhe ist immer noch sehr gut
macht richtig SpazZ   Hinterbau ist immer noch durch den Dämpfer limitiert.

Berchauf ist immer noch kein Thema. Auf dem Hinterrad anna Eisdiele vorbei aber nicht mehr so gut  

*Einstellung: Chip Low. CCAS 0,5° flacher. 40mm Vorbau.*

Die Offenbarung   

Wendig, verspielt, schnell und beängstigend Laufruhig 
Wenn der Kinderdämpfer raus ist und ich endlich den RS Vivid Air drin habe breche ich mir, glaube ich, alle Gräten  

*Fazit*: Das Helius AM kann Absolut einpacken. Das Ion kann das gleiche....nur Ionen von Lichtjahren besser 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## schnubbi81 (25. April 2013)

Vor Deiner Türe stehen jetzt Horden von AM Fahrern mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. April 2013)

@_Guru_

Wow, da hast Du Dir aber richtig Mühe gegeben....

Wir sprechen also von "wendigen" 64,5 Grad Lenkwinkel?!
Kann ja dann wirklich nur für Größe "S" gelten....

16 IONen besser als das AM?! Berg hoch und berg runter fährt das auch. Selbst auf´m Hinterrad an der Eisdiele vorbei wird man hinkriegen...Aber trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch für das Bike des Jahres...

Ride On, Andreas

P.S. Alles Marketing...


----------



## Nicolai_16 (26. April 2013)

@guru39 hast du jetzt 64,5 grad? oder 65,5 grad?

mit 65,X grad kann ich das bestatigen, ich fahre auch gerade low mit 65,35 Grad (kuerzere Gabel) in verbindung mit nem 45 Vorbau und passt wie ne 1....!

was ich bei der high-einsteilung (aber auch low) feststellen musste ist wenn man einen gr. sprung hat und die federgabel komplett einfedert das man durch die tiefe front ein (kurz-zeitiges) unwohles gefuehl bekommt, eig. nix schlimmes, ist nur eine kurze umgewoehnung, also man muss generel sein koerpergewicht etwas anders verlagern als wie beim downhiller oder anderen Enduro bikes mit hoeherer front! 

in meinem video (somewhere), diese spreunge zum schluss meine ich! Diese spruenge mache ich mit allen meinen bikes, egal ob hardtail oder downhiller, aber mit dem ion 16 war es anders, ungewohnter, nicht in der luft, nicht beim absprung, da ist das ion 1a, nur bei der landung wenn die gabel tief eintaucht,

kann das jemand bestaetigen? 

aber nach kurzer eingewoehnungszeit von genau 2minuten, war alles wieder beim alten, 

gruss


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Vor Deiner Türe stehen jetzt Horden von AM Fahrern mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln...




sie sind schon da.......









kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wir sprechen also von "wendigen" 64,5 Grad Lenkwinkel?!
> Kann ja dann wirklich nur für Größe "S" gelten....



Natürlich kann ich nur von der RH schreiben die auch selbst fahre.....was
denkst du denn 





Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> @guru39 hast du jetzt 64,5 grad? oder 65,5 grad?
> 
> mit 65,X grad kann ich das bestatigen, ich fahre auch gerade low mit 65,35 Grad (kuerzere Gabel) in verbindung mit nem 45 Vorbau und passt wie ne 1....!
> 
> ...



Ich bin leider noch nicht sooooo viel mit meinem Baik gesprungen....aber
du hast Recht, es dauert keine 2 Minuten dann hat man sich an die tiefe Front gewöhnt.




kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> P.S. Alles Marketing...




Mein Marketing ist.....das ich keines habe


----------



## kephren23 (29. April 2013)

ein neues Teil





bisher ganz erfreulich was man hier so liest!
Ach würde es auch gern endlich fahren.


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ach würde es auch gern endlich fahren.



Das kommt noch


----------



## kephren23 (29. April 2013)

Danke! *schnief

Es geht ja vorran.


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2013)

Sorry Doppelgedöhns


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Danke! *schnief
> 
> Es geht ja vorran.




Ich freue mich schon auf dein Baik, wird bestimmt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (29. April 2013)

KÃ¶nnte etwas â¦ farblos werden  Aber man bleibt gespannt â wird in jedem Fall recht einzigartig


----------



## kephren23 (29. April 2013)

Farbe ist völlig überbewertet. 
Es kommt ja noch nen bissl was farbiges.


----------



## Kontragonist (29. April 2013)

An dem grünen Hocker?  _Der_ wird sau geil, wenn du jjjjjetzt aufhörst, es zu übertreiben


----------



## kephren23 (29. April 2013)

ne hier gehts um mein ION.
Beim AC meiner Freundin hab ich nicht allzuviel zu melden, ich kann nur versuchen gute Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. April 2013)

Es gibt übrigens nen ION 16 Galerie-Thread. Da kann man ganz toll über Farben plaudern...


----------



## kephren23 (30. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens nen ION 16 Galerie-Thread. Da kann man ganz toll über Farben plaudern...



Das finde ich nicht, in die Galerie gehören eigentlich nur Bilder 
Hier darf diskutiert werden, über alles was mit dem Aufbau zu tun hat, unter anderem auch Farben.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Das finde ich nicht, in die Galerie gehören eigentlich nur Bilder
> Hier darf diskutiert werden, über alles was mit dem Aufbau zu tun hat, unter anderem auch Farben.



Da sind wir ja schon zu zweit. Wenn nicht hier wo dann?

Gruss


----------



## psychoo2 (30. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Das finde ich nicht, in die Galerie gehören eigentlich nur Bilder
> Hier darf diskutiert werden, über alles was mit dem Aufbau zu tun hat, unter anderem auch Farben.


 
Das sehe ich genauso !! Bilder in der Galerie und Diskutieren hier.
Hab ja keine Lust in der Galerie Seitenweise zu scrollen um Bilder zu finden.


----------



## psychoo2 (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

gibt's hier schon Erfahrungen zum Set up des Rock shox monarch plus rc3 
Dämpfers am ION16.

Würde mir auch gerne eine Suntour Durolux dran Schrauben. Diese dann mit 160 oder 180mm Federweg ?

Danke schon mal für Eure Tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. Mai 2013)

als fleissiger Student der Geochart ist dir sicher nicht entgangen,
das die maximale Einbaulänge 555 mm, ergo 170 mm ist.

der empfohlene Federweg liegt, nach Aussage eben dieser Geochart, bei 160 mm


----------



## raschaa (8. Mai 2013)

und die 555mm würde ich (mMn) auch nicht überschreiten, die kiste ist so schon "flach" genug...

beim monarch+ kann ich empfehlen; wenn du nicht jenseits der 90kg auf die waage bringst ein L zugstufen tune.


----------



## psychoo2 (8. Mai 2013)

Bin bei 83 kg. Dämpfer habe ich gleich beim Rahmen mitbestellt. 

Dann werde ich die Durolux mit 160mm nehmen.


----------



## beetle (16. Mai 2013)

Muss man eigentlich auf irgendwas achten, wenn man die Stahlschrauben gegen Titan tauschen will? Oder halten die alle?


----------



## raschaa (16. Mai 2013)

welche denn?


----------



## beetle (16. Mai 2013)

Noch zu definieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_16 (18. Mai 2013)

so nun hab ich mal mein MRP Taco bearbeitet und a bissl alu rangefeilt ( ist erstmal vorruebergehend bis was gescheites raus kommt)

Ich hatte ja das Problem das dieses MRP 28-32 Bash ewig weit rueber geschaut hat bei meinem 28t XX1 KB, 

NUN Habe ich fast 2cm mehr bodenfreiheit 













Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (18. Mai 2013)

das ist das gleiche teil? geil 

hoffe bei mir gehts auch bald weiter.


----------



## Whitey (24. Mai 2013)

In welchem Tune braucht man den Vivid Air für das Ion 16?
Stealth Ausgang für die Reverb gibt es nicht, oder?

Suchfunktion hat nicht so viel gebracht ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Mai 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> so nun hab ich mal mein MRP Taco bearbeitet und a bissl alu rangefeilt ( ist erstmal vorruebergehend bis was gescheites raus kommt)
> 
> Ich hatte ja das Problem das dieses MRP 28-32 Bash ewig weit rueber geschaut hat bei meinem 28t XX1 KB,
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch überlegt eine MRP KeFü (die Micro) für ein 28T Kettenbaltt zu holen. Steht das echt so weit über? Wozu das denn???
Welches MRP Modell ist das denn?

P.S. Ein wenig ordentlicher und runder zugefeilt und man könnte es sogar lassen....


----------



## acid-driver (24. Mai 2013)

Whitey schrieb:


> In welchem Tune braucht man den Vivid Air für das Ion 16?
> Stealth Ausgang für die Reverb gibt es nicht, oder?
> 
> Suchfunktion hat nicht so viel gebracht ...



Das mit dem Rockshox Tune stand hier schonmal irgendwo, weiß ich aber persönlich nicht. 

Grundsätzlich gibt es bei Nicolai alles. Und das Loch für die Stealth sogar gratis, wenn ich das Tech-sheet richtig verstanden habe


----------



## Whitey (24. Mai 2013)

Tune M/M anscheinend. Da ich nur 70 kg wiege evtl m/L ... 

Ich werde aber wohl den Monarch Plus RC2 nehmen - das ist ja der Enduro Dämpfer, wiegt weniger, hat eine Platform, kostet deutlich weniger .... zusammen mit Lyrik Rc2dh sicher ne gute Kombi.


----------



## raschaa (24. Mai 2013)

und den bei 70kg unbedingt in m/l...


----------



## Nicolai_16 (24. Mai 2013)

@kalkhoffpink

das auf dem bild oben ist ein MRP AMG Kettenführung                     28-32 

http://www.mountainracingproducts.com/mrp/amg/

und die obere Fuehrung habe ich abgeflext! Ja die steht echt extrem drueber beim 28KB, allein wenn ich nur das Taco an der ISCG Aufnahme ran machen wuerde (was aber vom lochkreis nicht hin haut) wuerde es immer noch etwas ueberstehen!! Allgemein das Taco ist echt hoch:

Ja das war auch erst nur nen versuch, mit der feile, was ordentliches wird noch gefraesst!!!

Gruss


----------



## Whitey (25. Mai 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> und den bei 70kg unbedingt in m/l...



... dachte ich mir schon. Den Monach Plus (2014) dann auch eher mit dem großen Volumen nehmen, oder? Also als XV-Variante?


----------



## raschaa (25. Mai 2013)

ich selber fahre ihn mit kleiner can und finde die progression völlig in ordnung bei 80kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatehiller (26. Mai 2013)

@raschaa
fahr den Monarch Plus mit L/L Tune wie von N angegeben. Bei 70kg.
Warum meinst du M/L? Bei mir tut das Fahrwerk super, allerdings zugstufe auf Anschlag offen. Gruß


----------



## raschaa (27. Mai 2013)

Ooops, sorry, meinte L/M
zugstufe=L
Druckstufe=M

du fährst L/L im 16? wenn du die zugstufe immer noch ganz offen fahren musst, schmeiss eines der 14er shims noch raus....


----------



## Hatehiller (28. Mai 2013)

Ja mist, mach sonst alles selbst am bike, aber beim Dämpfer aufmachen hab ich die hosen voll! Hab den Monarch bei Flatout bestellt. Die sollen das 14er Scheibchen dann beim ersten Service einfach mal raushauen...
Oder ich les mich doch mal ein 
Hier noch mal ein Zitat von Moritz (N):

"wir bieten das Ion 16 mit zwei verschiedenen Dämpfern an, dem CC DB Air XV und dem RS Monarch Plus RC3 HV L/L. 
Das optimale tune für den Monarch Plus im Ion 16 ist L/L. 
Da im Einzelhandel nur RS Dämpfer mit M rebound erhältlich sind und, wie bereits geschrieben, der M rebound zu stark gedämpft ist für das Ion 16, solltet ihr den passenden Monarch Plus direkt bei uns bestellen. "

Bei 70kg würde der M - Druckstufen - Tune aber ohnehin nicht viel sinn machen oder ?!?
Fahr momentan mit ziemlch genau 10 Bar...


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2013)

Goodbye Monarch!




Wellcome Vivid!


----------



## raschaa (31. Mai 2013)

endlich mal ein g'scheiter dämpfer für den hobel


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2013)

awa escht.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (31. Mai 2013)

endlich mal was männliches im 16ner.....


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2013)

Jetzt kann ich dich auch wieder ernst nehmen, guru...


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2013)

Da bin ich aber froh mein guter 

Ich freu mich schon auf nächste Woche wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird und man nicht mehr bis zu den Naben im Dreck versinkt auf´s Testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (31. Mai 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> endlich mal was männliches im 16ner.....


 
Wieso männlich?

Jeder sagt doch es wär ne Dose?


----------



## Nicolai_16 (31. Mai 2013)

> Jeder sagt doch es wär ne Dose?


das kann man jetzt zwei-deutig verstehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> endlich mal was männliches im 16ner.....



Das ist immernoch ein Luftdämpfer, männlich geht erst ab ohne Luft an 

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (31. Mai 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> das kann man jetzt zwei-deutig verstehen...



Das soll man eindeutig verstehen!!!

;-)


----------



## beetle (31. Mai 2013)

Ich dachte immer es kommt auf die Technik an und nicht auf die Größe.


----------



## raschaa (31. Mai 2013)

also, ich finde dosen sollten nicht zuuuu groß sein^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (1. Juni 2013)

Dabei geht der Trent zum größeren Innenvolumen...
(Beim ccdb Air zum Glück anpassbar)


----------



## 8Trek8 (1. Juni 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer es kommt auf die Technik an und nicht auf die Größe.




nein nich auf die technik sondern auf den geschmack


----------



## x8n1720 (2. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mal etwas gespielt. Herausgekommen ist das:






Habe ich da was vergessen? 12,7kg kommt mir schon ziemlich leicht vor.

Viele Grüße
x8n1720


----------



## 1_killer (2. Juni 2013)

Servus,

eine 2te Felge könnte nicht schaden und ca. 60ml Dichtmittel pro Rad.
Dein Laufradsatz kommt auf 1650gr ohne Dichtmittel.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## der-gute (2. Juni 2013)

und ne Steckachse hinten und Dämpferbuchsen und Fett


----------



## x8n1720 (2. Juni 2013)

Felge: ist doppelt gerechnet.
Dämfer: Lt. Nicolai Seite 370g incl. Buchsen. Falsch?
Achsen: Ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß die beim Ramen(-gewicht) dabei sind. Nicht? Wieviel wiegt die?
Milch: stimmt, fehlt


----------



## kephren23 (2. Juni 2013)

sollte inklusive sein!
Meiner wiegt 3,40 kg mit flatstack und Steckachse in Größe M RAW


----------



## schnubbi81 (3. Juni 2013)

Uiuiuiuiuiuiuiui!!!!





Wat is das für eine Gabel (wegen der Brücke)?


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Juni 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Uiuiuiuiuiuiuiui!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lebt!!!!


----------



## kolefaser (3. Juni 2013)

Eine Suntour 2013er Gabel soweit ich weiss. Gibt es in der Farbe bisher aber nur in einem BMC Fertigbike und als Teamfarbe glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (3. Juni 2013)

das hat ja ein pinion getriebe 
 @x8n1720

da fehlen ja noch steuerrohr spacer, aheadkralle, abschlußkappe + schraube, tubeless ventile, tubeless tape, div. kabelbinder, dämpferbuchsen.... und was ist mit Griffe?
wo hast du die gewichte her? selber gewogen? naja, wenns fertig ist biste knapp unter 13...


----------



## beetle (3. Juni 2013)

x8n1720 schrieb:


> Habe ich da was vergessen? 12,7kg kommt mir schon ziemlich leicht vor.



Du brauchst bei der Lyrik die King MK, da 20mm Steckachse und nicht 15mm. Ich habe gerade die King MK und Kong am Rad. Ganz ehrlich? Würde ich nicht mehr nehmen. Die Nabe vorn nervt beim Einbauen, weil die Buchsen immer abfallen und das daher ein ehlendes gefummel ist und hinten knarzt der Freilauf. King MK ist schon ok, wenn du nicht öfters mal das Rad ausbauen willst. Kong würde ich persönlich nicht mehr nehmen.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Juni 2013)

Die Suntour hat man auch schon in dem Video gesehen.
Sieht schon geil aus, gibts auch mit na blauen Brücke.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65131880"]Gates Nicolai Team easy test camp on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## schnubbi81 (3. Juni 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Du brauchst bei der Lyrik die King MK, da 20mm Steckachse und nicht 15mm. Ich habe gerade die King MK und Kong am Rad. Ganz ehrlich? Würde ich nicht mehr nehmen. Die Nabe vorn nervt beim Einbauen, weil die Buchsen immer abfallen und das daher ein ehlendes gefummel ist und hinten knarzt der Freilauf. King MK ist schon ok, wenn du nicht öfters mal das Rad ausbauen willst. Kong würde ich persönlich nicht mehr nehmen.



Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. 
DT Swiss ist nicht halb so schick, aber qualitativ 3x besser.


----------



## acid-driver (3. Juni 2013)

Acros kann alles  Schick und top verarbeitet


----------



## kephren23 (3. Juni 2013)

ich werd mich mal an CK und Hope probieren.


----------



## beetle (3. Juni 2013)

Hope ist Preis/Leistung sicher top. Acros schwer. Ich würde heute wohl hinten eine DT Swiss 240s nehmen. Vorne sind die beiden Tune King die ich bisher hatte unauffällig.


----------



## Ritzie (3. Juni 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Allerseits, 

bei dem gezeigten Rahmen handelt es sich um einen Prototypen. Dieser Prototyp dient Pinion der generellen Forschung und Entwicklung.   
In absehbarer Zukunft wird es kein Ion 16 mit Pinionbox geben. 
Allerdings werden hier in den nächsten Wochen sicherlich viele schöne Ion 16 zu sehen sein! Die nächste Produktion steht kurz vor der Auslieferung. 


Schönen Tag noch,
Moritz


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Juni 2013)

Ritzie schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> bei dem gezeigten Rahmen handelt es sich um einen Prototypen. Dieser Prototyp dient Pinion der generellen Forschung und Entwicklung.
> In absehbarer Zukunft wird es kein Ion 16 mit Pinionbox geben.
> ...



Moin,

man Moritz, du hast echt Talent einem den Tag zu versauen. Ich plane in den nächsten zwei Jahren ein neues Nicolai und es soll ein Ion 16 Pinion sein und du erzählst jetzt sowas.

;-)

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (3. Juni 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> man Moritz, du hast echt Talent einem den Tag zu versauen. Ich plane in den nächsten zwei Jahren ein neues Nicolai und es soll ein Ion 16 Pinion sein und du erzählst jetzt sowas.
> 
> ...


na 2 Jahre, bis dahin wirds eins geben.  

Trotzdem geiler Proto!!!


----------



## Kontragonist (3. Juni 2013)

Ritzie schrieb:


> () Allerdings werden hier in den nächsten Wochen sicherlich viele schöne Ion 16 zu sehen sein! Die nächste Produktion steht kurz vor der Auslieferung.



Wie kurz? In den nächsten Tagen? Ich hoffe auf meine dritte N-Frühgeburt


----------



## hoschi2007 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich geb mich auch mit nem Prototypen zufrieden


----------



## x8n1720 (3. Juni 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> da fehlen ja noch steuerrohr spacer, aheadkralle, abschlußkappe + schraube, tubeless ventile, tubeless tape, div. kabelbinder, dämpferbuchsen....


Danke, so langsam wird's realistisch was da rauskommt.



raschaa schrieb:


> und was ist mit Griffe?



klick mich 



raschaa schrieb:


> wo hast du die gewichte her? selber gewogen? naja, wenns fertig ist biste knapp unter 13...


Die Gewichte sind ein Konvolut aus allen möglichen Quellen im Netz. Bevorzugt natürlich gewogene Gewichte, sofern auffindbar. Selbst gewogen ist mangels vorhandener Teile jedoch nichts.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Juni 2013)

ich tippe bei deinem Aufbau auf ca. 13,1 kg.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2013)

Ritzie schrieb:


> .......
> In absehbarer Zukunft wird es kein Ion 16 mit Pinionbox geben.
> ........



 Wir haben aber alle fest damit zur nächsten Eurobike gerechnet, damit wir uns dann Weihnachten eins bestellen können

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (7. Juni 2013)

Nicolai ION 16 Pinion TeamBike Gates Nicolai Team.

















Gruß

DEr Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2013)

Eindeutig unfähr das zu zeigen  

G.


----------



## raschaa (7. Juni 2013)

was mir so noch auffällt:

- vorbau mit recht starker kröpfung
- lenker mit viel rise

habe mir jetzt auch den syntace vector carbon in 35mm rise bestellt, die front ist ja mal megamäßig niedrig....


----------



## Nicolai_16 (7. Juni 2013)

bissl neid ist da..


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Juni 2013)

Ich hab nen Spank Spike 777 EVO mit 50mm Rise...fährt sich super...


----------



## psc1 (7. Juni 2013)

Sehr geile Pics, Thomas ;-)

Über das Rad brauchen wir ja nicht reden - Rakete!


----------



## trailterror (7. Juni 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Spank Spike 777 EVO mit 50mm Rise...fährt sich super...



Der würde dir beim Ion bei weitem nicht ausreichen 

Ich find die gabel total unsexy....


----------



## slayerrider (7. Juni 2013)

Damit wird jetzt wohl auch in Fort William gefahren:


----------



## nicolai.fan (8. Juni 2013)

Hab wieder eins


----------



## Timmy35 (8. Juni 2013)

So ein freundliches schwarz matt ist immer wieder schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (9. Juni 2013)

sehr schicke farbkombi...

umlenkhebel etc in titan elox?

der erste rahmen in dem das neue vivid air decal nicht komplett verboten aussieht....fügt sich gut ein


----------



## psc1 (9. Juni 2013)

Sehr sehr schön, das könnte echt edel werden (so rein optisch)


----------



## nicolai.fan (9. Juni 2013)

Anbauteile sind RAW


----------



## Eksduro (10. Juni 2013)

stimmt...auf dem unteren foto sieht mans... auf dem oberen könnte es auch titan elox sein...

trotzdem geil


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juni 2013)

und hier auch nen teile-update.


----------



## psc1 (10. Juni 2013)

Der Kabelbinderturm ist dem krassesden ;-)

Nee, sehr schicke Teilchen, die Du hast - sieht nach Bastelspass aus! Wann gibt's denn mal Komplettfotos?


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juni 2013)

warten noch auf die Teile vom eloxieren , dann wird alles wieder zusammen gesetzt. Laufräder sollten dann auch fertig werden.
Dämpfer noch ordern und den obligatorischen Kleinkram.
Hoffe 6 Wochen.


----------



## psc1 (10. Juni 2013)

uiuiui, dass Du das aushältst ;-)


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juni 2013)

Tuh ich ja nich, muss mich immer zügeln das ich nicht dem Alkoholismus verfalle .
Naja war halt alles anders geplant und ist halt dumm gelaufen.

Aber es wird. es wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (11. Juni 2013)

;-)


----------



## raschaa (11. Juni 2013)

was lange währt...


----------



## WODAN (12. Juni 2013)

Ist momentan die 2. Produktionsreihe in Auslieferung oder sogar schon die 3.?


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juni 2013)

die zweite müsste es sein, war für mitte juni angesetzt.


raschaa schrieb:


> was lange währt...


richtig!


----------



## psychoo2 (12. Juni 2013)

Ich soll meines laut Nicolai in KW26 bekommen


----------



## Fatal Error (13. Juni 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> die zweite müsste es sein, war für mitte juni angesetzt.




Die Zweite Charge war für KW 12/16 angesetzt.... und ist immer noch nicht da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (13. Juni 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Die Zweite Charge war für KW 12/16 angesetzt.... und ist immer noch nicht da....


 
Oh oh...mir ahnt schlimmes !! Aber wieso gibts dann den Produktionsplan auf der Nicolai Homepage


----------



## kephren23 (13. Juni 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Die Zweite Charge war für KW 12/16 angesetzt.... und ist immer noch nicht da....



ganz am Anfang war das mal so. die erste wurde ja verschoben und die 2 charge wurde dann für juni angesetzt, so meine errinerung.


----------



## juergets (13. Juni 2013)

Und was ist jetzt mit denen, die schon eines durchs Gelände prügeln? Sind die so enttäuscht, dass sie lieber nichts mehr melden oder kriegt man die einfach nicht mehr vom Radl runter und an den Compi. Los, los wir warten auf ausführliche Fahrberichte!!!
Der ganz neugierige Jürg, der auch ein ion16 bestellen will


----------



## psc1 (13. Juni 2013)

gestern neuen LRS bestellt....

so sieht es heute noch aus:


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. Juni 2013)

Ja, kein Wunder, so grottig wie das aussieht. Da musstest du den LRS gleich ersetzen!


----------



## Triple F (13. Juni 2013)

Habe es wohl überlesen, aber warum gibt es das I16 in absehbarer Zeit nicht mit Pinion? Gibt es beim Serienbike nicht ausreichend Platz im Trtetlagerbereich? 


Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## c_w (13. Juni 2013)

Ich würde vermuten, dass Nicolai auch irgendwie an seine Grenzen kommt, was verschiedene Modellreihen nebeneinander angeht ^^


----------



## kephren23 (13. Juni 2013)

ne Scheune zum ausbauen gibt es noch!


----------



## psc1 (13. Juni 2013)

;-)


----------



## Triple F (13. Juni 2013)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich würde vermuten, dass Nicolai auch irgendwie an seine Grenzen kommt, was verschiedene Modellreihen nebeneinander angeht ^^



Hehe, das mag stimmen, allerdings lass' ich das Argument bei keiner Firma gelten, die zwei(!) Ion E-Boxx Modelle im Schaufenster hat .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (13. Juni 2013)

wie sagt man: man soll das Fleisch nicht ins Fenster hängen, wenn es nich zum verkaufen ist!


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Juni 2013)

psc1 schrieb:


> gestern neuen LRS bestellt....
> 
> so sieht es heute noch aus:



It's a dream. Nur noch ne KeFü.

Super!


----------



## psc1 (14. Juni 2013)

Danke. 

Mit dem Schaltwerk hat's bislang sogar am Gardasee ohne Kefü gefunzt.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2013)

dat schaltwerk ist das beste von´ne welt...  

bin letztes shimano xt gefahren,- nie wieder shimano. 



ansonsten ne schlanke Rolle drunter und gut is


----------



## psychoo2 (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Hat hier einer ein detailbild wie er ne stealth am ion16 verbaut hat ?

Gruß
Spy


----------



## psc1 (15. Juni 2013)

Wie meinst Du das? Fotos vom Einbauprozedere?


----------



## psychoo2 (15. Juni 2013)

Wie die Leitung verlegt ist und wie man die ins sattelrohr bekommt. 
Ist das sehr aufwändig. Oder sollte ich lieber ne Reverb nehmen


----------



## psc1 (15. Juni 2013)

Also mit einem Stück Leitung und dem mit der Stealth mitgelieferten Montageadapter ein Kinderspiel. Du schiebst das Restleitungsstück von unten durchs Sitzrohr, schraubst quasi "oben" angekommen die Stealthleitung mit dem Adapter auf und ziehst die ganze Schose durchs Sitzohr / die Bohrung, dann den Stopfen drauffummeln, Adapter ab und Hebel dran, ggf Leitungslänge anpassen und natürlich vorher sauber im Rahmen verlegen.

@All: Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Juni 2013)

Nix vergessen. Easy und einfach Freude am Fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)




----------



## Timmy35 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich bin echt gespannt, wie sich der restlich Aufbau entwickelt.

Aber ich denke, du bist "verrückt" genug, dass bis zum Ende konsequent in jedem Teil durchzuziehen.


----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2013)

Total übertrieben  aber das Dingens wird der Hammer


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Total übertrieben  aber das Dingens wird der Hammer





Nur mit farbigen Vorbauten konnt ich mich noch nie anfreunden 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, du bist *"verrückt"* genug, dass bis zum Ende konsequent in jedem Teil durchzuziehen.



Danke fürs Kompliment 

Sind ja schon fast alle Teile beisammen (konsequent, kann man ja in meinem Album sehen), wie man am Foto sieht fehlen ja jede Menge Kleinteile, die sind noch auf Reisen.
Nur der Dämpfer wird mich noch vor eine "kleine" Aufgabe stellen, aber das wird sich zeigen, ob wie oder überhaupt.

Die Vorfreude ist riesig. 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nur mit farbigen Vorbauten konnt ich mich noch nie anfreunden G.


geht mir ähnlich, aber das seh ich wenn alles komplett ist, silber kann man ihn immer noch machen, deswegen erstmal in Gold geordert.



guru39 schrieb:


> Total übertrieben  aber das Dingens wird der Hammer



zum 18.ten darf man schonmal übertreiben 

eins hab ich noch





leider sehen die goldenen Decals bei manchem licht echt komisch aus.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Juni 2013)

Wo haste denn die goldenen Decals her? Bräuchte so was in der Art auch vielleicht.

Ansonsten: P O R N O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)

welche denn? die Nicolai oder die Fox?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Juni 2013)

Die Nicolai sehen so original aus, dass ich vermute, dass du die direkt bei N bekommen hast. Richtig?

Bräuchte auch den Nicolai-Satz und dazu was für ne BOS-Gabel. Mein AFR soll einen John-Player-Special-Look bekommen ...


----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)

nee nicht direkt bei N, aber beim Hoshi apliquet

Nicolai macht nur die normalen Schriftzüge.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Juni 2013)

Die Fox auch?

Das Zeug von apliquet sieht echt super aus.

Sag mal, haben die Spacer und der Vorbau unterschiedliche Goldtöne, obwohl beide von Hope sind? Oder liegt das nur am Licht/Foto?


----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)

nee die Fox hab ich in UK bestellt

nein sie haben leider wirklich unetrschiedliche Goldtöne, der Vorbau ist wohl schon etwas älter als die Spacer.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Juni 2013)

Argl, so was nervt, gell?

Hast du ne Adresse vom Shop in UK? Ist das slikgraphics?

Merci auf jeden Fall mal!


----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)

Jaa ist schon etwas schade, aber okay, da muss ma drüber weg sehen, insgesamt ist es alles schon sehr gleichmäßig.

Hier nochmal nen Vergleich von meinem Vorbau zu dem von meiner Freundin, die Vorbauten werden mittlerweile in nem Tumbler vorpoliert deswegen der Farbunterschied denke ich.





Bin über die Bucht auf die Decals gekommen, und ab einer gewissen Menge macht er dir auch ne Wunschgröße, innerhalb von 3 Tagen waren die bei mir, super Typ super Quali super service, super Preis.

http://www.vimage.co.uk/


----------



## raschaa (17. Juni 2013)

das wird FETT!


----------



## Simbl (17. Juni 2013)

Das 16er wird bestimmt der Hammer wenns fertig ist. Top!!!


----------



## trailterror (17. Juni 2013)

Pornokarre de luxe!!

Der wahnsinn....fast zu schade zum fahren.

Die ausdauer und deine geduld würd ich wohl nicht hinkriegen, aber das resultat gibt dir recht! Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)

danke danke, die Ausdauer hat mit dem Endprodukt ja nix zu tun, das liegt einzig und allein an den Finanzen. 
definitiv nicht zu schade zum fahren, freu mich drauf wenn es used aussieht.

hab auch schon nen designplan für nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr.


----------



## trailterror (17. Juni 2013)

An welchem rad. Deinem Ion 16, dem nachfolger oder einem nebenbuhler ?


----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)

An meinem ION, so als Auffrischung. 
vielleicht aber auch an einem Nachfolger, das wäre natürlich auch geil. Aber denke beim nächsten mal wirds nich wieder ein RAW, das grüne elox AC meiner Freundin ist schon ziemlich hot.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Juni 2013)

Ist schon ein heißes Teil, aber in Zukunft wirst Du statt Trinkblase hiermit auf dem Rücken fahren, sonst hast Du nicht viel davon...


----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)

Musst du mir näher erklären, was mach ich mit der Pumpe?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Juni 2013)

Nach jeder Abfahrt schön absprühen, damit es sauber bleibt....


----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)

achso .

Naja ist ja kein Stahlrahmen, Alu ist realtiv unanfällig und wenns um den Dreck geht, der stört mich gar nicht, das Bike wird dafür genutz wofür es da ist, egal wie es aussieht.


----------



## trailterror (17. Juni 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> An meinem ION, so als Auffrischung.
> vielleicht aber auch an einem Nachfolger, das wäre natürlich auch geil. Aber denke beim nächsten mal wirds nich wieder ein RAW, das grüne elox AC meiner Freundin ist schon ziemlich hot.


----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)

was denkt ihr mit Bash oder ohne bash? reicht nur das Taco?
wenn dann wirds wahrscheinlich ne hope bash.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mich gegen einen Tacco entschieden. Zum einen schonmal deswegen, weil der Bash die Wade vor dem Kettenblatt schützt.


----------



## kephren23 (17. Juni 2013)

der Gedanke mit der Wade war auch meiner, Pedale sind ja schon mies genug.


----------



## psc1 (18. Juni 2013)

hei kephren23, 
das gefällt mir gut. Ich bin echt auf das fertige Bike gespannt.

PS: jetzt kannst Du ja wenigstens schon basteln und anfassen ;-)


----------



## WODAN (18. Juni 2013)

Erste Spionagefotos


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juni 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


>



es wird wohl einz der schönsten hier im IBC  

passt das casting vom finish zum Rahmen ?


----------



## kephren23 (18. Juni 2013)

das casting geht so in Ordnung. logischerweise etwas dunkler, aber trotzdem top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (18. Juni 2013)

wer hat denn das casting sooooo schön RAW gemacht?


----------



## trailterror (18. Juni 2013)

@WODAN...

weitere bilder sind willkommen....das erste xl, gell? sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## WODAN (18. Juni 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @WODAN...
> 
> weitere bilder sind willkommen....das erste xl, gell? sieht ganz gut aus



Bisher habe ich noch kein XL hier gesehen.
Bike geht heute zu @Fatal Error


----------



## provester (18. Juni 2013)

Was ich bisher nicht verstehe: allgemeiner Hype zur ultraflachen Front und dann hab ich hier noch keinen Aufbau ohne mind. 2 Spacer unterm Vorbau gesehen.. Soviel zur Trendgestaltung..
 @WODAN

top!
auch wenn ich langsam aber sicher - für meine Person - aus optischen Gründen bei XL in Richtung 27,5" gehen würde (liebäugel ja immer noch mit ´nem HeliusTB)

bin auf weitere Bilder gespannt...


----------



## WODAN (18. Juni 2013)

provester schrieb:


> Was ich bisher nicht verstehe: allgemeiner Hype zur ultraflachen Front und dann hab ich hier noch keinen Aufbau ohne mind. 2 Spacer unterm Vorbau gesehen.. Soviel zur Trendgestaltung..
> @WODAN
> 
> top!
> ...



Ich habe den Trend nicht vorgegeben mit der flachen Front 
Außerdem ist das Bike noch nicht einmal richtig aufgebaut und es wird schon an den Spacern gemosert


----------



## provester (18. Juni 2013)

@WODAN

auf Dich bezog sich nur der Text hinter der Anrede Deiner Person 

Genau das meine ich ja hinsichtlich des Trends: angeblich wollen es alle und dann fährt es keiner - fragt man sich doch, was da bei der Marktforschung falsch läuft 
Das längere OR kommt mir beim 16er sehr entgegen, aber aufgrund der Front bräuchte ich def. XL..


----------



## Eksduro (18. Juni 2013)

provester schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich ja hinsichtlich des Trends: angeblich wollen es alle und dann fährt es keiner - fragt man sich doch, was da bei der Marktforschung falsch läuft


 


genau mein reden


bin aber auch auf mehr fotos vom XLer gespannt... sieht auf dem einen doch janz jut aus....dachte es wäre "schlimmer" (auf die lücke bezogen die oft bei XL rahmen welche die dämpferbefestigung am unterrohr haben im rahmendreieck entsteht...)


----------



## kephren23 (18. Juni 2013)

ich Versuchs mal mit meinem 20mm riser und 1cm spacer, bin ja nich vorbelastet front technisch.


----------



## kephren23 (18. Juni 2013)

psc1 schrieb:


> hei kephren23,
> das gefällt mir gut. Ich bin echt auf das fertige Bike gespannt.
> 
> PS: jetzt kannst Du ja wenigstens schon basteln und anfassen ;-)



Na basteln und anfassen kann ich ja schon ganz schön lang!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10406355&postcount=946



raschaa schrieb:


> wer hat denn das casting sooooo schön RAW gemacht?


Na weißt ja selber wie das so ist und da ich schon zwei Castings selbst gemacht hab und ein drittes mal keine Lust mehr auf den Dreck hatte, is es halt zum KHUJAND gegangen.


----------



## psc1 (18. Juni 2013)

provester schrieb:


> Was ich bisher nicht verstehe: allgemeiner Hype zur ultraflachen Front und dann hab ich hier noch keinen Aufbau ohne mind. 2 Spacer unterm Vorbau gesehen.. Soviel zur Trendgestaltung..
> ....



bei sind doch nur 15mm 

aber Du hast recht, ist schon merkwürdig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (18. Juni 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Na basteln und anfassen kann ich ja schon ganz schön lang! ....



oh!

da ist was an mir vorbeigegangen bzw. nicht hängen geblieben (liegt evtl. am Alter)


----------



## kephren23 (18. Juni 2013)

psc1 schrieb:


> oh!
> 
> da ist was an mir vorbeigegangen bzw. nicht hängen geblieben (liegt evtl. am Alter)



Bei mir hilft immer noch nen Bier mehr zu trinken .

Aber so langsam kommt jetzt die Ungeduld.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Juni 2013)

@kephren23
Ich bin entzückt  .....und frage mich die ganze Zeit, welche Farbe wohl die Felgen haben werden und wie in aller Welt der passende Dämpfer aussehen könnte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oder hast du das schon irgendwo gepostet


----------



## kephren23 (18. Juni 2013)

Danke
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 nee hab ich beides noch nicht gepostet.
nach nun vielen gesehen RAW bikes mit verschiedene Felgenfarben bin ich den Reifen zu Liebe, zum Entschluss gekommen schwarze Felgen zu nehmen, sieht einfacher Dicker aus!

Ja Dämpfer wird vermutlich die Tage in den Staaten geordert, wenn der da is, werd ich mir das Ding mal näher ansehen und gucken was sich da so machen lässt, farbtechnisch.  so vielleicht


----------



## trailterror (18. Juni 2013)

@provester und eksduro

Ich reg mich ja schon seit geraumer zeit darüber auf und bin voll bei euch.

Warum? Weil der extreme stack wert eins der hauptaugenmerke (neben dem ultratiefen tretlager, was genau so'n schmarrn ist, wenn man nicht nur geshapte strecken fährt) aller bike heftchen ist und weil, sobald davon abgewichen wird, heftigst kritisiert wird und minuspunkte ins haus flattern....

Ich müsste auch, nur wegen dem stack, auf XL wechseln, oder eben custom, wenn meine vorstellungen überhaupt realisierbar wären....

Man hats übertrieben (nicht nur nicolai).... der beweis, dass noch KEIN bike (weder hier noch auf mtbr.com) ohne spacer auskommt ist, denk ich der beste beweis dafür


----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2013)

mein AC 29" is mir zu hoch vorne,
da fahr ich bald einen FlatForce von Syntace.

nehmt doch einfach den Reset Flat44






dann habt ihr gleich 16,5 mm mehr Bauhöhe...


----------



## trailterror (18. Juni 2013)

Das ding ist aber net mit den ZS steuerrohren kompatibel!?? Ec 44/30 für unten?


----------



## kephren23 (18. Juni 2013)

denke auch das der nicht geht.

Flatstack A 7 o.8 wären wohl das höchste.
A=3,5mm
7 u. 8 = 7,5mm


----------



## raschaa (18. Juni 2013)

jepp, da bin ich voll bei euch...

ich hab das 16er jetzt nicht extra wegen der flachen front gekauft sondern weils ansonsten genau dem entsprach was ich gesucht habe.

nach den ersten ausfahrten mit dem aufbau wie irgendwann gepostet, musste ich feststellen, dass mir beim touren fahren mit voll ausgezogenem sattel die finger irgendwann einschlafen 

also bin ich jetzt von 20mm spacer und 10mm rise auf 35mm rise und habe erstmal ein 10er spacer nach oben gemacht... schon viiieeel besser!

tretlager höhe empfinde ich jetzt allerdings nicht als zu tief...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das ding ist aber net mit den ZS steuerrohren kompatibel!?? Ec 44/30 für unten?





kephren23 schrieb:


> denke auch das der nicht geht.
> 
> Flatstack A 7 o.8 wären wohl das höchste.
> A=3,5mm
> 7 u. 8 = 7,5mm




Flatstack K und Flatstack 7 oder 8

damit habt ihr oben 15,5 mm Bauhöhe.






Geil, jetzt baut Reset mit dem Flatstack L auch einen Steuersatz,
um 1.5 Gabeln in einem Steuerrohr mit oben 44 mm Durchmesser zu fahren!

damit geht 1.5 in allen neuen Nicolai-Bikes...und das unten integriert!


----------



## gotboost (18. Juni 2013)

Gibt es von Nukeproof schon seit 3 Jahren..


----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2013)

darum schrieb ich "auch"

fuhr ich schon im Fanes...


----------



## raschaa (18. Juni 2013)

Boah Ey,

warum kommen die jetzt erst damit....


----------



## trailterror (18. Juni 2013)

Die flatstack K diskussion hatten wir ja schon....die frage ist obs mit der geringen 8,5mm einpresstiefe passt...?


----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2013)

Oben is eigentlich egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (19. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Oben is eigentlich egal.



Das würde ich vorher bei Nicolai anfragen.
Bsiher stört mich die niedrige Front nicht, bins aber auch noch nicht gefahren. 

aber sollte auch mit dem K gehen, so wie der gute sagt!
habs grad mal 20min angestarrt.


----------



## guru39 (19. Juni 2013)

wie imma... net mainz


----------



## Fatal Error (19. Juni 2013)

ION 16 in ixlargsch   
















Gestern von WODAN ins Harzer Vorland entführt...


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> wie imma... net mainz


 
Raffinierte, wenn auch nicht unflotte, Farbkombi  Ich tu mir gerade etwas schwer, mir das Endresultat vorzustellen


----------



## trailterror (19. Juni 2013)

das XL schaut doch noch sehr gut aus....ein genaueres bildchen vom steuerrohrgusset würd mich noch interessieren


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Juni 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> ION 16 in ixlargsch
> Gestern von WODAN ins Harzer Vorland entführt...



sehr schickes radel!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> ION 16 in ixlargsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taugt voll her
Wie groß bist du eigentlich, bzw. wie ist deine Schrittlänge?

G.


----------



## wunny1980 (19. Juni 2013)

Hat schon jemand ein Angle Set ZS44|EC56 ins Ion 16 eingebaut? 
Damit würde man ja auch 21mm höher kommen als mit nem Reset A4, 
und könnte sich die spacer sparen.


----------



## Eksduro (19. Juni 2013)

jupp 

sehr geil, sieht nicht unproportional sondern eher clean und aufgeräumt aus durch die größe


glückwunsch zum bike und viel freude damit!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Raffinierte, wenn auch nicht unflotte, Farbkombi  Ich tu mir gerade etwas schwer, mir das Endresultat vorzustellen



Na dann hoffen wir mal das keine grünen Felgen und ein grüner Lenker drankommt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (19. Juni 2013)

@Fatal Error  schön geworden

das RAW wird spannend!


----------



## trailterror (19. Juni 2013)

@_wunny_

musst nur berücksichtigen dass der Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel so flacher wird....und bestimmt noch weitere (minimalen) änderungen.....

wie hoch baut denn die variante?? Edith: 27mm

beim Reset K8/A7 kommt man ja auf 23mm


----------



## Fatal Error (19. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Taugt voll her
> Wie groß bist du eigentlich, bzw. wie ist deine Schrittlänge?
> 
> G.



Schrittlänge 97cm bei 1,94 Körpergröße

Die Reverb ist auf dem Bild aber ein paar cm eingefahren.

 @trailterror: Bild wird nachgereicht....


Freut mich das es gefällt.... ein paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch eingestellt werden, aber Morgen wird es hoffentlich eingeweiht.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Schrittlänge 97cm bei 1,94 Körpergröße




Also wirklich ein Beimriese. Ja da ist XL auf jedenfall die erste Wahl

G.


----------



## wunny1980 (19. Juni 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @_wunny_
> 
> musst nur berücksichtigen dass der Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel so flacher wird....und bestimmt noch weitere (minimalen) änderungen.....
> 
> ...




Das mit den flacheren Winkeln ist klar. 
Damit könnte ich auch gut leben. 
Mir ist nur aufgefallen das ich bei einer 170mm Lyrik und dem AS etwa 11mm zu hoch aufbaue. Im Tech Sheet ist ja eine max Gabellänge von 555 angegeben. Und 3mm für den unteren Steuersatz. Bei dem Angle Set hätte ich dann unten 14mm. 
Müsste man mal nachfragen bei Nicolai ob das noch geht. Garantie wollte ich schon noch haben. 
Angle Set aber auch. Ansonsten muss man halt die ZS44|ZS56 Variante nehmen.


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Schrittlänge 97cm bei 1,94 Körpergröße
> 
> Die Reverb ist auf dem Bild aber ein paar cm eingefahren.
> 
> ...



geil!

wie lang is das Sitzrohr?

endlich mal eine Oberrohr-Sitzrohr-Verbindung,
bei der die Stütze nicht megaweit drin sein muss...


----------



## Fatal Error (19. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> geil!
> 
> wie lang is das Sitzrohr?
> 
> ...



Sitzrohr ist kürzer wie beim Helius AM, dafür ist die Mindesteinstecktiefe deutlich geringer


ION 16      Sitzrohr   480mm / Sitzrohrüberstand 70mm
Helius AM: Sitzrohr   510mm / Sitzrohrüberstand 140mm


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2013)

ich bin aufs Ion 29 gespannt


----------



## WODAN (19. Juni 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> ION 16 in ixlargsch
> 
> 
> Gestern von WODAN ins Harzer Vorland entführt...



Sehr schön, paßt alles.
Eventuell nochmal andere Aufkleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (19. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> endlich mal eine Oberrohr-Sitzrohr-Verbindung,
> bei der die Stütze nicht megaweit drin sein muss...



Stimmt 
Leider leidet die schrittfreiheit drunter


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2013)

Manche sind grösser als Andere 

das System von N,
den effektiv erreichbaren Sattelauszug zwischen M und XL nur marginal wachsen zu lassen,
find ich einfach komisch...


----------



## psc1 (19. Juni 2013)

hei Alex!

Rakete . !!!!!

edit: Alex = fatal error


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2013)

Black is beautiful


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Black is beautiful


Jepp aber das Grün von der Stretchlimousine im hintergrund auch
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## trailterror (21. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Black is beautiful





Welches schwarz ists denn überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2013)

Das ist Schwarzeslochschwarzmatt  SpazZ 

Hauptrahmen gepulvert Hinterbau elox.


----------



## Timmy35 (21. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hauptrahmen gepulvert Hinterbau elox.



Warum macht man sowas und nimmt nicht beides in elox?


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2013)

Der Umwerfergegenhalter wurde vergessen und musste nachträglich angeschweißt werden.


----------



## Simbl (21. Juni 2013)

Hab gar nicht gewusst das es das Ion 16 auch inner anderen Farbe ausser Raw zu kaufen gibt


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Umwerfergegenhalter wurde vergessen und musste nachträglich angeschweißt werden.



uiuiui!


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Umwerfergegenhalter wurde vergessen und musste nachträglich angeschweißt werden.



Da wäre ja auch das gegangen, oder?

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7145

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> uiuiui!



....wurde von mir vergessen zu bestellen.....


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Da wäre ja auch das gegangen, oder?
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7145
> 
> ...



Nein das geht beim Ion 16 leider nicht. Das Hauptlager wird nicht zusätzlich durch 2 Madenschrauben gesichert.


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ....wurde von mir vergessen zu bestellen.....



10% Schwund...

ok, denke bei dir is es eher unter 1%


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ....wurde von mir vergessen zu bestellen.....


altz(man)heimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2013)

willst du mich beleidigen Dütschy... ich bin aus Heidelberg


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2013)

Badenser halt...


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Badenser halt...


also einen Heilbronnser 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> also einen Heilbronnser
> Groetjes D-Lander



du meinst


----------



## psychoo2 (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute ,

Welchen Steuersatz könnt ihr mir fürs Ion16 empfehlen ??

Gruß
Psy


----------



## kephren23 (22. Juni 2013)

Reset Flatstack K8 scheint zur zeit die beste Wahl.


----------



## slayerrider (25. Juni 2013)

Ich fände ein Ion gerade auch schick, aber ein Sitzrohr mit 480mm bei Größe XL ist ja wohl ein Witz. Warum ist das den bitte so? Da braucht man ja schon ab ca. 1,90m einen Tailormade-Rahmen.


----------



## trailterror (25. Juni 2013)

Die sitzrohre sind bei allen grössen ziemlich kurz....dürften für meinen geschmack auch länger sein....
Wobei die einstecktiefe ja schon gering ist....


----------



## slayerrider (25. Juni 2013)

Mir würde es ja gar nichts ausmachen, wenn es verstellbare Stützen mit Länge 500mm gäbe, aber so ist das halt richtig schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (25. Juni 2013)

http://www.vecnum.de/bike-parts/verstellbare-sattelstuetze/technische-daten.html


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Mir würde es ja gar nichts ausmachen, wenn es verstellbare Stützen mit Länge 500mm gäbe, aber so ist das halt richtig schlecht...



Im nächsten Winter isses ja dan soweit

G.


----------



## slayerrider (25. Juni 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> http://www.vecnum.de/bike-parts/verstellbare-sattelstuetze/technische-daten.html



Ich blicke bei denen ihrer Beschreibung nicht so durch. Die Moveloc 200 ist dann ca. 510mm lang, ist das richtig?


----------



## trailterror (25. Juni 2013)

Ausgefahren hat sie wohl ne gesamtlänge von 551....mit 200 verstellbereich


----------



## Spletti (25. Juni 2013)

@slayerrider

was für ne SL hast du denn?


----------



## slayerrider (25. Juni 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> @slayerrider
> 
> was für ne SL hast du denn?



Wenn ich das jetzt poste, dann geht es hier gleich ab. Naja, egal: ca. 102cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (25. Juni 2013)

102  Wahnsinn is ja Model-Style


----------



## psychoo2 (26. Juni 2013)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand probiert an einem ION16 ein paar 650B Laufräder
zu Schrauben ?

Oder passen die gar nicht rein.

Gruß
Psy


----------



## trailterror (26. Juni 2013)

auf mtbr wird behauptet, dass es ein ion 16 zu urobike geben wird


----------



## raschaa (26. Juni 2013)

das wäre ja retro...


----------



## Spletti (26. Juni 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt poste, dann geht es hier gleich ab. Naja, egal: ca. 102cm



ich hab 92iger. mit nem 475iger sitzrohr und ner 150iger  reverb geht es sich genau aus. das heißt bei dir muss es , wenn es ein N sein sollte, schon 500 cm sitzrohr sein.....krass


----------



## trailterror (26. Juni 2013)

Bei welchem rahmen...?

Hat man beim 16er nicht mehr sput nach oben (trotz kürzerem sitzrohr/wegen der deutlich geringeren einstecktiefe) als bei nem helius am z.bsp.?


----------



## slayerrider (26. Juni 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> ich hab 92iger. mit nem 475iger sitzrohr und ner 150iger  reverb geht es sich genau aus. das heißt bei dir muss es , wenn es ein N sein sollte, schon 500 cm sitzrohr sein.....krass



Ich brauche vom Tretlager bis zum Sattel ca. 850/860mm. 470 (Sattelrohr) +435 (Reverb) =905mm, damit bleiben 5,5/4,5cm Einstecktiefe. Das läuft natürlich bei mir gar nicht...


----------



## Fatal Error (27. Juni 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> das XL schaut doch noch sehr gut aus....ein genaueres bildchen vom steuerrohrgusset würd mich noch interessieren



biddeschöööön





Das Leben kann so grausam sein, neues Bike in der Garage und Morgen geht es ans Meer.....Berge waren letztes Jahr dran


----------



## trailterror (27. Juni 2013)

Na dann, lass die puppen tanzen


----------



## Loisl13 (27. Juni 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> biddeschöööön
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike!!
Wat isn des für eine Farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (27. Juni 2013)

...schwarz elox....


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2013)

....ich würde auf Titan elox tippen.....


----------



## Loisl13 (27. Juni 2013)

Das genau ist die Frage! Meins soll nämlich Titan elox werden.
Auf dem großen Bild schaut's eher wie schwarz elox aus, aber auf der detailaufnahme eher wie Titan....


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2013)

schaut man sich die gabelbrücke an,- ist es ein überbelichtetes schwarz elox.


----------



## Loisl13 (27. Juni 2013)

.....gut gesehen! Könnte wirklich schwarz elox sein. 

Hat einer von Euch eine Rahmen in Titan elox? Ein Foto davon wäre​


----------



## Fatal Error (27. Juni 2013)

Ist Schwarz-Elox 

mit Apfelhandy geknipst


----------



## hömma (27. Juni 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Das Leben kann so grausam sein, neues Bike in der Garage und Morgen geht es ans Meer.....Berge waren letztes Jahr dran



Wir waren die letzten Jahre immer in Ligurien. Der einzige Ort, wo du Alpen und Meer gleichzeitig hast. 


P.S.: Pornöse Geräte hier am Start!! Bin auf den all-raw Aufbau gespannt.


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2013)




----------



## WODAN (27. Juni 2013)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> biddeschöööön
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spacer raus und elox schwarz ist nicht mehr in 
Grüße von der Insel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (27. Juni 2013)

schwarz geht niemals aus der mode


----------



## psychoo2 (27. Juni 2013)

Das Orange Elox ist der Hammer !!



guru39 schrieb:


>


----------



## der-gute (27. Juni 2013)

der Cläuser im Paradies...


----------



## kephren23 (28. Juni 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> P.S.: Pornöse Geräte hier am Start!! Bin auf den all-raw Aufbau gespannt.



Finde auch das hier wirklich nen paar schicke bikes dabei sind und auf den ALL-RAW-Aufbau bin ich auch gespannt 




Und das Puff-ION ist das erste was noch keiner vorbestellt hat?
Wow sind ja echt viele gebrutzelt und verkauft wurden.


----------



## Spletti (28. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> der Cläuser im Paradies...


 
haha genau hab ich mir auch gedacht^^ hoffentlich gehts im da gut


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Juni 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> haha genau hab ich mir auch gedacht^^ hoffentlich gehts im da gut



Hallo ihr Lieben,

es geht mir in der Tat sehr gut und es macht rischtisch Spazz hier "oben"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (28. Juni 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Spacer raus und elox schwarz ist nicht mehr in



Nicht nur das schwarz elox.... ich bin ja sowas von OUT

kein 27,5 bzw. 29"
keine Flatpedals
kein tubeless
keine XX1
kein RAW....

Uiuiui ich glaub ich lass das Rad stehen oder fahr nur noch im Dunkeln wo mich keiner sieht 
Ich bin mir grad gar net sicher ob man damit 2013 überhaupt noch fahren kann 

Guten Rückflug....


----------



## barbarissima (28. Juni 2013)

Der Hobel ist voll oldschool


----------



## der-gute (28. Juni 2013)

Alu is sooo 90er


----------



## Eksduro (28. Juni 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> .....gut gesehen! Könnte wirklich schwarz elox sein.​
> 
> 
> Hat einer von Euch eine Rahmen in Titan elox? Ein Foto davon wäre​


 

guck mal bei mir im album...zwar kein ion aber titan elox 


zu den fotos oben....geile dinger


----------



## schocos (28. Juni 2013)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> es geht mir in der Tat sehr gut und es macht rischtisch Spazz hier "oben"



@'Ak77 Nene, geometrisch bist du unten  

Raw/ Orange mit blauen Lagerdeckel ist noch besser


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Juni 2013)

schocos schrieb:


> @'Ak77 Nene, geometrisch bist du unten
> :



Geometrisch oder doch eher Geologisch?

Ironie oder Ernst? Schei...e es ist Freitag ich brauche das Wochenende.

Äh, wo ist der AK77 denn? Nicht mehr im Puff?

Gruss


----------



## schocos (28. Juni 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Geometrisch oder doch eher Geologisch?
> 
> Ironie oder Ernst? Schei...e es ist Freitag ich brauche das Wochenende.
> 
> ...



Ne, aufgestiegen, nach Lübrechtsen. Geometrisch oder Geologisch weiß er bestimmt besser.


----------



## der-gute (28. Juni 2013)

Logisch!


----------



## kephren23 (28. Juni 2013)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> es geht mir in der Tat sehr gut und es macht rischtisch Spazz hier "oben"



Praktikum? neuer Azubi? oder nur mal so zum Spaß?
kulturmäßig aufjedenfall mal Hildesheim angucken.
marienburg is auch cool.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juni 2013)

in Lübbrechtsen möchte ich nicht tot überm zaun hängen. . .  

Metropole Ruhrpott hat fast 5 Mio. Einwohner,- da könnt ich nicht in einem Mini Dorf wohnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (28. Juni 2013)

Ja haste schon nich unrecht, vorallem sieht man Nachts die Hand vor Augen nicht, besoffen aus der Taverne(gibt ja nichmal eine in Lübbrechtsen) kriechen is da nicht angesagt. 

Komm ja auch fast aus so nem kleinem Kaff. Aber jetzt ist alles anders. 

Dafür is der Sternenhimmel traumhaft. 
Gut schlafen kann man da auch wenn man ansonsten anna Kreuzung in BLN wohnt. Ohhh hab ich gut geschlafen.


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> in Lübbrechtsen möchte ich nicht tot überm zaun hängen. . .


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



hats da überhaupt zäune in lübbrechtsen?


----------



## beetle (29. Juni 2013)

Strom solls aber angeblich schon geben.


----------



## Timmy35 (29. Juni 2013)

Macht euch ruhig lustig. Dafür haben wir hier den besten Rahmenbauer


----------



## psc1 (29. Juni 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Macht euch ruhig lustig. Dafür haben wir hier den besten Rahmenbauer


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juni 2013)

Ach der Landkreis Hildesheim ist schon toll  

Naja hier mal was passiert wenn ich langeweile hab:

vorher







mittelstufe








fast fertig






Fertig!!! bis auf die Schrauben, die sind noch nich FINAL.








Aaaaahhhhh den hab ich auch noch


----------



## Simbl (30. Juni 2013)

Genial! Eigentlich wollt ich mein Schaltwerk und Trigger am Hardtail original lassen  Jetzt siehts anders aus  Gabel ist erst im Winter fällig. Vielleicht hol ich mir aber auch die X Fusion Metric mal schaun


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juni 2013)

Hehe freut mich wenn es anspornt, wollte das eigentlich lassen aber das wird immer nix mit den Fingern still halten. 
Ursprunglich sollte es ja auch mal ein fertig Bike werden 


ja die neuen X-Fusion wird geil, nur die schwarzen Plasteschützer an der Seite trüben das gesamtbild etwas. und schade das die Brücke nicht so schön cnc-gefräst bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ggss (1. Juli 2013)

Endlich fertig!


----------



## kephren23 (1. Juli 2013)

cool in weiß, schaut gut aus!
gewicht und mehr fotos wollen wa!


----------



## Kontragonist (1. Juli 2013)

ggss schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!



Auf dem Weißen Rahmen funktioniert das mit dem roten N mal saugut 

Nur an den XX1-Antrieb ohne Kefü kann sich mein Auge noch nicht recht gewöhnen  Hab noch nen alten BB geklemmten Shaman Commander rumliegen, den werd ich wohl der Optik wegen dazutun. Dann kann ich auch noch ein Takko benutzen. Oder spricht da irgendwas dagegen? Spacer gehören ja wohl auch bei der XX1 zwischen Innenlager und Kurbel, oder?


----------



## US. (1. Juli 2013)

ggss schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!



Was lange währt......
Schön geworden. Den Altherren-Spacerturm noch abbauen 
XX1 kommt auch gut.
Auf jeden Fall hätte das Bike ein seriöses Foto verdient!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Juli 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Auf dem Weißen Rahmen funktioniert das mit dem roten N mal saugut
> 
> Spacer gehören ja wohl auch bei der XX1 zwischen Innenlager und Kurbel, oder?


 
Moin,

wenn du das dazu gehörige Sram GPX Lager nimmst, brauchst du bei 73mm BB keine Spacer zwischen Lagerschale und Tretlager. Was meinst du mit Spacer zwischen Innelager und Kurbel?

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## trailterror (1. Juli 2013)

L oder XL?

Geo-Einstellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (1. Juli 2013)

ggss schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!



Ahja... das XL vom Frank.


----------



## Kontragonist (1. Juli 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn du das dazu gehörige Sram GPX Lager nimmst, brauchst du bei 73mm BB keine Spacer zwischen Lagerschale und Tretlager. Was meinst du mit Spacer zwischen Innelager und Kurbel?
> 
> ...



Sorry, war noch früh und ich bin ein bisschen grippal angeschlagen  ich meinte natürlich genau, was du sagst: zwischen Rahmen und Innenlager sind ja sonst immer Spacer. Wenn das hier nicht so ist, dann ist natürlich Essig mit meinem Commander  Aber ein Drake 1-fach-Guide mit ISCG 05 passt schon  oder sitzt das Kettenblatt auch wieder an einer anderen Stelle, als bei z.B. 1x9 üblich?


----------



## ggss (1. Juli 2013)

XL

Weitere _Specs_ kommen noch ..


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Juli 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Sorry, war noch früh und ich bin ein bisschen grippal angeschlagen  ich meinte natürlich genau, was du sagst: zwischen Rahmen und Innenlager sind ja sonst immer Spacer. Wenn das hier nicht so ist, dann ist natürlich Essig mit meinem Commander  Aber ein Drake 1-fach-Guide mit ISCG 05 passt schon  oder sitzt das Kettenblatt auch wieder an einer anderen Stelle, als bei z.B. 1x9 üblich?


 
Also,

bei dem Lager brauchst du keinen Spacer bei 73mm. Aber du hast soviel Platz, da kannst ne 10mm Grundplatte verbauen. Ich mach mal nen Foto.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Juli 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> bei dem Lager brauchst du keinen Spacer bei 73mm. Aber du hast soviel Platz, da kannst ne 10mm Grundplatte verbauen. Ich mach mal nen Foto.
> 
> ...


 
Oh man, lesen ist manchmal von Vorteil. Dir geht es garnicht um den Platz, sondern um den Spacer ansich, da da der Chain guide hin soll. Das wird wohl nichts, da das mitgelieferte GPX Lager ohne Spacer gefahren wird.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Kontragonist (1. Juli 2013)

Dankedanke, das hilft doch schon mal â*jetzt weiÃ ich immerhin, dass ich mir was anderes Ã¼berlegen muss


----------



## psychoo2 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Kann hier jemand nen guten Unterrohr/Rahmenschutz empfehlen.

Will ja das mein Ion so lang wie möglich schön leuchtet.


----------



## kephren23 (2. Juli 2013)

doppelt klareFolie drunter?
Alles andere wäre doch optisch nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## tommi101 (2. Juli 2013)

Wenn es besonders exclusiv sein soll (ist ja schliesslich ein N ), dann kannst Du mal bei User mi.ro anfragen. Der fertigt die Teile von Hand, individuell auf den Rohrdurchmesser angepasst.
Die Preise sind leider auch angepasst - Leidville Zahnarztpreise eben 
Aber vielleicht ist es Dir ja Dein ION wert und Du suchst genau so etwas:


----------



## raschaa (2. Juli 2013)

Bitte... N benutzt ja keine coladosen rohre die sowas nötig hätten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. Juli 2013)

Mein Argon FR hätte sicher schöner ausgesehen, ohne den tiefen Kratzer im Oberrohr!

Es muss ja nicht immer gleich ne Beule passieren...


----------



## tommi101 (2. Juli 2013)

Da hast Du absolut recht....sollte ja auch nur eine Alternative zu normaler 3M-Folie sein, falls er keine Folie verwenden möchte.


----------



## psychoo2 (2. Juli 2013)

Wo bekommt man den so Folien her ? Ich hatte an meinem Remedy einen Silikonartigen Schutz...der war transparent und auch 2 oder 3mm dick. Aber ich find nicht mehr wo ich den her hatte.


----------



## sluette (2. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich sowas sehe tut mir mein Glied weh... 
Ich frag mich warum man allen Ernstes seine Karre mit so'nem Folien-oder Carbon-Kram verschandelt?


----------



## Eksduro (2. Juli 2013)

folie kann man ja noch nachvollziehen und geht als geschmackssache durch... aber dieses carbon verhüterli....na ja....

musste mal im LV forum gucken...da gibts welche die packen sich so ein teil oder iwas ähnliches aufs oberrohr, damit die bremshebel keinen schaden anrichten falls der lenker mal umschlägt


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas sehe tut mir mein Glied weh...
> ...



Meins wär mir fast abgefallen vor schmerzen

G.


----------



## der-gute (2. Juli 2013)

Eksduro schrieb:


> musste mal im LV forum gucken...da gibts welche die packen sich so ein teil oder iwas ähnliches aufs oberrohr, damit die bremshebel keinen schaden anrichten falls der lenker mal umschlägt



Fändest du tiefe Kratzer besser?

Mein Helius AC 29 bekommt demnächst ne Pike und dazu eine maximal tiefe Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi...

Die schlägt dann mit Sicherheit ins Oberrohr...das bleibt im schweren Gelände nicht aus!

Würdest du dann meinen Rahmen gebraucht mit tiefem Kratzer im Oberrohr kaufen?


----------



## Eksduro (2. Juli 2013)

kommt auf den kratzer und den hersteller an (nen N schon eher als nen LV), würde dann aber sicherlich den preis drücken....

soll ja jeder machen wie er meint, du als bekennender "niedrigst-frontler" hat da vielleicht auch andere maßstäbe bzw auf andere dinge zu achten als viele andere....fand den trend dort vor einiger zeit nur amüsant, jegliche kontaktgefährdeten stellen mit maßgeschneiderten carbonairbags "polstern" zu müssen....


----------



## sluette (2. Juli 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> ... Die schlägt dann mit Sicherheit ins Oberrohr...das bleibt im schweren Gelände nicht aus!...



Ne, mal ernsthaft. Ob der Rahmen da oben ne Macke hat wäre mir Latte (darum fahre ich RAW ) aber wenn der Lenker da gegen ballert wirst du dich wohl über kurz oder lang von deinem Brems- bzw Schalt-hebeln verabschieden können, oder? Da würde ich eher dran denken weil so ein Crash kommt ja mal vor. 



der-gute schrieb:


> Würdest du dann meinen Rahmen gebraucht mit tiefem Kratzer im Oberrohr kaufen?


Gebrauchte Bikes sehen gebraucht aus, ansonsten Kauf ich mir ein Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. Juli 2013)

Mein Argon FR in schwarz elox hatte leider nen langen Kratzer senkrecht zum OR, hat den Käufer bei nem 3 Jahre alten Rahmen Gott sei Dank net gestört.
Mein Fanes in Raw hat eine echt tiefe Schramme am Oberrohr, das sieht auch in raw ******** aus.

Die Schalt-Brems-Armatur sollte sich ja eigentlich wegdrehen, bevor es bricht.
Zum Kratzen reicht es aber zumeist aus.

Ja, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir so ne hässliche Carbonpenisprothese fürs Oberrohr zu kaufen!


----------



## barbarissima (2. Juli 2013)

Mit Lackkratzern ist es genau wie mit Narben: Die haben allesamt eine Geschichte und machen die, die sie haben, erst richtig interessant


----------



## kephren23 (2. Juli 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mit Lackkratzern ist es genau wie mit Narben: Die haben eine allesamt Geschichte und machen die, die sie haben, erst richtig interessant



So ist es
Für die die ihr bike von vornherein verkaufen wollen sind diese schoner wohl ne gute Sache.


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Juli 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mit Lackkratzern ist es genau wie mit Narben: Die haben allesamt eine Geschichte und machen die, die sie haben, erst richtig interessant


na Bärbel soll ich dann dir mal meine narben zeigen
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## barbarissima (3. Juli 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> na Bärbel soll ich dann dir mal meine narben zeigen
> Groetjes D-Lander


Nein danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aber vielleicht hat ja sonst irgendjemand Interesse


----------



## psychoo2 (3. Juli 2013)

Welche Lenker Vorbaukombi ist den beim ION so Favorisiert ?

Habe derzeit nen Syntace VRO drauf aber so wirklich davon überzeugt bin ich davon nicht. Hätte gerne was kürzeres !! Wieviel Rise beim Lenker is zu empfehlen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (3. Juli 2013)

40mm Vorbau 30mm Riser


----------



## trailterror (3. Juli 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Welche Lenker Vorbaukombi ist den beim ION so Favorisiert ?
> 
> Wieviel Rise beim Lenker is zu empfehlen ?


 
ist vieles persönliche geschmackssache...da ist es schwer jem. einen rat zu geben


----------



## Timmy35 (3. Juli 2013)

Durch den VRO bist du doch flexibel beim ausprobieren. Kannst den Vorbau umdrehen und die Halter ganz nach hinten klappen. Sieht zwar blöde aus, aber zum testen ist es doch erst mal gut. Dann weißt du wenigsten, ob die Richtung stimmt.


----------



## raschaa (3. Juli 2013)

jo, zum testen ist der vro ideal...

ich fahre bei 189cm rahmen large: 60mm megaforce2, vector carbon 35mm rise


----------



## ggss (3. Juli 2013)

Na ja muste halt sein ...


----------



## schnubbi81 (3. Juli 2013)

Habsch auch, funzt gut!


----------



## kephren23 (3. Juli 2013)

hab auch einen


----------



## US. (4. Juli 2013)

ggss schrieb:


> Na ja muste halt sein ...


Was? Die geschummelte Ausnutzung des Federwegs 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## ggss (4. Juli 2013)

Hier ein paar Bilder von Frank K. aus G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...870.-2207520000.1372944010.&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## hmpoliveira (5. Juli 2013)

Ich bin 1,68 groß. Jemand kann die ideale Größe für ION16 empfehlen?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (5. Juli 2013)

S


----------



## kephren23 (5. Juli 2013)

definitiv S


----------



## psychoo2 (5. Juli 2013)

Ich hab bei 176cm nen M und der passt eigentlich ziemlich gut für mich.


----------



## hmpoliveira (5. Juli 2013)

Ok. Danke!!!!


----------



## psychoo2 (5. Juli 2013)

Welche Auswirkung hat den das Umstellen von LOW auf HIGH beim ION16 ?

Und wie wirkt sich diese dann aufs Fahrverhalten aus ?


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2013)

Chip High bedeutet Steilerer (1°) Lenkwinkel und Tretlager 9mm höher.
Chip Low genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## psychoo2 (5. Juli 2013)

D.h. Löw ist besser für Bergab und High besser für Touren ?


----------



## trailterror (5. Juli 2013)

Über dem daum gepeilt ja

SW wird bei low übrigens auch flacher


----------



## psychoo2 (5. Juli 2013)

Diese ganzen Winkel sind mir a bisserl 
zu kompliziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (5. Juli 2013)

Desto flacher der SW ist, desto weiter sitzt du bei ausgefahrener sattelstütze hinten, welches beim uphill nicht unbedingt wünschenswert ist...

Je flacher der LW desto grösser wird der radstand->rad wird laufruhiger (gut für high speed passagen) aber weniger wendig


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2013)

Ein flacher LW ist für fast alles gut (besseres Überrollen, stabiler im Steilen, laufruhiger),
das Rad wird halt vermeintlich träger...

Beim SW is es wie oben beschrieben...
je flacher, desto weiter hinten, desto tiefer im Sag usw. lmaa


----------



## blitzfitz (5. Juli 2013)

Gibt's eigentlich schon Bilder von einem ION 16 in blau-elox oder applegreen-elox?

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## psychoo2 (5. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Super Erklärung


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2013)

ich würde es an deiner Stelle einfach mal testen, dauert (normalerweise) keine 5min.


----------



## psychoo2 (5. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich würde es an deiner Stelle einfach mal testen, dauert (normalerweise) keine 5min.



Probier ich auf jeden Fall mal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. Juli 2013)

kleines update


----------



## schnubbi81 (7. Juli 2013)

Weltklasse!!!


----------



## raschaa (7. Juli 2013)

du hast ja mal ne Macke


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Juli 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mit Lackkratzern ist es genau wie mit Narben: Die haben allesamt eine Geschichte und machen die, die sie haben, erst richtig interessant



So sieht es aus

Und die Aufbauten hier sind alle top

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## kephren23 (7. Juli 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> du hast ja mal ne Macke



danke 
 @schnubbi81
auch


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> kleines update


 


raschaa schrieb:


> du hast ja mal ne Macke


Aber hübsch aussehen tut´s schon 


Hoffentlich können wir jetzt bald mal das Gesamtresultat bestaunen


----------



## trailterror (7. Juli 2013)

http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...839722559.1073741838.423525164400327&refid=17

Ion 16 650B/29' ?


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2013)

an was machst du das fest?


----------



## kephren23 (7. Juli 2013)

ja sieht stark nach 650 aus.
is ja die neue pike. da passen 26 und 27,5 Räder, also werden das wohl die größeren sein. aber war ja auch kein Geheimnis mehr das so etwas kommt.


----------



## trailterror (7. Juli 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> an was machst du das fest?



...am kommentar unten vom conti team  das vordere ist demnach rin 27,5 das hintere 29'

Ist denn z.bsp. Eine normale lyric rc2dh air nicht auch 27,5 kompatibel?
Gibts denn mittlerweile überhaupt 650b reifen in ner 42a mischung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. Juli 2013)

stimmt das stehts auch.
ob das bei na lyrik passt weiß ich nicht, angegeben ist es glaub ich nich. die pike wird ja so vermarktet. 26/27,5 und ne 29 Version.


----------



## psychoo2 (7. Juli 2013)

Passt 650B generell in den Ion16 oder ist das dann angepasst


----------



## anjalein (7. Juli 2013)

Links Teamfahrer Kivi auf 26", rechts Nicolai-Kontrukteur Marcel auf 29". 








ps. 650b passt in keinen 26" Rahmen vernünftig rein, weill das Tretlager dann viel zu hoch kommt.


----------



## trailterror (7. Juli 2013)

Ich denk mal, das wird ein 650B rahmen sein


----------



## anjalein (7. Juli 2013)

doppelpost


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2013)

> ps. 650b passt in keinen 26" Rahmen vernünftig rein, weill das Tretlager dann viel zu hoch kommt.



Doch ins Nucleon wenn man als Ausgleich weniger Federweg fährt...denk ich mal.

G.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Juli 2013)

kiwi hat erst mal nen kilo gras an sein oberrohr getaped?!?


----------



## trailterror (7. Juli 2013)

http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/ni...-manufacture-trail-words-pictures-image-1.jpg

http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/ni...-manufacture-trail-words-pictures-image-2.jpg

Ion 29'

Wenn der-gute da nicht schwach wird


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2013)

Bald is urobaik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. Juli 2013)

wieder ein neues Teilchen.

so konnte die natürlich nicht bleiben




schon besser


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Juli 2013)

Kannste die schwarze Eloxalschicht einfach wegpolieren und das Gelaserte bleibt? Oder wie machste das?


----------



## kephren23 (8. Juli 2013)

drano granulat! dann ein bissl rüber schrubbeln fertig!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Juli 2013)

A wa! Rahmen geht auch ??? Gebrauchtes Nicolai Helius AFR gekauft, schwarz elox, mag Darth-Vader-Style nicht ...


----------



## kephren23 (8. Juli 2013)

klar geht das, aber das würde ich lieber den KHUJAND machen lassen! der macht ziemlich gut.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Juli 2013)

Okay, kann denn was schief gehen (unter Einhaltung der "Gesunder-Menschenverstand-Regel)? Normalerweise schraube/baue/bastele ich gerne selbst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. Juli 2013)

klein is ja so nen Rahmen nich, also große Schüssel brauchst du.  lagerbereiche müssen natürlich geschützt werden.

guck mal hier
www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557270&page=50


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Juli 2013)

Hm, das macht natürlich nachdenklich. Sieht rischtisch jeil aus, was der Arturo da so macht.

Mal schauen, vielen Dank auf jeden für die Info!


----------



## kephren23 (8. Juli 2013)

na aber sehr gern!


----------



## raschaa (8. Juli 2013)

jojo, iss schon geil wie das gelaserte bleibt! war bei meinen de-eloxierten teilen auch...

aber rahmen abbeizen wäre mir zu hart, da brauchste ja ne riesige wanne und viel drano, das ist schon ne kleine umwelt sauerei wenn man das daheim macht.


----------



## kephren23 (8. Juli 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> aber rahmen abbeizen wäre mir zu hart, da brauchste ja ne riesige wanne und viel drano, das ist schon ne kleine umwelt sauerei wenn man das daheim macht.



Ja schön inna Badewanne , und später gibts wieder mecker wenn, die Chefin des Hauses nach dem wannieren nen wunden Arsch hatte.

Nee nee lieber machen lassen! einen  für KHUJAND den Super-Raw-Macher.


----------



## Loisl13 (9. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/ni...-manufacture-trail-words-pictures-image-1.jpg
> 
> http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/ni...-manufacture-trail-words-pictures-image-2.jpg
> 
> ...



......ION 29er? Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Weiß jemand was genaueres?
Wäre ja mal nicht uninteressant, oder?


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2013)

ja, siehe post 1855 und 1849...

interessant oder nicht liegt im auge des betrachters 

ich denk mal, dass dieses 29er ion  das 29er AC überflüssig macht...??


----------



## tommi101 (9. Juli 2013)

Das könnte sein, weil es ja eventuell das Helius *TB* mit 130mm FW in 29" geben wird.
ION 15 dann fürs Grobe, Helius TB für Trails....würde dann Sinn machen.
Ist aber nur ne Vermutung meinerseits...


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> KUHJAND.


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2013)

entschuldige bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. Juli 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> ......ION 29er..





trailterror schrieb:


> .., 29er AC ...





tommi101 schrieb:


> ... Helius *TB* mit 130mm FW in 29" ..
> 
> ION 15 ..
> Helius TB für Trails ...



Ob der Kalle selber noch durchblickt?

Ich wünsche mir ein Helius TB 650B, ein Ion 16 mit angesofteter Hinterbauabstimmung (für 180er-Gabeln, um ein schönes Superenduro aufzubauen, das so richtig nice an den Lago passt oder halt nach PdS, Finale Ligure ...) und ein aufgehübschtes Ion 18 ...


----------



## der-gute (9. Juli 2013)

ich denke, es wird ein TB mit 130 mm geben, das wird das Trailbike und reicht vollkommen für das Meiste.
dann wird es das Ion 29 geben, das dann das 29" Enduro ist.

das AC 29 wird rausfallen...da kann das TB fast ebenso viel und das Ion mehr.

ich bin gespannt...es fehlt nämlich noch ein 29" Enduro Hardtail


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> das AC 29 wird rausfallen...da kann das TB fast ebenso viel und das Ion mehr.




Mein Räder können genau soviel, so gut wie ich bin

Und da es hier um den Trail- und Bergabspaß geht muß man ganz klar sagen, würde irgendeine Universität eine Studie herausbringen und jeweils oben am Berg die ersten 50 Biker mit 29Zoll, 650b und 26" beim Trail- und Bergabfahren studieren, dann wäre das Ergebnnis wohl, das 26 am besten funktioniert, danach wahrscheinlich 650B und ganz am Ende als Schlußlicht 29"

G.


----------



## der-gute (9. Juli 2013)

das halte ich für eine sehr gewagte Theorie...


----------



## Loisl13 (9. Juli 2013)

Net unbedingt.

Read here:


http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/...ai-helius-ac-29er659b26-zoller-teil-2-praxis/

Kommen gerade aus den Dolomiten zurück, und da war ein 29er dabei. Das Ding ging auf den typischen Schotterpisten ganz ordentlich, wenns aber bockig und verwinkelt wurde war das 26er deutlich besser.
Mich würde da mal ein 650b interessiern, zumal ich noch kein 29er mit 150mm oder mehr gesehen habe.bin mal gespannt was Nicolai sich da noch einfallen lässt.


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2013)

Als die ersten 29 rauskamen war das Geschrei fast nicht zum aushalten, heute sieht man im CC WC Bereich nichts anderes mehr...

.....650B im DH...why not


----------



## psychoo2 (9. Juli 2013)

Also wenn man die Magazine so liest ist doch Grundsätzlich schon dies Aussage das der Unterschied zwischen 26" und 650B eher gering ausfällt und so ein richtiger Mehrwert hier nicht zu spüren ist.

Ein 29er hat halt meiner Meinung nach ein etwas anderes Einsatzgebiet als ein ION16 mit 26".

Wenn ihr mich fragt ist das 650B Maß ne Marketing Idee der Herstellen damit sich die Leute mal wieder ein neues Radl kaufen und sich hier mal wieder was bewegt.

Ich bin schon ein paar 650B Räder gefahren und bei mir hat sich der AHA Effekt nicht eingestellt.


----------



## psc1 (9. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Als die ersten 29 rauskamen war das Geschrei fast nicht zum aushalten, heute sieht man im CC WC Bereich nichts anderes mehr...
> 
> .....650B im DH...why not




das sehe ich genau so. das CC Beispiel ist perfekt


----------



## raschaa (9. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> .....650B im DH...why not



hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht... oder nur vorne 650B

die geburtstagsparty bei N wird jedenfalls spannend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> das halte ich für eine sehr gewagte Theorie...



Das ist keine gewagte Theorie, das ist netmal Theorie, das ist täglich erlebbare Praxis

G.


----------



## der-gute (9. Juli 2013)

aha..du fährst also ein 26" und ein 29" der selben Gattung täglich?

warst du schonmal mit einem 29" in verblocktem Gelände?
Ernst gemeinte Frage...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> aha..du fährst also ein 26" und ein 29" der selben Gattung täglich?
> 
> warst du schonmal mit einem 29" in verblocktem Gelände?
> Ernst gemeinte Frage...



Les nommal was ich geschrieben hab, dann brauchst dich net angegriffen fühlen
Oder hast du nicht gelesen das ich der Meinung bin das das nicht vom Rad abhängt sondern vom Fahrer.

Aber wenns extrem wird, dann kann ein 29er auf jedenfall eins mehr, nämlich schneller kaputt gehen

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Juli 2013)

Moin,

eins hängt definitv vom Fahrer ab. Und zwar ob er es schön oder häßlich findet. Ich könnte kotzen, wenn ich 29" am MTB sehe. Ich finde aber auch die 3,6 Liter mit Lüfterrad schöner als die 3,6 mit Wasserkühlung.

Gruß


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juli 2013)

ich bin nur mal ne kleine Runde auf nem 29 Scalpel gefahren, und ich hab mich unwohl gefühlt, und dazu noch das Aussehen.


----------



## Timmy35 (10. Juli 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich finde aber auch die 3,6 Liter mit Lüfterrad schöner als die 3,6 mit Wasserkühlung.



Findet das nicht jeder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (10. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ich bin nur mal ne kleine Runde auf nem 29 Scalpel gefahren, und ich hab mich unwohl gefühlt, und dazu noch das Aussehen.


Das lag aber vermutlich eher an dem Leichtbaufetischismus von Cannondale als an der Laufradgröße. Die Teile fühlen sich für mich irgendwie immer ein wenig fragil an. 

Gegenüber 29" oder 27,5" bin ich auch immer ein wenig zwiegespalten. Einerseits ist es konsequent und sinnvoll, wenn ein XXL-Rahmen nicht die gleichen Laufräder hat wie ein XS. Andererseits skaliert der Untergrund und die Hindernisse ja auch nicht mit Bike und Fahrer mit. 



Timmy35 schrieb:


> Findet das nicht jeder?


Ja, selbst der Hersteller. Zumindest hat man bei der Optik nach dem 96er wieder zurückgerudert. Aber Luftkühlung wird genausowenig zurückkommen wie Manitou Hinterbaufedergabeln.


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juli 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Das lag aber vermutlich eher an dem Leichtbaufetischismus von Cannondale als an der Laufradgröße. Die Teile fühlen sich für mich irgendwie immer ein wenig fragil an.
> 
> Gegenüber 29" oder 27,5" bin ich auch immer ein wenig zwiegespalten. Einerseits ist es konsequent und sinnvoll, wenn ein XXL-Rahmen nicht die gleichen Laufräder hat wie ein XS. Andererseits skaliert der Untergrund und die Hindernisse ja auch nicht mit Bike und Fahrer mit.



Ich denke schon das es auch an der Laufradgröße lag.
Ansosnten stimm ich dir aber zu. Für große Menschen sind große Räder vermutlich ein segen .


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Juli 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Ja, selbst der Hersteller. Zumindest hat man bei der Optik nach dem 96er wieder zurückgerudert. Aber Luftkühlung wird genausowenig zurückkommen wie Manitou Hinterbaufedergabeln.



Da hast du absolut Recht. Ich will auch nicht über die technischen Vorteile, sondern nur über die Optik reden. Hab da mal was angehängt.

2,7 Liter Bj 1973


----------



## hömma (10. Juli 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> 2,7 Liter Bj 1973Anhang anzeigen 255000




So, jetzt aber wieder weiter mit neumodischen Fahrradtrends.


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2013)

Also zurück zu den alten Trends.

Ab jetzt mit *Jabba-RAW-Sharky* 

Klemmringe waren in schwarz, die einzige die Lieferbar waren.




konnte so natürlich nicht bleiben, somit hat Jabba-RAW gute arbeit geleistet.





Züge mit Endkappen und Ventilkappen.





und die Kurbel konnte leider auch nicht gold bleiben, hatte einfach nich hamoniert.





Also RAW damit





fertig





Sollte erstaml reichen mit dem neumodernen


----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2013)

Wir wollen das Endprodukt sehn!


----------



## tmac111 (12. Juli 2013)

Endprodukt wird bestimmt dann als Bike der Woche der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2013)

nen spieln hat er schon.... unser kephren


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wir wollen das Endprodukt sehn!



glaub mir keiner will das mehr wie ich! 




tmac111 schrieb:


> Endprodukt wird bestimmt dann als Bike der Woche der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert



na mal schauen 



KHUJAND schrieb:


> nen spieln hat er schon.... unser kephren



meinst du nen Spleen? 
Wenn ja dann seh ich das mal als Kompliment an


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2013)

ich glaube nicht das der Artur Spleen meint.... sondern eher total balla balla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2013)

na das is aber auch nett


----------



## Timmy35 (12. Juli 2013)

Bike der Woche reicht für die Kiste sicher nicht, mindestens Bike des Jahres.


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Bike der Woche reicht für die Kiste sicher nicht, mindestens Bike des Jahres.



das wäre was, wenn es denn nur endlich mal fertig werden würde. Denke Hausmesse schaff ich leider nicht 

Die Tage kommen aufjedenfall noch nen paar Kleinteile 

Hoffe der "BdW" Sticker kommt bald mal, will einen in Gold


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Hausmesse



wann soll die sein ?


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2013)

na die Nicolai Hausmesse


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Also zurück zu den alten Trends.
> 
> Ab jetzt mit *Jabba-RAW-Sharky*


 
*Mensch pass bloß auf mit dem Hai! Nimm ihn lieber schnell da weg *


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2013)

ohh gott 
Jabberraw mag zum glück nur Eloxalschichten 

und sein Bruder is auch nett! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ezkrrA4vhs


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ohh gott
> Jabberraw mag zum glück nur Eloxalschichten
> 
> und sein Bruder is auch nett!
> ...


Abwarten


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nen spieln hat er schon.... unser kephren



Das liegt an seinem Berufsbild 
Artur, deine Arbeit ist aber auch wieder erste Sahne um in der Küchensprache zu bleiben

Zum Thema Laufradgröße


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein Räder können genau soviel, so gut wie ich bin



Jörg, du sprichst mir wieder aus dem Herzen denn die Grenzen setzen wir uns selbst und nicht das Material

Und hier geht es ja um das ION 16 und anbei ein kleines Bild von Gino`s neuem Spaßgerät beim Megavalanche in Alp d' Huez





Die Quali ist schon mal gut gelaufen und jetzt drücke ich ihm die Daumen fürs Hauptrennen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2013)

@WilliWildsau  ja muss wohl daran liegen

Hehe hoffentlich bleibt im Rennen das ION so schön sauber wie jetzt 

Platz 10 is TOP!


----------



## acid-driver (13. Juli 2013)

Abgerissene Reverb-Leitung? Hoffentlich ist da beim Sturz (?) nix auf die Bremsscheiben gekommen. 
Welche Farbe war das mal vor der Matschkur? Zeltgrau? Oder Titan-Elox?


----------



## der-gute (13. Juli 2013)

so könnte mein Ion 29 aussehen


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2013)

vorher




nachher
links fürs AC / rechts fürs ION


----------



## acid-driver (20. Juli 2013)

Krass


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2013)

Soo zusammen gebaut is auch schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (20. Juli 2013)

Spätestens jetzt solltest du dich einliefern lassen!
;-)


----------



## tommi101 (20. Juli 2013)

Aber eines muss man sagen...er zieht das Ding bis zum letzten Dichtring durch, Respekt!!


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2013)

Entweder richtig oder gar nicht. 

Die Dichtringe/U-Scheiben waren aber schon so


----------



## psychoo2 (20. Juli 2013)

Kephren....erst hab ich mir gedacht DU hast nen Knall.....aber jetzt !!! Ich verneige mich vor Dir ;-) LEIDER GEIL !!


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2013)

Dankö 



Bin auch recht zufrieden, bisher. Allzuviel fehlt ja auch nicht mehr, nur leider alles so teuer .

LRS
Kasette-Kette
Bremsscheiben
Pedale
Schrauben


----------



## not_named (20. Juli 2013)

So, dann von mir auch mal ein aktueller Stand. Es wird...


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2013)




----------



## djangoxxl (20. Juli 2013)

not_named schrieb:


> So, dann von mir auch mal ein aktueller Stand. Es wird...



Sehr schick! Eine kurze Frage, wo gibt es die kleinen schwarzen Distanzhalter für die Brems- und Schaltleitungen zu kaufen? Danke.


----------



## Freeerider81 (20. Juli 2013)

Lauter schöne Bikes hier! Echt Super!

Die "Distanzhalter" sind bei der Reverb dabei, wenn ich mich nicht irre! 

Ich hab mal ne Frage/Bitte an die Ion-Besitzer:
Hat jemand im Großraum Stuttgart ein Ion 16 in Größe M und würde mich mal darauf Platz nehmen lassen?
Ich bin letzte Woche das Ion von Guru Gefahren und bin hin und weg von dem Bike! Jetzt bin ich nur sehr am schwanken was die Rahmengröße angeht! Das S war echt Super für mich auf der Freeridestrecke und auch auf einem wunderschönen singletrail. Aber ich hab doch Angst, dass es für Tour doch zu klein ist!  wobei ich extrem auf kleine verspielte Rahmen stehe! 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2013)

wie groß bist du denn? ich bin 176 mit 82er SL, hab nen M genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. Juli 2013)

er is ähnlich und steht auf S 

wobei das M halt doch anders aufgebaut war als der Guru seinem S


----------



## Freeerider81 (20. Juli 2013)

Ich bin 180 mit SL 87.
Aber meine Bikes haben alle so um die 410-415mm Reach. Ich weiß, größere Bikes sind gerade in Mode  aber ich mag es kleine und kompakt, aber ich hab angst, dass es zu klein werden könnte!


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2013)

ich fand des L schon klasse, bin dann aber doch auf M gegangen, mags ja auch etwas verspielter!

also ich würde definitiv M sagen!


----------



## der-gute (20. Juli 2013)

so wie ich ihn bergab und im Singletrail gesehen hab, kann ich das nicht unterschreiben.

aber er sollte M definitiv nochmal Probe fahren...


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2013)

mitm sitzrohr könnte passen, aber knapp, oder?

wenn es ihm besser zusagt, warum nicht, für mich hat sich das L schon wie nen M angefühlt.


----------



## Freeerider81 (20. Juli 2013)

Das Sitzrohr passt bis auf den letzten Millimeter! 
Also eigentlich alles gut! 
Wie schon geschrieben, ich hab mich auf Anhieb auf dem S sauwohl gefühlt! Daher würde ich gerne nochmal auf ein M drauf sitzen. Ich bin zwar am Sonntag als ich das S Gefahren bin auch kurz auf einem M gesessen, aber das hatte einen längeren Vorbau und hat sich sehr komisch angefühlt! Daher wollte ich einfach nochmal testen! 

Aber schon mal vielen dank!


----------



## ggss (21. Juli 2013)

Erste Ausfahrt


----------



## tommi101 (21. Juli 2013)

> Sehr schick! Eine kurze Frage, wo gibt es die kleinen schwarzen Distanzhalter für die Brems- und Schaltleitungen zu kaufen? Danke.



Hier gibt es sie einzeln, bzw. ohne Reverb

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34427_S-Haken-fuer-Zugverlegung-.html


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2013)

der  S. Rahmen vom guru hat mir auch super gepasst vom aufsitzen und rollen,-  
jedoch würde ich auch eher einen M. Rahmen nehmen...  

bin heute 178m 
(damals bei der mussterung war ich 180m.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. Juli 2013)

Lieber kephren,

wer hat denn für dich eloxiert? Oder hast du das selber gemacht?

Warum hast du denn die goldenen Naben grün geloxt, wo du doch ein Bike mit gold aufbaust?


----------



## Timmy35 (22. Juli 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Warum hast du denn die goldenen Naben grün geloxt, wo du doch ein Bike mit gold aufbaust?



Weil der so "bekloppt" ist, dass ein Rad nicht reicht, kephren baut gereade 2 Räder auf

Ich bin echt gespannt auf die Räder.


----------



## kephren23 (22. Juli 2013)

eloxiert hat der Mad-Line!

Weil ich ja goldene Naben hab





und die grünen für meine Freundin sind. 

Helius AC


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Juli 2013)

Richtig so. King für den Mann, weil es halt das Beste für den Besten ist und Hope für die Olle, die braucht man auch (die Hoffnung) ...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. Juli 2013)

Leckerschmecker,

da lässte aber auch nix aus ...


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Juli 2013)

Die weiseste Entscheidung, die man bei Naben treffen kann. Seit Jahren unangefochtene Referenz, und das mit Abstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Juli 2013)

@kephren23

Einfach Hammer


----------



## kephren23 (22. Juli 2013)

Ja die CK sind wirklich geil, leider auch sau teuer, aber ich dachte mir einmal im Leben muss ein Mann ein Paar haben!


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Juli 2013)

Die halten auch ein Leben. Unter diesem Aspekt sind sie schweinegünstig...


----------



## kephren23 (22. Juli 2013)

Stimmt wohl, und man kann sogar die Lager servicen und super einfach dazu noch.
Nen Kumpel hat seine ISO's mittlerweile schon einige Jahre ohne jegliche Probleme.
Was hinter der Marke steht ist auch ein guter Anreiz.

Muss aber sagen das die Hope für den Preis auch ein super Produkt sind, sehr einfach zu warten und gut verarbeitet.


----------



## raschaa (22. Juli 2013)

Hey Andre,

hör auf mit dem ge-tease und mach dat dingen fertisch


----------



## kephren23 (22. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> LRS
> Kasette-Kette
> Bremsscheiben
> Pedale
> Schrauben



Ohne die Teile geht das bloß nicht


----------



## raschaa (22. Juli 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (22. Juli 2013)

ja, das Festgeldkonto hatte ein Loch!


----------



## beetle (23. Juli 2013)

Jemand ne Idee welches orange Elox zum Nicolai Elox passt. Und zwar bei LockOn Griffen. Ich mag möglichst welche haben mit großem Durchmesser. So 33mm wären gut.


----------



## kephren23 (23. Juli 2013)

Viele gibts da ja nicht.
ODi
Acros
Sixpack

Odi in orange sind irgendwie rah

Da die Ringe jetzt nicht so ne große Fläche ausmachen spielt der genaue Farbton eine nicht ganz so große Rolle, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simpel. (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute!

möchte über den Winter ein ION 16 mit alten Teilen aufbauen, die noch in meinem Keller liegen. (Lyrik, Flow EX/Hope LRS, X0 Schaltung, Lenker...)

Gibts schon Infos zum 2014er Rahmen? Ich hoffe einfach, er kommt wieder mit 26".

Ausserdem würde ich gerne ein Bild eines S Rahmens sehen, könnt ihr mir da was zeigen?


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2013)

Das 16er bleibt wie es ist.

Hier ein Büld von nem S


----------



## Simpel. (23. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Antwort, Guru!

Hab vor wenigen Minuten ein Foto von deinem ION kommentiert, weil ich vermutet habe, dass es Grösse S sein könnte. 

Das ist super, denn ohne Gusset beim Ober-/Sitzrohr gefällts mir am besten. Lyrik schaut nach 170mm Federweg aus, hat das einen grossen Einfluss auf die Pedalierbarkeit? Fährst du dein Ion in der low oder hight Einstellung?


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2013)

Hab zurück kommentiert  
Lässt sich super paddeln, fahre aber auch ne 170mm Kurbel.


Low.


----------



## Simpel. (23. Juli 2013)

Danke für die 2 Antworten 

Klingt super, dann weiss ich wie mein zukünftiges ION aussehen wird von der Rahmengrösse und der Gabel. Habe in der Zwischenzeit noch weitere Bilder des S Rahmens entdeckt - wunderschön! 
Habe bei meinem Stumpjumper EVO von einer 175mm auf eine 170mm Kurbel gewechselt, passt super.

Dann melde ich mich im Winter wieder, wenns ans Aufbauen geht.


----------



## psychoo2 (23. Juli 2013)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Danke für die 2 Antworten
> 
> Klingt super, dann weiss ich wie mein zukünftiges ION aussehen wird von der Rahmengrösse und der Gabel. Habe in der Zwischenzeit noch weitere Bilder des S Rahmens entdeckt - wunderschön!
> Habe bei meinem Stumpjumper EVO von einer 175mm auf eine 170mm Kurbel gewechselt, passt super.
> ...


 
Wir sind gespannt ;-)


----------



## dr.juggles (23. Juli 2013)

@simpel

behälst du dein stumpi evo? oder kommt dafür das ion 16?


----------



## fuzzball (23. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin heute 178m
> (damals bei der mussterung war ich 180m.)



vielleicht haben die damals versehentlich die Breite gemessen....duck und weg


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2013)

fuzzball schrieb:


> vielleicht haben die damals versehentlich die Breite gemessen....duck und weg



das würden die eher heute messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (23. Juli 2013)

heute messen sie doch den Bierbauchumfang!
Man hab mein ION noch nichmal fertig und schon fast wieder veraltet .


----------



## gigo (23. Juli 2013)

@ guru: Super Bike! Was wiegt denn so ein ION 16?


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2013)

mainz z.B. wiegt 14,22kg.


----------



## Simpel. (24. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @simpel
> 
> behälst du dein stumpi evo? oder kommt dafür das ion 16?



Das EVO behalte ich auf jeden Fall!  Es ist für mich einfach eher ein Trailbike und das ION 16 soll ein robustes Enduro werden. Somit kann ich bei jedem Rennen entscheiden, welches Bike besser dafür geeignet ist.

(Meine Definition eines Trailbikes kann sich mit der IBC Definition von Enduro schneiden.)


----------



## sluette (24. Juli 2013)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Gibts schon Infos zum 2014er Rahmen? Ich hoffe einfach, er kommt wieder mit 26".



Die Gerüchteküche sagt was anderes...


----------



## kephren23 (24. Juli 2013)

nein sagt sie nicht


Ritzie schrieb:


> Das Ion 16 wird auf der Eurobike 2013 das einzige 26" Bike von Nicolai sein. Zur neuen Saison werden wir eine 650 Version entwickeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (24. Juli 2013)

Aber nur noch dieses jahr, bzw die hälfte nä jahres? 

26' wird ja in näherer zukunft links liegen gelassen und moritz hat ja gesagt, dass ein sechsfuffzigbee in planung ist....

Ich hoff ja auf ein ion 17 demnächst


----------



## madre (24. Juli 2013)

Gut wenn#s das in 650B noch nicht bald gibt dann kann ich noch ein bisschen spaaren


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Aber nur noch dieses jahr, bzw die hälfte nä jahres?
> 
> 26' wird ja in näherer zukunft links liegen gelassen und moritz hat ja gesagt, dass ein sechsfuffzigbee in planung ist....
> 
> Ich hoff ja auf ein ion 17 demnächst



ihr könnt mich alle mal...


----------



## beetle (25. Juli 2013)

Kaum raus, schon altes Eisen.


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Juli 2013)

heut mal bei der konkurrenz angefragt zwecks einem 2014er stumpjumper evo carbon oder s-works enduro carbon ... als rahmen NUR noch in 29" erhältlich.

werde wohl noch ein paar jahre das helius am schänden "müssen".


----------



## trailterror (25. Juli 2013)

Ist ja noch sogut wie neu, auch wenn völlig altbacken


----------



## raschaa (25. Juli 2013)

technologie vom vorigen jahrtausend....


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> heut mal bei der konkurrenz angefragt zwecks einem 2014er stumpjumper evo carbon oder s-works enduro carbon ... als rahmen NUR noch in 29" erhältlich.
> 
> werde wohl noch ein paar jahre das helius am schänden "müssen".



Konnte den 29er Wahnsinn auch lange nix abgewinnen, aber ich glaube schon das es für viele Fahrer sinnvoll ist. 

Ich hätte mir gewünscht, das N trotzdem bei 26 bleibt...


----------



## beetle (25. Juli 2013)

Vor allem dann gleich so radikal? Man bekommt momentan halt echt 650B und 29" aufgezwungen. Wahrscheinlich wird es bald schwer 26" Rahmen in guter Auswahl zu bekommen. Wenn schon N nichts mehr bauen will.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Juli 2013)

Mit 26" wird es immer enger, aber gute 26" werden gebraucht auch billiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (25. Juli 2013)

oder irgendwann wieder teurer!

Ach ich bin traurig, leicht mulmiges Gefühl im Magen wegen der ganzen Sache, hab richtig Angst mich auf so nen 650B zu setzen.


----------



## beetle (26. Juli 2013)

Mal gucken wann der Hype 26" wieder kommt.


----------



## Zaskar01 (26. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> oder irgendwann wieder teurer!
> 
> Ach ich bin traurig, leicht mulmiges Gefühl im Magen wegen der ganzen Sache, hab richtig Angst mich auf so nen 650B zu setzen.



Sieh es positiv. Bei deiner Aufbaugeschwindigkeit bist du dann schon wieder ein absolut hipper Trendsetter, wenn die 26" wiederauferstehen.


----------



## trailterror (26. Juli 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> heut mal bei der konkurrenz angefragt zwecks einem 2014er stumpjumper evo carbon oder s-works enduro carbon ... als rahmen NUR noch in 29" erhältlich.
> 
> werde wohl noch ein paar jahre das helius am schänden "müssen".



Nee nee!

Das enduro gibts 2014 weiterhin in 26'!

http://www.endurotribe.com/2013/07/specialized-enduro-toutes-les-nouveautes-pour-2014/#toparticle


----------



## nmk (26. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das enduro gibts 2014 weiterhin in 26'!
> 
> http://www.endurotribe.com/2013/07/specialized-enduro-toutes-les-nouveautes-pour-2014/#toparticle





> *als rahmen* NUR noch in 29" erhältlich



War auch die Info von meinem Händler.


----------



## trailterror (26. Juli 2013)

"Alors quâon parle beaucoup de 27,5 pouces, Specialized maintient pour lâan prochain le format 26 pouces (en tailles S/M/L) pour le modÃ¨le Enduro (165 mm de dÃ©battement arriÃ¨re, 160 mm Ã  lâavant)"

Enduro Comp 26 et 29 (14 kg) â 2 999 euros
Enduro Expert 26 et 29 (12,5 kg) â 5 299 euros
Enduro SW 26 et 29 (12,4 kg) â 7 999 euros
Kit cadre 29 uniquement â 3 299 euros

Auf der page sieht man ja auch die bilder der 14er enduros. 

Einzig der einzelne rahmen wohl nur noch in 29' erhÃ¤ltlich!!


----------



## Zaskar01 (26. Juli 2013)

Kompletträder (und auch nur Alurahmen glaube ich), jedoch keine Rahmenkits. 

Stand auch hier so in den News.


----------



## trailterror (26. Juli 2013)




----------



## Simbl (26. Juli 2013)

Hab am Mittwoch gehört das N sich ne Hydroforming Presse zugelegt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (26. Juli 2013)

jetzt gehts unter die Gürtellinie


----------



## beetle (26. Juli 2013)

Mit Carbon beschäftigt man sich auch schon seit einer Weile, habe ich gehört.


----------



## trailterror (26. Juli 2013)

sind anscheinend auch ne partnerschaft mit syntace eingegangen


----------



## Zaskar01 (26. Juli 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Mit Carbon beschäftigt man sich auch schon seit einer Weile, habe ich gehört.



Soll nicht Gates und Pinion durch einen Warpantrieb erstezt werden?


----------



## beetle (26. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> sind anscheinend auch ne partnerschaft mit syntace eingegangen



Ja, und der ION16 Nachfolger heisst 301 und kommt aus Fernost. 29" versteht sich. Ich habe gehört das Syntace Nicolai gekauft hat.


----------



## Xiper (26. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (26. Juli 2013)

Xiper schrieb:


>



Farblich gar nicht mal so schön!


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Juli 2013)

@trailterror

hey monsieur, ich hab doch geschrieben nur den rahmen einzeln!
was soll ich mit sonem lausigen komplettrad wo ich eh alles außer dem rahmen entsorgen würde?
naja dann wirds halt kein speiseeis!
der stumpi evo carbon hätt mich schon angemacht.


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juli 2013)

pratt schrieb:


> Farblich gar nicht mal so schön!


sieht aus ob alles aus der Restekiste zusammen gekratzt ist
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## trailterror (26. Juli 2013)

Jaja chef, iss schon klar 

Hui, eins ohne gussets da oben...


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Juli 2013)

gab doch auch mal ein helius am in raw mit diesem gelb geklecksten hinterbau

sieht aus wie ne kompromisslose bude zum shredden, keine wall-art ... trotzdem fehlt für mich ne variostütze.

diese pike genannte gabel sieht schon sehr lecker aus. wünschte mir für meine lyrik auch solch schwarze standrohre.


----------



## beetle (27. Juli 2013)

Mir gefällt das gekleckse mit dem grün. Hat was von Art Brut.


----------



## hömma (29. Juli 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> sieht aus ob alles aus der Restekiste zusammen gekratzt ist
> Groetjes D-Lander



Ganz schön dekadent, eine komplette XX1-Gruppe, fabrikneue Barons und eine 2014er Pike in der Restekiste liegen zu haben.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Juli 2013)

hÃ¶mma schrieb:


> Ganz schÃ¶n dekadent, eine komplette XX1-Gruppe, fabrikneue Barons und eine 2014er Pike in der Restekiste liegen zu haben.


meinte die Farbliche zusammenstellung.
PS einen  Ð Rahmen und Gabel hast du vergessen 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (29. Juli 2013)

Die PIKE ist doch ne 'Gabel


----------



## dr.juggles (29. Juli 2013)

komplette xx1?
ist doch nur die kurbel oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (29. Juli 2013)

stimmt hinten is ja nen x9 dran!


----------



## Xiper (29. Juli 2013)

Korrekt. XX1 Kurbel mit X9 Type 2 Schaltwerk. Funktioniert bis jetzt ganz gut. Also 1x10 ohne Kefü.


----------



## dr.juggles (29. Juli 2013)

hab ich auch erstmal vor.
evtl dann doch noch die e13 kefü für xx1 und hinten die general lee kasi.


----------



## trailterror (29. Juli 2013)

Dann berichte auf jeden fall mal....die alternative mit der General lee schwirrte mir auch mal im kopf rum....sind aber alu ritzel, oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2013)

Xiper schrieb:


>



Dutsh.
das Farbkonzept vom Jonas ist doch schon seit jahren bekannt.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juli 2013)

mag sein aber nicht mein fall.
Groetjes D_lander


----------



## Kontragonist (7. August 2013)

Wenn der Wurzel-Guru schon so ein schön übertriebenes Foto von meinem neuen Spielzeug gemacht hat, solls auch gesehen werden 





Die Kefü ist möglicherweise Quatsch und passt ja offenbar auch nicht zu diesem Kettenblatt  mal sehen, was mir da noch einfällt. Hab schon überlegt, ob ich auf die Führung ganz verzichte und mir stattdessen einen ISCG-Takko fräsen lasse


----------



## tmac111 (7. August 2013)

Top Bike.

  @Kontragonist : Guck dir mal die MRP Micro Kettenführung an, wiegt 187g mit Taco.


----------



## psychoo2 (7. August 2013)

Ja...echt Hammerbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (8. August 2013)

Gefällt


----------



## michi3 (8. August 2013)

Kefü bei XX1 ist Quatsch, braucht man nicht. Kette hält immer, außer wenns einen bei einem Sturz ordentlich zerlegt.
Fahr die XX1 jetzt ein halbes Jahr mit einigen harten Sachen, hab noch nie die Kette verloren.


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2013)

Ich werds auch ausprobieren...
Dann aber mit RF 30z Kettenblatt, XTR Kurbel und oberer Führung


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. August 2013)

Richtig schönes ION. Die Kefü ist einfach nur hässlich  Ob man sie braucht, keine Ahnung. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall einen Taco oder Bash montieren.

Ich fuhr am Montag in Lübbrechtsen ein Ion in L Probe. Gefiel mir sehr gut. Sehr ähnlich dem Nukeproof Mega. Das Ion machte mir wesentlich mehr Spaß als das Helius Am, das ich vor zwei Jahren testete.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Kontragonist (9. August 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r das Feedback  Ich find ohne KefÃ¼ irgendwie komisch. Die Kette muss schon ein gewisse StÃ¼ck ums Kettenblatt gehen fÃ¼r den rasanten Look â da die Funktion dadurch nicht schlechter werden kann, geht hier die Optik vor 

Der KÃ¤fig sieht aber wirklich doof aus. Vielleicht reicht die Rolle unten â¦


----------



## kephren23 (9. August 2013)

ich wäre ja noch für rote pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (9. August 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback  Ich find ohne Kefü irgendwie komisch. Die Kette muss schon ein gewisse Stück ums Kettenblatt gehen für den rasanten Look  da die Funktion dadurch nicht schlechter werden kann, geht hier die Optik vor
> 
> Der Käfig sieht aber wirklich doof aus. Vielleicht reicht die Rolle unten



Na, so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Ich finde gerade dieses Leitblech oben ( ich fahre bei der XX1 die XCX von ethirteen ) ziemlich cool und die Rolle unten total überflüssig. Aber, jedem wie es gefällt.

Gruss


----------



## trailterror (9. August 2013)

Brauchts so ein leitblech oben denn überhaupt?


----------



## Kontragonist (9. August 2013)

Scheinbar weder das Leitblech noch die Rolle, aber wenn die Kette unterm Blatt nen Knick machtâ¦ das sieht voll racig aus, alta


----------



## Martin1508 (9. August 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Scheinbar weder das Leitblech noch die Rolle, aber wenn die Kette unterm Blatt nen Knick macht das sieht voll racig aus, alta



Ich geb da dem Kollegen recht. So wie es aussieht funktioniert die XX1 ohne jede Führung perfekt. Bei mir ging's nur um die Optik und Nervenberuhigungsmittel.


----------



## kephren23 (12. August 2013)

Kleines Update




Sorry is nur nen handypic


----------



## Dutshlander (12. August 2013)

und die totale
(auch wenns nur ein hany pic ist)
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## sluette (12. August 2013)

@ kephren23: Deine Leidenschaft ist echt bemerkenswert und die Ausführung 1a, das Ding wird sicherlich auf Anhieb Bike der Woche in der Photo DB. 
Ich bin nur mal gespannt wie und unter welchen Bedingungen die Kiste später eingesetzt wird. Bei Dem Aufwand und der Liebe zum Detail wäre mir ein artgerechter Einsatz fast zu schade. Andererseits wär's traurig für's ION wenn's verschont wird. 
Und, nimm's nicht persönlich aber mir kommt beim Anblick immer wieder so ne gepimpte Luden S Klasse aus den 80er in den Sinn ;-)... Die Farbwahl bei deinem grünen AC finde ich da 100% geglückter.


----------



## kephren23 (12. August 2013)

Ach das Ding wird benutzt wie es benutzt werden soll, gerade darauf freu ich mich wenn alles nicht mehr so neu aussieht!

Das AC ist nicht mein Bike sondern das meiner Freundin!

Hey ich bin in den 80er geboren !

Ich nehm da nix persöhnlich, verstehe die Ansicht ja, würde vielleicht von außen betrachtet auch so denken, dennoch ist häufig etwas unbekanntes oft too much oder Zuhälterstyle.
 Aber zum 18.ten Geburtstag kann man so ein Nicolai schonmal aufbauen.
Happy Birthday an dieser Stelle an Nicolai Maschinenbau!!!


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. August 2013)

Ich seh das auch so...fast zu schade zum fahren. Trotzdem feines Konzept.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Akira (17. August 2013)

In der aktuellen MTB-Rider wird ein ION 16 Pinion vorgestellt. Für mich ein absolutes Traumbike. Die Masse wird dort mit 15kg angegeben. Das ist doch nur mit teuren Leichtbaukomponenten möglich oder? Wenn ich hier lese das Rad von Guru39 wiegt schon 14,2kg.

Fährt hier jemande zufällig ein ION 16 Pinion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. August 2013)

Es gibt noch kein Ion16 Pinion. Nur eins als Testbike/Prototyp.
15kg wird mit pinion schon knapp


----------



## trailterror (17. August 2013)

Dachte ich auch...aber was soll man heutzutage noch glauben


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch...aber was soll man heutzutage noch glauben



Ja, kann mich an den Wortlaut erinnern "Es wird vorerst kein Ion16 Pinion geben". 
Wobei ich eine Änderung von dem Plan in dem Fall mal gut finde 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (19. August 2013)

es war wohl klar das sie auf 26zoll kein 16er Pinion bauen deswegen diese Aussage, sobald das 16er 650B raus ist wirds bestimmt auch als Pinion-Variante kommen.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (19. August 2013)

aber gibt es den bei dem Ion 15 die Option;-)

wie viel sollte/darf man von der maximalen Einbaulänge nach unten hin abweichen?


----------



## Sergibcn (26. August 2013)

Hi everyone, a video from Spain with my Ion 16 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQrT13P4UJ0#t=194


----------



## MLK-LAW (26. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch kein Ion16 Pinion. Nur eins als Testbike/Prototyp.
> 15kg wird mit pinion schon knapp



Das Bike hat auf mich aber schon sehr serienmäßig ausgesehen.


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. August 2013)

Great Vid.,
Great Trails,
Great Bike!


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. August 2013)

Einfach geile Aufbauten hier und auf das ION von kephren23 bin ich auch schon richtig gespannt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (26. August 2013)

Jaja Endphase is eingeleutet!


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. August 2013)

Das Bike kommt dann ins Wohnzimmer, oder willst du den Schatz fahren?


----------



## kephren23 (27. August 2013)

Beides!!!


----------



## Tompfl (30. August 2013)

So heute gekommen, hammer hammer schön.
Farbe ist Titanelox, morgen wenn der Paketdienst noch kommt, geht der Aufbau los, ansonsten muss ich leider bis Montag warten.





Sorry bekomm jetzt auf die schnelle das Bild nicht gedreht und muss jetzt weg. Demnächst mehr.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. August 2013)

Moin,

das ist in der Tat sehr schön. Und wie geil das Titan Elox geworden ist. Ganz anders als meins beim Helius.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. August 2013)

Wirklich schön geworden, schade dass nicht alles Titan ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (31. August 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wirklich schön geworden, schade dass nicht alles Titan ist.


Gut, dass nicht alles Titan ist! Die Farbkombination ist genial


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. August 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Gut, dass nicht alles Titan ist! Die Farbkombination ist genial



Eben Geschmacksache. Für mich sieht es aus, als wäre der Titan-Hinterbau gebrochen und als Ersatzteil, bis der neue kommt, gibts den schwarzen...nix für ungut.......ist trotzdem hübsch....


----------



## barbarissima (31. August 2013)




----------



## chorge (31. August 2013)

Sabber!!!
Und schöne Gussets!!


----------



## michi3 (1. September 2013)

superschön dein Ion Rahmen
Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## kephren23 (1. September 2013)

Jo schickes teil!

Ist größe L.


----------



## Tompfl (1. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Jo schickes teil!
> 
> Ist größe L.



Ja ist "L",  hoffentlich kommen morgen die Teile, damit es weitergehen kann.


----------



## kephren23 (3. September 2013)

Hier noch ein kleines Teile Update, jetzt heißt es nur noch warten bis alles eintrifft, Die Eurobike hat leider dazwischen gefunkt.


----------



## Simbl (5. September 2013)

Ion 16 Darth Ara Edition bestellt


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2013)

Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. September 2013)

Und wieder hat ein Ion 16 Rahmen die Puffigenhallen verlassen 


Titan elox. Extra Love orange. RH M.


----------



## Red-Stone (5. September 2013)

Ahh kacke, ich liebe diesen Rahmen....


----------



## Spletti (5. September 2013)

handmade by aki^^

fettes teil


----------



## trailterror (5. September 2013)

Hinterbau ist (auf den bildern zumindest) aber deutlich dunkeler....
Irgendwie ein komisches titan dieses mal...?


----------



## Freeerider81 (5. September 2013)

Auch eine schöne Farbkombi!


----------



## kephren23 (5. September 2013)

Schöne Farbkombi! Gefällt.


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hinterbau ist (auf den bildern zumindest) aber deutlich dunkeler....
> Irgendwie ein komisches titan dieses mal...?



bestimmt ein 650B elox


----------



## psychoo2 (5. September 2013)

Stell mir grad vor wie schwarz Elox mit dem Orangen extra Love ausschauen könnte


----------



## kephren23 (7. September 2013)

So nun endlich die lang ersehnte letzte Zutat.

Decals mussten leider sofort enfernt werden , bei dem Rest bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.




CK ISO
Spank Subrosa
CX Ray
Hope 183er Discs
XT- Kasette
Schwalbe HD

Ist nicht das beste Foto, aber keine Zeit, jetzt ist Nachtschichtschrauben angesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. September 2013)

Wir wollen heute noch bilder vom fertigen bike sehn


----------



## kephren23 (7. September 2013)

das sind nur 4h!
Und ich muss ja zwei zusammen setzen!

Wird also eng.


----------



## turbokeks (7. September 2013)

Du bist penibler Perfektionist, oder? 

PS: Da fehlen doch goldene Ventilkappen 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## kephren23 (7. September 2013)

boa sprech bloß nich darauf an.

Felgen waren als AV Ventile ausgeschrieben die haben natürlich nicht gepasst 
somit die Kappen auch nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Felgen waren als AV Ventile ausgeschrieben die haben natürlich nicht gepasst
> somit die Kappen auch nicht.



Aufbohren sollte kein Problem sein. Bis auf die Flow hab ich bis jetzt immer alle Felgen aufgebohrt, wenn dieses unzweckmäßige kleine Unzwecksventilloch drin war.

Goldene Seilzugendkappen sind schon extrem 

G.


----------



## trailterror (7. September 2013)

Das AC hat Zeit... mach das ion hinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das AC hat Zeit... mach das ion hinne




dann gibts aber richtig ärger


----------



## boesA_moench (9. September 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Rock Shox Vivid Air im ION 16... wie verhält sich das Teil bei längerer uphill Strecke?


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

Is nen top Dämpfer und hat der Kontra verbaut .
Mit dem machst de denke ich nix falsch!


----------



## boesA_moench (9. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Is nen top Dämpfer und hat der Kontra verbaut .
> Mit dem machst de denke ich nix falsch!



THX... je mehr und je länger ich das Netz durchforste je unsicherer werde ich... Heute im BikePark hab ich ein ION 16 mit BOS- Fahrwerk testen können... Deville/ Kirk! Sehr Geil vom ersten Feeling her... der Kollege war ungefähr gleiche Gewichtskategorie... 

für welche Kombi hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

fox 36 / CCDB kann dazu aber noch nix sagen


----------



## lakekeman (9. September 2013)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Rock Shox Vivid Air im ION 16... wie verhält sich das Teil bei längerer uphill Strecke?



Bin den Vivid Air ausgiebig probegefahren in meinem Ion.
Mit ein paar Klicks LSC (die braucht man eh) ist das Heck ausreichend ruhig zum ewigen Pedalieren.
Mehr braucht man (ich) eigentlich nicht um den Berg hoch zukommen oder?

Bergab war der Dämpfer sehr überzeugend für einen Luftdämpfer. Kann ich empfehlen


----------



## boesA_moench (9. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> fox 36 / CCDB kann dazu aber noch nix sagen



Im ION 16 soll der CCDB der Knaller sein! bin auf einen Fahrbericht gespannt,  bin den Fred ein paar Seiten zurück... RESPEKT!



lakekeman schrieb:


> Bin den Vivid Air ausgiebig probegefahren in meinem Ion.
> Mit ein paar Klicks LSC (die braucht man eh) ist das Heck ausreichend ruhig zum ewigen Pedalieren.
> Mehr braucht man (ich) eigentlich nicht um den Berg hoch zukommen oder?
> 
> Bergab war der Dämpfer sehr überzeugend für einen Luftdämpfer. Kann ich empfehlen



damit muß man rechnen und kann auch leben, welchen Dämpfer hast du jetzt in deinem ION ?


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

ich glaub lakeke hat nen Stahlfederdämpfer drin, der mag das, was ja auch nicht verwerflich ist nur in Sachen Gewicht muss man halt Eingeständnisse machen.

du willst dein Jekyll gegen das ION ersetzen?


----------



## lakekeman (10. September 2013)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> damit muß man rechnen und kann auch leben, welchen Dämpfer hast du jetzt in deinem ION ?



Ich fahre einen X-Fusion Vector HLR Coil. Der arbeitet bergab nochmal besser als der Vivid Air. Die 100g mehr kann ich verschmerzen, zumal ich die Titanfedern eh zu Hause rumliegen habe 

Aber wie gesagt, der Vivid ist schon sehr ordentlich. Wäre meine Empfehlung für nen gewichtsorientierten Aufbau. Kleinere Dämpfer würde ich nicht verbauen, da beschneidet man nur die Performance des Bikes.


----------



## raschaa (10. September 2013)

...ausser mit dem X-Fusion Vector HLR Air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (10. September 2013)

Jep den meinte ich auch nicht mit "kleiner". Genauso wenig wie den CCDBA.
Aber dazu kann ich nix sagen, bin beide nicht gefahren


----------



## frfreshman (10. September 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen X-Fusion Vector HLR Coil. Der arbeitet bergab nochmal besser als der Vivid Air. Die 100g mehr kann ich verschmerzen, zumal ich die Titanfedern eh zu Hause rumliegen habe
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, der Vivid ist schon sehr ordentlich. Wäre meine Empfehlung für nen gewichtsorientierten Aufbau. Kleinere Dämpfer würde ich nicht verbauen, da beschneidet man nur die Performance des Bikes.



Der Dämpfer scheint ja genauso gut zu sein wie die Vengeance HLR coil !?!


----------



## Simbl (10. September 2013)

Bin auch noch schwer am überlegen ob ich nun nen Vivid Air nehm oder den X Fusion Vector Air. Letzterer ist sie ja auch nochmal leichter wobei ich die Stealth Optik vom Vivid klasse finde.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. September 2013)

@kephren
Ich muss dir echt fetten Respekt aussprechen. Ich schaue immer wieder in Fred rein in der Hoffnung bald das fertige Bike zu sehen. Was man bis jetzt gesehen hat ist schon echt geil. Wie geil wird das fertige Bike aussehen?
Deine Ausdauer ist echt Top.


----------



## PiR4Te (10. September 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wenn der Wurzel-Guru schon so ein schön übertriebenes Foto von meinem neuen Spielzeug gemacht hat, solls auch gesehen werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schönes farbkonzept... dem alten Helius zu ehren ?  Habe ich eventuell auch vor...


----------



## raschaa (10. September 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Bin auch noch schwer am überlegen ob ich nun nen Vivid Air nehm oder den X Fusion Vector Air. Letzterer ist sie ja auch nochmal leichter wobei ich die Stealth Optik vom Vivid klasse finde.



wollte zum püfftreff kommen (wenns nit schifft^), kannst mal meinen vectair "testen"...


----------



## kephren23 (10. September 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> @kephren
> Ich muss dir echt fetten Respekt aussprechen. Ich schaue immer wieder in Fred rein in der Hoffnung bald das fertige Bike zu sehen. Was man bis jetzt gesehen hat ist schon echt geil. Wie geil wird das fertige Bike aussehen?
> Deine Ausdauer ist echt Top.



Vielen Dank erstmal. Das fertige Bike wird für meinen Geschmack einfach der Hammer sein, und wenn man drauf sitzt ist es auch noch ein Stück geiler als es nur anzusehen.
Aber nach so langer Zeit kommen auch einfach viele Glücksgefühle auf. 

Um das nochmal anzumerken, die Ausdauern hatte in keinster Weise was mit dem Aufbau ansich zu tun, das lag leider alles an der beruflichen Situation die am Anfang des Jahres entsanden ist.

 @raschaa
Geil mitm bike am Start?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. September 2013)

@Rascha
Das ist doch die X11?
Welches KB hast du vorne und wie kommst du mit dem klar?


----------



## kephren23 (10. September 2013)

raschaa hat ne 2 fach Sys wie ich mir 22/36


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (10. September 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> wollte zum püfftreff kommen (wenns nit schifft^), kannst mal meinen vectair "testen"...



Danke aber mein 16er soll schon KW 42 kommen obwohl erst letzte Woche bestellt. Der Dämpfer wird also sofort bestellt wenn der Guru wieder aus dem Urlaub ist. In 2 Wochen weiß ich bestimmt was ich nehm. Schade das es den neuen Marzocchi Moto nicht in 216er EBL gibt. Dann bräucht ich mich nicht mehr entscheiden


----------



## raschaa (11. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @raschaa
> Geil mitm bike am Start?



LOL, was ne frage... nur welches nehme ich mit? beide?



kephren23 schrieb:


> raschaa hat ne 2 fach Sys wie ich mir 22/36



 xt-kurbel mit TA-Specialities 22/36 Blätter und Carbon-Ti Schrauben, wiegt genauso viel wie ne X.0



Simbl schrieb:


> Danke aber mein 16er soll schon KW 42 kommen obwohl erst letzte Woche bestellt. Der Dämpfer wird also sofort bestellt wenn der Guru wieder aus dem Urlaub ist. In 2 Wochen weiß ich bestimmt was ich nehm. Schade das es den neuen Marzocchi Moto nicht in 216er EBL gibt. Dann bräucht ich mich nicht mehr entscheiden



naja, bis kw42 ists ja nochn bissje hie... nen vivid oder vector haste ja innerhalb von'n paar tagen...


----------



## kephren23 (11. September 2013)

Ich bin für beide! Wenn de mich abholst nehm ich meins auch mit


----------



## raschaa (11. September 2013)

Berlin wären ja auch nur ca. 1300km umweg


----------



## kephren23 (11. September 2013)

Quasi um die Ecke!


----------



## raschaa (12. September 2013)

Mensch Andre,

DAS wär doch ne gabel für dich...







http://www.pinkbike.com/news/X-Fusion-Revel-hlr-First-Look.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (12. September 2013)

Das Teil hab ich gestern auch hier entdeckt. Wenn das in matt schwarz noch dieses Jahr kommt dann her zu mir  Nähere Infos gibts laut Pinkbike erst nächste Woche...


----------



## US. (12. September 2013)

Ich glaubs nicht, daß das Teil schnell verfügbar sein wird.
Die Vengeance hat bald 2 Jahre gebraucht um den Weg in den Handel zu finden.
Jetzt wäre erst mal die Metric und RV-1 dran.


----------



## kephren23 (12. September 2013)

Ohja supergeil


----------



## raschaa (12. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ohja supergeil



dachte ich's mir doch^^

ja, ne RV1 für mein Ion20 fände ich schon ziemlich fett...


----------



## Simbl (12. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Ich glaubs nicht, daß das Teil schnell verfügbar sein wird.
> Die Vengeance hat bald 2 Jahre gebraucht um den Weg in den Handel zu finden.
> Jetzt wäre erst mal die Metric und RV-1 dran.



Mal schaun. Der Prototyp war schon auf der Eurobike 2012 zu sehn. Nächste Woche ist sone Bikeshow bei den Amis. Da solls Infos zu Preis und Verfügbarkeit geben. Die Metric is ja auch ne schicke Gabel  Hab ich nicht ohne Grund ein paar Fotos auf der EB gemacht


----------



## US. (12. September 2013)

Auf die Metric hab ich auf der EB auch schon ein Auge geworfen.
Soll noch dieses Jahr in D verfügbar sein.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Simbl (12. September 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Auf die Metric hab ich auf der EB auch schon ein Auge geworfen.
> Soll noch dieses Jahr in D verfügbar sein.
> 
> Gruß, Uwe



Ich frag mich nur ob mit der Metric in 160mm  das 16er meinem 18er Ion schon wieder zu Nahe kommt. Daher hab ich mich schon fast für die Pike entschieden. Aber 100% sicher bin ich immer noch nicht. Genau wie beim Dämpfer.


----------



## US. (12. September 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur ob mit der Metric in 160mm  das 16er meinem 18er Ion schon wieder zu Nahe kommt. Daher hab ich mich schon fast für die Pike entschieden. Aber 100% sicher bin ich immer noch nicht. Genau wie beim Dämpfer.



Auf der HP von x-fusion findet man die Einbaulängen.
Der Service-Mann sagte auch, daß man die Gabel auf jedes Maß traveln kann.
[email protected] für die 26"-Variante
[email protected] für die 27,5"-Variante

Auf den ersten Blick widersprüchlich aber möglicherweise ist bei der 27,5er auch die Reifenfreiheit reduziert.

D.h. du müsstest im ION 16 auf 170mm spacern oder natürlich 160mm.
X-Fusion slant ist noch ne alternative, wenn das ION 16 nur ne leichte Alternative zum ION 18 sein soll
Auch wenn die Pike gut ist; ich würde noch warten.
Ich selber stehe auch vor der entscheidung, ob ich mir eine 180mm-Lyrik bastle oder auf die X-Fusion warte...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## raschaa (12. September 2013)

@US.

das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich mit dem traveln auf versch- EBL bei gleichem Federweg.
meine Vengeance verändert beim traveln logischerweise auch die EBL


----------



## US. (12. September 2013)

Natürlich ändert sich die EBL. Daher muss fürs ION auch auf 170mm getravelt werden. Übrigens ist die Gabel ggü der Vengeance an der Krone 10 mm flacher.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (13. September 2013)

ah so, missverständniss, du redest von 2 verschiedenen gabeln, einmal für 26" und einmal 650?
die vengeance ist grundsätzlich 650...


----------



## psychoo2 (13. September 2013)

Hat jemand ein paar Bilder von nem grünen ION16 ? Eloxiert oder auch gerne Kawa grün ;-)


----------



## kephren23 (13. September 2013)

Nen grünes gab's hier noch nich, mein ich. Könnte höchstens mit nem AC dienen.


----------



## psychoo2 (13. September 2013)

auch gut !! Farbe sollte ja ziemlich gleich sein


----------



## kephren23 (13. September 2013)

Joa das ändert nix!


----------



## nicolai.fan (13. September 2013)

in meinem Album hat es auch ein elox. grün und Kawa grün


----------



## kephren23 (13. September 2013)

Das grün ist wirklich geil, kann man sich auch ungefähr angucken bei tune das giftgrün.


----------



## kolefaser (13. September 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein paar Bilder von nem grünen ION16 ? Eloxiert oder auch gerne Kawa grün ;-)



Hier ist ein episches Ion 16 in grün/schwarz von einem Kumpel von mir:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61528


----------



## trailterror (13. September 2013)

geiles ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (14. September 2013)

Gibts eigentlich (gegen aufpreis) die option "verstärktes unterrohr" (ähnlich helius AM mit AFR UR) für gabeln mit 565EBL??


----------



## kephren23 (14. September 2013)

Frage wäre welches da in Frage kommt, wohl nur das neue UR vom ION20.


----------



## trailterror (14. September 2013)

Das wär die frage....wobei das vom ion 20 ja dünnwändiger wurde und im aussendurchmesser dicker (wobei wohl immer noch dickwändiger als das vom ion 16)

oder eben eins vom "alten" AFR....


----------



## US. (14. September 2013)

Das Rohr müsste einfach eine größere Wandstärke haben, z.B. vom ION18.
Glaube aber nicht, daß das ohne weiteres angeboten wird.

Sinnvoll auch nur bedingt. Tretlager steigt um 7mm auf +13mm, was mir für ein 160er Bike zu viel wäre: je nach Schwerpunkt aber natürlich erwünscht sein kann.

Sitzwinkel wird mit 72,5° auch recht flach. Nicht dramatisch, aber auch nicht optimal.

Das ganze Konzept mit viel Federweg vorne und weniger hinten finde ich auch nur bei insgesamt wenig Federweg sinnvoll aber nicht für einen Freerider.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (14. September 2013)

Bin fan von eher höheren tretlagern

Bin auf den gedanken gekommen als ich mir mal die tech sheets der vengeance angekuckt hab. 170mm bei 565mm EBL.

In der high einstellung:

LW: 65
SW: 73
Tretlager: um die 20mm, stack würde erträglicher

Wär ne option..


----------



## beetle (14. September 2013)

Fahr sie doch einfach mit mehr SAG und die Welt ist in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (16. September 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Fahr sie doch einfach mit mehr SAG und die Welt ist in Ordnung.


----------



## trailterror (16. September 2013)

Dämpfer?

Ich fahr eh um die 30% sag....50 fahren zu müssen ist aber auch keine wirklich gelungene lösung, oder?


----------



## Whitey (16. September 2013)

Ich suche einen neuen Steuersatz für mein ION 16 und schwanke zwischen:

Reset Flatstack (A3, richtig?) und Cane Creek 40 ... für den Reset spricht dass er aus Deutschland kommt, also würde ich diesen nehmen - oder spricht was dagegen? Hier scheint jeder einen anderen Flatstack zu fahren ... ?! Da steige ich nicht durch ... A3, A7, A8 ...  Bitte hilfe!


----------



## Zaskar01 (16. September 2013)

@ Kephren

Du als Berlin ansässiger. Ich bring dir mal ein Argon zur optimierung vorbei. Okay?

Selten 2 so genial abgestimmte und detailverliebte Räder gesehen.


----------



## der-gute (16. September 2013)

Whitey schrieb:


> Ich suche einen neuen Steuersatz für mein ION 16 und schwanke zwischen:
> 
> Reset Flatstack (A3, richtig?) und Cane Creek 40 ... für den Reset spricht dass er aus Deutschland kommt, also würde ich diesen nehmen - oder spricht was dagegen? Hier scheint jeder einen anderen Flatstack zu fahren ... ?! Da steige ich nicht durch ... A3, A7, A8 ...  Bitte hilfe!



Das bekommste selbst hin!

Oben braucht deine Steuersatzschale ein Aussenmaß von 44 mm, unten von 56 mm.

Das ergibt sich dann...oder du nennst dein Steuerrohr (ZS44/56) und deinen Gabelschaft dem Händler oder dem Laden, die schicken Dir schon das Richtige!

Ansonsten wäre für oben ein Flatstack A oder K der Richtige, für unten Flatstack 4 wenn tapered und Flatstack 3 für ne 1 1/8 Gabel.


----------



## kephren23 (16. September 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> @ Kephren
> 
> Du als Berlin ansässiger. Ich bring dir mal ein Argon zur optimierung vorbei. Okay?
> 
> Selten 2 so genial abgestimmte und detailverliebte Räder gesehen.



Hehe danke, mach ich gern!


----------



## raschaa (16. September 2013)

Jo A4 oder K4 wenn du 15mm spacer sparen willst^^


----------



## der-gute (16. September 2013)

10 mm Unterschied sinds doch nur!?


----------



## raschaa (16. September 2013)

nöp 12mm 

hatte die 15,5mm gesehen aber vergessen die 3,5mm von dem "A" abzuziehen....


----------



## trailterror (16. September 2013)

Ich glaub die maximale auf auhöhe bei reset für ZS war 24mm....
Hatte es mal nachgekuckt...bin mir aber net mehr ganz sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (16. September 2013)

Reset Flatstack


----------



## Whitey (17. September 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Jo A4 oder K4 wenn du 15mm spacer sparen willst^^



... warum Spacern? Ich stehe echt auf dem Schlauch ... letztendlich werde ich aber wohl den Steuersatz von Hope nehmen ... 

Oben:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34891{1}6945265_ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-.html

Unten:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34908{1}6945278_ZS56-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-.html

So wie ich das verstehe müsste der passen, also einfach einpressen, Gabel rein und gut ...?


----------



## raschaa (17. September 2013)

spacer deswegen weil die meisten (alle?) Ion16 besitzer feststellen, dass die front seeeeehr tief ist und es wohl kaum einen gibt der weniger als 20mm spacer fährt....


----------



## juergets (17. September 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> spacer deswegen weil die meisten (alle?) Ion16 besitzer feststellen, dass die front seeeeehr tief ist und es wohl kaum einen gibt der weniger als 20mm spacer fährt....



Ich, ich, hiiiiiiier: ich bin kaum einer: ich fahre nur 8mm Spacer und die fliegen nächstens auch noch raus, trotz der in der Galerie bemängelten Sattelüberhöhung
Jürg


----------



## raschaa (17. September 2013)

du zählst nicht


----------



## Whitey (17. September 2013)

Achso okay ... dann passt das ja  Ich dachte man muss am Steuersatz etwas spacern ... das unter den Vorbau noch was muss ist mir klar. 

Letzte Frage: Vivid Air ... viele hier scheinen den M/M Tune zu fahren wobei Nicola M/L empfiehlt. Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung 80 kg ... welchen Tune empfehlt ihr hier? 

Danke für die Geduld!


----------



## Simbl (17. September 2013)

M/M.

Beim 18er fahren viele M/L soweit ich weiß


----------



## raschaa (17. September 2013)

schicker flaschenöffner


----------



## Simbl (17. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (19. September 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Mensch Andre,
> 
> DAS wär doch ne gabel für dich...
> 
> ...



Soll "nur" 1800 $ kosten. Ist limitiert auf 200 Stück. Und anscheinend nur in Gold-Farben erhältlich.


----------



## kephren23 (19. September 2013)

Cool is ja nen Schnäppchen ! Mir gefällt sie,mehr als 200 würden die wohl auch nich los werden.


----------



## raschaa (19. September 2013)

Schei.... warum gibts die nicht in RAW?


----------



## kephren23 (19. September 2013)

ja das wäre perfekt


----------



## Zaskar01 (19. September 2013)

Dir würde ich zutrauen die abzuschmirgeln und neu zu beschichten (mit Silberfolie).


----------



## kephren23 (19. September 2013)

Die ist ja eloxiert, da muss man zum Glück nix schmirgeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (19. September 2013)

da kennen wir uns mittlerweile gut aus, wa?


----------



## kephren23 (19. September 2013)

ohja, ohja, bin ja froh das die letzte der KHUJAND gemacht hat, nach drei vorigen nie wieder selbst


----------



## Zaskar01 (20. September 2013)

Ihr DeEloxer


----------



## raschaa (20. September 2013)

DeElox or Die


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2013)




----------



## raschaa (1. Oktober 2013)

auch nett, das schwarz-orängsch


----------



## schnubbi81 (1. Oktober 2013)

Falsche Dämpfer ebl!
Zu harte Feder verbaut!


----------



## raschaa (1. Oktober 2013)

idiot! das ist das "hardtail conversion kit"


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Oktober 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> idiot! das ist das "hardtail conversion kit"


 

Geil!


----------



## beetle (2. Oktober 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> auch nett, das schwarz-orängsch



Ja, hab ich auch.  

Wie passen eigentlich die orangen Aufkleber zum Elox? Gehen die Aufkleber nicht eher ins rötliche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (2. Oktober 2013)

das ist ne klassische Blattfeder. Hatte mein erster Volvo auch!  Gibt viel Feedback vom Untergrund steckt aber dafür die härtesten Schläge wech!


----------



## Simbl (4. Oktober 2013)

Los gehts


----------



## raschaa (4. Oktober 2013)

Oooo, das sieht ganz schön schwarz aus


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2013)

Btonung auf "schön" schwarz

G.


----------



## Freeerider81 (4. Oktober 2013)

Auf das Ion bin ich sehr gespannt! Ich glaub es wird schön böse!


----------



## boesA_moench (4. Oktober 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Los gehts



Ich bin gespannt... macht mal hinne 

 @Guru: Helm ist Klasse, fahr nicht besser sehe aber besser aus


----------



## Simbl (4. Oktober 2013)

Fehlen noch ein paar Komponenten. Rahmen ist 2 Wochen früher gekommen


----------



## boesA_moench (4. Oktober 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Fehlen noch ein paar Komponenten. Rahmen ist 2 Wochen früher gekommen



Welche Gabel und Dämpfer?


----------



## Simbl (4. Oktober 2013)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Welche Gabel und Dämpfer?



Coming soon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (4. Oktober 2013)

ION 16 in S ! Ich tippe auf BOS Deville und den Kirk ?!


----------



## Simbl (4. Oktober 2013)

Diesmal nicht


----------



## boesA_moench (5. Oktober 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Diesmal nicht



grmpf... wie wäre es mit einem Hinweis?


----------



## Simbl (5. Oktober 2013)

Nö


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2013)

ich weiß es


----------



## boesA_moench (5. Oktober 2013)

Ihr zwei habt wohl ein Tribunal gegründet... Ich kann warten :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (5. Oktober 2013)

Keine Sorge. In spätestens einer Woche ist das Teil zusammengedengelt.


----------



## kephren23 (5. Oktober 2013)

du bist verrückt! definitiv.


----------



## Simbl (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß


----------



## gruftidrop (5. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> du bist verrückt! definitiv.



Ach ja?   Da solltest Du dich ja auskennen.

Gruss aus Heidelberg
Gruftidrop


----------



## kephren23 (5. Oktober 2013)

ich? neee 
Keine ahnung von was du redest


----------



## Bodenprobe (5. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn das für ein albernes Kinderspiel hier?


----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2013)

Imma logga bleibn...


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Oktober 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein albernes Kinderspiel hier?


Auch
meine meinung Ist so langsam alls OT und ähnelt das Spielchen "ich seh was du nicht siehst" 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Spletti (6. Oktober 2013)

ach was is doch nich schlimm....bleibt locker


----------



## Freeerider81 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ein Testbericht von Pinkbike für die Wartezeit 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Nicolai-Ion-16-review-2013.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (7. Oktober 2013)




----------



## ggss (8. Oktober 2013)




----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Freeerider81 (11. Oktober 2013)

Oh das wird gut! 
Ich bin auf den Bericht zum Dämpfer gespannt! Raschaa ist ja begeistert.


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Oktober 2013)

ggss schrieb:


>



Ist das ein XL Rahmen ???


----------



## trailterror (12. Oktober 2013)

XL (oder grösser)


----------



## raschaa (12. Oktober 2013)

Hat er's doch getan^^...
und der rapid rebound wolpertdinger wirds vorne richten


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2013)

wär so ein X-Fusion auch was für mein AC29" ?

dabin ich hinten nicht  so 100% zufrieden
Monarch Plus L/L mit komplett offener Zugstufe...


----------



## raschaa (12. Oktober 2013)

KOMPLETT offen? bei L/L... hmmmm....
würde erstmal ein weiteren shim von der rebound seite rausnehmen bzw. mal gucke was da los ist. wenn du nicht <60kg wiegst müsste der L tune eigentlich passen.
der Vectair wäre ein bisschen overkill fürs AC, der O2 RCX wäre da eher passend, ist im prinzip ein Vectair ohne AGB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2013)

Du weisst aber, das mein AC als Enduro grnutzt wird...


----------



## raschaa (12. Oktober 2013)

Du pöser pursche Du 
Also, ich steh natürlich auf den VectAir, wenn dich die 100g mehr zum Monarch nicht stören....


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2013)

100g
pah
das is ja nichmal ne volle Blase 

wo kauf ich den mit welchem "Tune"?


----------



## acid-driver (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab meinen direkt bei Reset-Racing bestellt. Habe zwar den Coil, glaube aber, bei der Luftvariante gibts garkeinen Tune oder?
Kann man doch alles einstellen bei dem Zauberteil


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> wo kauf ich den mit welchem "Tune"?




Warte doch erst mal ab bis der Simbl was über das Teil zu sagen/schreiben hat.

Beim ersten Aufsitzen hat sich das Dingens aber schon recht "fluffig" angefühlt 

Hier noch n paar Bilder vom "Darth Ara"! 































Leider fehlt noch die Cassette sonst wärs schon lange fertig


----------



## michi3 (12. Oktober 2013)

extrem gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (12. Oktober 2013)

Das ganze Fahrrad is extrem fluffig ð


----------



## Freeerider81 (12. Oktober 2013)

Oh ja! Sehr geiles Teil!


----------



## boesA_moench (12. Oktober 2013)

Sehr Geil der Darth Ara !!! Welche Bremse ist drauf?


----------



## trailterror (12. Oktober 2013)

Simbl's räder sind mit die geilsten hier....ob die beiden ion 18 oder dieses jetzt. Meinen geschmack trifft er immer....wäre der verdammte stack beim 16er nicht so gering...ich glaub ich wär schon längst schwach geworden 

Ich bin mal gespannt ob die pike bei dem gesamtpaket mithalten kann...


----------



## raschaa (12. Oktober 2013)

+1 

Yoooooo.... respekt, gefällt mir auch extrem gut, vor allem weil's so diese "ready to do serious business" attitüde ausstrahlt 

bin noch keine neue pike gefahren, aber stelle mir dieselbe frage wie herr  @trailterror 

achso, was die spacer angeht, finde ich die syntace megaspacer ziemlich geil





muss mer halt unne was abdrehe damit se sauber aufn reset steuersatz basse tue


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2013)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Sehr Geil der Darth Ara !!! Welche Bremse ist drauf?



es kommt ne Saint dran.


----------



## Simbl (13. Oktober 2013)

Alsssssooo.  Die Pike bin ich beim Pufftreffen auf meiner "Hausstrecke" in Beerfelden Probegefahren und dort hat sie mich echt überzeugt. War super fluffig das Teil. Kannte ich von Rock Shox vorher so nicht. Wennse doch nicht taugt hol ich mir ne X Fusion Metric die aber laut der Fa. Koehn erst Anfang 2014 nach D kommt. Solange wollt ich dann doch nicht warten. Aber freut mich das es gefällt. Ich finds auch gut


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. Oktober 2013)

Schönes 16er habt ihr da kredenzt Jungs. eppelmafia


----------



## kephren23 (13. Oktober 2013)

Geile Butze simbl


----------



## ggss (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ist ein XL Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (15. Oktober 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (15. Oktober 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## Freeerider81 (15. Oktober 2013)

Richtig gut!


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2013)

wenn alles gut geht  kommt noch diese Woche mein ION 16 (26 Zoll)


----------



## Ti-Max (15. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn alles gut geht  kommt noch diese Woche mein ION 16 (26 Zoll)



Weise Entscheidung


----------



## acid-driver (15. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn alles gut geht  kommt noch diese Woche mein ION 16 (26 Zoll)



Na geht doch


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn alles gut geht  kommt noch diese Woche mein ION 16 (26 Zoll)


 26" 


Ti-Max schrieb:


> Weise Entscheidung


Jepp
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (15. Oktober 2013)

Das wird sich zeigen 
Aufbau-Planung?


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Oktober 2013)

da habe ich beim Artur keine Angst bisher waren und sind all seine Bikes stimmig.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn alles gut geht  kommt noch diese Woche mein ION 16 (26 Zoll)










   ......... das Drama hat ein Ende


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> da habe ich beim Artur keine Angst bisher waren und sind all seine Bikes stimmig.
> Groetjes D-Lander



DANKE René 





 @Guru   du hast sowas von recht.  puuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## mac-recycling (15. Oktober 2013)

Ist das das ION aus der Stocklist in M?

Grüße

Ingo


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2013)

Jepp


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2013)

Weiße Entscheidung...geiler Rahmen

Zum Glück ist in der Stockliste kein Pinion in L gewesen, sonst hätte ichs dir schon gleich gemacht 

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Oktober 2013)

Artur, ist das nicht der Rahmen, wo sich der Sascha vertan hat und jetzt mit Lötzinn und Spachtel beigemacht wurde?

Kleiner Scherz! Bin mir bei dir sicher, dass das ne geile Butze wird. Hau rein.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuti (15. Oktober 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Artur, ist das nicht der Rahmen, wo sich der Sascha vertan hat und jetzt mit Lötzinn und Spachtel beigemacht wurde?



ganz bestimmt


----------



## pratt (15. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Jepp



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Eine weise Entscheidung, die Dir sicher auch Dank der Forumsgemeinschaft nähergebracht worden ist.


----------



## trailterror (15. Oktober 2013)

Der KHUJAND, immer wieder für ne überraschung gut  

Bleibt der rahmen farblich so?


----------



## raschaa (15. Oktober 2013)

Artur, Du wirst es nicht bereuen!


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @Guru   du hast sowas von recht.  puuuuuuuuuuuuh




wenn du nicht guru39 schreibst kommt wieder sowas raus 



Guru schrieb:


> @trailterror: Tststs, immer diese unsauberen Zitierer... In diesem Teil des Forums war ich aber immerhin noch nie






KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^^ehhhhh RAUS HIER !
> 
> es gibt nur einen Guru.....


----------



## Simbl (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich hol mir nächstes Jahr ein 650er Ion 16


----------



## gruftidrop (16. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE René
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 alles wird gut !!!!!!


----------



## kephren23 (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin noch nicht vollends überzeugt!


----------



## beetle (16. Oktober 2013)

Das erste mit rotem Extralove, das ich gesehen habe. Scheint gerade nicht so die Modefarbe zu sein.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2013)

#2207 
hast es ja so gewollt  

#2208 
wollte im fotoalbum nicht fragen,- aber was kommt 2014 bei dir neues ? 

#2210 
sram xx mit rock-shox federelemente, avid, hope usw. das übliche zeuch halt. 

#2211 
DANKE  

#2216 
Ja die Liste ist sowas von voll... Fa. NICOLAI ist garnicht erfreut darüber. 

#2217 
Martin beim RAW Rahmen spachteln... *hust*  hast mir im ersten momment aber trotzdem einen schreck eingejagt.  

#2219 
ne... war eigentlich schon gedanklich auf dem 650B tripp. 

#2220 
ich werd doch nicht den RAW rahmen pulvern  oder was hast du gemeint ? 

#2221 
denke ich auch... wichtig war mir das mein Helius AM im hause bleibt, ansonsten bekommt mein sohn das ION 16  

#2222 
es gibt nur einen Guru.....  

#2225 
zu großes konkurenzdenken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Das erste mit rotem Extralove, das ich gesehen habe. Scheint gerade nicht so die Modefarbe zu sein.



doch doch... das gibts hier im IBC schon so  mit rotem Extralove


----------



## raschaa (16. Oktober 2013)

nur leider sieht das rot nach 2 jahren nicht mehr so schee aus


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> nur leider sieht das rot nach 2 jahren nicht mehr so schee aus



wird dann gestrahlt+gebürstet und ist dann passend zum rahmen


----------



## raschaa (16. Oktober 2013)

na klar, was sonst...


----------



## beetle (16. Oktober 2013)

Ist das nicht immer ein Problem mit Elox? Bin mal gespannt was mein Orange macht.


----------



## raschaa (16. Oktober 2013)

ist komischerweise nur das rot das so empfindlich ist, kenne titan, orange, gold die nach 2-4 jahren immer noch top aussehen...


----------



## Guru (16. Oktober 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> wenn du nicht @guru39 schreibst kommt wieder sowas raus



arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hömma (16. Oktober 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> ist komischerweise nur das rot das so empfindlich ist, kenne titan, orange, gold die nach 2-4 jahren immer noch top aussehen...



Nicolai lässt die unterschiedlichen Farben doch teilweise in unterschiedlichen Betrieben eloxieren, oder? Hängt vermutlich damit zusammen.


----------



## beetle (16. Oktober 2013)

Aus rot wird über die Zeit gerne Pink und dann Rosa. Kenne ich vom anderen Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (16. Oktober 2013)

Die schwarzen Teile werden in Hildesheim gemacht, deswegen ist schwarz elox auch umsonst, der Rest geht zu einem anderen Eloxierer.
Es liegt an der Farbe rot, die ist sehr UV empfindlich. Rot is wojl generell etwas schwieriger als die anderen Farben!


----------



## hömma (16. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Teile werden in Hildesheim gemacht, deswegen ist schwarz elox auch umsonst, der Rest geht zu einem anderen Eloxierer.



Mindestens für die Farbe Gold gibt es schonmal einen spieziellen Eloxierer, bei der sie nur diese Farbe eloxieren lassen. Ist auch glaub ich nicht die einzige.


----------



## RandyAndy (16. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Teile werden in Hildesheim gemacht, deswegen ist schwarz elox auch umsonst, der Rest geht zu einem anderen Eloxierer.
> Es liegt an der Farbe rot, die ist sehr UV empfindlich. Rot is wojl generell etwas schwieriger als die anderen Farben!



Hmmm. das ist doof. Dann muss ich (zumindest im Sommer) ab jetzt meine Extra Love Teile mit Sonnencreme LSF 40 pflegen.
Wobei, so selten wie ich das Rad putze... Ne ordentlich verkrustete Schlammpackung hat bestimmt nen höheren LSF.


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> #2207
> hast es ja so gewollt




Das man Dir das nach 20 Jahren MTB sagen muß, ist schon schlimm


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das man Dir das nach 20 Jahren MTB sagen muß, ist schon schlimm



hast recht  

diese jahr ist mein 10 Jähriges im IBC 
nächstes Jahr mein 20 Jähriges auf MTB,- und mein 15 Jähriges mit Nicolai


----------



## Timmy35 (16. Oktober 2013)

Gibts dann eine Party in Oberhausen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (16. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> #2208
> wollte im fotoalbum nicht fragen,- aber was kommt 2014 bei dir neues ?



Ich wollte mir auch ein ION16 kaufen. 

Nächstes Frühjahr fahr ich mal nach Lübbrechtsen und fahre das Teil in M und L probe. 
650B teste ich auch, wenn sies da haben. 
Wenn mich das nicht saumäßig umhaut kaufe ich mir das letzte 26" Rad und freu mich an meiner Lyrik und meinem 26" Laufradsatz


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir auch ein ION16 kaufen.
> 
> Nächstes Frühjahr fahr ich mal nach Lübbrechtsen und fahre das Teil in M und L probe.
> 650B teste ich auch, wenn sies da haben.
> Wenn mich das nicht saumäßig umhaut kaufe ich mir das letzte 26" Rad und freu mich an meiner Lyrik und meinem 26" Laufradsatz


ahhh  


genau das war mir auch sehr sehr wichtig... das ich wieder eine Lyrik verbauen kann.
kommt ne weisse lyrik rc2 dh rein !   

 @Timmy aber sowas von


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> diese jahr ist mein 10 Jähriges im IBC
> nächstes Jahr mein 20 Jähriges auf MTB,- und mein 15 Jähriges mit Nicolai



Und alles als getriebelose 26-Zoll Schlampe ...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2013)

mal beim thema zu bleiben... welchen tune kann ich beim r-s monarch plus nehmen ?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2013)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> Ja mist, mach sonst alles selbst am bike, aber beim Dämpfer aufmachen hab ich die hosen voll! Hab den Monarch bei Flatout bestellt. Die sollen das 14er Scheibchen dann beim ersten Service einfach mal raushauen...
> Oder ich les mich doch mal ein
> Hier noch mal ein Zitat von Moritz (N):
> 
> ...




DANKE


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mal beim thema zu bleiben... welchen tune kann ich beim r-s monarch plus nehmen ?



nimm L/L Artur damit läuft die Kiste am besten.


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. Oktober 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Das erste mit rotem Extralove, das ich gesehen habe. Scheint gerade nicht so die Modefarbe zu sein.








is auch noch eins 

könnten fast Geschwister werden die 2...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2013)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> nimm L/L Artur damit läuft die Kiste am besten.



mach ich DANKE !


----------



## guru39 (17. Oktober 2013)

wieder einer


----------



## der-gute (17. Oktober 2013)

Oha...
Da wird sie sich aber freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (17. Oktober 2013)

Sie freut sich richtig!!!
Sehr geiles Bike!


----------



## kephren23 (17. Oktober 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## andi.f.1809 (17. Oktober 2013)

ist das gold oder orange elox?


----------



## Freeerider81 (17. Oktober 2013)

Orange extra Love!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (17. Oktober 2013)

ok danke;-)
ich möchts gern mit gold kombinieren


----------



## guru39 (17. Oktober 2013)

Darth Vader war gestern.....








Darth Ara......


























13,51kg.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Oktober 2013)

megagut!


----------



## der-gute (17. Oktober 2013)

Seeeeehr geil!

Leider bin ich nimmer so ganz überzeugt von schwarz elox bei N
Das is sofortdreckigund sieht ab dann speckig aus...!

Aber geil is der Bock


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> .




deinz Rainer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. Oktober 2013)

Simbl'sches Kleinvieh


----------



## boesA_moench (17. Oktober 2013)

Sehr Geil !


----------



## lakekeman (17. Oktober 2013)

Gefällt mir


----------



## Freeerider81 (17. Oktober 2013)

Mein Gott ist das geil! 
Schwarz und böse! Ich wünsch Simbl sehr viel Spaß damit!


----------



## michi3 (17. Oktober 2013)

genial


----------



## kephren23 (17. Oktober 2013)

Sieht aus wie 27,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. Oktober 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das is sofortdreckigund sieht ab dann speckig aus...!



Du solltest mal richtig putzen lernen alta


----------



## Simbl (17. Oktober 2013)

Brutalst und noch nicht mal fertig der Bock  Samstag wird aber erst mal gefahren

Ist: 26,2"


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Oktober 2013)

Allein schon wegen der Farbgebung ist das ION mal richtig lecker
Hammer Aufbau
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## timtim (17. Oktober 2013)

Genial , gefällt mir gut ! 
das schwarz läßt sich gut handhaben mit Artur seinem Zauberzeugs....


----------



## Simbl (17. Oktober 2013)

Dank euch. Morgen mach ich mal ne Probefahrt ums Bordell


----------



## AM_Heizer (17. Oktober 2013)

Das ist Mobbing! Echt top!


----------



## kephren23 (18. Oktober 2013)

Was fehlt denn noch? Außer licht klingel und nabenputzern?


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Oktober 2013)

timtim schrieb:


> Genial , gefällt mir gut !
> das schwarz läßt sich gut handhaben mit Artur seinem Zauberzeugs....



das Zeuch is echt super... jedes elox sieht danach besser als neu aus


----------



## raschaa (18. Oktober 2013)

Boah,  @Simbl dat iss mal ein geiler Hobel und das Gewicht...


----------



## Simbl (18. Oktober 2013)

Oh das Gewicht hab ich ja ganz übersehn. 13,51... Mit anderen Laufrädern und Reifen (sind die Super Gravity mit knapp nem Kilo) würd ich den 13 kg recht nahe kommen. Aber das Gewicht war mir eigentlich nie soooo wichtig, sonst würd ich ja kein Getriebe fahrn  Nacher wiegt es 13,52


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja das Gewicht ist top! Hätte zwar mit den super gravity auf mindestens 13,55 getippt , also hammer.
Ti-Al schraubensatz bringt auch nochmal fast 130g.
bei deinem argon kann man aber so langsam schwach werden.


----------



## beetle (18. Oktober 2013)

Wo sind denn die Schrauben her? Hab da mal vor Zeiten auch nach Schrauben gesucht...


----------



## psychoo2 (18. Oktober 2013)

Nicolai ION 16 in 650B bestellt ;-)

Jetzt geht das warten wieder los und die Entscheidungsfindung über
die Farbkombi .....


----------



## kephren23 (18. Oktober 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die Schrauben her? Hab da mal vor Zeiten auch nach Schrauben gesucht...



Hab schrauben von verschiedenen Läden.
ca 60-70 St. Sind es. Kostenpunkt um die 180.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Oktober 2013)

Zeit ist ja wurst, macht ja Spaß. Aber 180 Euro sind ma ne Ansage ... So viel Schrauben hats ja nicht am Rad ...

Man muss halt schauen. Wenn man für jede Ti-Schraube an der Bremsscheibe 3 ode 4 Öre löhnt, dann summiert sich das natürlich. Hab im Aussverkauf 200er-Avid-Scheiben mit Titanschraubenset bekommen, Set für 20 Euro. So muss man rechnen ...



Wo hast du denn überall Titanschrauben verbaut, wo bist du auf Alu gegangen?


----------



## Simbl (18. Oktober 2013)

Die 130g weniger merkt mein Bobo eh nicht. Das Geld investier ich lieber in After Biking Beer


----------



## kephren23 (19. Oktober 2013)

Was für ne zeit?
60-70 schrauben soll das heißen! 
Ti überall da wo es muss( vorbau, bremse, schaltauge, Dämpfer, sattelstütze)  alu den Rest!
ich kann halt nich anders, ich liebe farbige schrauben 
Gewicht is ehh schnuppe!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. Oktober 2013)

Gewicht ist latte. Titan sehen ja die meisten nicht mal. Ist auch Hupe, weil ich WEISS, dass es da ist 

Hab St. für Stunden der Suche gehalten. Damit klärt sich auch der Rest. Also fast.

Schaltauge würde ich auf Alu vertrauen, theoretisch könnte man die obere Bremssattelschraube auch aus Alu machen ...

Aber wo hast du denn nun wirklich Alu?

Flaschenhalter (obligatorisch)
Zugklemme Schaltwerk/Umwerfer?
Klemmung Umwerfer?
Schlatröllchen und Schaltröllchenschrauben?
Ahead-Deckel?
Klemmung der Griffe?
Schrauben im Bremshebel selbst?
Wegbegrenzungsschrauben der Schaltelemente?

Komm, sach ma, ganz anal, ganz dezidiert ...


----------



## kephren23 (19. Oktober 2013)

Na schaltauge würde ich schon Ti nehmen, is ja immerhin auch die steckachse verschraubt!
Bremsattel auch, sollte sich unverhofft doch mal etwas lösen ist ne alu einfach zu gefährlich!
Ansonsten sind ziemlich alle schrauben gewechselt. Guck einfach mal meine fotos an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (19. Oktober 2013)

Hast du zufällig ne Liste mit was woher? Ich habe auch mal was gemacht, ist aber noch unvollständig.



> Dämpfer:
> 2x 40x8mm Kopf 5mm
> 
> http://titanwerk.de/shop/article_537/Ti-Inbusschrauben-Gr.5-DIN912--M8x40-mm-Konischkopf.html   4,95
> ...


----------



## beetle (19. Oktober 2013)

Mein ION16 hat mir ja ungewollt zu Titan verholfen:


----------



## Simbl (19. Oktober 2013)

Einschmelzen und Schrauben draus machen


----------



## beetle (19. Oktober 2013)

Leichtbau Schlüsselanhänger. Hatte vorher was aus Stahl dran. Erheblich leichter jetzt.


----------



## kephren23 (19. Oktober 2013)

@beetle
Ja liste könnte ich mal reinkopieren, bin aber den ganzen tag auf Arbeit. Also erst später.

Geiler Schlüsselanhänger 
Aber nen profi hat da nich dranrumgeschraubt


----------



## kephren23 (19. Oktober 2013)

Uups


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (19. Oktober 2013)

Uups


----------



## beetle (19. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @beetle
> Ja liste könnte ich mal reinkopieren, bin aber den ganzen tag auf Arbeit. Also erst später.
> 
> Geiler Schlüsselanhänger
> Aber nen profi hat da nich dranrumgeschraubt




Mach das mal. Hat Zeit.

Hätte ganz ehrlich auf den Schlüsselanhänger sehr gerne verzichtet.


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2013)

zwar nicht aus Titan oder Alu, aber trotzdem federleicht 

auf Simbls Ion 16!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. Oktober 2013)

Nice!

Machste den mit Sekundenkleber fest oder muss da der 2K ran?


----------



## boesA_moench (19. Oktober 2013)

Frage an die ION 16 Besitzer: 

Welches Innenlager und welchen Steuersatz fahrt Ihr? 

THX Axel


----------



## raschaa (19. Oktober 2013)

Reset


----------



## Whitey (19. Oktober 2013)

Was n das für ne schwarze Kassette? Ist die XX1 Kompatibel? :-D


----------



## Simbl (19. Oktober 2013)

Whitey schrieb:


> Was n das für ne schwarze Kassette? Ist die XX1 Kompatibel? :-D



Das ist die X01 Kassette also 11 Fach also XX1 ready


----------



## beetle (19. Oktober 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Reset


----------



## kephren23 (19. Oktober 2013)

Steuersatz: Reset
Innenlager:RaceFace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (19. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Steuersatz: Reset
> Innenlager:RaceFace



Hast du an deinem Bike die Kombi? Wie bist du auf das RaceFace Innenlager gekommen?


----------



## kephren23 (19. Oktober 2013)

na wegen na RaceFace Kurbel , da is das ja dabei , ich finde das ist ein gutes Lager und dazu noch in passender Farbe


----------



## boesA_moench (19. Oktober 2013)

Dann ist klar... Was hältst du von Chris King Lag. ?


----------



## kephren23 (19. Oktober 2013)

ich fahr die Naben! Trotz des Gewichtsw rollen die einfach hammer.
der höllischte Wahnsinn den es gibt! 
Wenn es dir das Wert ist definitiv!

 sollte ich mal wechslen müssen nehm ich Reset oder CK.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich ein CK-Innenlager rechnen würde. Aber das spielt eh keine Rolle. Du willst ein CK, also nimm ein CK. Und freu dich jedes Mal drüber.

CK ist auch so ziemlich die einzige Firma, über die man quasi nie was Schlechtes hört.

Mein CK-Steuersatz ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, und für die Naben könnten sie niemals so viel Kohle verlangen, wenn die nicht hielten.


----------



## beetle (20. Oktober 2013)

Am anderen Rad hab ich ein CK Tretlager. Macht das was es soll. Allerdings habe ich es nie überprüft. Vielleicht ist es ja auch schon durch. Wer weiß.


----------



## boesA_moench (20. Oktober 2013)

Nach dem ich an meinem Cdale das 3. BB30 auf Garantie die Tage getauscht habe, möchte ich an meinem ion etwas mehr wert auf das Thema legen... 

Chris King ist wohl Oberklasse und Reset absolut ausreichend, richtig?


----------



## lakekeman (20. Oktober 2013)

Fahre nur 20â¬ XT oder Truvativ Lager, je nach Kurbel 
Kaputt gehen sie alle - aber noch nicht mal besonders schnell.
Und irgendwann ein neues kaufen macht dem Preis richtig SpaÃ.


----------



## beetle (20. Oktober 2013)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Chris King ist wohl Oberklasse und Reset absolut ausreichend, richtig?



Würde ich so nicht sehen. Beides Oberklasse. Einmal Made in Germany und CK Made in USA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (20. Oktober 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sehen. Beides Oberklasse. Einmal Made in Germany und CK Made in USA.



Jepp, so isses... mein Reset Innenlager und Steuersatz im Ion20 sind jetzt 4 Jahre alt und laufen noch wie am ersten Tag, deswegen gabs für mich fürs Ion16 auch keine Alternative


----------



## Simbl (27. Oktober 2013)

Brauch ne obere KeFü für mein 30er X01 Blatt. Kann mir jemand ne KeFü empfehlen? Auswahl ist ja doch recht überschaubar. Mir ist gestern im Bikepark die Kette runter. War nicht lustig. Werd nun wohl für immer nen Acros Pedal Abdruck in der Wade mit rumtragen.


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Oktober 2013)

Moin, die e Thirteen XCX funktioniert ganz gut. Geht auch als Direct Mount.


----------



## kephren23 (27. Oktober 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Brauch ne obere KeFü für mein 30er X01 Blatt. Kann mir jemand ne KeFü empfehlen? Auswahl ist ja doch recht überschaubar. Mir ist gestern im Bikepark die Kette runter. War nicht lustig. Werd nun wohl für immer nen Acros Pedal Abdruck in der Wade mit rumtragen.



ohh ohh das ist nicht schön! zum glück nicht mehr passiert als die Wade.

Viel mehr als die e thirteen gibts ja auch nicht.


----------



## lakekeman (27. Oktober 2013)

mrp AMg

Fahre ich und bin zufrieden, keine Probleme.


----------



## Simbl (28. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir die E 13 XCX als ISCG Version geordert. Soll aber bald was von Carbocage speziell für 11 Fach kommen, mit und ohne Bash.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe da mal eine "schwierige Entscheidung" zu treffen:
Zur Zeit fahre ich das Ion 16 mit einer Lyrik coil U-Turn und damit ist mir die Front einfach ein wenig zu schwer und träge, über Absätze hochheben geht sehr schlecht.
Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich eine Pike SA oder eine BOS Devise kaufen soll.
Die Pike wäre leichter und schön schwarz, aber ich müsste den Achsstandard ständig ändern, wenn ich hin und her wechseln möchte.
Die Devise ist etwas schwerer und nicht ganz schwarz, dafür müsste ich nicht ständig die Achsadapter wechseln.
Ist jemand von Euch schon beide gefahren und kann einen Vergleich machen?
Ach ja, ich fahre eher technisch als schnell und ebenso viel bergauf wie bergab.
Danke für Hilfe
Jürg


----------



## trailterror (29. Oktober 2013)

juergets schrieb:


> Front einfach ein wenig zu schwer und träge, über Absätze hochheben geht sehr schlecht.



Ich vermute, dass das eher/auch der tiefen ion 16 front geschuldet ist.... 

Kann man die lyric coil nicht auch ne solo air verwandeln..?


----------



## juergets (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo trailterror
Danke für die Antwort! Ich glaube nicht, dass die tiefe Front daran schuld ist. Ich liebe den Druck, den ich so auf das Vorderrad bringe, aber es ist mir schon beim Liteville 301, das ich vorher mit der Lyrik gefahren bin aufgefallen, dass die schwere Gabel das Rad träge gemacht hat. Beim Liteville kam die Front bergauf viel schneller hoch und trotzdem war das Überfahren von Hinternissen deutlich schwieriger als mit einer leichteren. Leider geht die "Verwandlung" Cool Soloair nicht gut, da durch das Anschlagen der Feder die Standrohre innen nicht mehr genügend glatt für die Soloair-Federung sind (wurde mir jedenfalls so bestätigt im Lyrikfaden vor einiger Zeit).
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## acid-driver (29. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn mit der X-Fusion Vengeance HLR? Die hat doch auch eine 20mm-Achse oder?
Der HLR-Dämpfer haut mich jeden Tag neu von den Socken, da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das bei der Gabel anders sein soll...


----------



## kephren23 (29. Oktober 2013)

Der Ragnar fährt die doch, der kann dazu bestimmt was sagen


----------



## juergets (29. Oktober 2013)

Das Problem ist nur, dass die in der Air-Version fast gleich schwer ist wie die Lyrik coil. Und mit der Performance der Lyrik was das Federverhalten und die Dämpfung angeht bin ich nach der Lord-Herlmchen-Kur vollauf zufrieden. Das einzige was mich stört ist das Gewicht.
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## kephren23 (29. Oktober 2013)

Dann würde ich einfach mal auf die Pike tippen, die is nochmal um einiges Günstiger als die DEville und wiegt auch nochmal 150g weniger, Nabenadapter umstecken ist ja jetzt bei den Hope-Naben nicht die Welt.


----------



## neurofibrill (29. Oktober 2013)

hab da noch nen tip zur xfusion v hlr.
die günstige vengeance r bekommst du im bikemart schon für tlw. unter 200. bei reset noch für 250 die hlr kartusche, tauschen soll ein klacks sein und fertig ist die gabel.
war mein plan fürs N. allerdings gabs bein sportsnut im ausverkauf letztes we die deville für nen unschlagbaren preis.
cheers

p.s.: der tipp is übrigends von raschaa...


----------



## neurofibrill (29. Oktober 2013)

oh ich seh grad du suchst was leichteres.
dann is die xfusion vlt. doch nicht die beste wahl.
sorry


----------



## andi.f.1809 (1. November 2013)

welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir bei 182cm Körpergröße und ca. 86cm Schrittlänge empfehlen. Bin am rätseln ob es M oder L wird.
eher tourenlastig/sportlich.
welche minimale Sattelstütze würde ich dann benötigen.

Danke schon mal

gurß andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (1. November 2013)

M, 400mm Stütze sollte reichen


----------



## schnubbi81 (1. November 2013)

L!!,


----------



## raschaa (1. November 2013)

für tourenlastig würde ich auch eher zu L greifen....


----------



## Martin1508 (1. November 2013)

Veto! Ich bin 1,82m und habe ne 87 Schrittlänge. Fahre den Helius AM mit 60 Vorbau. Passt super. Das Ion 16 bin ich in Medium mit 50 Vorbau gefahren. Fühlte sich toll an. Das Large war mir eindeutig zu lang.

Gruss


----------



## raschaa (1. November 2013)

Interessant, ich 189cm empfinde das L als für mich ein Tick zu kurz... naja, geht doch nix über 'ne Proberunde mit verschiedenen Größen. Es gab hier doch irgendwo ein Thread zu dem Thema???


----------



## Freeerider81 (1. November 2013)

Ich fahr mit 1,80m und 87cm SL ein S und würde mir nichts Größeres wünschen! 
Ich würde dir ganz eindeutig eine Probefahrt im Gelände empfehlen! Die Geschmäcker, was Rahmengröße angeht, sind sehr verschieden, daher hilft meist nur testen! 
Ich hätte, wenn ich aufs Forum gehört hätte einen zu großen Rahmen, aber ich habe auch einen besonderen Geschmack!


----------



## raschaa (1. November 2013)

du bist vom Guru infiltriert


----------



## Freeerider81 (1. November 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> du bist vom Guru infiltriert


----------



## der-gute (1. November 2013)

Aber nen Kopf grösser...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (1. November 2013)

Passiert


----------



## schnubbi81 (1. November 2013)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit 1,80m und 87cm SL ein S


----------



## kephren23 (1. November 2013)

Also der guru wollte mich ja auch anstecken und seinen Virus in meinem Hirn einpflanzen, vergeblich.
Ich empfand das S als zu klein, will das aber mal jetzt auf das für mein empfinden zu weiche Fahrwerk schieben.Ich hatte einfach kein Feedback vom Untergrund und manchmal habe ich mich gefragt ob der Hinterbau überhaupt noch da ist .

Ich bin super zufrieden mit meinem M bei 178cm bei SL von 87cm.
Touren mit nem S möchte ich nicht fahren.


----------



## schnubbi81 (1. November 2013)

Jeder wie er mag natürlich, aber ein L, oder M würde ich einem S vor allem bergab vorziehen, zumindest wenns nicht nur in Schrittgeschwindigkeit um enge Kurven geht.


----------



## psychoo2 (1. November 2013)

Also ich kam ja leider nur ein paar Wochen in den Genuss...aber ich bin 176cm groß und hatte nen M. Und ich hab mich drauf wohl gefühlt. Ich denke generell sind die Nicolai Rahmen von den Größen her ziemlich nah beeinander. Bin mal auf einem Helius Am mit Größe L gesessen und so schlecht hat sich das auch nicht angefühlt.


----------



## Freeerider81 (1. November 2013)

Ich finde nur, jeder muss für sich selbst rausfinden, was passt und was nicht! Prinzipiell würde ich bei 1,80m zu M raten. Je nach Ausrichtung dann eher S oder L auch möglich.
Ich fühle mich auf dem S überall sauwohl, egal ob Park oder im verblockten Gelände.
Das einzige wo man aufpassen muss, ist der Sattelauszug. Die Stütze sollte ja bis unterkannte Oberrohr versenkt sein. Mir reicht hier eine 420er Reverb nicht. Aber nicht mehr lange und dann ist die Vecnum lieferbar und dann ist alles Perfekt!
Zur Größenabstufung:
Ich finde die Abstufung sehr gut! Nicht groß, aber so, dass man den perfekten Rahmen für sich finden kann!
Z.B. Reach: S: 413mm, M :428mm, L:441mm...

Ich kann dir nur eins Raten, kauf es! Das Ion16 ist einfach ein gigantisches Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (1. November 2013)

Die mindesteinstecktiefe ist beim ion (unterkante oberrohr) doch relativ gering? Vermutlich kleiner als die einstecktiefe der sattelstütze, oder?


----------



## Freeerider81 (1. November 2013)

Hm, nicht bei jeder Rahmenhöhe! 
Beim S sind es ca. 80 mm ,beim M sind es einiges mehr, da hier das Knotenblech und die Sattelrohrerhöhung um einiges höher sind, ich denke ca. 100-110mm. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren! 
Bei M und L ist es dann ungefähr gleich.


----------



## kephren23 (2. November 2013)

Bei M sind es 11cm


----------



## beetle (2. November 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Interessant, ich 189cm empfinde das L als für mich ein Tick zu kurz... naja, geht doch nix über 'ne Proberunde mit verschiedenen Größen. Es gab hier doch irgendwo ein Thread zu dem Thema???



Ich mit 186 kann auch ein XL fahren. Ohne Einschränkungen. Habe mich aber für ein L entschieden und hab ein 65mm Vorbau drauf, aber einen Lenker mit 12° Backsweep bei 740mm.


----------



## beetle (2. November 2013)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur eins Raten, kauf es! Das Ion16 ist einfach ein gigantisches Bike!



+1


----------



## Sergibcn (7. November 2013)

Hi everyone, a new video with my Ion 16 , I hope you like it  

http://youtu.be/d44HISYVeC4


----------



## kephren23 (7. November 2013)

nice trail, its in spain?

Post the video in the Nicolai's in action thread!http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491622


----------



## defjanski (7. November 2013)

hallo zusammen,
ich fahre gerade ein specialized enduro in L mit 457mm reach auf dem papier. mit 50mm vorbau.

überlege aber auf ein ion 16 umzusteigen. das L hat da 440mm reach und das XL 466mm.

ich bin fast 185 mit langen beinen. 91er schrittlänge.
was fahrt ihr bei meiner größe? ich möchte eigentlich nix kürzeres..

lieber xl mit 35mm vorbau oder ist das rad dann zu lang und unwendig für endurorennen?

grüße,
jan


----------



## andi.f.1809 (7. November 2013)

so heute kam das erste Teil für mein neues bike;-)
- Lenker (was leichtes)

bei der Bremse bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, entweder trickstuff cleg4 oder tune kill hill (2014).
soll aufjedenfall standhaft und leicht sein;-) ich habe bei der neuen kill hill schelle etwas bedenken, die hat ja nur noch einen sehr schmalen Steg. Könnten hier Probleme mit dem carbon Lenker entstehen?

der Rest der Teile ist zu 80% sicher;-)

Gruß andi


----------



## Sergibcn (7. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> nice trail, its in spain?
> 
> Post the video in the Nicolai's in action thread!http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491622



Hi kephren , yes it is 
Ainsa , is an enduro paradise !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (7. November 2013)

defjanski schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre gerade ein specialized enduro in L mit 457mm reach auf dem papier. mit 50mm vorbau.
> 
> überlege aber auf ein ion 16 umzusteigen. das L hat da 440mm reach und das XL 466mm.
> ...



guck mal weiter oben ab post 2327


----------



## defjanski (8. November 2013)

Danke. Aber das L wirkt relativ kurz mit 440 reach im Vergleich zu moderneren geometrien. Hat hier jemand xl bei 185?


----------



## Loisl13 (8. November 2013)

26" oder 27,5"?

Bin beide gefahren und hatte beim 26" ähnliche Probleme. ( 189 und schrittlänge 91cm).
Beim 26er war mir das L zu klein, das XL zu lang.

Da ich aber eh auf das 650 er spekuliert habe kam mir das dann sehr gelegen. Hat sich in L deutlich besser angefühlt als das 26er in L.
Wenn nicht sogar perfekt ( zumindest für mich)

Deshalb war das dann auch meine Wahl. Vorbau muss ich dann sehen, da tüftel ich gerne mal rum.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2013)

Hmmh wenn ich die reinen Daten zur Geometrie mit dem Helius in L vergleiche, dann kann ich das aber net verstehen.

Helius: Oberrohr 605, Reach 425
Ion26: Oberrohr 610, Reach 441

Also das würde mir als 192cm Mensch sagen, auf jedenfall nur das L. Beim Helius wars immer so ein Zwischending mit dem Reach bei großen Menschen.

G.


----------



## trailterror (8. November 2013)

@Jörg

Ist das ion (wegen dem steileren sitzwinkel) bei weit herausgezogener sattelstütze gefühlt (im sitzen) denn nicht sogar kürzer als das helius?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @Jörg
> 
> Ist das ion (wegen dem steileren sitzwinkel) bei weit herausgezogener sattelstütze gefühlt (im sitzen) denn nicht sogar kürzer als das helius?



Den Sitzwinkel hab ich jetzt garnimmr im Kopf, bin jetzt nur vom Handling beim "Imstehenfahren" ausgegangen 

Gleich mal schauen muß....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2013)

An dem Puter hier öffnen die PDFs net

G.


----------



## trailterror (8. November 2013)

ion high: 74
ion low: 73,5

helius: 73,2

alle daten jeweils mit net 545er gabel.

du hast recht dass der reach beim ion grösser ist, auch das oberrohr.

ich frage mich halt (wie oben geschrieben) obs beim ion bei weit herausgefahrener stütze im sitzen, trotz längeren OR, nicht doch kürzer ist  (wegen dem steileren sitzwinkel)


----------



## lakekeman (8. November 2013)

Das Ion ist sowohl im Sitzen als auch im Stehen deutlich länger als ein Helius.
Der Sitzwinkel ist auch nur an der Oberkante Sitzrohr steiler, auf tatsächlicher Sitzhöhe deutlich flacher als beim Helius (leider).

Das Helius war sehr (zu) kurz geraten (auch mein Wechselgrund), das Ion ist absolut ausreichend lang.

Wüsste jetzt auch nicht was an der Geo "unmodern" ist. Man sitzt auf verschiedenen Bikes nun mal "etwas" unterschiedlich. Wenn man unbedingt auf den mm den gleichen Reach haben will darf man den Rahmen halt nicht wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. November 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Der Sitzwinkel ist auch nur an der Oberkante Sitzrohr steiler, auf tatsächlicher Sitzhöhe deutlich flacher als beim Helius (leider).



Echt...?

Kannst du darauf detaillierter eingehn? Kapier ich grad net. Es handelt sich beim ion doch nicht um ein nach vorn versetztes sitzrohr, sondern mündet doch "im" tretlager...?


----------



## lakekeman (8. November 2013)

Doch es ist versetzt - zwar nicht viel - aber genug um den Sitzwinkel deutlich abzuflachen je höher man sitzt.


----------



## trailterror (9. November 2013)

Tatsächtlich.....wenn man genau hinsieht siehts man.
Gehts deswegen denn merklich schlechter hoch als helius?


----------



## lakekeman (9. November 2013)

Keine Ahnung, es fährt sich gut. Im direkten Vergleich sitzt man vielleicht etwas weiter hinten und gestreckter.
Also man merkt schon nen kleinen Unterschied, es fühlt sich halt etwas "anders" an.

Ich denke aber man wird trotzdem immer oben ankommen 

Davon ab war ich mit dem Ion leider noch nicht in den Alpen, da keinen Urlaub dieses Jahr. Ein "richtiger" Vergleich fehlt mir also noch.


----------



## defjanski (9. November 2013)

mir gehts nicht ums sitzen, sondern ums stehen beim runterfahren.. genau das, was der reach aussagt.
da kommt mir der reach beim nicolai in L mit 440mm zu kurz vor. und nen längeren vorbau als 50mm will ich auch nicht fahren.

wenn ich mir bilder von mir auf meinen speci enduro anschaue, sieht das rad schon kurz genug aus und das hat angeblich 457mm reach.

angeschaut habe ich nur die daten vom 26er ion 16. hätte aber interesse am 27.5er. hab davon aber noch keine geometriedaten gefunden.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2013)

Also ich würd 440 bei L net als kurz bezeichnen!

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (9. November 2013)

defjanski schrieb:


> mir gehts nicht ums sitzen, sondern ums stehen beim runterfahren.. genau das, was der reach aussagt.
> da kommt mir der reach beim nicolai in L mit 440mm zu kurz vor. und nen längeren vorbau als 50mm will ich auch nicht fahren.
> 
> wenn ich mir bilder von mir auf meinen speci enduro anschaue, sieht das rad schon kurz genug aus und das hat angeblich 457mm reach.
> ...



Genau deswegen habe ich mich für das 27,5 entschieden. Passt einfach bei mir besser.
Vinc wollte die Daten eigentlich diese Wochen veröffentlichen.
Naja, bis Morgen Abend hat er ja noch zeit.


----------



## defjanski (9. November 2013)

ich finde 440mm schon kurz. aber vielleicht hängt das auch mit den längeren kettenstreben zusammen..
ih werde mir mal das 27.5er anschauen und mich mal auf das 26er L von nem freund setzen bzw. stellen


----------



## defjanski (9. November 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen habe ich mich für das 27,5 entschieden. Passt einfach bei mir besser.
> Vinc wollte die Daten eigentlich diese Wochen veröffentlichen.
> Naja, bis Morgen Abend hat er ja noch zeit.



ist das 27.5er länger im reach?


----------



## lakekeman (9. November 2013)

Verschiedene Bikes haben halt verschiedene Geometrien... das gehört dazu.
Wenn du so festgelegt bist auf nen exakten Reach Wert ist das Ion halt nix für dich, auch wenn dir mehrere Leute sagen es fährt sich nicht "kurz".
Bau dir doch einfach einen ordentlichen Dämpfer ins Enduro dann klappt es auch mit der Performance des Hinterbaus


----------



## Loisl13 (9. November 2013)

defjanski schrieb:


> ist das 27.5er länger im reach?



Gefühlt schon.
Obs ttatsächlich so ist, wird dir vinc veraten.


----------



## defjanski (9. November 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Verschiedene Bikes haben halt verschiedene Geometrien... das gehört dazu.
> Wenn du so festgelegt bist auf nen exakten Reach Wert ist das Ion halt nix für dich, auch wenn dir mehrere Leute sagen es fährt sich nicht "kurz".
> Bau dir doch einfach einen ordentlichen Dämpfer ins Enduro dann klappt es auch mit der Performance des Hinterbaus



ich bin nicht festgelegt. ich beschäftige mich nur gern mit der materie bevor ich viel geld ausgebe. macht sinn oder?


----------



## lakekeman (9. November 2013)

Klar


----------



## kephren23 (9. November 2013)

Ich bin das Helius AM und Das ION 16 in L im direkten Vergleich gefahren, auch wenn ich keine Ahnung hab, ging das AM etwas besser bergauf(vermutlich auch wegen dem Aufbau). Aber das ION machte insgesamt mehr Spaß.
Das ION war gefühlt etwas länger und tiefer, es ergab sich ein sichereres Gefühl.

Ich bin super zufrieden mit meinem M bei 178cm bei SL von 87cm.


----------



## psc1 (11. November 2013)

defjanski schrieb:


> Danke. Aber das L wirkt relativ kurz mit 440 reach im Vergleich zu moderneren geometrien. Hat hier jemand xl bei 185?



Hi, ich bin bei 1,89 und ähnlicher Schrittlänge mit einem L unterwegs und sehr zufriden. Habe auf einem XL  eines Freundes gesessen, dass wäre mir definitif zu groß.

Evtl. ein XL mit L Sitzrohr aber ich denke, wenn Du das Rad in seinem Zieleinsatzgebiet fahren willst (Eunduro = rauf und RUNTER) bist Du mit L gut dabei. (meine Meinung )

Idealerweise setzt Du dich mal auf eins drauf, gibt doch schon genug und evtl. auch eines in Deiner Nähe....

EDIT: 650er ist evtl. die echte Alternative (Geos kenne ich aber auch noch nicht)


----------



## defjanski (14. November 2013)

moin.
wer ist das ion 16 schon mit double barrel air dämpfer gefahren?

möchte mich zwischen monarch plus und double barrel entscheiden..

was ist eure meinung zum monarch plus oder db air im ion 16?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (14. November 2013)

Moin,

geh mal in die ION 16 Galerie. Da gibt es genug die den CCDB Air fahren. Ich würde den Dämpfer aber nicht dem Monarch gegenüberstellen, sondern eher dem Vivid Air.

Grüße


----------



## NICI-RIDER (15. November 2013)

Was wiegen eure Ion 16 eigentlich so, wenn man fragen darf.


----------



## kephren23 (15. November 2013)

Liegen zwischen 13-15kg


----------



## psychoo2 (15. November 2013)

Ich hoffe bei meinem neuen unter 14 kg zu landen


----------



## mac-recycling (17. November 2013)

ich wäre dann für 2014 wohl auch dabei 

ION 16 in 26" in M in RAW mit Double Barrel


----------



## beetle (17. November 2013)

Eins der letzten Nicolais mit der richtigen Laufradgröße.


----------



## beetle (17. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bei meinem neuen unter 14 kg zu landen



Nicht ohne Kompromisse.


----------



## psychoo2 (17. November 2013)

Was meinst du mit Kompromisse ?

Mein altes hatte 14.9

Mit der Pike spar ich mir ca. 400g
Mit den Laufrädern(Tubeless) nochmal ca. 450g

Dann geht's ans Feintuning


----------



## beetle (17. November 2013)

160mm Pike 34mm vs. 170mm Lyrik 35mm ist für mich ein Kompromiss. Bedeutet auch 1,5cm mehr Spacer. Dann wirst du welchen Dämpfer einbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (17. November 2013)

Rock Shox Monarch +


----------



## defjanski (17. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Rock Shox Monarch +




warum nicht den double barrel cs?


----------



## Loisl13 (17. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Kompromisse ?
> 
> Mein altes hatte 14.9
> 
> ...



Hoffe ja auch bei meinem neuen unter 14 kg zu bleiben. 
Aber hast du denn bei deiner Rechnung auch das Mehrgewicht für 27,5" mit eingeplant? 
Welch LR nimmst du denn? Bin mir noch nicht sicher.....


----------



## kephren23 (17. November 2013)

Unter 14 zu bleiben ist leicht.
Auch ohne ersnthafte Kompromisse, meins hat 14,49 mit nem umbau auf XX1 wäre ich unter 14, an den Bremsen könnte man auch noch ordentlich Gewicht rausholen. Laufradsatz ebenfalls.


----------



## trailterror (17. November 2013)

Ja ist leicht, aber machts für den einzelnen noch sinn

"Kompromisse" sind äusserst subjektiv..für manche ist ne xx1 halt ein kompromiss, für den anderen nicht...usw usw

Eine teleskop und einen ordentlichen vorderreifen sind für mich z.bsp unverzichtbar....sind halt wieder gleich 6-700 gr mehrgewicht.

Man muss halt kucken wo's sinn macht zu sparen (hängt zum grossen teil vom fahrer ab)


----------



## kephren23 (17. November 2013)

Haste recht!
Ich finde man sollte da generell nicht so sein! Solange die Butze ausgewogen und passend zu den eigenen Bedürfnissen aufgebaut ist, spielt das gewicht eine sekundäre Rolle!
So bei mir eben auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (17. November 2013)

Seh ich auch so. 

XX1 wäre für mich nix da ich gerne auch auf ne Transalp
gehen würde und ich da das kleine Blatt brauchen kann. 

Genauso ist für mich ne Teleskop Stütze ein Must have.


----------



## madre (17. November 2013)

Warum sollte mit ner xx1 keine Transalp gehen ? Du kannst. vorne ja variieren.  28er/30er/32er usw. Kumpel fährt ne xx1 am Special Enduro und da geht ziemlich alles außer man möchte/muss viel Asphalt bergab fahren.


----------



## beetle (17. November 2013)

defjanski schrieb:


> warum nicht den double barrel cs?



Richtig, wieso ein Kompromiss mit dem Monarch+ eingehen?


----------



## hömma (17. November 2013)

madre schrieb:


> Warum sollte mit ner xx1 keine Transalp gehen ? Du kannst. vorne ja variieren.  28er/30er/32er usw. Kumpel fährt ne xx1 am Special Enduro und da geht ziemlich alles außer man möchte/muss viel Asphalt bergab fahren.



Genau! Fahre ausschließlich das 28er Blatt, um bergauf "den gleichen" kleinsten Gang wie vorher zu haben. Eine Transalp habe ich zwar noch nicht damit gemacht, aber immerhin 12 Tage Vinschgau am Stück. 

Ich finde meinen Helius AM Aufbau eigentlich ziemlich kompromisslos, mit Lyrik RC2DH, CCDBA, 150mm Remote-Stütze, Hope M4 und über 1700g an Reifengummi. Mit den knapp 13,6kg bin ich super zufrieden. Sollte in der Größenordnung auch mit einem Ion 16 realisierbar sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Richtig, wieso ein Kompromiss mit dem Monarch+ eingehen?



Wieso einen Kompromiss mit dem Double Barrel CS eingehen, wenn man auch einen richtigen Öl/Titanfeder Dämpfer verbauen kann 

G.


----------



## psychoo2 (17. November 2013)

Kommt halt immer drauf an was man damit machen will....und wo fängt man an und wo hört man auf.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2013)

Eben Bei mir wäre der Monarch Plus auch erste Wahl und kein Kompromiss.

G.


----------



## Timmy35 (20. November 2013)

Der Porno-Hobel ist jetzt im Bike-der-Woche-Ordner.





Das muss doch wohl klappen.

Vor allem, wenn man siehst, dass so was daneben steht:


----------



## kephren23 (20. November 2013)

Das mit dem BDW ist schon fix!
Kommen nur nicht dazu zwischen Arbeit und Bierrausch den Text fertig zu machen .

Hab sogar schon die Sticker , wird das erste BDW mit nem Sticker werden. hoffe zum Wochenende ist der 'Text fertig, trotzdem Danke für die Werbung und Schöne Grüße in die Nähe meiner alten Heimat. 

Das EXTE ist doch schön


----------



## Zaskar01 (20. November 2013)

Was steht auf dem Aufkleber drauf?

handpolished by kephren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (20. November 2013)

Neee, bike der woche!


----------



## Timmy35 (20. November 2013)

Dann ist ja gut. Hast du dir auch echt verdient


----------



## defjanski (21. November 2013)

wie glücklich seid ihr hier mit dem monarch plus im ion 16?


----------



## Tompfl (22. November 2013)

Also, ich habe zuvor ein Helius AM gefahren mit dem RS Monarch +, war ich eigentlich nie wirklich zufrieden.
Im Ion ist das ganz anders, der Dämpfer und der Hinterbau machen das was sie machen sollen. Super sensibel, fast kein Durchsacken im mittleren Federweg, sehr gute Endprogression. Auch die verschiedenen Stufen sind klar getrennt. Ich kann Dir den Dämpfer jedenfalls im ION 16 empfehlen.
Ist natürlich wieder eine Sache des Einsatzes des Rades, ich rede hier von nen Einsatz als Enduro Tourenrad.


----------



## Simbl (22. November 2013)

X01 mit Kefü


----------



## schnubbi81 (22. November 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> X01 mit Kefü



Hab ich auch und funktioniert...


----------



## ssiemund (23. November 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> X01 mit Kefü



Du hast doch ein 30T Blatt drauf oder ? Laut cSix haben die nur ab 32T, würde das dann auch mit 28T funktionieren 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## defjanski (23. November 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das Zeuch is echt super... jedes elox sieht danach besser als neu aus




was ist das fürn zeug?


----------



## Simbl (23. November 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Du hast doch ein 30T Blatt drauf oder ? Laut cSix haben die nur ab 32T, würde das dann auch mit 28T funktionieren
> Gruß
> Stephan



Ja is ein 30er Blatt. Funzt aber trotzdem. Heute gleich mal ausprobiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## defjanski (3. Dezember 2013)

hallo,

hat jemand einen XL rahmen aufgebaut, auf den ich mich mal setzten könnte?

am besten nicht so weit von nürnberg.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (4. Dezember 2013)

So die ersten Teile sind schon angekommen;-)









als nächstes kommt die Bremse;-)


----------



## beetle (4. Dezember 2013)

Pedale und Lenker kosten ja schon so viel wie der Rest des Bikes. 

Titanachse?


----------



## andi.f.1809 (4. Dezember 2013)

ne ist mit stahlachse


----------



## Spletti (4. Dezember 2013)

ich find den schmolke extrem geilo!!!


----------



## kephren23 (5. Dezember 2013)

Geile Teile , aber beim lenker das 5 fache zahlen für 130g weniger und bei den Pedalen für 82g das 4,2 fache mehr wäre mir dann doch etwas krass. Aber was man hat hat man .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (5. Dezember 2013)

Gold ist auf dem absteigenden Ast. Also nimm Alu und Carbon;-)


----------



## Timmy35 (5. Dezember 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> wäre mir dann doch etwas krass.



Alleine der Satz von DIR ist das Geld doch wert.


----------



## kephren23 (6. Dezember 2013)

, ja das könnte man wohl meinen


----------



## andi.f.1809 (6. Dezember 2013)

nach Weihnachten kommt dann die Bremse;-)


----------



## bjoernlol (6. Dezember 2013)

Fährt denn auch jemand das ION16 mit Federdämpfer?


----------



## lakekeman (6. Dezember 2013)

Federn nicht alle Federbeine?
Oder meist du jetzt explizit mit Stahl-/Titanfeder?
Dann ja.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Federn nicht alle Federbeine?
> .



Nein, man sagt das nur landläufiger Weise.

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Dezember 2013)

Also ich kenne es so:

*Federbein* ist ein Begriff aus der Fahrwerkstechnik von Fahrzeugen. Man versteht darunter die Zusammenfassung einer Feder und eines hydraulischen StoÃdampfers in einer Einheit.

Der *StoÃdÃ¤mpfer* ist bei Fahrwerken ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil, das die Schwingungen der gefederten  Massen schnell abklingen lÃ¤sst. Korrekt wÃ¤re die Bezeichnung *âSchwingungsdÃ¤mpferâ*, weil dieses Bauelement die Schwingungsenergie in WÃ¤rme umwandelt. Ohne diese Energieumwandlung wÃ¼rde die gedÃ¤mpfte schwingung zu langsam abklingen. 

Klicksduhier


----------



## lakekeman (6. Dezember 2013)

Federbein ist schon richtig, auch beim MTB.
Das ist die Feder (Luft, Stahl, Titan) mit einen Stoßdämpfer zusammen.
In D wird es meist (fälschlicherweise) insgesamt Dämpfer genannt.
Aber ist ja auch Wurscht, man weiß ja was gemeint ist


----------



## bjoernlol (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich meinte das im klassischen sinn einer feder. Also helix ähnlich gedrehter zylinder aus zb metall...
Sind hier leute die auf titan/stahl federbein schwören, würde mich über feedback & bilder freuen und nein ich möchte hier keine grundsatzdiskussion vom zaun brechen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. Dezember 2013)

Also im großen und ganzen denke ich, vom
Gewicht abgesehen, kommt Luft nicht an eine Feder ran!
Das ist einfach beste Performance.


----------



## lakekeman (7. Dezember 2013)

bjoernlol schrieb:


> Ich meinte das im klassischen sinn einer feder. Also helix ähnlich gedrehter zylinder aus zb metall...
> Sind hier leute die auf titan/stahl federbein schwören, würde mich über feedback & bilder freuen und nein ich möchte hier keine grundsatzdiskussion vom zaun brechen^^



Klick links bei mir auf Fotos.
Ich schwöre nicht auf Stahl/Titan, ich fahre das was am besten funktioniert  Warum an der Performance des Federbeins sparen, schließlich ist das der ganze Sinn des Fullys..
Im Ion bin ich aber auch schon öfter den Vivid Air gefahren, der funktioniert wirklich extrem gut. Da ist kaum noch ein Unterschied spürbar.. vielleicht steige ich da doch irgendwann um.
Gewichtsunterschied sind so exakt 100g


----------



## Bodenprobe (7. Dezember 2013)

Mein CC DB wiegt ziemlich genau 1,2 kg, da kann man mit Luft schonordentlich einsparen.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Dezember 2013)

das wären zu meinem Air dann schon 661g!


----------



## lakekeman (7. Dezember 2013)

Federbein wiegt je nach Modell etwa 350-450g und die Titanfeder ca 260.
Mein Vector wiegt insgesamt 640g.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Dezember 2013)

stimmt das kann dann nicht ganz hinhauen mit 1200g


----------



## Bodenprobe (7. Dezember 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> stimmt das kann dann nicht ganz hinhauen mit 1200g



...da musste ich doch glatt nochmal nachwiegen ob ich das noch richtig im Kopf hatte: es sind +-1.000 Gramm. Mit Küchenwaage und Parktool.

PS: Mit original Stahlfeder.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Dezember 2013)

das passt schon ehr, dann ist der Unterschied halt eben 461g zum AIR


----------



## Schneckenreiter (11. Dezember 2013)

So, hier mein ION 16 Experiment: 26" Rahmen + 26" Hinterrad, aber mit 27,5" Gabel + 27,5" Vorderrad. So entsteht eine (angenehm) höhere Front, ca. 65 Grad Lenkwinkel (Bei flacher Geometrie Einstellung dann ca. 64 Grad) und die Vorteile von 650B. Das Ganze mit Reverb und leichten Reifen bei 13,1kg incl. unzerstörbarem Kettenblattschutz aus Nylon. Iss übrigens perfekt zum Bike Bergsteigen geeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (11. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand den Monarch+ und CCDB Air am ION 16 vergleichen können? Ich fahre ja zweiteres, habe ersteren aber noch nie getestet. Mich würden echte Erfahrungswerte interessieren.


----------



## mhubig (11. Dezember 2013)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> So, hier mein ION 16 Experiment: 26" Rahmen + 26" Hinterrad, aber mit 27,5" Gabel + 27,5" Vorderrad.



Sieht ziemlich geil aus!



Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Das Ganze mit Reverb und leichten Reifen bei 13,1kg incl. unzerstörbarem Kettenblattschutz aus Nylon.



Hast du mal noch ein besseres Foto von dem Kettenblattschutz, sieht interessant aus. Selbst gemacht?


----------



## FlinkeKatze (11. Dezember 2013)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> So, hier mein ION 16 Experiment: 26" Rahmen + 26" Hinterrad, aber mit 27,5" Gabel + 27,5" Vorderrad. So entsteht eine (angenehm) höhere Front, ca. 65 Grad Lenkwinkel (Bei flacher Geometrie Einstellung dann ca. 64 Grad) und die Vorteile von 650B. Das Ganze mit Reverb und leichten Reifen bei 13,1kg incl. unzerstörbarem Kettenblattschutz aus Nylon. Iss übrigens perfekt zum Bike Bergsteigen geeignet
> 
> 
> Sieht richtig bombe aus. Die RAW Optik schlägt einfach nichts.


----------



## hoschi2007 (11. Dezember 2013)

@Schneckenreiter: wie hoch ist denn jetzt die Tretlagermitte (vom Boden)?


----------



## Schneckenreiter (11. Dezember 2013)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> @Schneckenreiter: wie hoch ist denn jetzt die Tretlagermitte (vom Boden)?



Die Tretlagermitte ist jetzt bei 36,5cm, allerdings mit dem 2.2 Trail King. Für die richtigen Berge kommen dann 2.4 Reifen drauf', was bestimmt noch mal 1cm mehr ergibt. 

Zum Thema Kettenblattschutz > Hab' aktuell noch kein Foto, iss aber selbst gebastelt und besteht aus einer "maximal" ausgesparten Alu Trägerplatte, die mit den 3 Aufnahmen am Rahmen verschraubt ist. Dann wird eine Nylonplatte so ausgearbeitet, dass sie sich genau an das Tretlager (incl. der Aufnahmen) anpasst. Die dann mit dem Alu Träger verschraubt - das ergibt eine stabile Führung des Nylonschutzes, der sich aber auch selbst auf dem verstärkten Bereich des Tretlagers abstützt. Damit kann man geschmeidig über jeden Felsen rutschen 

P.S.: Wenn jetzt jemand wissen will, wo man Nylonplatten herbekommt > guggst Du Küchenschneidbretter bei IKEA...


----------



## trailterror (11. Dezember 2013)

Sieht echt sehr schick aus 

Berichte bei gelegenheit mal wie's sich fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2013)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> P.S.: Wenn jetzt jemand wissen will, wo man Nylonplatten herbekommt > guggst Du Küchenschneidbretter bei IKEA...



Sehr gute Idee zur Materialversorgung
...und geiles Rad...abgesehen von dem 650B

G.


----------



## sinucello (11. Dezember 2013)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> So, hier mein ION 16 Experiment: 26" Rahmen + 26" Hinterrad, aber mit 27,5" Gabel + 27,5" Vorderrad.



sehr interessant, speicher ich mal in der Ideenliste fürs Helius AM für 2014 ;-).


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Dezember 2013)

@Schneckenreiter:
Schigges Gerät!!


----------



## mtbedu (18. Dezember 2013)

@ *kephren23*
Verrate mir bitte die Herkunft Deines Decals an der Strebe.


----------



## kephren23 (18. Dezember 2013)

rechte oder linke Seite ? 
die an der rechte gibt es hier. Musste dir einfach in der passenden Größe bestellen


----------



## mtbedu (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich meine links. N-Volker meint, könnte gelasert sein. Ist aber nicht, oder?


----------



## kephren23 (18. Dezember 2013)

Druckstrebe poliert, Decal drauf, rest angeraut, Decal ab, fertig!


----------



## mtbedu (19. Dezember 2013)

Yepp, genau das war auch mein Gedankengang. Wird sich zeigen, wie lange es halten wird. Aber schön dezent.
Die Übergänge zum Schriftzug sind vermutlich kniffelig.


----------



## raschaa (19. Dezember 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Druckstrebe poliert, Decal drauf, rest angeraut, Decal ab, fertig!


eyyyy, das ist mal ne goile idee, wo hast'n die her???


----------



## kephren23 (19. Dezember 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> eyyyy, das ist mal ne goile idee, wo hast'n die her???


Keine Ahnung sowas sprudelt manchmal einfach aus mir raus 

Also der erste Versuch war ja das N am Sitzrohr, da habe ich dann um das N rumpoliert 





2015 mach ich dann den ganzen Rahmen so 



mtbedu schrieb:


> Yepp, genau das war auch mein Gedankengang. Wird sich zeigen, wie lange es halten wird. Aber schön dezent.
> Die Übergänge zum Schriftzug sind vermutlich kniffelig.


Naja ist ja leicht zu reproduzieren, und an den Übergängen ist es etwas kniffelig, aber geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Touri (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
Habe die Frage schon im Forum gesehen, aber ohne Antwort:
Welchen XT Umwerfer (2fach) r kann man am Ion 16 verbauen?
- down swing
- top swing
- direct mount?

Gibt es irgendwelche Vor- oder Nachteile?

Danke


----------



## guru39 (23. Dezember 2013)

Das Teil nennt sich High Direkt Mount.


----------



## raschaa (23. Dezember 2013)

Grundsätzlich ist es ein "High Direct Mount". Allerdings hatten wohl einige "Platz" Probleme mit Shimano Umwerfer, die SRAM scheinen soweit gut zu gehen.

zB http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a102783/x-9-umwerfer-2x10-high-direct-mount-dual-pull.html

Edith sagt: Menno Rainer....


----------



## frfreshman (25. Dezember 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Klick links bei mir auf Fotos.
> Ich schwöre nicht auf Stahl/Titan, ich fahre das was am besten funktioniert  Warum an der Performance des Federbeins sparen, schließlich ist das der ganze Sinn des Fullys..
> Im Ion bin ich aber auch schon öfter den Vivid Air gefahren, der funktioniert wirklich extrem gut. Da ist kaum noch ein Unterschied spürbar.. vielleicht steige ich da doch irgendwann um.
> Gewichtsunterschied sind so exakt 100g




Gefällt mir. Dann ist das vorne auch eine Vengeance HLR coil !?
Hammer Gabel!
Ich finde Luft als Federmedium am Heck wesentlich akzeptabler als in der Front.
Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran dass ich sehr viel hiermit unterwegs bin:


----------



## Freeerider81 (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Hat schon mal jemand ne CSixx Doubler Kefü mit ner 22/32 XTR verbaut? Würde mich interessieren, ob es am Ion 16 passt!
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## kephren23 (27. Dezember 2013)

Wenn wir schonmal beim Thema Kefü sind, die e*thirteen TRS Dual z.B. passt nicht ohne sie zu bearbeiten. denn sie stößt beim festziehen gegen das Schwingenlager.
Bei der csixx sieht es etwas passender aus.


----------



## mdk187? (30. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir ist gerade ein Ion 16 27.5 in Planung. Die Komponenten sind schon ausgewählt. Einzig beim LRS bin ich mir unschlüssig. Fahre seit Jahren Hope Pro Naben und DT 5.1 bzw. Flow Felgen ohne größere Probleme. 
Für das Ion soll es aber trotz 27.5 leichter als 1800g werden ;-)

Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## madre (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde hier imLaufrad Forum mal einen der bekannten Laufradbauer ansprechen.  Je nach einsatzzweck Gewicht und Fahrweise kann dir da jemand sicher was konkretes sagen.


----------



## kephren23 (31. Dezember 2013)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Bei mir ist gerade ein Ion 16 27.5 in Planung. Die Komponenten sind schon ausgewählt. Einzig beim LRS bin ich mir unschlüssig. Fahre seit Jahren Hope Pro Naben und DT 5.1 bzw. Flow Felgen ohne größere Probleme.
> Für das Ion soll es aber trotz 27.5 leichter als 1800g werden ;-)
> 
> Irgendwelche Ideen?



Eine andere Frage ist natürlich das Budget.

Hier mal die gängigen Komponenten.

VR:
Hope 70€ = 174g

Tune 160€ = 145g

DTSwiss 145€ = 165g (keine Farbvariante)

acros  140€ = 169g

HR:
Hope 159€ = 310g

tune 299€ = 208g

DTSwiss 275€ = 241g (keine Farbwahl)

acros 279€ = 290g

Felgen:
ZTR Flow X 90€ = 506g

Spank OOzy 70€ = 490g ca

Spank subrosa 60€ = 560g

DTswiss EX 471  65€ = 500g

Speichen gibt es von CX-RAY 140€ = 272 g bis zu DT Swiss Competion 50€ = 320g eigentlich sehr viel, aber da kennen sich andere besser aus.

Ansonsten gibts die Möglichkeit eines Komplettsatzes.

Fulcrum, Citec, Mavic, Spank, Shimano, Easton, Syntace usw.

Welcher Gewichsttechnisch ne Wucht ist, ist der den sich der psychoo2 geholt hat.

Shocker WTB:
1515g bei knapp 500€

Im Vergleich:

tune ztrFlowEX Sapim Di-Light
1604g = 750€

Syntace W35 MX sapim CXRAY
1775g = 1000€

Mavic Crossmax Enduro
1710g = 750€

Fulcrum RedZone (650b?)
1780g = 410€

Fulcrum RedMetal XRP
1525g = 880€

uvm......................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (31. Dezember 2013)

Man muß dazu aber auch sagen das dieser Shocker LRS eigentlich mehr ein AM LRS ist. Da kommt es echt aufs Einsatzgebiet drauf an. Würd z.B. auch nicht auf die Idee kommen nen Mountain King aufm 16er zu fahren. Da hätt ich alle 2 Meter nen Platten


----------



## mdk187? (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke Kephren, dass ist schon mal ein guter Überblick. Von den Tune hatte ich Abstand genommen, weil ich doch einiges negatives gelesen hatte. Meine Hope haben halt 0,0 Wartungsbedarf, Tune soll da ja deutlich anspruchsvoller sein.


----------



## kephren23 (31. Dezember 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Man muß dazu aber auch sagen das dieser Shocker LRS eigentlich mehr ein AM LRS ist. Da kommt es echt aufs Einsatzgebiet drauf an. Würd z.B. auch nicht auf die Idee kommen nen Mountain King aufm 16er zu fahren. Da hätt ich alle 2 Meter nen Platten


Da hast du recht, aber es sollte ja klar sein,desto leichter, desto geringer die einsatzhärte!

Also ich liege bei meinem satz knapp über 1800, mit king naben und messing nippeln!
Bei 650B ist 1700 also ein guter Wert/Kompromiss, denke ich!


----------



## raschaa (31. Dezember 2013)

oder....
http://www.light-bicycle.com/carbon-mountain-bike/carbon-mountain-bike-rim


----------



## kephren23 (31. Dezember 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> oder....
> http://www.light-bicycle.com/carbon-mountain-bike/carbon-mountain-bike-rim



Die nobeldinger 
Fazit nach de Saison scheint ja damit positiv zu sein!


----------



## raschaa (31. Dezember 2013)

jepp, kann mich nicht beklagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (31. Dezember 2013)

Naja die entscheidung für nen LRS sind schon auf sehr vielseitige Weise schwierig.

Ich habe mich gegen einen System-Laufradsatz entschieden, einfach weil ich schon im Bekanntenkreis einigen Ärger mit Erstazteilbeschaffung bei SYS-LRS's hatte.
Außerdem kann man dann den LRS noch etwas individueller gestalten!

Euch allen einen angenhemen Rutsch!
Bis dann im neuen Jahr!


----------



## Simbl (31. Dezember 2013)

Prost Rutsch


----------



## raschaa (1. Januar 2014)

PENG


----------



## defjanski (1. Januar 2014)

frohes neues!
was für eine kurbellänge fahrt ihr denn? vor allem wenn man gerne in der low einstellung fährt?


----------



## raschaa (1. Januar 2014)

175


----------



## defjanski (1. Januar 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> 175


fährst du es low?


----------



## Loisl13 (1. Januar 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Bei mir ist gerade ein Ion 16 27.5 in Planung. Die Komponenten sind schon ausgewählt. Einzig beim LRS bin ich mir unschlüssig. Fahre seit Jahren Hope Pro Naben und DT 5.1 bzw. Flow Felgen ohne größere Probleme.
> Für das Ion soll es aber trotz 27.5 leichter als 1800g werden ;-)
> 
> Irgendwelche Ideen?



guckst du:

Ion 16 27,5
1708 gr. Habe mit tune noch nie Probleme gehabt. Funzzt super!

Prost Neujahr


----------



## kephren23 (1. Januar 2014)

defjanski schrieb:


> fährst du es low?


175
zur zeit auf LOW


----------



## psychoo2 (1. Januar 2014)

Was ist den Standard beim ION ? 

HIGH ODER LOW


----------



## kephren23 (1. Januar 2014)

normal kommt es mt HIGH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (1. Januar 2014)

Unsere kamen beide in LOW


----------



## raschaa (2. Januar 2014)

defjanski schrieb:


> fährst du es low?


----------



## guru39 (2. Januar 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Was ist den Standard beim ION ?
> 
> HIGH ODER LOW



Alle die ich bekommen habe kamen in Low.


----------



## kephren23 (2. Januar 2014)

Hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, war etwas verunsichert.
Aber kam in high und steht jetzt auf low!
War wohl das einzige?!


----------



## defjanski (2. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> 175
> zur zeit auf LOW


wie siehts aus mit aufsetzern?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2014)

Jepp, würde mich aus interessieren 
Habs da auch lieber ein bisschen höher.


G.


----------



## defjanski (2. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jepp, würde mich aus interessieren
> Habs da auch lieber ein bisschen höher.
> 
> 
> G.


ich mags tief  aber kann mir jemand sagen, wie hoch das tretlager ist, beim ion 16 27.5 in low? dann kann ich mit meinen erfahrungen bei anderen höhen vergleichen. der geotabelle kann man ja nur die tretlagerhöhe zur achse entnehmen..


----------



## kephren23 (2. Januar 2014)

27,5

LOW 34,25
HIGH 34,85
26
LOW 35,1
HIGH 36,0

Bin noch nicht aufgesetzt aber auch noch nicht wirklich oft gefahren.


----------



## Freeerider81 (2. Januar 2014)

Also ein paar Aufsetzer hatte ich schon, aber nichts wildes! Ich finde das Trettlager in einer angenehmen Höhe. Man kann, dank dem eher tiefen Trettlager, super durch die Kurven zirkeln. 
Ich bin vom Ion immer noch genauso begeistert, wie bei der ersten Probefahrt beim Guru!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## defjanski (2. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> 27,5
> 
> LOW 34,25
> HIGH 34,85
> ...


danke dir! woher haste denn die daten?


----------



## kephren23 (2. Januar 2014)

Ausgerechnet 

Und außerdem hatten wir beide das Thema schonmal durchgekaut, diesmal machste dir mal nen Post-It damit an den Bildschirm! 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nicolai-modellpalette-2014.649186/page-25#post-11099752

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nicolai-modellpalette-2014.649186/page-26#post-11099754

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nicolai-modellpalette-2014.649186/page-26#post-11099757


----------



## defjanski (4. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet
> 
> Und außerdem hatten wir beide das Thema schonmal durchgekaut, diesmal machste dir mal nen Post-It damit an den Bildschirm!
> 
> ...


ja. stimmt, danke!


----------



## n18bmn24 (15. Januar 2014)

Hups, was ist denn das?
ION-16-Pinion

Habe ich da was verpasst in den letzten Monaten? Auf der Nicolai-Seite finde ich auch nix.


----------



## kephren23 (16. Januar 2014)

Im numeric ist die pinion option angegeben.


----------



## trailterror (16. Januar 2014)

??

"Folgende Modelle können mit dem Pinion Getriebe kombiniert werden: Helius AC, Helius TB, Argon AM, Argon TB, Argon TR"

Es gibt seit jeher konfusion über die pinion möglichkeit beim ion....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (16. Januar 2014)

Hehe stimmt, hätte schwören können da steht auch ION16, hab ich mich wohl von dem megavalanche Artikel blenden lassen.
Somit ziehe ich meine Aussage zurück!


----------



## bansaiman (4. Februar 2014)

Die Tests sagen ja,das der Hinterbau ganz gut wippt und bergauf einsackt.aber durch die niedrige front und den steilen sitzwinkel müsste das Rad theoretisch gut auch auf steilen Rampen gehen.
kann man das also mit nem Dämpfer mit effektiver wippunterdruckung a CCDBA CS,Kirk oder Swinger expert ausgleichen?
finde den rahmen nämlich muy schnieke und die abfahrtsLeistung scheint ja zu stimmen ;-)


----------



## psc1 (4. Februar 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Die Tests sagen ja,das der Hinterbau ganz gut wippt und bergauf einsackt.aber durch die niedrige front und den steilen sitzwinkel müsste das Rad theoretisch gut auch auf steilen Rampen gehen.
> kann man das also mit nem Dämpfer mit effektiver wippunterdruckung a CCDBA CS,Kirk oder Swinger expert ausgleichen?
> finde den rahmen nämlich muy schnieke und die abfahrtsLeistung scheint ja zu stimmen ;-)



Hallo,

ja.  Das 16er habe ich letztes Jahr noch mit nem DHX5Air gefahren und dachte schon es ist nett schlecht, so wie es ist.
Quasi als verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk oder so (hehe) habe ich mir den CCDBAir CS besorgt, eingebaut und habe seit dem ein neues Rad!
Gut ich wusste vorher schon, dass der DHX nicht ideal sein würde (auf dem Trail) aber er war halt da. ABER der CC macht in aller Hinsicht Spaß und aus dem Rad ein ganz anderes! Die BErgauf-Eigenschaften waren selbst mit dem DHX gut (auch Gardaseeuphills!), den CCDB konnte ich erst 2 WE im Taunus testen aber ich denke das passt bergauf auch sehr gut.

GRuß PEter


----------



## juergets (4. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre den CCDB air CS nun seit einem halben Jahr, nachdem ich vorher den Serienmonarch drin hatte. Der CCDB ist sowohl bergauf als auch bergab deutlich besser. 
Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Jürg


----------



## bansaiman (4. Februar 2014)

Cool! Welche Einbaulänge eigentlich? Ah gerade gefunden: 216...bitte korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege.
Ein anderer Dämpfer wäre natürlich vom Gewicht her goil ;-)
aber Kirk kostet ja schon ein drittel des Rahmens ;-)
Einer von Euch hat doch den Vecor HLR drin, oder verwechsel ich das mit dem IOn 20 Thread ^^.. . wie läuft´s mit dem bergauf und bergrunter in dem Rad?


----------



## psychoo2 (4. Februar 2014)

Mal ehrlich...ist der Rock Shox Monarch RC3 Plus den so schrottig ?


----------



## juergets (4. Februar 2014)

Nein ist er nicht, habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Ich schrub bloss der CCDB sei besser. Bergauf merkt man den Unterschied zwischen der im CS gedämpften Zugstufe und der im Monarch umgedämpften, weil über Wurzelteppiche der Hinterbau weniger springt, das bedeutet dass die Traktion deutlich besser ist. Bergab ist der CCDB einfach etwas plüschiger und trotzdem höher im Federweg.
Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Freeerider81 (4. Februar 2014)

Ich bin den CC zwar noch nicht Gefahren, dafür aber den Monarch+ und den Vivid im Ion16. Der Monarch ist ein echt guter Dämpfer und für das Gewicht und den Preis eigentlich perfekt. Aber es ist wie immer, es geht noch etwas mehr.  
Den Monarch fand ich im Park etwas überfordert. Aber dass muss man zum einen erst mal spüren und dann auch ändern wollen. 
Ich werde mir für nächstes Jahr wohl auch den CC CS besorgen und testen! Der Monarch wird aber trotzdem behalten. Selbst wenn der CC soviel besser ist, sind es halt doch 200g die man sparen kann! 
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich vom Monarch+ echt begeistert bin. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass er so gut funktioniert! Am besten einfach mal Probefahren und sich selbst ein Bild davon machen. Die Möglichkeit zur Probefahrt sollte hier im Forum ja kein Problem sein! Ansonsten zum Pufftreffen kommen. Da ist die geballte Kompetenz vorhanden!


----------



## kephren23 (4. Februar 2014)

raschaa hat nen Vector!!!
Ich bin mittlerweile auch der Meinung das der Vector Air, Preis/Leistung/Gewicht das absolute Maximum ist!

*Performance:* wie Vivid/CCDB
*Gewicht:* Zwischen Monarch und Vivid/CCDB
*Preis:* Zwischen Monarch und Vivid

FOX fällt Preislich einfach schonmal hinten raus, der kann nichts besser als der Rest kostet aber.


----------



## pfalz (5. Februar 2014)

> raschaa hat nen Vector!!!



der pfalz auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (5. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre sowohl im 20er als auch im 16er den VectAir HLR 
Als 2t dämpfer im Ion16 auch den Monarch+. Der ist beileibe kein schlechter Dämpfer, nur im harten bergab betrieb dann doch überfordert... Mit dem VectAir drehe ich wenn ich weiß, dass länger pedaliert wird die LSC einfach 4-5 klicks zu. Klar ist das ein Kompromiss aber die bergab Performance gleicht das für mich wieder aus...


----------



## andi.f.1809 (15. Februar 2014)

so das nächste Teil ist angekommen;-)










Als nächstes folgen die Kleinteile (Sattel, Vorbau, Sattelstütze,...)


----------



## b2r (15. Februar 2014)

hi 
mein ion 16 kommt zwar erst in ein paar wochen, aber ich möchte langsam damit anfangen die teile zu bestellen.
ich möchte mir die x01 von sram bestellen, kann aber nirgends finden welches tretlager das ion 16 hat.

hat der rahmen pressfit lager oder herkömmliche zum schrauben?

vielen dank schonmal für die antwort. bild vom rad gibts dann im mai. bis dahin muss ich noch warten...


----------



## acid-driver (15. Februar 2014)

Pressfit. Ich glaub es hackt. Wenns soweit kommt, haben die echt ihre Philosophie verraten...

Außerdem stehts im Techsheet


----------



## b2r (15. Februar 2014)

ok. dacht ich mir schon, jedoch konnte ich an den bildern hier im forum nicht wirklich ein gewinde erkennen.
daher war ich jetzt unsicher.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2014)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Pressfit. Ich glaub es hackt.....



...

G.


----------



## mdk187? (26. Februar 2014)

Kann mir mal kurz jemand den Unterschied zwischen der X01 und der XX1 erklären. Ich blick's irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Mythilos (26. Februar 2014)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Kann mir mal kurz jemand den Unterschied zwischen der X01 und der XX1 erklären. Ich blick's irgendwie nicht...


schau mal hier:
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2013/12/03/sram-x01-gruppe-im-test/


----------



## mdk187? (26. Februar 2014)

Super, danke! Muss ich dann doch mal Probe fahren. Da ich mir eigentlich ein 28er und 32er Kettenblatt zulegen wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom1986 (26. Februar 2014)

Mythilos schrieb:


> schau mal hier:
> http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2013/12/03/sram-x01-gruppe-im-test/



Bei der Kassette der letzte Satz: Ebenso das große 43er Ritzel aus Alu und die XD-Kassettenaufnahme. 
Schreibfehler? oder hat ich was nicht verstanden?


----------



## kephren23 (26. Februar 2014)

So sieht die XX1 aus, da kommt dann das große Ritzel hinten drauf, was bei der XO1 das gleich ist und die FReilaufaufnahme ebenso.
Die Ritzel werden genauso gefräst nur eben wird die Oberfläche etwas anders behandelt, was man sich ja auch durch den fast identischen Preis denken kann, es geht einfach nur um die Optik. Black is beautiful.


----------



## raschaa (26. Februar 2014)

Alter... das ist auch maschinenbau porno


----------



## kephren23 (26. Februar 2014)

Definitiv, 10 Ritzel gefräst aus einem Stück CroMoly-Stahl (4130).
CNC-Fräse, 3 Stunden, 18 verscheiden Werkzeuge! Fertig


----------



## Jocka79 (2. März 2014)

Mahlzeit....
mal ne Frage am Rande....
wer fährt denn welche Rahmengröße bei welcher körpergröße?
Sind so viele S Rahmen unterwegs!!

Gruß


----------



## kephren23 (2. März 2014)

M - 178 81er SL

S und Ln passt mir auch.
Fahren so viele S weil guru die jedem andreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurkenfoerster (7. März 2014)

Moin moin,
ich habe bald die möglichkeit mir meinen Traum zu erfüllen, ein Ion 16 zu kaufen. Ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach Infos was so machbar ist, auf euren Thread gestossen, sehr amüsant und zugleich interessant wie der ein oder andere hier sein Bike pimpt und da bekomme ich doch glatt Lust auf mehr.

Nun habe ich bei Nicolai angerufen und wollte mal ein paar Dinge wissen. Die machen aber Inventur und sind schwer beschäftigt, da habe ich gedacht ich hau hier einfach mal ein paar Fragen raus, ihr müsst bedenken das es mein erstes Custom Bike wird, ich habe bei einigen Dingen einfach nicht den Durchblick

Zum Besispiel:

Welche Maxle nimmt man für Hinten beim 16er, wenn ich bei RockShox gucke ist die 135x12 am ende 167x12 laut Tabelle (siehe Link...) https://www.sram.com/sites/default/...ar_maxle_lite_installation_specifications.pdf

Da ich ja keinen Rahmen habe kann ich das schon mal nicht nachvollziehen hehe

Und passt auch ein Steuersatz von Dartmoor ZS44/28,6 ZS56/40, oder ist der nicht "tief" genug versenkt, sollen ja 11mm unten sein laut Techsheet?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Steuersatz/Astro-Steuersatz-tapered-ZS44-28-6-ZS56-40.html

Wobei ich ja mit nem CC AngleSet liebäugel hehe

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen. Dann schliesse ich mich euch hier mal an und poste auch mal ne Setup liste, Bilder und Gewicht etc....

Danke euch!!!


----------



## kephren23 (8. März 2014)

erster Schritt ist sich für eine Laufradgröße zu entscheiden, möchtest du 26 oder 27,5?
Die Hinterradachse ist 142x12. Der Steuersatz sollte passen, jedoch würde ich ehr nen reset empfehlen oder halt den CC AngleSet.


----------



## pfalz (9. März 2014)

Maxle bräuchtest Du die für 142x12. Den Steuersatz kenne ich nicht, schaut mir aber weniger als 11mm aus. Wie gesagt, kenne ihn aber nicht.
Ansonsten Reset oder Sixpack Racing E3

Reset hat auch den Vorteil, dass Du zum Beispiel eine Hälfte des Steuersatzes mit aussenliegenden Lagern verbauen könntest, wenn Du möchtest. Das Ion 16 liegt schon ziemlich tief vorne, schau mal in die Galerie. Vielen bauen sich doch noch ein paar Spacer drunter. Anstelle des Flatstack A als obere Schale könntest Du auch einen Flatstack K verbauen und 10mm Spacer sparen...Geschmackssache.

Kannst es im Umkreis probefahren?


----------



## raschaa (9. März 2014)

Maxle bestellt man sich im zweifelsfalle gleich bei N mit, dann passt das auch..

Steuersatz würde ich auch nach was "höherwertigem" ausschau halten, ist ja schließlich ne menge kohle die man für den rahmen hinlegt, da will man nicht regelmäßig ein- und auspressen weil die Lager futsch sind. Reset / Acros / CC110... Warum ein Angle Set? Das Ding ist flach genug, oder willste ggfs. steiler machen den lenkwinkel?

Wie @pfalz gesagt hat, würde ich beim 26" rahmen das obere lager als EC statt ZS machen, ich fahre mittlerweile 30mm Spacer und ein lenker mit 30mm rise... beim 650b rahmen ist der stack deutlich größer nach dem tech sheet, ob es auch so flach ist wie das 26er weiß ich nicht...


----------



## trailterror (9. März 2014)

Ich hatte mal kurz den gedanken sich das XL (150mm) steuerrohr ins Large ion 16 26' einpflanzen zu lassen wegen der ultra flachen front....sieht bestimmt optisch aber auch nicht besonders aus.

Stack beim 27,5 er ist top...:es ist generell geometrisch gesehn top! Nur müsste man sich endlich mal mit den laufrädern anfreunden können und vor allem den längeren kettenstreben :/
Die stören mich glaub ich noch am meisten


----------



## raschaa (9. März 2014)

naja, ich glaube die +6mm sind verschmerzbar und die sonstige geo bei L echt super für jungs wie mich die beim 26er eher an der grenze zwischen L/XL waren...


----------



## trailterror (9. März 2014)

Jau...das L würd mir glaub ich vom papier her auch super passen.

Ich denk die 6mm merkt man aber. Und der radstand ist natürlich auch recht ordentlich...

Wobei ich nach der hammer ausfahrt heut mitm Helius AM  mal wieder denke, dass ich den enduro light hype einfach aussetze 

Spiels du mit dem gedanken umzusatteln?


----------



## raschaa (9. März 2014)

Nöp, niemals. Ich bin so glücklich mit meinem 16er. Heute erster richtiger Ritt mit der Metric, sehr vielversprechend...


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2014)

Raschaa, würdest du beim 27.5 Ion das L nehmen?


----------



## raschaa (10. März 2014)

Ich würds gerne mal fahren... wie groß biste denn, SL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (16. März 2014)

Hat jemand ein Reset GXPlight Lager verbaut? In der Anleitung steht ja bei BSA 73mm keine Spacer. Ich brauch aber einen an der Antriebsseite. Sonst habe ich um 2,5mm Lagerspiel. Handelt sich um eine XX1 Kurbel. Aber die ist ja bis auf den Spider baugleich zur X0.


----------



## acid-driver (16. März 2014)

Habe zwar kein gxp aber ein shimano-lager von denen. Habe die Anleitung gar nicht erst gelesen und das Lager mit einem Spacer rechts eingebaut. 
Wenn du Lagerspiel hast, rein damit


----------



## Surtre (17. März 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Reset GXPlight Lager verbaut? In der Anleitung steht ja bei BSA 73mm keine Spacer. Ich brauch aber einen an der Antriebsseite. Sonst habe ich um 2,5mm Lagerspiel. Handelt sich um eine XX1 Kurbel. Aber die ist ja bis auf den Spider baugleich zur X0.



Mit Lagerspiel meinst Du bestimmt den Spalt der antriebsseitig bleibt? Der muss dort sein, zu diesem Thema gibt es unzählige Threads:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/truv...nd-stylo-kurbel-problem.680705/#post-11701720
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kurbelproblem-truvativ-descendant.501669/page-4#post-10772654
etc.

Wenn Du tatsächlich Spiel im System hast, ist etwas anderes faul.

@acid-driver GXP ungleich HTII 

Ein zusätzlicher Spacer auf der Antriebsseite ist unnötig, schadet in vielen Fällen aber auch nicht (E-Type-kompatibilität). Es kann aber genausogut sein, dass Du dir damit das Lager zerstörst.


----------



## acid-driver (19. März 2014)

Die eine Aussage im Thread ist aber lustig. Obwohl beide Rahmen 73mm haben soll man bei Etype keinen Spacer reinmachen (logisch) und bein Nicht-Etype keinen (nicht logisch)?
Naja, wenns nicht wackelt oder hin-und-her klackert würde ich so fahren, wenns klackert, spacer rein


----------



## Surtre (20. März 2014)

Hast Du dir denn mal angeschaut, wie die Kurbel bei GXP-Lagern festgelegt ist? Evtl. wird es dir dann klarer...
Kleiner Tipp: Das antriebsseitige Lager trägt nicht zur seitlichen Führung der Kurbel bei und muss deshalb auch nicht am Kurbelarm anliegen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. März 2014)

Ich habe mir gerade ebenfalls eine XO1 Kurbel ans Rad gemacht.
Vorher hatte ich Shimano 2-fach E-Type.

Als ich die Sram verbaute, dachte ich, logisch, der Spacer muss jetzt da hin wo der Umwerfer war.
Nachdem ich das ganze fast zusammen hatte, fiel mir auf wie wenig die Kurbelachse herausstand.

Habe dann den Spacer wieder herausgemacht und keinen Spacer verbaut. Jetzt passt es.

Ich nehme mal an, die GXP Kurbelachse ist schon darauf ausgelegt keinen Spacer zu verbauen, da ja der Umwerfer logischerweise
wegfaellt, somit die Achse also kuerzer ist.


----------



## grobi59 (26. März 2014)

Bei gxp kurbeln:

68mm beide spacer
73mm keinen


----------



## guru39 (28. März 2014)

Die Farbe knallt dermaßen das es mir bei den Aussenaufnahmen beinahe das Objektiv zerschossen hätte...... 









L/ L3 ??????


----------



## acid-driver (28. März 2014)

Du mit deinen S-Rahmen immer 

Fetter Hocker, Farbe ist ja auch richtig geil, werde ich glatt neidisch. Ist das noch 26"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (28. März 2014)

Das is mal nen rot! Wow


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2014)

Ja da kann sogar die Feuerwehr neidisch werden  
Was issn L3?

G.


----------



## Freeerider81 (28. März 2014)

Cool!!!
Dann sind jetzt die drei S-Ions komplett!


----------



## trailterror (28. März 2014)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Ist das noch 26"?


----------



## der-gute (28. März 2014)

Das is die Zugstufenbeshimmung...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das is die Zugstufenbeshimmung...


 
Ja schon klar, auch wenns die Druckstufe ist ,  aber warum L3 das ist ja neu.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. März 2014)

Trippelextralow!

G E I L E S  rot 
Wow


----------



## US. (29. März 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Farbe knallt dermaßen das es mir bei den Aussenaufnahmen beinahe das Objektiv zerschossen hätte......



Cool! Sag mal, Rainer, ist das ein neuer Eloxalton von Nicolai? Ich habe das bisherige rot als etwas schmutzig in Erinnerung.
Gruß,Uwe


----------



## trailterror (29. März 2014)

Hat wahrscheinlich damit zu tun, dass N nun mit nem neuen Eloxierer arbeitet. Die farben sehen wohl alle ein bisserl anders (besser) aus


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2014)

Hi Uwe,

ja, die haben den Eloxierer gewechselt.
Die Farben sind durch die Reihe kräftiger/glänzender geworden und sehen einfach super aus 

Titan elox.... speckig 




Extra Love grün...knallig 






...kommst du zum Pufftreffen?


----------



## FelixHH (29. März 2014)

Hey ihr beneidenswerten Ion Besitzer, da ich plane ein Ion zu bestellen und es selber aufbauen möchte, frage ich mich wie beim Ion 16 die Montage der HR Bremse gelöst ist? Ich habe hier eine Hope Tech 3 E4 und mir stellt sich die Frage welche Adapter brauche ich, oder ist beim Rahmen schon Installationsmaterial dabei??? Ich würde mich über eine Antwort bzw. vllt. ein Foto sehr freuen, dann kann ich das in meine Planung aufnehmen

LG


----------



## kephren23 (29. März 2014)

Hinten:
180mm = keinen
183mm = U-Scheiben, 3mm
203mm = Hope H Adapter + U-Scheiben

Vorn:
160mm = keinen
183mm = Hope H Adapter
203mm = Hope C Adapter

Hinten mit 183er Scheibe und U-Scheiben




Das ist der H, geht hinten für 203mm oder vorn für 183mm


----------



## FelixHH (29. März 2014)

Boah das ist ja wohl ne fette Rakete, mich hauts vom Hocker, sieht das gut aus! Meinen Respekt, danke für deine schnellen Infos. Noch eine Frage, dreht man die Schrauben so in den Rahmen oder stecken da noch exzenter drinnen mit M6 Gewinde???

LG Felix


----------



## kephren23 (29. März 2014)

Es stecken Tonnenmuttern in der hinteren PM-Aufnahme. M6!

Hier die Innenseite der Aufnahme


----------



## FelixHH (29. März 2014)

Fett ich danke dir! Ach kann man die auch Eloxiert kaufen??? Bei Bikehardest etc. habe ich nichts gefunden


----------



## kephren23 (29. März 2014)

Sehr gern! 
Und danke!

hier noch so ne Tonnenmutter, jedoch von der Umwerferschelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixHH (29. März 2014)

Kann man da nicht auch solche benutzen und die dann vorher eloxieren lassen, ich brauche solche in Schwarz oder Gold.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Quergewindeb...ten_Heimwerker_Eisenwaren&hash=item5659e4f2cf


----------



## kephren23 (29. März 2014)

Ja könnte man auch benutzen. Eloxieren geht bei Stahl natürlich nicht, da bräuchte man schon welche aus Alu wie ich sie hab .
Aber sind an der Stell ehh sehr unauffällig.


----------



## FelixHH (29. März 2014)

Ja ist zwar unauffällig für den Betrachter aber nicht für mich hehe, ach ja das wars ja mit dem Stahl, hatte ich ganz verdrängt  (Bin aber auch eher ein "Holzmann"...) Wo hast du denn deine gekauft?

Diese kleinigkeiten treiben mich immer in den Wahnsinn, ich will die unbedingt farbig haben, meine Frau lacht sich schon tot hier neben mir hehe


----------



## FelixHH (29. März 2014)

Naja blöde Frage du hast sie bestimmt selber produziert, jedenfalls sieht dein Ion schwer danach aus


----------



## kephren23 (29. März 2014)

Holz solltest du an der Stelle lieber lassen 

Habe meine nicht gekauft, das war nen netter Gefallen.
Ja das mit dem Wahnsinn kenn ich gut, biste an den richtigen geraten, aber manchmal muss man halt auch Abstriche machen  .


----------



## FelixHH (29. März 2014)

Ja du bist gut Abstriche, das ist so schwer! Nein dann habe ich es auch richtig verstanden das ich dank der Schelle meinen normalen XTR Umwerfer nicht installieren kann oder?

LG und DANKE


----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2014)

FelixHH schrieb:


> Ja du bist gut Abstriche, das ist so schwer! Nein dann habe ich es auch richtig verstanden das ich dank der Schelle meinen normalen XTR Umwerfer nicht installieren kann oder?
> 
> LG und DANKE



Ich musste auch ein paar Abstriche machen, also machs dir nicht zu schwer. 


Ja du brauchst einen High-Direct-Mount Umwerfer


----------



## JAY-L (31. März 2014)

Hi,
Wenn es schwarz sein soll dann einfach mit Schwarzem Edding anmalen.



Die Tonnenmutter am Bremshebel ist mit Edding geschwärzt.

Gruß
Max


----------



## lipton (21. April 2014)

Hi leute,

ich habe eine wirklich dumme frage, bidde lacht mich nich aus 
wie genau kann ich den chip für das high low setting beim ion 16 switchen?
Schraube raus und dann....?? Wie kann ich den Chip entnehmen um ihn zu drehen oder funktioniert das anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (21. April 2014)

Anleitung findest Du hier:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...&single=true&gid=51&output=html&richtext=true


----------



## pratt (23. April 2014)

ION 16 26" LAST CHANCE 
Nachzulesen hier: https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...V5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html

Wird der letzte 26" Rahmen eingestellt?


----------



## psychoo2 (23. April 2014)

Ja...wurde auf der Eurobike ja schon so kommuniziert das er dann 2014 eingestellt wird.


----------



## WODAN (23. April 2014)

Cool, mein Ion16 kam 2 Wochen früher ;-)


----------



## psc1 (23. April 2014)

@WODAN: und es sieht fett aus - schicke Farbe!!!


----------



## WODAN (24. April 2014)

ION16 für die heimischen Trails im Taunus, fürs schwere Gelände kommt das Nucleon AM zum Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (24. April 2014)

Geiler Schei$$


----------



## Straight_One (18. Mai 2014)

Mein Bike hat nun auch endlich das Licht der Welt erblickt.  Nachfolgend erstmal nen Handy-Bild. Sobald die Vecnum und der Sattel dann Mitte der nächsten Woche da sind gibt es auch noch ein paar mehr Bilder.


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Mai 2014)

Bikes in eine Baustelle zu posen ist wohl up to date


----------



## Straight_One (19. Mai 2014)

War eher nen Zufall, mein Wagen steht rechts davon und war kurz davor das aufzuladen. Da dacht ich mir, mach doch mal nen Foto.


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2014)

Terminator


----------



## kephren23 (6. Juni 2014)

brachial


----------



## der-gute (6. Juni 2014)

Geiler Shit!


----------



## defjanski (6. Juni 2014)

mofa!


----------



## fruchtmoose (6. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Zaskar01 (6. Juni 2014)

Simbls Neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (6. Juni 2014)

Häää?  

Da Simbl spart evtl. aufn 16er Effi. Aber da wart ich noch bis zur Hausmesse und/oder Eurobike


----------



## Martin1508 (6. Juni 2014)

Scheiß die Wand an. Wenn ich das sehe, bekomme ich Angst;-)


----------



## LautSprecher (6. Juni 2014)

Abartige kreatur....


----------



## pfalz (8. Juni 2014)

ich brauch mal ne Entscheidungshilfe für mein ION16...meine gute, alte Lyrik U-Turn ist langsam fertig, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, in dem Zug auch gleich auf Luft zu wechseln...Absenkung sollte vorhanden sein. Schwarz muss sie sein...was gibts:

RS Pike RCT3 DPA -> man liest einiges über schlabbrige Buchsen und schlechten Lack, hat jemand hier Erfahrung?
X-Fusion Vengeance HLR DLA -> nur mit 170mm, aber wohl durch einen Spacer, den Reset einpassen kann, auch auf 160mm zu bringen (hier im Forum gibts einen solchen Umbau auf 150mm). Leider findet man keine Erfahrungsberichte. Bei Reset nur noch in weiß...
Fox ist raus, zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit
Lyrik DPA -> wollte mal was anderes als ne Lyrik 

Sonst jemand noch eine Idee?


----------



## kephren23 (8. Juni 2014)

Naja die neue 36er von Fox soll ja toll sein.

Ansonsten ist x-Fusion sicher ne gute Wahl.


----------



## AM_Heizer (9. Juni 2014)

Mattoc ?
Laut dem IBC Test scheint P/L ja zu stimmen.


----------



## pfalz (9. Juni 2014)

Mattoc gefällt mir auch sehr gut, leider keine Absenkung 

Oder ich Versuch es doch mal ohne....


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2014)

Heute kam endlich der Steuersatz und ich habs dann mal zusammengekloppt 

23,1Kg geschmeidiges Aluminium Geröhr....




Leichter wie als ich gedenkt hab.....


.....trotz der schweren Aluendkappen 

11fach....




Der Knopp zum....




...Turbo 



45Km/h schnell...theoretisch...vermutlich schneller.


----------



## Zaskar01 (12. Juni 2014)

Was für ein Wonneproppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (12. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich ein echt geiler Scheixx!

Was koscht so ein Bock in XL?


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2014)

Das gleiche wie S, M oder L


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Juni 2014)

Hast du das Fundament unterm Laden verstärkt? Ne, mal Schluss mit Lustig. Ist ja irgendwie die Endstufe der E-Bikes.

Grüße


----------



## defjanski (12. Juni 2014)

wer ist der passagier?


----------



## kephren23 (13. Juni 2014)

23,1 geht ja echt klar


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juni 2014)

Das ist jetzt so ne Art Kugelblitz, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. Juni 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> 23,1 geht ja echt klar



Finde ich auch! Früher war es normal das die Räder so viel wogen.


----------



## Zaskar01 (13. Juni 2014)

Vor oder nachdem Moses das Rote Meer geteilt hatte?


----------



## guru39 (13. Juni 2014)

davor natürlich


----------



## Zaskar01 (13. Juni 2014)




----------



## beetle (13. Juni 2014)

Transformers!


----------



## guru39 (13. Juni 2014)

Nein, eher das da


----------



## beetle (13. Juni 2014)

Kannst hinten noch das Flak montieren.


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Juni 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Kannst hinten noch das Flak montieren.


 
Klugscheißmodus an: Die Flak (Flugabwehrraketenkanone). Klugscheißmodus aus.


----------



## pfalz (13. Juni 2014)

Doppelklugscheißmodus an
Flak -> Flugabwehrkanone, ohne Rakete
FlaRak-> Flugabwehr-Rakete
Doppelklugscheißmodus aus



*Duck-und-weg*


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2014)

Er meinte bestimmt das Flakgeschütz 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## defjanski (13. Juni 2014)

oders deiner oma zum einkaufen leihen. fehlt noch n anhänger..


----------



## pfalz (13. Juni 2014)

@LB Jörg


----------



## psychorad!cal (13. Juni 2014)

Der Alptraum jeder Rotsocke ,bisschen martialisch für Undercover im Wald,da kommt ein Overvolt dezenter daher,gefallen tun mir beide.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2014)

Mit Doppelbrückengabel, Öl/Stahlfederdämpfer und 5.0er Fatbikereifen wäre es auf jedenfall zuende gedacht 

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Juni 2014)

pfalz schrieb:


> Doppelklugscheißmodus an
> Flak -> Flugabwehrkanone, ohne Rakete
> FlaRak-> Flugabwehr-Rakete
> Doppelklugscheißmodus aus
> ...


 
Oh man, da hab ich mir ja nen Ei gelegt. Was für ne Schei$$e man sich zurecht schreiben kann. Werde ab jetzt nur noch wohl dosiert klugscheißen. Meinte natürlich die Flugabwehrkanone. Aber ist auch egal. Krieg ist seit mehr als 70 Jahren vorbei.;-)

Grüße


----------



## pfalz (13. Juni 2014)

Hajo, war doch net so erndschd gemeind...

Als ehemaliger FlaRak-Soldat ist man manchmal pingelig 




Martin1508 schrieb:


> Krieg ist seit mehr als 70 Jahren vorbei.;-)
> 
> Grüße



Und darauf kommt's an


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Juni 2014)

Hab es auch nicht ernst genommen. Ich hab halt Mist geschrieben.

Ich auch 6/38 in Arolsen (Hawk).

Grüße


----------



## pfalz (13. Juni 2014)

3./42 in Heidenrod/Kemel (Roland)


----------



## beetle (13. Juni 2014)

@pfalz zu wem gehört denn die Handynummer im Quote?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (14. Juni 2014)

oha...copy-paste-Fehler...Danke


----------



## raschaa (14. Juni 2014)

pfalz schrieb:


> 3./42 in Heidenrod/Kemel (Roland)


Oha, das muss ja eeeeewig  her sein, das ist bei mir umme ecke und die sind schon lange ausgeflogen...


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. Juni 2014)

Nun rate mal, warum.


----------



## pfalz (14. Juni 2014)

Da siehste mal, was ich für ein Alter Sack ich bin 

Das war 1999/2000


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. Juni 2014)

Bundesarchiv (Barch) schrieb:
			
		

> Die Flugabwehrkompanie  3./42 in Heidenrod wurde im Jahre 2000 aufgelöst nachdem der Rekrut X, heute in manchen Foren als Pfalz bekannt, den berühmten Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel, mittels einer Rolandflugabwehrrakete und eines taylormade Nicolairades nachstellte und sich nach der Landung an seiner XTR Kette wieder aus den Lüneburger Sümpfen zog. ...


----------



## raschaa (14. Juni 2014)

Aaaalder, da tun sich ja abgründe auf 

war aber 2002  und ist jetzt ein cooler "Lost Place"... sehr zur Freude der GeoCacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (14. Juni 2014)

@Zaskar01 

Wo hast Du das denn ausgegraben?? Auf den MAD ist auch kein Verlass mehr...

Nach dem der Rahmen unbeschädigt geborgen wurde, durfte ich Ihn nach Abschluss der Untersuchungen wieder übernehmen...hier das corpus delicti:


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. Juni 2014)

Bundesarchiv für Miltär, da lagern wahre Schätze an Historie


----------



## Whitey (20. Juni 2014)

Ich war heute den Tag über in Beerfelden im Bikepark und habe eine Frage entwickelt:
Gibt es ein Angle-Set passend für das ION 16 mit tapered Gabel? Welches? Mit ist der Lenkwinkel zu steil. Klar, es ist kein DH Bike aber ... :-D


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juni 2014)

Fährst de auf high oder low?

Ansonsten cane creek angle set.


----------



## Whitey (20. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre schon low, Vivid Air und 30% Sag.


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2014)

BAA0504K ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Whitey (7. Juli 2014)

Würde etwas dagegen sprechen eine 170er Gabel ins 16er zu stecken?
Z.B. ne Lyrik Coil? Hat das jemand schon gemacht?


----------



## juergets (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Whitey
Es spricht nichts dagegen. Ich bin das Ion 16 (noch 26 Zoll) mit einer 170 er Lyrik ein halbes Jahr gefahren. War überzeugend gut. Ich habe nur auf die Pike gewechselt wegen des Gewichts und dabei eine kleine Performanceeinbusse in Kauf genommen. Ich fahre die Pike übrigens als 650 er, damit die Geometrie gleich blieb.
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## Whitey (7. Juli 2014)

Okay klingt gut, dann mache ich den Wechsel. Die Pike ist nett aber für mich - ich komme von einer 36er VAN RC2 - einfach zu holzig. Ich möchte dass die Gabel so geschmeidig läuft wie mein Vivid Air :-D  Lyrik Coil wird bestellt.


----------



## lakekeman (7. Juli 2014)

Whitey schrieb:


> Würde etwas dagegen sprechen eine 170er Gabel ins 16er zu stecken?
> Z.B. ne Lyrik Coil? Hat das jemand schon gemacht?



Ich fahre eine Gabel mit 555er EBL (was 170mm bei der Lyrik entspricht) - Probleme gibt es keine.
Tretlager kommt halt ca. 0,5cm hoch und LW/SW werden ca. 0,5° flacher.
Fährt sich aber aus meiner Sicht bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (7. Juli 2014)

Whitey schrieb:


> Ich war heute den Tag über in Beerfelden im Bikepark und habe eine Frage entwickelt:
> Gibt es ein Angle-Set passend für das ION 16 mit tapered Gabel? Welches? Mit ist der Lenkwinkel zu steil. Klar, es ist kein DH Bike aber ... :-D



Muss es CC sein? Ansonsten:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp

Funktioniert hier in 2 Bikes Spiel- und Knackfrei


----------



## no_budgeT (10. November 2014)

Moin, 

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Kettenführung und wurde so eben von den Preisen erschlagen.
Daher dacht ich mir, dass ich gleich eine bpp nehmen kann.

Meint ihr, dass diese 
http://www.bpp-germany.de/produkte/1-fach-kettenfuehrung/
an das Ion 16 (S) passt?
Evtl. hat ja jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht.
Ich plane ein 32T Kettenbaltt zu fahren, auf 11-36T Kassette mit Sram XO Schaltwerk!

Danke und Grüße
Manue


----------



## WODAN (10. November 2014)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Kettenführung und wurde so eben von den Preisen erschlagen.
> Daher dacht ich mir, dass ich gleich eine bpp nehmen kann.
> ...



Moin,

denke Du fährst ein narrow/wide Kettenblatt, dann würde doch das reichen...

http://77designz.com/product/freesolo-iscg-05-bsa


----------



## no_budgeT (10. November 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht, ob ich einer oberen Führung allein trauen kann.
Ich will mit dem Rad auch in Bikepark, von daher wollte ich schon auf 
Nummer sicher gehen und eine klassische Führung verbauen.


----------



## raschaa (10. November 2014)

wenn du nicht einer von denen bist die gerne mal rückwärtstreten um die fussstellung zu wechseln, langt eine obere führung, ansonsten fährt man mit der klassischen natürlich sicherer....


----------



## Jocka79 (11. November 2014)

ich fahre einen hope 32T Narrow blatt X9 und 11-36 kassette mit oberer Führung von e thirteen.
Bis jetzt kein stress...


----------



## Chris13 (11. November 2014)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht, ob ich einer oberen Führung allein trauen kann.
> Ich will mit dem Rad auch in Bikepark, von daher wollte ich schon auf
> Nummer sicher gehen und eine klassische Führung verbauen.



Ich habe an meinem ION16 mit einer XX1 dieses Jahr ganz ohne Kettenführung nicht einmal die Kette vorne verloren. Man muss natürlich die richtige Kettenlänge wählen und bei extremen Abfahrten vielleicht nicht unbedingt auf das 10er Ritzel schalten.

Neben meinen Haustrails bin ich auch 14 Tage in Saalbach und Leogang im Bikepark gefahren. Auch heftigere Strecken wie die X-Line absolut ohne Probleme.

Wenn Du sicher gehen willst montier eine obere Führung - mehr brauchst Du wirklich nicht.


----------



## Mephisto_ (14. November 2014)

An die wissenden: Habe mir gebraucht ein Ion 16 mit 26" geschossen und bin gerade bei der Reifenfrage. Passen die 2,4 Trailking in den Hinterbau? Kommen auf eine Trace Enduro.


----------



## guru39 (14. November 2014)

passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mephisto_ (14. November 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> passt.


 Dank dir. Sobald es fertig ist gibt's auch von mir Bilder.


----------



## guru39 (14. November 2014)

aber gute bitte


----------



## raschaa (14. November 2014)

du hast leicht reden...


----------



## guru39 (14. November 2014)

wieso?


----------



## Mephisto_ (14. November 2014)

Es hat nicht jeder das Auge und Talent zum Fotografieren. Werde aber ein bisschen üben. Die Laufräder brauchen leider noch zwei Wochen.


----------



## no_budgeT (15. November 2014)

Ich habe mich für die klassische Kettenführung entschieden.
Heute erst Ausfahrt, die Parts sind nicht final!
bis jetzt ist das Maß aller Dinge mein Ion 14, aber das 16er 
wird sich da bestimmt einreihen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (16. November 2014)

Macht doch schonmal nen guten Eindruck


----------



## Mephisto_ (27. November 2014)

Die ersten Teile kommen langsam an. Fehlen noch Bremsen, Schaltung und Laufräder. Die komischen Sticker vom Dämpfer sind schon ab.


----------



## benzinkanister (9. Dezember 2014)

Ritzie schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> bei dem gezeigten Rahmen handelt es sich um einen Prototypen. Dieser Prototyp dient Pinion der generellen Forschung und Entwicklung.
> In absehbarer Zukunft wird es kein Ion 16 mit Pinionbox geben.
> ...


Hey, gibts denn in Sachen Ion 16 und Getriebe irgendwelche Neuigkeiten? Nicolai war doch immer Vorreiter in Sachen Getriebebikes und jetzt sucht man bei euch vergeblich wenn man ein Getriebebike mit  Federweg um die 160mm will ausser dem Nucleon?

Gruß


----------



## Daimonion (10. Dezember 2014)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Hey, gibts denn in Sachen Ion 16 und Getriebe irgendwelche Neuigkeiten? Nicolai war doch immer Vorreiter in Sachen Getriebebikes und jetzt sucht man bei euch vergeblich wenn man ein Getriebebike mit  Federweg um die 160mm will ausser dem Nucleon?
> 
> Gruß




... als ich dieses Jahr auf der EB nachgefragt habe hieß es nach wie vor nein - die Federkennlinie des ION 16 würde sich durch den Einbau des pinion-Getriebes zu sehr ändern, da der Drehpunkt zwangsläufig verschoben werden muß.

Warum das aber beim Helius AC / TB kein Problem ist würde mich aber auch mal interessieren.

Im 160 mm Segment bleibt da meines Wissens nur das Alutech Fanes, oder aber gebrauchte Nicolai Helius AM oder ION 18 mit pinion-Getriebe. Von letzterem steht meines Wissens gegenwärtig eines im Bikemarkt.


----------



## kephren23 (10. Dezember 2014)

Daimonion schrieb:


> ... als ich dieses Jahr auf der EB nachgefragt habe hieß es nach wie vor nein - die Federkennlinie des ION 16 würde sich durch den Einbau des pinion-Getriebes zu sehr ändern, da der Drehpunkt zwangsläufig verschoben werden muß.
> 
> Warum das aber beim Helius AC / TB kein Problem ist würde mich aber auch mal interessieren.
> 
> Im 160 mm Segment bleibt da meines Wissens nur das Alutech Fanes, oder aber gebrauchte Nicolai Helius AM oder ION 18 mit pinion-Getriebe. Von letzterem steht meines Wissens gegenwärtig eines im Bikemarkt.



AC,AM und TB haben schon ne andere Bauweise.


----------



## Daimonion (10. Dezember 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> AC,AM und TB haben schon ne andere Bauweise.



... stimmt ja - erklärt aber nicht warum es bei der Helius-Baureihe und nicht bei den aktuellen IONs funktioniert. Auch beim Helius müßte der Drehpunkt bei pinion und Kettenschaltung unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## kephren23 (10. Dezember 2014)

Daimonion schrieb:


> ... stimmt ja - erklärt aber nicht warum es bei der Helius-Baureihe und nicht bei den IONs funktioniert. Auch beim Helius müßte der Drehpunkt bei pinion und Kettenschaltung unterschiedlich sein.


Bin da bestimmt kein Fachmann, natürlich wird er auch bei AM/AC/TB ne andere Position einnehmen, jedoch ist es durch die Umlenkung am Oberrrohr wohl einfacher, diesen zu versetzen.


----------



## benzinkanister (10. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Martin1508 (11. Dezember 2014)

Die Geometrieveränderung beim Ion ist sicherlich ein Grund aber wohl nicht der einzige oder Hauptgrund. Viel wichtiger ist wohl die mangelnde Festigkeit der Pinionwelle bei Belastungspitzen. Da das Ion ein Enduro ist und Sprünge nicht selten sind, scheint die Paarung eher suboptimal zu sein. Hier scheint Effi Gear die deutlich bessere Lösung zu sein. Gruß


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2014)

Und warum wurde dann ein Ion 18 mit Pinion gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (11. Dezember 2014)

Und warum gibts dann kein Ion 16 Effi?


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2014)

Das Effi Getriebe ist eher für den DH Einsatz konzipiert. Vielleicht kommt da aber noch was.


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2014)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Martin1508 (11. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt bereits ein Ion 16 Effi Prototypen. War zu sehen bei den Dirt Masters in Winterberg. Ich denke, da kommt noch was. Rainer, warum sie die 18er mit Pinion gebaut haben weiß ich nicht. Es gibt für Japan auch die 16er mit Pinion auf Anfrage. Ich weiß nur, das die Welle der neuralgische Punkt des Getriebes ist. Grüße


----------



## kephren23 (11. Dezember 2014)

Wurde nich gesagt, das beide Varianten nicht in serie gehen?!


----------



## benzinkanister (11. Dezember 2014)

Warum ist das effigear dh-spezifisch? Bandbreite? Gewicht? Drehpunktachse = Abtriebswellenachse?


----------



## drurs (11. Dezember 2014)

Das Schaltverhalten (beim runterschalten) hat wohl (noch) nicht den Anprüchen genügt; beim DH ist das ja weniger wichtig;-)


----------



## Daimonion (11. Dezember 2014)

Laut pinion wird seit Juli 2013 eine verstärkte Eingangswelle verbaut, die den Belastungen auch bei Sprüngen jenseits der 2 Meter-Marke standhält:

http://pinion.eu/kundeninformationen/

Wobei 1,99 Meter Absprunghöhe auch nicht zu verachten sind.


----------



## Martin1508 (11. Dezember 2014)

Find ich geil. Die Jungs  von Pinion werden immer sympathischer. Cooler Service!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daimonion (12. Dezember 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Find ich geil. Die Jungs  von Pinion werden immer sympathischer. Cooler Service!



... die Jungs sind auch super sympthisch! Auf der Eurobike haben die sich fast eine Stunde Zeit für meine vielen (Laien-) Fragen genommen.

Wie das Ding funktioniert habe ich trotzdem erst kapiert seit dem es vor ein paar Tagen Schritt für Schritt auf deren Internetseite erklärt wird  -->  http://pinion.eu/produkte/basistechnologie/


----------



## rattinio_ks (1. Januar 2015)

Hab jetzt hier den ganzen thread durch. Seh ich es richtig, dass es schon eher schwer wird das Ion16 deutlich unter 14kg, also z.B. 13,5 aufzubauen?


----------



## trailterror (1. Januar 2015)

Wäre zumindest mit ordentlicher bereifung und teleskop schon ne ordentliche herausforderung denk ich mal....

Rahmengrwicht vom ion geht (wie ich finde) aber voll in ordnung und liegt absolut in der 'norm'....nicht der allerleichteste aber auch nicht der schwerste


----------



## 1_killer (1. Januar 2015)

Meins wiegt fahrbereit 13,3kg inkl. Dichtmilch ;o)
Unter 13,0kg wäre eine kleine Herrausvorderung. Vor allem für´s Konto....


----------



## Simbl (1. Januar 2015)

Meins kommt unter die 13kg aber mit normaler Stütze.


----------



## rattinio_ks (2. Januar 2015)

Mhhh. Hab bei Nicolai mal angefragt , was die beiden komplettbikes wiegen.. 

Gewicht ist sicher nicht zentral, aber zu viel , macht's schon schwer zu hantieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (2. Januar 2015)

Hm also redest du vermutlich eher über das ION 650B nehme ich an ?


----------



## rattinio_ks (2. Januar 2015)

yes. 27,5. Moment, gibts das Ding noch als 26 Zoll?


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Januar 2015)

rattinio_ks schrieb:


> yes. 27,5. Moment, gibts das Ding noch als 26 Zoll?



Nein, neu auf jeden Fall nicht mehr. Das letzte seiner Art ist irgendwann 3Q2014 von Band gelaufen. Mit Glück ist noch eins "on Stock" bei Nicolai oder der Guru hatte ein traumhaft schönes gebrauchtes im Laden stehen. Da weiß ich aber nicht, ob es noch da ist.

Grüße


----------



## rattinio_ks (2. Januar 2015)

Ok. Danke!
Will mir aber was neues leisten, dann wirds wohl ein 27,5, wenn es wirklich eins wird. Find halt 14,5 Kg, so seh ich das Gewicht im Schnitt beim aufgebauten Ion16, für ein "kleines, mittleres" Enduro schon eher als schwer an in der oberen Preisklasse. Hmm, mal gucken, Probe fahren.


----------



## mhubig (2. Januar 2015)

Wie kommst du den auf


rattinio_ks schrieb:


> "kleines, mittleres" Enduro





Das ION ist schon ein richtig großes Enduro mit ordentlich Nehmerqualitäten und 'ner Bikeparkfreigabe ...


----------



## madre (2. Januar 2015)

in 2013 lief es sogar noch unter Enduro - Mini DH.


----------



## rattinio_ks (2. Januar 2015)

Ok, streiche klein .


----------



## madre (3. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube auch, das wenn Gewicht sehr hoch oben bei dir im Pflichtenheft steht, das Ion nicht das richtige für dich ist.Da gibt es dann sicher bessere.


----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2015)

Dann musst du mittleres aber auch streichen


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Januar 2015)

madre schrieb:


> gibt es dann sicher bessere.


 Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattinio_ks (3. Januar 2015)

Hmm, weiß nicht, ob das so ist, werde es bald fahren. Hoffe, es ist kompakt, direkt, wendig, kein sofa und nicht so schwer..


----------



## madre (3. Januar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Nö


Klar. ☺️ 
Wenn Gewicht oberste Prio hat gibt es sicher andere Bikes die das besser erfüllen als das Ion.


----------



## rattinio_ks (6. Januar 2015)

Gewicht is nicht Hauptsache eher nebenbedingung.  Nächsten Freitag ist Probefahrt. Das ist die hauptbedingung. Dennoch knapp unter 14 wären gut und sind machbar, wenn's primär für den normalen Enduro-Einsatz außerhalb vom Park sein soll, find ich..


----------



## madre (7. Januar 2015)

Ja geht natürlich ( hat natürlich auch mit deinem Gewicht ,Rahmengröße, Budget etc zu tun ) Wenn du die Probefahrt hinter dir hast wirst du glaube ich unabhängig vom Gewicht feststellen ob dir das ION 16 zusagt oder nicht . 
Ich fands super


----------



## chrisle (15. Januar 2015)

Ich kenne mich mit dem Ion16 nicht aus, aber der Rahmen wird sicherlich nicht viel schwerer sein als das Helius AM.
Damit lässt sich problemlos ein "leichtes" Bike ohne Kompromisse aufbauen. Mein Helius in L wiegt mit 170mm Lyrik und CCDB Air exakt 14KG und ist voll Park-tauglich..

Mit z.B. einer RS Pike, einem leichten Sattel etc. wären *deutlich *unter 14KG drin.


----------



## suoixon (18. Januar 2015)

Ich kann demnächst schauen was drin ist.
Baue kommende woche ein ion16 650b mit xx1, pike, vivid air ... auf.


----------



## wildbiker (18. Januar 2015)

Kann einen Rahmen incl. Dämpfer übernä. Woche mal auf die Waage stellen. Gesamtes Bike wird wohl noch etwas dauern...Will auf etwa 13 kg kommen...Geplant mit ner Diamond oder Auron, Sram X1, Hope, e13 oder Spank-LRS, Thomson, Reset Flatstack, Hope-Kurbel, Tune-Teile


----------



## 1_killer (18. Januar 2015)

Ein paar schöne Foto´s (keine Wackelhandybilder) wären auch nett...
;o)


----------



## madre (18. Januar 2015)

Also im ion 16 27,5 Thread gibt es einige Leute die auch leicht aufgebaut haben und unter 13,5 kg ohne echte funktionale Einschränkung ist wohl eher sehr sehr schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n18bmn24 (19. Januar 2015)

+250gr. f. Verstellbare Sattelstütze
-150gr. f. leichteren Sattel + gekürztes Steuerrohr
= 13,350 kg


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2015)

Schönschön   ....zusammengewurstet  

G.


----------



## madre (19. Januar 2015)

Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße ?
 ?


----------



## kephren23 (19. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schönschön   ....zusammengewurstet
> 
> G.



jetzt hab ich hunger 



madre schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße ?
> ?


M


----------



## tommi101 (19. Januar 2015)

Sollte Gr. M sein.

@n18bmn24
Könntest Du was zu den Laufrädern/Bereifung sagen was du da gewählt hast?


----------



## oxmox29 (19. Januar 2015)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Sollte Gr. M sein.
> 
> @n18bmn24
> Könntest Du was zu den Laufrädern/Bereifung sagen was du da gewählt hast?


Schaut nach tune mit Ryde Trace Enduro und Onza Ibex 2,4 aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n18bmn24 (19. Januar 2015)

Huch, alles schon beantwortet 

Rahmen: Größe M
LRS: Tune King/Kong / Ryde Trace EN / Sapim CX-Ray
Reifen: Onza Ibex 27.5 x 2.40 FRC120
Tubless aufgebaut


----------



## Flip1987 (20. Januar 2015)

Mit meinem Ion 16 650B in Größe L komme ich auf ziemlich genau 15 Kilo. Folgende Komponenten sind verbaut:

*Rahmen+Gabel:*
- Nicolai Ion 16 27,5 Größe L , Raw, RockShox Monarch RC3  (3.840g)
- Fox 34 Talas CTD O/C 27,5 160mm/120mm (2.273g)

*Schaltung:*
- Kurbel X1 1400 GXP 175mm inkl. 32T Kettenblatt (GXP Team Innenlager)
- Sram X1 Gruppe

*Reifen/LRS:*
- Continental Trail King Prot. Apex falt. 27,5 x 2,4  , tubeless (über 1.900 g + Dichtmilch)
- Hope Pro 2 Evo 650B + Hope Tech Enduro (ca. 2.000g)

*Lenkzone:*
- Steuersatz Hope 
- Lenkergriffe Ergon GE1 Blue
- Lenker Spank Spoon 762 - 5mm Rise
- Vorbau Easton Haven 85mm

*Sattelstütze:*
- RockShox Reverb Stealth 420mm , 31,6 

*Bremsen:*
- XT Bremse (200mm+180) mit SLX Scheiben

Pedale (ca. 400g)

Wenn man die Reifen gegen tourentaugliche Nobby Nics tauscht (1.200g vs 1.900) und nicht gerade leichte Fox 34er (2.273g) gegen eine aktuelle Gabel (ca 1.900 g) tauscht, dann spart man ganz schnell ein Kilo. Unter 13 Kilo zu kommen wird aber nicht ganz leicht. Mein Rahmen scheint mit 3.840g (inkl. Dämpfer) aber auch leicht nach oben zu streuen...


----------



## mhubig (20. Januar 2015)

14,35 kg Größe M mit Matsch und ohne Carbon ...


----------



## dario88 (24. Januar 2015)

meins wird laut papier 13.45kg haben. wird sich zeigen ob ich was vergessen hab 
poste es demnächst im ion 27.5 thread


----------



## psychoo2 (24. Januar 2015)

13,9 Kg inkl. Pedale und jeder Menge EXTRA LOVE

:-D


----------



## wildbiker (26. Januar 2015)

Noch teile sammeln..dann geht's los...





Geplant mit xx1, reset, e13, evtl. Dvo, hope und je nach dem was sich mit meiner vorhandenen Avid machen lässt oder was nich noch ne neue bremse ala hope oder so...


----------



## psychoo2 (26. Januar 2015)

Die Decals find ich ja mal geil...  Sind sie Standard?


----------



## wildbiker (26. Januar 2015)

Nee.. knapp 70 Eu Aufpreis (Team-Decals nennen die sich glaub ich)


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Januar 2015)

Ne, heißt Big N


----------



## wildbiker (27. Januar 2015)

Stimmt, hätte bloss auf die Rechnung gucken brauchen...

So, Reset-Flatstack A4 geordert (rot/schwarz). Warum gibts das Unterteil eigentlich nicht mehr in der Farbe (rot) wie das Oberteil? Hatte damals schon am Hardtail das Problem, wollte komplett rot, daher den Acros genommen, den mein bekloppter Händler *tschuldigung* völlig schief eingebaut hatte. Ion kriegt nun den 2-farbigen Reset.

War bei euch bei einem Neu-Rahmen ein 2. Schaltauge dabei? Bei mir stands zwar auf der Rechnung, fehlte aber, hab auch gestern nicht nochmal nachgeschaut, als ich den Rahmen abgeholt hab. (Auch beim Argon AM war kein 2. dabei, Händler damals unterschlagen??)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (27. Januar 2015)

Also bei meinem Helius damals war keins dabei. Hatte ich aber auch über einen Händler bezogen. Wenns auf der Rechnung steht, kannst du es ja einfordern. Vorher aber am besten mal im Karton gucken, evtl ist das irgendwo an die Seitenwand geklebt.


----------



## wildbiker (27. Januar 2015)

Gestern schon wie blöde gesucht... War nur nen kleiner Beutel mit Kleinteilen (für Stealth-Stütze z.B.), und Zughalterschelle fürn Umwerfer und Anleitung fürn Dämpfer...


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Januar 2015)

Also, bei meinem Ion20 war eins mit dabei. Gruss


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2015)

Das zweite Schaltauge ist seit (pi mal Daumen) mitte 2014 immer dabei.

@Martin1508,

ruf mich bitte mal an. Good News


----------



## skor (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun fast alle Teile zusammen gekratzt habe ist mein ION 16 im Aufbau 
Es fehlt noch ein bisschen Detailarbeit und ich warte noch auf ein XD Freilauf.


----------



## tomtom1986 (4. Februar 2015)

skor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich nun fast alle Teile zusammen gekratzt habe ist mein ION 16 im Aufbau
> Es fehlt noch ein bisschen Detailarbeit und ich warte noch auf ein XD Freilauf.


Mit dem Gabelschaft kannst ja im Fasching noch als Einhorn gehen


----------



## skor (4. Februar 2015)

hehe, ja das stimmt. Aber den habe ich gestern Abend noch gekürzt 
Sobald der Rest fertig ist kommt ein neues Bild!


----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2015)

Habsch grad nen Service dran g´macht.


----------



## Sergibcn (13. Februar 2015)

Hi guys , some pics of my Ion 16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (15. Februar 2015)

12,49 kg (ohne Dreck)


----------



## raschaa (15. Februar 2015)

ganz schön schwarz....


----------



## Simbl (15. Februar 2015)

Ja der Darth Ara is mir schon zu schwarz geworden. Bald kommt aber wieder bissl Farbe mit ins Spiel


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2015)

raschaa schrieb:


> ganz schön schwarz....



Mit Betohnung auf schön 

G.


----------



## der-gute (16. Februar 2015)

mein nur ich das, oder ist die Perspektive ziemlich komisch.
sieht irgendwie kurz und zusammen gedrückt aus...


----------



## rattinio_ks (16. Februar 2015)

Wird "Small" sein, denk ich. Gibts die Partliste? Ich meine Syntace, X01, Pike zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (16. Februar 2015)

Small bedeutet nicht kurz und hoch

PS: was alle immer mit der Teileliste wollen? Entwickelt sich aktuell zu nem Foren-Fetisch...


----------



## Simbl (16. Februar 2015)

Ne Teileliste mach ich die Tage mal wenn ich dran denke. Meine Fotokünste sind nicht die besten, ein bissl unscharf gehört leider immer dazu wenn ich Bilder mach.


----------



## drurs (18. Februar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Small bedeutet nicht kurz und hoch
> 
> PS: was alle immer mit der Teileliste wollen? Entwickelt sich aktuell zu nem Foren-Fetisch...


Ich Versuch mal ne Erklärung: fotografiert mit Brennweite 155 bei cropfaktor 1,6 entspricht einer  KB Brennweite von ca 250mm, also schon kräftiges Tele; Tele "staucht" die Tiefe, durch die Position von leicht schräg vorne wirkts dann so gedrungen...


----------



## suoixon (23. Februar 2015)

So langsam geht es voran:


----------



## kephren23 (23. Februar 2015)

schonmal ganz cool


----------



## suoixon (24. Februar 2015)

Das lila kommt auf dem Bild leider nicht wirklich rüber.
Die Aufkleber auf der Rückseite sind übrigens von den Farben umgekehrt.


----------



## nicbmxtb (1. März 2015)

Glück auf  , nach finalem Durchstöbern von #2723 Beiträgen . Hier mal meine fast finale Umbauversion des Nicolai Ion16 26".
Cockpit, Kettenführung (Carbocage), Kette (KMC X10SL), Kassette (XTR 11-36) und Kettenblatt (30T) werden noch getestet/angepasst. Und not tubeless ist nur vorübergehend.


----------



## RobG301 (23. März 2015)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Glück auf  , nach Finalem durchstöbern von #2723 Beiträgen . Hier mal meine fast finale Umbauversion des Nicolai Ion16 26".
> Cockpit, Kettenführung (Carbocage), Kette (KMC X10SL), Kassette (XTR 11-36) und Kettenblatt (30T) werden noch getestet/angepasst. Und not tubeless istnur vorübergehend.



Echt schöner Aufbau! Nur bei den Laufrädern hätte ich persönlich aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen mit Sunringle etwas Bauchweh! Da würde ich doch ZTR Flow EX nehmen.
Was kommt auf der Waage rum?


----------



## nicbmxtb (23. März 2015)

Hi @CubeRider1986 welche schlechten Erfahrungen hast gemacht, laufen bisher gut und waren am Ausgangbike dran, Ersatzlaufräder wird irgendwas mit Hope, Felge bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig. 
Je nach reifen zw 13,5 und 13,9kg


----------



## RobG301 (23. März 2015)

Brechende Speichen, aber vllt war das auch nur ein vereinzeltes Problem.

Gewicht klingt gut! Bin auch drauf und dran mir ein 301 aufzubauen oder eins gebraucht zu holen! Schwanke aber zwischen XL und XXL weil ich knapp 1,99m bin und es aber lieber was handlicher mag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (23. März 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Brechende Speichen, aber vllt war das auch nur ein vereinzeltes Problem.



Das Problem kenn ich auch aus dem bekannten Kreis.

*@nicbmxtb trotzdem geiler hobel.*


----------



## nicbmxtb (23. März 2015)

Keine einzige in den letzten fünf Monaten. Fahrfertiges Gewicht liegt ca bei 85kg.
Danke @kephren23 deins ist natürlich der Knaller, soviel Detailliebe, Respekt! Das würde ich sehr gern mal im Original bewundern!


----------



## RobG301 (23. März 2015)

Wenn ich die auf dem vorherigen Projekt ohne Probleme gefahren hätte wie du hätte ich die auch übernommen!


----------



## kephren23 (23. März 2015)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Keine einzige in den letzten fünf Monaten. Fahrfertiges Gewicht liegt ca bei 85kg.
> Danke @kephren23 deins ist natürlich der Knaller, soviel Detailliebe, Respekt! Das würde ich sehr gern mal im Original bewundern!



Vielen Dank!
Vielleicht klappt es ja irgendwann einmal


----------



## nicbmxtb (24. März 2015)

@kephren23 bist du mit deinem ion bei der diesjährigen nicolai hausmesse?


----------



## kephren23 (24. März 2015)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> @kephren23 bist du mit deinem ion bei der diesjährigen nicolai hausmesse?



Das steht noch nicht fest. Aber könnte sein.


----------



## Martin1508 (24. März 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Das steht noch nicht fest. Aber könnte sein.



Das wäre doch mal ne Ansage. Ich bin auch von Samstag auf Sonntag dabei.

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (24. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal ne Ansage. Ich bin auch von Samstag auf Sonntag dabei.
> 
> Gruss


Also zu kommen könnte gut sein, aber mit Bike ist halt noch ne andere Sache.
Versuche auch von Samstag zu Sonntag am Start zu sein.  Vielleicht müssen wir dann alle in deinem Wohnmobil pennen (auskomern).


----------



## Physio (24. März 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Also zu kommen könnte gut sein, aber mit Bike ist halt noch ne andere Sache.
> Versuche auch von Samstag zu Sonntag am Start zu sein.  Vielleicht müssen wir dann alle in deinem Wohnmobil pennen (auskomern).



Servus...
Bin am Samstag auch am Start
kephi, dein Ion muss mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (24. März 2015)

Physio schrieb:


> kephi, dein Ion muss mit...



Ich hab kein Auto, und auch keinen Führerschein und mit der Bahn tue ich mir das nicht an. Also bin ich da auf meine Überredungskunst angewiesen.
Vielleicht lässt die Firma Nicolai es ja einfliegen .


----------



## nicbmxtb (25. März 2015)

@kephren23, von wo reist du an, vielleicht ist was machbar?


----------



## kephren23 (25. März 2015)

Hauptstadt!


----------



## nicbmxtb (25. März 2015)

Mensch erst am WE gewesen zur Fahrradschau . Hm komm aus Richtung DD, ich schau mal was da routenmässig raus kommt.


----------



## Martin1508 (25. März 2015)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Mensch erst am WE gewesen zur Fahrradschau . Hm komm aus Richtung DD, ich schau mal was da routenmässig raus kommt.



Ich würde jetzt mal mutig behaupten, dass es auf dem Weg oder knapp daneben liegt. Q-tal liegt zwischen Hannover und Hildesheim. Du musst also von Dresden nach oben. Da könnte man ja das dicke "B" mit einbeziehen.

Grüße


----------



## bobbycar (23. Mai 2015)

Blöde Frage vielleicht... hab keinen Nerv, alle 100 Seiten zu durchforsten. 
Hab Null Ahnung, seid gnädig. Hab schon 284849 total hirnrissige Hinweise auf anderen Seiten bekommen, die echt keine Antwort auf mein Problem waren. 
wie bekomme ich die Stealth-Leitung durchs Loch? Roter Verbindungsstopfen oder anderes Leitungsstück dran? Ohne Stipfen (ziehtes dann Luft?) Leitung ander Stütze abschrauben ist unsinnig, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (23. Mai 2015)

Also, ich würde es so machen. Leitung am Remote Hebel ab machen. Mit Geduld durchs Loch frimeln, Gummistopfen auf die Leitung schieben. Stütze auf die korrekte Länge in den Rahmen, Leitung unter dem Umlenkhebelblock durchführen und mit den Zugführungen leicht fixieren. Leitung auf die korrekte Länge kürzen, Dichtungsstück wieder in die Leitung einführen und an Remote anschließen. Befüllen und entlüften. Fertig!


----------



## bobbycar (23. Mai 2015)

hab mittlerweile ne Lösung, aber danke.


----------



## Orakel (25. Mai 2015)

Frage in die Runde,
bei einer Körpergrösse von 1,74cm und Schrittlänge 80,5cm, welche Rahmengrösse würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich selber tendiere zu M, bei S sagt mir die Steuerrohrlänge mit 110mm nicht zu.
Danke


----------



## Simbl (25. Mai 2015)

Hab fast die selben Ausmaße, bin 1  1/2 Jahre Größe S gefahren und hat mir eigentlich gut gepasst. M geht natürlich auch. Kommt halt auch auf eigene Vorlieben an.


----------



## oxmox29 (25. Mai 2015)

wenn´s um den 650B-Rahmen geht, aus meiner Sicht ganz klar "S". Der Rahmen fällt relativ lang aus, bei "M" (Radstand 1188mm) kriegst Du bei Deiner Größe kaum Druck aufs Vorderrad, außerdem bekommst Du (außer Du orderst das S-Sattelrohr =-30mm) eine 150er Reverb nicht rein.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Mai 2015)

Bei 174cm ganz klar Small! Fahre bei 182cm und 87cm SL den Medium und der passt mit 50mm Vorbau perfekt. Gruss


----------



## Orakel (25. Mai 2015)

oxmox29 schrieb:


> wenn´s um den 650B-Rahmen geht,
> 
> Christian


geht um den 26" Rahmen.
Sastü ist ne KS LEV für aussen
Meine sorge bei einem S Rahmen ist, ob ich hinterher nicht zuviele Spacer unter den Vorbau basteln muss um auf ein  ausgeglichenes Lenker/Sattel Niveau zukommen.
Ich weiss dass es Steuersätze gibt die die Schallen wie früher oben auf dem Steuerrohr haben, gefällt mir rein optisch nicht.
Danke schon mal für die Infos.
@Simbl 
deinen Rahmen hab ich mir schon angeschaut


----------



## oxmox29 (25. Mai 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> geht um den 26" Rahmen.
> Sastü ist ne KS LEV für aussen
> Meine sorge bei einem S Rahmen ist, ob ich hinterher nicht zuviele Spacer unter den Vorbau basteln muss um auf ein  ausgeglichenes Lenker/Sattel Niveau zukommen.
> Ich weiss dass es Steuersätze gibt die die Schallen wie früher oben auf dem Steuerrohr haben, gefällt mir rein optisch nicht.
> ...


Bei 26 Zoll (=wird nicht mehr hergestellt) würde ich eher zu "M" raten, der Reach und Stack ist um jeweils ca 15mm kleiner als beim 650B Modell.


----------



## beetle (25. Mai 2015)

Hält bei euch die vordere Dämpferbuchse auch nicht lange? Fahre gerade welche von Huber. Die originale hat aber auch nicht lange im CCDB Dämpfer gehalten. Wie sind denn hier eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Simbl (25. Mai 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> geht um den 26" Rahmen.
> Sastü ist ne KS LEV für aussen
> Meine sorge bei einem S Rahmen ist, ob ich hinterher nicht zuviele Spacer unter den Vorbau basteln muss um auf ein  ausgeglichenes Lenker/Sattel Niveau zukommen.
> Ich weiss dass es Steuersätze gibt die die Schallen wie früher oben auf dem Steuerrohr haben, gefällt mir rein optisch nicht.
> ...



Hatte ca. 15-20mm an Spacer verbaut und war wunderbar zu fahren. 
Mein 16er ist bis auf weiteres reserviert. Wird voraussichtlich zu Fronleichnam abgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (26. Mai 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> Hält bei euch die vordere Dämpferbuchse auch nicht lange? Fahre gerade welche von Huber. Die originale hat aber auch nicht lange im CCDB Dämpfer gehalten. Wie sind denn hier eure Erfahrungen?


Die vordere hat bei mir annähernd null Verschleiß.


----------



## beetle (26. Mai 2015)

Der Andere auch? Vielleicht verwechsel ich die eben... Einen der Beiden muss ich eigentlich nie tauschen.


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Mai 2015)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Die vordere hat bei mir annähernd null Verschleiß.



Jap! Habe bei der Vorderen auch so gut wie nie Verschleiß. Weder beim Helius AM noch beim Ion ST oder jetzt beim Ion 20 und Ion 16. Ist auch sehr ungewöhnlich, da die Aufnahme kaum Arbeit leistet.

Grüße


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. Mai 2015)

Hab hinten auch Huber drinnen, null Spiel und fast kein Verschleiß. 
Laufleistung ca 3500km, bin allerdings schönwetterfahrer. 
Wenn hast du den Verschleiß sicher an der hinteren Buchse, die vordere hat max 10° Bewegung drinnen und sollte ewig laufen.


----------



## beetle (28. Mai 2015)

Ja, ist die Hintere. Die habe ich jetzt schon recht oft tauschen müssen, da das Spiel recht groß wird.


----------



## Orakel (5. Juni 2015)

an die Zweifach fahrer, (weis gibt nicht sooviele) wie sieht den die Lösung von Nicolai aus oder wie habt ihr den Umwerfer befestigt.
Meine Überlegung wäre 2*11 (neue XT)
Danke
Bildle wär ganz nett


----------



## wildbiker (5. Juni 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> an die Zweifach fahrer, (weis gibt nicht sooviele) wie sieht den die Lösung von Nicolai aus oder wie habt ihr den Umwerfer befestigt.
> Meine Überlegung wäre 2*11 (neue XT)
> Danke
> Bildle wär ganz nett



Bei meinem Ion16 war eine Schelle dabei wo man den Umwerfer befestigen kann...Brauch ich aber nicht, da ich 1-fach fahr..

Kann mein Ion16 morgen abholen....*Yeah*


----------



## wildbiker (6. Juni 2015)

Erstes schlechtes Handybild, da unterwegs...


----------



## trailterror (6. Juni 2015)

2,3 dinge sind für meinen geschmack too much. 
Unterm strich aber schon ein sau geiles teil. Sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (6. Juni 2015)

Passt alles soweit farblich zusammen....spacer hätten auch schwarz sein können...Ansonsten gehts Gerät schon ganz gut... Mit 13,8 kg noch im Rahmen...


----------



## Flip1987 (7. Juni 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> Ja, ist die Hintere. Die habe ich jetzt schon recht oft tauschen müssen, da das Spiel recht groß wird.


Bei mir zeigt die hintere Dämpferaufnahme ebenfalls Spiel, allerdings schon nach knapp 800 km (kein Park oder ähnliches, aber viel im Matsch). Sind die Huber deutlich langlebiger als die "normalen" von Nicolai?

EDIT: Fahre ein Ion 16 27,5...


----------



## mhubig (7. Juni 2015)

Flip1987 schrieb:


> die "normalen" von Nicolai?


 ... sind wahrscheinlich die RockShox Dinger.


----------



## beetle (8. Juni 2015)

Bei denen von CC ist es auch so. Würde nicht sagen das die Huber deutlich länger halten.


----------



## Mephisto_ (8. Juli 2015)

Hier mal mein Ion 16. Neu sind Bremsen und Dämpfer. Fahre im Moment im High Setting. Heute versucht auf Low zustellen, bekomme aber die Flipchips nicht raus.


----------



## no_budgeT (23. Juli 2015)

Moin, 

ich würde mein Ion 16 Rahmen in Größe S 
gegen einen Ion 16 in Größe M tauschen.
Falls es passendere Threads als diesen hier dafür gibt, bitte Bescheid geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (23. Juli 2015)

Muss wohl neu. 2.5 Jahre alt.


----------



## hoschi2007 (23. Juli 2015)

was sind das denn für Schleifspuren da im unterem Bereich?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> Muss wohl neu. 2.5 Jahre alt.



Wegen der Optik nicht zwangsläufig. Erstmal einen Rauhlauftest machen-

G.


----------



## Bonvivant (23. Juli 2015)

Ich erwäge mich zu ionisieren (ION 16, 650b) und habe mir dazu die Geometrietabelle zu Gemüte geführt. Die sagt in low ist das Tretlager tief: Bei -15mm BB drop etwa 340-345 (je nach Gummi). Stimmt das?

Bis zur mit Spannung und Dankbarkeit erwarteten Antwort führe ich weitere Zwiegespräche mit meinem Portemonnaie


----------



## Simbl (23. Juli 2015)

Net nachdenken, kauf dir das Teil einfach


----------



## Seneca02 (23. Juli 2015)

Hm wie tief das TL letzten Endes ist, liegt neben den Reifen auch an der Gabeleinbaulänge. Grundsätzlich ist es aber schon relativ tief. Kann man mögen oder nicht, ich finde es saustark!


----------



## beetle (24. Juli 2015)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> was sind das denn für Schleifspuren da im unterem Bereich?



Vom damaligem Umwerfer. Shimano mit dem ION16 ist kein Spaß. 


@LB Jörg Ich habe neue bestellt. Irgendwas knarzt. Deswegen ist das Tretlager auch raus.


----------



## Bonvivant (24. Juli 2015)

Sänks vor jour helb. Ich denke, dass Vernünftigste ist jetzt erstmal in den Puff zu gehen.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. Juli 2015)

Yeah, nimm was richtig Rassiges, oder lieber was Versautes!? Auf jeden Fall wird es was Gutes. In so'nem Puff findet man ja heutzutage A-L-L-E-S.
 Wir sind gespannt.


----------



## der-gute (24. Juli 2015)

Entscheidend ist, was hinten raus kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (1. August 2015)

Lager sind getauscht. War bitter nötig gewesen.


----------



## Kilonewton (4. August 2015)

Hoi, ich wollt im Winter mein Ion 16 650B in ein Batmobil umeloxieren, ist aktuell schwefelgelb mit roter Extraliebe.
Bevor ich Umlenkhebel und Lagerdeckel umeloxieren lasse wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand Bock hat gegen schwarze Teile zu tauschen? Eventuell geht noch nen roter Big-N-Dekor dazu.

Gruß


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2015)

Den Rahmen im Nachhinein eloxieren wird nicht klappen...


----------



## Kilonewton (4. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Den Rahmen im Nachhinein eloxieren wird nicht klappen...



wo sind deine bedenken? lagersitze?


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2015)

nicolai macht das nicht.


----------



## Red-Stone (15. August 2015)

Hi! Da ich nun auch zu den Ion16 Tretern gehöre, hab ich eine Kurze Frage zur Schraube am Horstlinks: Die besteht ja aus 3 Teilen. Wie fest muss die angezogen werden und welche Funktion hat die Madenschraube? Thx!


----------



## MLK-LAW (15. August 2015)

Die Drehmomente findest du auf der Technikseite von Nicolai und die Madenschraube ist die Sicherung.


----------



## Hostaze (27. August 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> an die Zweifach fahrer, (weis gibt nicht sooviele) wie sieht den die Lösung von Nicolai aus oder wie habt ihr den Umwerfer befestigt.
> Meine Überlegung wäre 2*11 (neue XT)
> Danke
> Bildle wär ganz nett


----------



## suoixon (27. August 2015)

Nicolai liefert eine Schelle für top Mount mit


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (27. August 2015)




----------



## Orakel (27. August 2015)

danke


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (5. September 2015)

Orakel schrieb:


> an die Zweifach fahrer, (weis gibt nicht sooviele) wie sieht den die Lösung von Nicolai aus oder wie habt ihr den Umwerfer befestigt.
> Meine Überlegung wäre 2*11 (neue XT)
> Danke
> Bildle wär ganz nett




Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Habe MASSIV Probleme, nen Umwerfer reinzubekommen. Was habt ihr für Kombis? Umwerfer? Kurbel/Kettenlinie? Kettenblätter?

Bei mir ist das Hauptlager im Weg.


----------



## XXLspot (8. September 2015)

Shimano FD-M786-D mit einer 0.5mm schelle extra am BB. Muss nog ein bisschen vom Umwerfer abschleifen und dan geht es auch ohne gerausch in die zwei kleinsten Gänge. Vielleicht wäre ein Shimano FD-M781-D besser weil für die grössere Gange am kleines Blatt es auch ein bisschen schleift, selbst mit richtig Sag. In die Berge stört es weniger dann erwartet.


----------



## pfalz (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
bräuchte nochmal ein wenig Unterstützung bei der Dämpferahl für ein ION 16. Hab versucht mich einzulesen, bekomme aber irgendwie keine klare Linie...konkret geht es um den RS Monarch RT3 Plus (soweit war ich schon...), fahrbereit zarte 95-100kg.
Debon Air -> so, wie ich gelesen habe, eher nicht
Tune Rebound M/ Compression L oder L/L?
High Volume ja oder nein?


----------



## dario88 (6. Dezember 2015)

Monarch plus L/L
Debonair M/L3
Ersteres für compression. Der debonair ist etwas sensibler, macht aber Sinn mit den 3 low Speed Plattformen.
Der normale ist neu nicht mehr erhältlich und muss mit mehr zugstufe gefahren werden. Bei deinem Körpergewicht eher nicht zu empfehlen. 

Würde da eher zum ccdb oder x2 raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (6. Dezember 2015)

Exact! Kann auch nur den CCDB Air empfehlen. Das Mehrgewicht lohnt.


----------



## pfalz (6. Dezember 2015)

Super, Danke dafür!
Den CCDB hatt ich schonmal in einem anderen bike, das war mir zuviel Einstellgefimmel ...daher hatte ich den nicht so auf der Liste.


----------



## Martin1508 (6. Dezember 2015)

Augen zu und durch. Der Gino (Flatout) hat nen tolles Grundsetup. Du musst dann nur noch mit ein-zwei Klicks Feinjustage machen. Ich fahre den normalen jetzt seit 3 Jahren und mit Climb Switch soll er noch besser sein.


----------



## bansaiman (7. Dezember 2015)

Leute,die beide dämpfer hatten, sind sehr begeistert vom zocchi 053.scheint sogar dem Großen ccdb überlegen zu sein und dabei nur 330 Gramm inkl.Buchsen in 216mm.
Als budget Dämpfer im Vergleich gegen Monarch rt3 sowie Plus empfehle ich den mcleod


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Dezember 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Leute,die beide dämpfer hatten, sind sehr begeistert vom zocchi 053.scheint sogar dem Großen ccdb überlegen zu sein und dabei nur 330 Gramm inkl.Buchsen in 216mm.
> Als budget Dämpfer im Vergleich gegen Monarch rt3 sowie Plus empfehle ich den mcleod



Stimmt! Der war garnicht auf dem Radar. Aber tatsächlich, das Forum ist voll von Lobgesängen. Der sieht so zierlich aus, muss aber sau gut funktionieren.


----------



## Shimon (7. Dezember 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Augen zu und durch. Der Gino (Flatout) hat nen tolles Grundsetup. Du musst dann nur noch mit ein-zwei Klicks Feinjustage machen. Ich fahre den normalen jetzt seit 3 Jahren und mit Climb Switch soll er noch besser sein.


Guten Abend,
Kannst das Grund Setup mal Posten?
Und dann noch eine Frage in die Runde, ich meine irgendwo und irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben das ein grosser Air Dings Bums (ich glaube Air Cain) dem Ion gut tut.
Ist das das so? 
Grüsse


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Dezember 2015)

Shimon schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> Kannst das Grund Setup mal Posten?
> Und dann noch eine Frage in die Runde, ich meine irgendwo und irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben das ein grosser Air Dings Bums (ich glaube Air Cain) dem Ion gut tut.
> Ist das das so?
> Grüsse



Moin, das Setup welches ich benutze war vor 2-3 Jahren im Nicolai Numeric Magazin. Ist archiviert auf der Homepage. Das Setup bei Cane Creek auf der Seite macht aber auch schon Sinn.

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/base-tunes

Grüße


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab hier angefangen, allerdings erstmal ohne Spacer bei 93kg. Ist aus dem '13er Katalog


----------



## danizartmann (1. Februar 2016)

Auch eine Frage in die Runde,
bei einer Körpergrösse von 1,79cm und Schrittlänge 86,5cm, welche Rahmengrösse würdet ihr mir nehmen?
Ich selber tendiere zu L, fahre ein Cube Stereo 650B Jg.2014 und die Reverb ist ganz unten. Wäre ein M besser.
Möchte auch mal eine Tour fahren damit.

Danke


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Februar 2016)

Musst du echt ausprobieren. Mit der Schrittlänge hast du verhältnismäßig lange Beine.  Ich habe bei 1.82m 87,5cm und fahre einen Ion 16 in Medium. Mit einem 50 Megaforce und einem 740 Vector Carbon passt das prima.

Gruss


----------



## danizartmann (2. Februar 2016)

Ausprobieren ist relativ schwer, da ich in der Schweiz wohne und weit und breit kein Händler ist.
Aber Danke schon mal für die Antwort.


----------



## juergets (2. Februar 2016)

Hallo Dani
Wo wohnst du denn in der Schweiz? Ich wohne im Tösstal und habe ein Ion 16 (allerdings 26") das kannst du gerne probefahren wenn du in der Nähe bist.
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## tommi101 (2. Februar 2016)

Ist tatsächlich grenzwertig...ich fahre bei 1,86m und SL 90cm Gr.L...hab aber auch schon auf XL mit 40mm Vorbau gesessen, passte auch.


----------



## dario88 (2. Februar 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Ist tatsächlich grenzwertig...ich fahre bei 1,86m und SL 90cm Gr.L...hab aber auch schon auf XL mit 40mm Vorbau gesessen, passte auch.



Wie bei mir. Finde L mit 60 Vorbau zu kompakt. Steige jetzt auf XL um.
Habe zudem noch ewig lange Arme


----------



## Shimon (2. Februar 2016)

Moin
Ich bin 1.77cm und fahre einen M Rahmen und bin zufrieden.  Wobei wenn ich mir jetzt das bike neu anschaffen müsste würde ich auf einen L Rahmen umsteigen (lange Beine und Arme).
Ich muss aber auch gestehen das ich auf kurze Vorbauten stehe. Da lässt sich bestimmt noch was verbessern.
Ahoi


----------



## dario88 (2. Februar 2016)

danizartmann schrieb:


> Ausprobieren ist relativ schwer, da ich in der Schweiz wohne und weit und breit kein Händler ist.
> Aber Danke schon mal für die Antwort.



Falls du dich entschieden hast .. Habe nen L Rahmen zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danizartmann (2. Februar 2016)

dario88 schrieb:


> Falls du dich entschieden hast .. Habe nen L Rahmen zu verkaufen


Besten Dank für das Angebot aber ich möchte definitiv nicht noch ein schwarzes Bike.


----------



## danizartmann (2. Februar 2016)

Danke für die vielen Antworten, denke ein L mit kurzem Vorbau sollte eigentlich für mich schon passen.


----------



## Chucknorman (6. Februar 2016)

Was für einen Durchmesser muss die Sattelklemme beim Ion 16 mit 31,6er Stütze haben?


----------



## nicbmxtb (6. Februar 2016)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Was für einen Durchmesser muss die Sattelklemme beim Ion 16 mit 31,6er Stütze haben?


34,9


----------



## Geißlein (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen !
Es steht bei mir demnächst der Kauf eines Nicolai ION Geometron an 
Jetzt die Frage zur Größe des Rahmens. Hab mich gerade mal "selbst" gemessen und komme auf ca. 185 Körpergröße und eine Schrittlänge von ca. 85-86 cm.
Zu welcher Rahmengröße tendiert das ?
Probefahrt werde ich demnächst mal mit dem Geometron von guru39 in Long machen.


----------



## Chucknorman (7. Februar 2016)

Moin, befinde mich gerade in der gleichen Situation und hab jetzt mal die Jungs von Mojo angeschrieben. Dort wurde mir bei 189cm das Longest mit 35mm Vorbau empfohlen. Allerdings sind die Zahlen auf dem Papier schon recht imposant.
Bin übrigends seit 2015 auf einem Giant Reign in XL unterwegs und habe damit schonmal die ersten Erfahrungen mit der Kombi langem Reach und Radstand gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (7. Februar 2016)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Moin, befinde mich gerade in der gleichen Situation und hab jetzt mal die Jungs von Mojo angeschrieben. Dort wurde mir bei 189cm das Longest mit 35mm Vorbau empfohlen. Allerdings sind die Zahlen auf dem Papier schon recht imposant.
> Bin übrigends seit 2015 auf einem Giant Reign in XL unterwegs und habe damit schonmal die ersten Erfahrungen mit der Kombi langem Reach und Radstand gemacht.


Kannst du mal über die Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## Geißlein (7. Februar 2016)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Moin, befinde mich gerade in der gleichen Situation und hab jetzt mal die Jungs von Mojo angeschrieben. Dort wurde mir bei 189cm das Longest mit 35mm Vorbau empfohlen. Allerdings sind die Zahlen auf dem Papier schon recht imposant.
> Bin übrigends seit 2015 auf einem Giant Reign in XL unterwegs und habe damit schonmal die ersten Erfahrungen mit der Kombi langem Reach und Radstand gemacht.



Was dann evtl bei meiner Grösse "longer" bedeuten würde... möchte ebenfalls nen kurzen Vorbau fahren.
Also max. mein alten Syntace Superforce mit 45 mm


----------



## Chucknorman (7. Februar 2016)

Habe noch kein Geometron bestellt, kann nur etwas zum Giant sagen.
Das Giant in XL ist wohl neben den Geometrons eines der längsten Bikes auf dem Markt.
Die Bude hat einen Reach von 480mm, Lenkwinkel von 64,5 (170er Lyrik), Radstand von 1270mm und Oberrohr von 665mm. Im Vergleich mit meinen bisherigen Bikes ist das Giant das mit Abstand schnellste Bike berghoch wie bergab und gibt mir enorme Sicherheit im extremen Gelände. Das geht soweit, dass ich selbst für Strecken wie die Dh oder Freeride in Bischofsmaiß lieber das Enduro nehme. Seit dem Kauf des Giants steht mein DH Bike nur noch in der Ecke und wird wohl bald verkauft. 
Das Geometron wäre halt der nächste Schritt in die meiner Meinung nach richtige Richtung und das macht das Bike extrem interessant.


----------



## dario88 (7. Februar 2016)

Genau das wollt ich hören.

Wie siehts aus mit der Agilität? Ist die etwas eingeschränkt oder nicht spürbar schlechter gegenüber L


----------



## Chucknorman (7. Februar 2016)

Wie gesagt komme in allen Situationen mit dem Giant besser zurecht.


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2016)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> .... Seit dem Kauf des Giants steht mein DH Bike nur noch in der Ecke und wird wohl bald verkauft.



Geht mir ähnlich! Seit ich das Geo(Guru)metron habe denke ich auch über den verkauf meines DH Baiks nach.

Ich bin jedenfalls total geflasht von dem Teil


----------



## schnubbi81 (8. Februar 2016)

Ok, hört auf. 
Jetzt hol ich mir auch eins...

Dann kann mein ion st, ion 16/26" und fmxtb wohl in Ruhestand!?

Wobei man bei Strecken wie Wildbad einfach mal 20 cm braucht!


----------



## Cheeno (8. Februar 2016)

So, mein Ion ist nun auch endlich fertig geworden, hat dann doch länger als erwartet gedauert, da das ein oder andere Teil auf sich warten lassen hat.
Die Fotos sind ausm Radhaus Mehlem in Bonn Bad Godesberg, da dort noch die Schaltung richtig eingestellt wurde, sowie die Bremsen richtig zentriert (?) wurden (Die Dinger schleiften vorher enorm).
Der Rest wurde von mir selbst aufgebaut, war das erste Mal, ein Bike komplett selbstständig aufzubauen, hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht, einzig das korrekte Einstellen der Schaltung gelang mir nicht so recht, sie schaltete etwas holprig.
Jetzt kommt am WE die erste richtige Ausfahrt, ich freu mich wie Bolle!

Edit
Die Reifen sind inzwischen geschwärzt.


----------



## Famulus36 (9. Februar 2016)

Ich schmeiß es mal hier rein:
Träume manchmal feucht von einem Ion 16. Eckdaten: nur Rahmen, 26", Größe L, Farbe ohne, also möglichst raw. Wenn einer sowas loswerden will, bitte melden.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Februar 2016)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Ok, hört auf.
> Jetzt hol ich mir auch eins...
> 
> Dann kann mein ion st, ion 16/26" und fmxtb wohl in Ruhestand!?



in L? ich nehms


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (10. Februar 2016)

Also mein ION ST wäre auch im Bikemarkt 

Ich kenne mich mit den Bikeparts aktuell überhaupt nicht mehr aus.
Jetzt würde es mich gerne mal interessieren, welchen Laufradsatz und welchen Antrieb sich am Geometron sehr gut macht.
Beim Antrieb wäre bei mir noch hervorzuheben, daß ich auch den schwäbischen Albtrauf direkt vor der Haustüre hab und es da gerne auch mal öfter hochgeht.


----------



## schnubbi81 (10. Februar 2016)

acid-driver schrieb:


> in L? ich nehms


Ion st  und fmxtb in L, 16er in M.


----------



## Chucknorman (10. Februar 2016)

@Geißlein 
Welche Größe ists bei dir geworden? Mein Longest geht morgen bei Mojo raus.


----------



## Geißlein (11. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß es noch nicht... Probefahrt ist am Samstag.
Was heißt das "geht bei MoJo raus", wird das nicht bei Nicolai produziert ?


----------



## Chucknorman (11. Februar 2016)

Bei Mojo sind noch ein paar Rahmen sofort erhältlich während bei Nicolai erst in Produktionswoche 9 neue Geometrons hergestellt werden.


----------



## Geißlein (19. Februar 2016)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> @Geißlein
> Welche Größe ists bei dir geworden? Mein Longest geht morgen bei Mojo raus.



Bei mir wirds das "Longer".
Konnte gestern nun endlich dem @guru39 sein Geometron in Long Probe fahren.
Hat mir zwar auch schon sehr gut gefallen, aber eine Nr. größer passt für mich perfekt. Das fand auch Guru so.
Jetzt noch 1-2 Tage drüber schlafen und dann gehts auch bei mir los.


----------



## Chucknorman (19. Februar 2016)

Bei deiner Größe würde ich auf jeden Fall das Longer nehmen und dann ggf. die Vorbaulänge anpassen. 
Die Geo wirkt auf dem Papier extremer als sie in Wirklichkeit ist. Dank des steilen Sitzwinkels und flachen Lenkwinkels ist der Abstand von Sattel zu Lenker sogar kürzer als bei meinem vorherigen Rad. 
Bin gespannt wann die anderen Hersteller Geo technisch nachziehen.


----------



## Geißlein (19. Februar 2016)

Genau so hab ich mir das auch vorgenommen... lieber dann nen kürzeren Vorbau.
Die Geo ist aber schon der Hammer, das Geometron fährt sich völlig anders, als es die Geometrie vermuten lässt.


----------



## jonass (30. März 2016)

Suche Ion 16 Rahmen 26'' in groesse S. Am liebsten raw!! 
Falls jemand einen zu viel hat bitte melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicbmxtb (30. März 2016)

Einfach mal im Bikemarkt schauen 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/742181-nicolai-ion-16-26-2013-raw-s


----------



## jonass (30. März 2016)

Ja habe ich auch, aber der preis ist meiner meinung ein bissichen hoch angelegt....

Mit gerade mal 200 euro krigt man den Rahmen in M neu mit reset headset in der nicolai Bargain seite. Dann strecke ich mich im notfall doch liber ein paar cm!

Trotztdem vielen dank fuer die meldung


----------



## madre (30. März 2016)

jonass schrieb:


> Ja habe ich auch, aber der preis ist meiner meinung ein bissichen hoch angelegt....
> 
> Mit gerade mal 200 euro krigt man den Rahmen in M neu mit reset headset in der nicolai Bargain seite. Dann strecke ich mich im notfall doch liber ein paar cm!
> 
> Trotztdem vielen dank fuer die meldung


Was soll denn die Nicolai Bargain seite sein ?


----------



## acid-driver (30. März 2016)

Schätze, er meint DIESE


----------



## jonass (31. März 2016)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Schätze, er meint DIESE



Ja genau


----------



## Seneca02 (31. März 2016)

Hm 200 € mehr für einen Rahmen ausgeben der nicht passt, ich weiß ja nicht ob das so ein guter Einfall ist. Allerdings ist das 26er Ion ja schon etwas kürzer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (31. März 2016)

jonass schrieb:


> Ja genau





jonass schrieb:


> Ja habe ich auch, aber der preis ist meiner meinung ein bissichen hoch angelegt....
> 
> Mit gerade mal 200 euro krigt man den Rahmen in M neu mit reset headset in der nicolai Bargain seite. Dann strecke ich mich im notfall doch liber ein paar cm!
> 
> Trotztdem vielen dank fuer die meldung


Ah du meinst 200€ mehr ). Das mehr hattest du weg gelassen


----------



## jonass (31. März 2016)

madre schrieb:


> Ah du meinst 200€ mehr ). Das mehr hattest du weg gelassen


Ops ja schuldigung,  deutsch ist nicht meine Mutter Sprache dar geht öfter mal was falsch!


----------



## jonass (31. März 2016)

Ich bin 175, musste mit einem kurzem Vorbau gehen, oder?

Hatte bis vor kurzem ein Ion 18 in M (finde leider nicht mehr die geo Daten auf der Nicolai Webseite ) und Hätte jetzt gerne einen Rahmen in S um ein vendingeres bike zu haben.


----------



## ssiemund (1. April 2016)

jonass schrieb:


> ...finde leider nicht mehr die geo Daten auf der Nicolai Webseite ...


Versuchs mal hiermit: http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/index.php/techsheet
Zumindest bis 2012 kannst du die Techsheets nachlesen.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## jonass (1. April 2016)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Versuchs mal hiermit: http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/index.php/techsheet
> Zumindest bis 2012 kannst du die Techsheets nachlesen.
> Gruß
> Stephan



Super!  Vielen Dank


----------



## Geißlein (27. April 2016)

Da hier hauptsächlich der Aufbau durchgenommen wird, frage ich hier mal nach.
Mein ION 16 Geometron ist zur Zeit im Aufbau.
Was ich jetzt festgestellt habe ist folgendes, die PM-Aufnahme am Hinterbau ist nicht "plan" gefräst, sondern überpulvert.
Ist das bei allen farbig gepulverten Rahmen so, daß Nicolai das nicht schon ab Werk für den Anbau sauber "plan" fräst ?
Sollte das bei allen gepulverten Rahmen so sein, wie habt Ihr das gemacht... Die Pulverschicht auf der Aufnahme abgefeilt, oder die Bremse einfach dran geschraubt ?

Danke Euch


----------



## Martin1508 (27. April 2016)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Da hier hauptsächlich der Aufbau durchgenommen wird, frage ich hier mal nach.
> Mein ION 16 Geometron ist zur Zeit im Aufbau.
> Was ich jetzt festgestellt habe ist folgendes, die PM-Aufnahme am Hinterbau ist nicht "plan" gefräst, sondern überpulvert.
> Ist das bei allen farbig gepulverten Rahmen so, daß Nicolai das nicht schon ab Werk für den Anbau sauber "plan" fräst ?
> ...



So lassen.


----------



## Geißlein (27. April 2016)

Gut, dann schraub ich das einfach so drauf... ich danke dir


----------



## danizartmann (27. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Hier mal ein wenig Farbe


----------



## Flamingonuss (28. April 2016)

Ich find es nicht schlecht - aber es hat irgendwie zu viel oder zu wenig Gelb...

Gelbe Decals für die Gabel vielleicht mal testen?
Is nur meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no name2606 (7. Mai 2016)

Cool wärs wenn die gabel krone im selben gelb wäre


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2016)

Is das ein Radon oder Cube?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (9. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Is das ein Radon oder Cube?


----------



## JulianK (28. Mai 2016)

Abend,

Will jetzt für diese eine Frage nicht ein neues Thema eröffnen.
Habe bei meinem 26" Ion 16 den 2,4er TrailKing verbaut.
Jetzt ist mir schon öfter beim Bergauffahren und im Wiegetritt aufgefallen, dass der Reifen im Hinterbau scheuert.
Habt ihr das selbe Problem?
Zwischen dem Reifen und dem Hinterbau ist auch nicht sonderlich viel Platz.
Nabe besitzt soweit kein Spiel, die Speichenspannung ist auch in Ordnung und die Felge bzw. der Reifen besitzt keinen Achter

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Julian


----------



## suoixon (28. Mai 2016)

Das sieht nach 27,5 Hinterbau aus


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## JulianK (28. Mai 2016)

Laut Nicolai ist es ein 26".

Ich habe denen mal eine e-Mail geschrieben, mal schauen was die sagen.


----------



## Flamingonuss (31. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand noch eine bessere Idee eine Trinkflasche irgendwo ans 16er zu bekommen? Triathlonlenker & Halterungen zählen nicht .
Hier: Angeschraubt an der Umwerferkabelführungsschraube unten am Flaschenhaltern und mit Kabelbindern oben.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (31. Mai 2016)

Uaaahh, sorry, aber das geht (gar-)nicht!

Einfach ein Camelbak oder ähnliches benutzen..


----------



## Flamingonuss (31. Mai 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Uaaahh, sorry, aber das geht (gar-)nicht!
> 
> Einfach ein Camelbak oder ähnliches benutzen..


Bikepacking ist das neue Enduro Alter. Ich find es auch nicht schick, es geht mir um die technische Umsetzung der Trinkflaschenmontage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (31. Mai 2016)

Mal die "Schönheit" außen vor gelassen - am ersten quer liegenden Baum isser ab..
Ein Kollege hat für irgendein Rennen mal den Flaschenhalter auf dem Vorbau montiert. Das sah aber auch schlimm aus!
Habe bei Google Trinkflaschen an der Federgabel gesehen
Bau 'ne Rahmentasche an's Ion.?


----------



## Martin1508 (31. Mai 2016)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch eine bessere Idee eine Trinkflasche irgendwo ans 16er zu bekommen? Triathlonlenker & Halterungen zählen nicht .
> Hier: Angeschraubt an der Umwerferkabelführungsschraube unten am Flaschenhaltern und mit Kabelbindern oben.



Jap!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;-)


----------



## Flamingonuss (31. Mai 2016)

Ist höher als das Tretlager und natürlich nicht für Bikeparks oder ernsthaftes Gelände sondern für lockeres Gerolle/Flowtrails gedacht. 
Die Federgabelrtrinkflaschenhalter haben auch ihre Berechtigung - eben nicht fürs Geballer.


----------



## pfalz (31. Mai 2016)

@JulianK 

Schaut bei mir ähnlich aus, 2.4er Trailking, 26" Ion:





Allerdings schleift bei mir nichts im Wiegetritt...vielleicht liegts an den Laufrädern?


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2016)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Ist höher als das Tretlager und natürlich nicht für Bikeparks oder ernsthaftes Gelände sondern für lockeres Gerolle/Flowtrails gedacht.
> Die Federgabelrtrinkflaschenhalter haben auch ihre Berechtigung - eben nicht fürs Geballer.



Schraub sie doch ans Oberrohr!


----------



## Flamingonuss (6. Juni 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Schraub sie doch ans Oberrohr!


Dann muss ich leider den Dämpfer ausbauen dafür 
Der Praxistest hat übrigens sogar mittelleichtes Gelände bestanden - aus optischen Gründen ist es trotzdem jetzt erst mal wieder ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2016)

Ich meinte auch auf dem Oberrohr.


----------



## suoixon (6. Juni 2016)

Oberrohr mit Schelle bin ich so schon 2x am alpencross gefahren.
Sieht nicht schön aus, funktioniert aber


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flamingonuss (7. Juni 2016)

suoixon schrieb:


> Oberrohr mit Schelle bin ich so schon 2x am alpencross gefahren.
> Sieht nicht schön aus, funktioniert aber
> 
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk


Bild?????


----------



## suoixon (7. Juni 2016)

Bitte


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flamingonuss (14. Juni 2016)

suoixon schrieb:


> Bitte
> 
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk


und das fliegt unter Belastung nicht zur Seite???


----------



## pfalz (15. Juni 2016)

@Flamingonuss 

Vielleicht das hier: http://problemsolversbike.com/products/clamp_on_water_bottle_cage


----------



## suoixon (15. Juni 2016)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> und das fliegt unter Belastung nicht zur Seite???


Ne, aber ab und an muss man auf die Flasche schauen


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. Juni 2016)

Heißt das nicht "in die Flasche schauen"?


----------



## suoixon (15. Juni 2016)

naja, eine hab ich verloren beim letzten AX bei einer recht holprigen/schnellen Abfahrt.
Mag aber auch am Flaschenhalter liegen. War übrigens dieser.
Leider passen die kurzen Gurte nicht und die langen sind, wer hätte es gedacht, zu lang . Habe dann alles 2x gewickelt, war nicht perfekt aber funktional


----------



## Spezialeis (11. September 2016)

Ich fahre seit ca. Mitte Juni auch ein Nicolai Ion 16. Leider war beim ersten Rahmen, den ich erhalten habe, der Lenkkopf verdrückt und das Sitzrohr nicht rund. Aber der Rahmen wurde anstandslos ausgetauscht und ich freue mich jedes mal umso mehr, wenn ich damit fahre.
Allerdings gibt es eine Sache, die mich stört. Die ist zwar nicht rahmenspezifischer Natur, sondern liegt an den restlichen Komponenten. Aber da ich nicht genau weiss, woher, hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe. Wenn ich kräftig in die Pedale trete (bspw. einen Berg hoch), dann klackert es. Aber nur, wenn ich den rechten Kurbelarm etwa vom oberen Totpunkt zum unteren Totpunkt bewege. Verbaut ist eine Raceface Atlas Kurbel mit Raceface Kettenblatt, OneUp Kettenführung, Rotor Tretlager, SRAM PC 1031 Kette, SRAM PG1030 Kassette. Eine Kurbel, die ich vorspannen muss, hatte ich vorher nicht. Kann es sein, dass ich die Kurbel nicht richtig vorgespannt habe? Die Kette kommt nicht an der Kettenführung an.

Es ist auch das erste mal, dass ich Tubeless fahre. Den Baron vorne habe ich dicht bekommen, den Mountain King 2 hinten nicht. Felgen sind DT Swiss EX 471. Beim MK2 ist ein Loch im Reifenwulst, der zu viel Druckverlust geführt hat, trotz Milch. Extra einen neuen Reifen wollte ich nicht kaufen und da ich sowieso vor jeder Fahrt den Luftdruck überprüfe, ist das halb so schlimm gewesen. Nun war ich letztens in Flims auf dem Never End Trail, der am Anfang sehr steinig ist. Ich hatte einen Durchschlag, der sich mit einem lauten Klong bemerkbar gemacht hat und sofort ist Luft entwichen. Ich habe dann in der Gondel bemerkt, dass die Felge eine leichte Delle hat. Bis zu welchem Grad sind Dellen in der Felge für Tubeless vertretbar? Muss ich bei sehr steinigen Trails bei Tubeless mit mehr Druck fahren oder muss ich mich an Durchschläge gewöhnen? War nicht günstig, der Laufradsatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n18bmn24 (11. September 2016)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Es ist auch das erste mal, dass ich Tubeless fahre. Den Baron vorne habe ich dicht bekommen, den Mountain King 2 hinten nicht. Felgen sind DT Swiss EX 471. Beim MK2 ist ein Loch im Reifenwulst, der zu viel Druckverlust geführt hat, trotz Milch. Extra einen neuen Reifen wollte ich nicht kaufen und da ich sowieso vor jeder Fahrt den Luftdruck überprüfe, ist das halb so schlimm gewesen. Nun war ich letztens in Flims auf dem Never End Trail, der am Anfang sehr steinig ist. Ich hatte einen Durchschlag, der sich mit einem lauten Klong bemerkbar gemacht hat und sofort ist Luft entwichen. Ich habe dann in der Gondel bemerkt, dass die Felge eine leichte Delle hat. Bis zu welchem Grad sind Dellen in der Felge für Tubeless vertretbar? Muss ich bei sehr steinigen Trails bei Tubeless mit mehr Druck fahren oder muss ich mich an Durchschläge gewöhnen? War nicht günstig, der Laufradsatz...



Hat zwar alles nix mit dem ION zu tun, aber nachdem ich seit 2007 ausschließlich Tubeless fahre, hier mal mein Senf dazu:
*Conti / Tubeless:*
Die Conti XKing Racesport, die ich am HT mal hatte, waren trotz angeblicher Tubeless-Eignung die miesesten Reifen die ich je besessen habe.
- Viel zu locker auf der Felge, selbst mit Kompressor waren die nur mit Trick 17 (Schlauch rein, Aufpumpen, eine Seite wieder abziehen, Schlauch raus, Tubelessventil rein) in das Felgenhorn zu bekommen.
- Die Seitenwand war nicht dicht, das hat in der Regentolle ausgesehen wie ein Whirlpool. Erst mit 120ml Milch und 60Min Geschüttel einigermaßen dicht zu bekommen.
- Trotz Milch nach spätestens einer Woche ohne Nachpumpen komplett platt
- Pupsen (Burping) an der Tagesordnung.
- Auf meine Beschwerden hin wurde mir von Conti die Erstattung des Kaufpreises angeboten, der Tubeless Ready Schriftzug für den XKing RS verschwand ein paar Tage späger von der Homepage
Fazit: Made in Germany finde ich geil, seit der Erfahrung mit Contis bislang jedoch lieber wieder Asien-Schlappen, mit Schwalbe oder Onza hatte ich nie Probleme in Verbindung mit Tubeless.

*Mehr Druck:*
Nö. Wenn es Tubeless durchschlägt, würde das auch mit Schlauch durchschlagen (der dann platt ist). Dagegen hilft nur saubere Fahrweise, mehr Druck oder Procore (und Alternativen).

*Delle in Felge:*
wenns dicht ist -> fahr's weiter, wenn nicht -> pech


----------



## Canyon-Freak (20. November 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe eine neue Schelle zur Umwerfermontage am ION abzugeben. 

Bei Interesse gerne PN.

Gruß Jan


----------



## DeadMeat (20. November 2016)

Hey,
welche Steuersätze passen denn in ein 2016er ION-16?
Laut http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/pdfs/NICOLAI_TechSheet_ION-16.pdf brauche ich unten mindestens eine Einpresstiefe von 11 mm.
Folgende Steuersätze habe ich bisher gefunden.

Reset Racing:
Oben: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Reset-Racing/Flatstack-A-ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p35225/
Unten: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Reset-Racing/Flatstack-4-ZS56-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35238/

Hope:
Oben: https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...atz-Oberteil-p34891/black-ZS44-28-6-o6945265/
Unten: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/ZS56-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p34908/black-ZS56-40-o6945278/

Für die obere Einpresstiefe habe ich keine Info gefunden. Vom Preis her tendiere ich zum Hope. Der hat aber 9,5 mm Einpresstiefe im Vergleich zum Reset. Überstehen sollte der Steuersatz ja auch nicht. Sieht ja auch doof aus 

Oder gibt es noch andere passende Steuersätze? Die anderen (Cane Creek, Ritchey, ...), die ich gefunden habe, haben unten nicht die erforderlichen 11 mm ET.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## wildbiker (20. November 2016)

Hab in meinem Ion16 den von Reset Flatstack (unten: Aufbauhöhe 2,5 mm) verbaut, beste Steuersätze dies gibt..

http://reset-racing.de/wp-15-neu/wp...08/RESET_Uebersichtskarte_Flatstack_DINA5.pdf

Bestellung von meinem Steuersatz, s.u.


----------



## suoixon (20. November 2016)

Chris King i7 passt ebenfalls, hab ich inzwischen drin


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. November 2016)

Guten Morgen, ich habe einen Hope Steuersatz im Helius AC. War von meinem Händler eingebaut, als ich das Bike kaufte. Müsste der hier sein:
EC34/28,6 oben und ZS49/30 unten -
Tapered Steuerrohr, 1 1/8 Gabelschaft. 
Läuft seit 2 Jahren geschmeidig.

Gruß


----------



## DeadMeat (21. November 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich habe einen Hope Steuersatz im Helius AC. War von meinem Händler eingebaut, als ich das Bike kaufte. Müsste der hier sein:
> EC34/28,6 oben und ZS49/30 unten -
> Tapered Steuerrohr, 1 1/8 Gabelschaft.
> Läuft seit 2 Jahren geschmeidig.
> ...


Moin,
also ich hab inzwischen auch jemanden gefunden, der einen Hope Steuersatz im ION 16 hat. Hat auch der Händler verbaut. Im ION 16 brauche ich aber auf jeden Fall: ZS44/28,6 oben und ZS56/40 unten. So steht es in der Spec von Nicoloai. Sollte also der oben verlinkte sein, da auch über 11mm ET unten.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. November 2016)

Habe gerade mal in meinem Techsheet geschaut. Da steht bei meinem Modell EC44/EC49.. Mit EC49 würde es aber bei der 1 1/8 Gabelkrone doof aus schauen. Deshalb ist wohl unten die ZS Schale verbaut worden.
Ich bin sicher mit meiner geringen Fahrleistung von etwa 4000Km in der Zeit (und Null Bikepark) nicht ganz repräsentativ. Zusätzlich zum falschen Modell..


----------



## skor (21. November 2016)

Hi, ich nutze den hier https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p34891/
Bisher alles gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (22. November 2016)

Ich danke euch  
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch den benötigten Durchmesser für die Sattelklemme. Die Info hab ich auch nirgends finden können.
Ich tippe aber auf 34,9 mm. Korrekt?


----------



## wildbiker (22. November 2016)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ich danke euch
> Jetzt brauche ich nur noch den benötigten Durchmesser für die Sattelklemme. Die Info hab ich auch nirgends finden können.
> Ich tippe aber auf 34,9 mm. Korrekt?


Korrekt, 34.9

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## skor (22. November 2016)

*edit* hab die Beiträge vorher nicht beachtet  hatte den Link zum TechSheet geschrieben... hat sich ja erledigt, sorry


----------



## DeadMeat (29. November 2016)

Lässt sich die 170er Reverb in den ION-Rahmen Größe "M" (Sitzrohr 440 mm) eigentlich komplett versenken?
Ein Knick ist ja nicht im Sitzrohr, sollte also passen, oder?

Ich hatte nämlich an einem anderen Bike mit 460er Sitzrohr die 150er Reverb drin und die ist noch ca. 0,5 cm aus dem Sitzrohr rausgeragt.
Also würde die 170er für meine Beine und der Sitzrohrlänge passen, wenn sie denn ganz in dem Rahmen geht


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2016)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Lässt sich die 170er Reverb in den ION-Rahmen Größe "M" (Sitzrohr 440 mm) eigentlich komplett versenken?
> Ein Knick ist ja nicht im Sitzrohr, sollte also passen, oder?
> 
> Ich hatte nämlich an einem anderen Bike mit 460er Sitzrohr die 150er Reverb drin und die ist noch ca. 0,5 cm aus dem Sitzrohr rausgeragt.
> Also würde die 170er für meine Beine und der Sitzrohrlänge passen, wenn sie denn ganz in dem Rahmen geht



Ich würde das mit einer normalen Stütze vorab testen. Meine letzte Info ist das Nicolai nur 30cm tief ausahlt.


----------



## DeadMeat (29. November 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich würde das mit einer normalen Stütze vorab testen. Meine letzte Info ist das Nicolai nur 30cm tief ausahlt.


Okay, danke. Mal schauen, ob ich eine starre 31,6er irgendwo ausborgen kann.
Also rein rechnerisch sollte das aber ewig reichen.
Die 170er Reverb hat nämlich eine Gesamtlänge (ausgefahren) von 480 mm (Bis Sattelklemmung).
Die Überwurfmutter hat 35 mm und der Bereich über dem Verstellbereich bis zur Sattelklemmung nochmal 35 mm.
D.h. 480 - 170 - 35 - 35 = 240
Also "kann" die Reverb 170 theoretisch nur 240 mm  eingeschoben werden, da dann die Überwurfmutter kommt. Natürlich kommt unten noch das Connectamajig, aber es werden dann ja keine 31,6 mm Durchmesser mehr benötigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (30. November 2016)

Per Mail hab ich gerade von Nicolai folgende Antwort bekommen:


> Du könntest die Stütze bis zu 300mm versenken.
> 
> Also ist dein Maß absolut kein Problem.



Top


----------



## Geronimo Wöhrl (25. Dezember 2016)

Mein Nicolai diese Saison. Ohne nennenswerte Defekte!


----------



## garfunkel187 (9. Januar 2017)

Hi Leute! Ich hab mal eine Frage: ist schonmal jemand das ION16 mit Stahlfederdämpfer gefahren?

bzw @Geronimo Wöhrl was für einen Tune fährst du im VividAir?


----------



## juergets (9. Januar 2017)

Ja ich! Mein Ion 16 27,5 ist mit einem ext Storia Lok ausgestattet und fährt sich super. Ich habe nur den Vergleich zum Ion 16 26, das ich sowohl mit Monarch, als auch mit CCDBair CS gefahren bin. Ich empfinde den Unterschied zum CCDB etwa gleich gross, wie den zwischen dem Monarch und dem CCDB.
Bilder dazu gibt es in meinem Album


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (9. Januar 2017)

Ich bin umgestiegen und würde deswegen gern was loswerden. Wenn jemand Interesse hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...16-27-5-schwarz-elox-monarch-debon-air-medium

Der Preis ist diskutabel!


----------



## Feanor90 (11. Januar 2017)

juergets schrieb:


> Ja ich! Mein Ion 16 27,5 ist mit einem ext Storia Lok ausgestattet und fährt sich super. Ich habe nur den Vergleich zum Ion 16 26, das ich sowohl mit Monarch, als auch mit CCDBair CS gefahren bin. Ich empfinde den Unterschied zum CCDB etwa gleich gross, wie den zwischen dem Monarch und dem CCDB.
> Bilder dazu gibt es in meinem Album



Auch wenns ein wenig off Topic ist woe hast du dem Storia her? Wie sind die Erfahrungen gern auch PM.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (15. Februar 2017)

Hat mir evtl jemand ein Bild von einem ION16 jeweils in schwarz elox, titan elox oder raw mit Extra Love orange eloxiert?
Ich schwanke zwischen diesen drei Farben und kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden 

Hoffe mal die Frage ist hier richtig


----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2017)

Titan elox




Raw




schwarz elox


----------



## RobG301 (15. Februar 2017)

Um mal etwas Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen! Das Obere ist Fox-Orange (RAL Farbe müsste ich nachfragen) mit schwarzem Hinterbau und das untere ist Signalgelb RAL 1026 Leuchtgelb meines Wissens.

Stehe persönlich auch noch vor der Farbentscheidung!

Raw sieht sehr geil aus sind aber seeeeehr viele! Aber durch Extra Love könntest du es gerade mit Orange und Hope Anbauteilen sehr gut individualisieren!

Titan oder Schwarz wäre jetzt nicht mein Fall weil ich gerade ein Titan/schwarzes Bike fahre und die Farbe doch echt düster ist und die Formen nicht so schön zur Geltung kommen!

Sorry dass es sich um G-Modelle handelt aber ist ja unabhängig vom Rahmen für die Farbwahl egal!


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (15. Februar 2017)

Bei der Farbe schwanke ich am meisten zwischen raw und schwarz. Wobei die Tendenz eher zu raw geht. Extralove wird defintiv orange, da meine Bremse, die Sattelklemme und das Tretlager orange sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n18bmn24 (15. Februar 2017)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Um mal etwas Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen! ... das untere ist Signalgelb RAL 1026 Leuchtgelb meines Wissens.



Das Neongelbe ist ja mal ne nette Abwechslung. Gefällt, auch wenn's mir persönlich auf Dauer zu viel des Guten wäre.

Raw mit Orange sehe ich mir hingegen auch noch nach 2,5 Jahren gerne an:










Größter Vorteil Raw: Kratzer lassen sich einfach herhauspolieren, so sie denn überhaupt stören.


----------



## RobG301 (15. Februar 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Titan elox
> 
> Raw
> 
> schwarz elox



Ist das eigentlich schon richtig Extra-Love beim G13? Weil dann wäre doch die gesamte Schwinge orange oder?


n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Das Neongelbe ist ja mal ne nette Abwechslung. Gefällt, auch wenn's mir persönlich auf Dauer zu viel des Guten wäre.
> 
> Raw mit Orange sehe ich mir hingegen auch noch nach 2,5 Jahren gerne an:
> 
> ...



...und es passt zu allen Jerseys, Helmen etc.! 

Das Hyperion ist echt extrem aber ich liebe die Details wie die Bremsscheiben auch wenn die Farbe einen auf Dauer vllt auf den Geist geht!


----------



## justanicename (15. Februar 2017)

Ist das gelbe nicht atomic yellow? Oder ist das identisch mit RAL 1026? Sieht auf dem Bild zumindest aus wie das atomic yellow.
Ich habe gerade in Atomic Yellow bestellt, mit schwarz-elox Schwinge und Extra Love.
Hatte zuerst noch überlegt die Druckstreben dann in Flashy Orange zu nehmen, aber das wir mir dann zu krass und ich wollte keine "schwarz-rot-gelb" Kombi.
Nu muss ich wohl oder übel für ein zweites Bike in flashy orange sparen, weil ich die Farbe so geil finde


----------



## RobG301 (16. Februar 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Ist das gelbe nicht atomic yellow? Oder ist das identisch mit RAL 1026? Sieht auf dem Bild zumindest aus wie das atomic yellow.
> Ich habe gerade in Atomic Yellow bestellt, mit schwarz-elox Schwinge und Extra Love.
> Hatte zuerst noch überlegt die Druckstreben dann in Flashy Orange zu nehmen, aber das wir mir dann zu krass und ich wollte keine "schwarz-rot-gelb" Kombi.
> Nu muss ich wohl oder übel für ein zweites Bike in flashy orange sparen, weil ich die Farbe so geil finde



Glaube hatte die Farbangabe in einem Forum geschrieben wo der belgische oder niederländische (bin mir jetzt nicht sicher) Besitzer über das Projekt schrieb!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Februar 2017)

Ja, das ist atomic yellow = RAL 1026


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2017)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich schon richtig Extra-Love beim G13? Weil dann wäre doch die gesamte Schwinge orange oder?




Ja. Extra Love würde bedeuten das der Umlenkhebel auch eloxiert wäre.

Nennen wir es einfach Extra Love "light" 

Von dem gelben bekomme ich Augenkrebs


----------



## RobG301 (16. Februar 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja. Extra Love würde bedeuten das der Umlenkhebel auch eloxiert wäre.
> 
> Nennen wir es einfach Extra Love "light"
> 
> Von dem gelben bekomme ich Augenkrebs



Dein Nächstes wird wieder Raw?

Bin halt unsicher ob ich mit Raw/Orange nicht eins unter vielen habe! So Orange wie das Custom wäre schon geil!


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2017)

Nein mein nächstes wird wieder schwarz elox, mit ohne Extra Love... Ich habe auch extra darum gebeten das der Rahmen elox Fehler
haben soll. Ich möchte ein Rat-Bike haben


----------



## Kontragonist (18. Februar 2017)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt – obwohl ich bezweifle, dass der Anblick von dir auf nem Gammelradd mit dem oben gezeigten konkurrieren kann 

Ich hätt aber erstmal nen Problem mit meinem Aufbau: *Nachträgliche Zugverlegung unter dem Oberrohr*

Ich möchte eine Vario-Stütze zum wechseln zwischen Ion und Argon verwenden. (Wenn man weniger hat, geht weniger kaputt.) Aber das läuft nicht mit Zugverlegung durchs Sitzrohr und das Ion hat keine Zughalter unter dem Oberrohr. Natürlich könnt ich welche hin kleben. Aber bei jedem Stützenwechsel Kabelbinder abpetzen ist irgendwie semioptimal. Gewindenieten rein dübeln? Ist Kalle vielleicht im Garantiefall nicht so begeistert von … Irgendwelche Ideen, die im Idealfall den Anblick nicht verschandeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2017)

Die Magura Vyron. Kabellos.


----------



## der-gute (18. Februar 2017)

die Vecnum Moveloc lässt den Zug problemlos aushängen.
kann man also zwei Leitungen verlegen (je eine pro Rad)
und dann die Stütze nur noch einhängen nach Montage.


----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2017)

wenn sie denn mal lieferbar ist...


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Februar 2017)

Nimm die normale LEV und klebe Zughalter unter das Oberrohr. Du kannst die Stütze wechseln, da du den Zug ausklinken kannst. Damit ist es ganz einfach. An beiden Bikes den Zug sauber verlegen und bei Bedarf die Stütze wechseln.[emoji1303] Und das ganze Kleinmaterial kann man z.B. bei BC einzeln kaufen

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...y_country=48&gclid=CJv2obfDmdICFW4B0wodBbcA_Q

Ach so, die LEV ist extrem robust. Hatte meine jetzt nach 3 Jahren ohne viel Pflege beim Service und habe sie mit den Worren zurück bekommen: "Never change a running System". Praktisch kein Verschleiß oder Spiel. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kontragonist (18. Februar 2017)

Danke für eure Ideen!

Ne elektrische Stütze kommt mir nicht ans Rad  Die Vecnum hab ich mir angesehen, find die Bikeyoke Revive aber interessanter. Für meine Zwecke passt aber glaub ich die Lev am besten.

Versteh ich das richtig: bei der kann man den Zug an der Stütze einfach aushängen? Dann nen Hebel an jedes Rad, auch cool!

Werd's wahrscheinlich genau so machen: Klebehalter und Lev mit eigenem Hebel an jedem Rad


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Februar 2017)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Danke für eure Ideen!
> 
> Ne elektrische Stütze kommt mir nicht ans Rad  Die Vecnum hab ich mir angesehen, find die Bikeyoke Revive aber interessanter. Für meine Zwecke passt aber glaub ich die Lev am besten.
> 
> ...



Genauso!












Und das ganze fahre ich mit Hope Tech3 Matchmaker und Speiseeis Trigger. [emoji1305] 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (19. Februar 2017)

Sehr geil, so mach ich's wohl - danke für die Bilder


----------



## Physio (19. Februar 2017)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Sehr geil, so mach ich's wohl - danke für die Bilder



Ich hätte genau diese Stütze (1,5 Jahre ohne Zicken gefahren) für dich im Angebot... Habse nur noch nich im Bikemarkt. Bei Interesse PN
Komplett schwarze LEV 150 mm/435 mm/30,9 mm Durchmesser (Mit Rechnung vom 12.8.2015)


----------



## der-gute (19. Februar 2017)

Sein M oder L wird wohl 31.6 haben, oder?


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Februar 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Sein M oder L wird wohl 31.6 haben, oder?



Egal, die Vecnum Hülse ist mega sauber gearbeitet und reduziert perfekt.

https://shop.vecnum.com/reduzierhuelsen/17-reduzierhuelse-30-9mm-auf-31-6mm.html

Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Physio (19. Februar 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Egal, die Vecnum Hülse ist mega sauber gearbeitet und reduziert perfekt.
> 
> https://shop.vecnum.com/reduzierhuelsen/17-reduzierhuelse-30-9mm-auf-31-6mm.html
> 
> ...




So siehts aus


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Februar 2017)

Mit Reduzierhülsen hab ich nicht die besten Erfahrungen. Und ich möcht bei den möglicher Weise häufigen Stützenwechseln möglichst wenig Teile haben.

Aber trotzdem danke für das Angebot


----------



## Physio (20. Februar 2017)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Mit Reduzierhülsen hab ich nicht die besten Erfahrungen. Und ich möcht bei den möglicher Weise häufigen Stützenwechseln möglichst wenig Teile haben.
> 
> Aber trotzdem danke für das Angebot




Jo, alles klar.
Dann werd ich die Stütze mal aufhübschen und die Tage in den Bikemarkt setzen.

Grüße und ride on!


----------



## no_budgeT (17. März 2017)

Moin, 
fährt hier irgendwer das Ion 16 mit Stahlfederdämpfer?

Ich bräuchte einen Maßstab, welche Federhärte bei 75kg in Ion 16 (26") ungefähr benötigt wird.

Danke


----------



## Simbl (17. März 2017)

350-400lbs sollte passen.Je nach Vorliebe.


----------



## beetle (18. März 2017)

Wie lange halten denn bei euch die Hauptlager? Nach einem Jahr sind die bei mir wieder grenzwertig. Alle anderen Lager sind noch ok und im Auslieferzustand. Nach 4 Jahren war dringend das Gleitlager fällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EddyAC (18. März 2017)

Hi Leute, bei mir gehts auch wieder mal los,die Finger können nicht lange ruhen
Wenn jemand Bock auf ein nahezu ladenneues 26" im nicht mehr erhältlichen Orange elox hat,schlagt zu


----------



## Flamingonuss (25. März 2017)

Hätt jemand einen Tipp ob es eine Standard-Tasche gibt, die man in einen L Rahmen rein bekommt?
So wie die? [darf ich das so posten von vaude.de?]




bzw noch besser weil größer 





Danke für Tipps


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2017)

Die Vaude ist auf jedenfall super. Eine der wenigen wo alles reinpaßt was man wirklich braucht und 0,0 rumwackelte.
Allerdings sollte man die vordere Befestigung noch eins weiter vorne ins Daisychain fädeln.

G.


----------



## Flamingonuss (26. März 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Vaude ist auf jedenfall super. Eine der wenigen wo alles reinpaßt was man wirklich braucht und 0,0 rumwackelte.
> Allerdings sollte man die vordere Befestigung noch eins weiter vorne ins Daisychain fädeln.
> 
> G.


und des passt rein? und mit welchem dämpfer?


----------



## benzinkanister (17. April 2017)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand probiert vorne 29" zu fahren mit 140mm? Geometrie sollte sich ja nicht großartig verändern. Gibts irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Kann das Rad beim Einfedern ans Unterrohr kommen?

Gruß


----------



## radiomir79 (17. April 2017)

hi Leute, 

Ich will mir einen ION 16 kaufen. 26 zoll. (da ich schon eine Gabel und Hope LRS in 26 zoll habe - neu.)  wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Bikepark Freigabe? werde ich den Kauf bereuen? Mein Plan ist es mit einer 180mm gabel fahren. Ich will ein Rad fur alles, muss nicht super leicht sein, soll aber lange halten. wie ist es so mit Nicolai? Brechen die oft? oder nie? (hatte einen UFO vor million jahren.., ION kenne ich nicht) 

danke! 

gr. Radio.


----------



## wildbiker (17. April 2017)

Fahr das Ion16 in 27,5" und möchts nie wieder hergeben...Das Ion16 gibs in 26" nicht mehr neu. Höchstens gebraucht im Bikemarkt...

Touren bin ich damit auch schon einige gefahren, geht damit doch ganz gut. Meins wiegt knapp 14 kg. Bei 180er Gabel solltest vlt. ein verstärktes Unterrohr haben. Ansonsten kriegst nen Nicolai nicht so schnell kaputt.


----------



## radiomir79 (17. April 2017)

ja. muss in 26 sein, da ich alle sachen (lrs, gabel) in 26 habe. einen neuen habe ich im BAY gefunden. nur kenne ich den Rahmen überhaupt nicht. Ich will ein bike bauen, mit dem ich alles fahren kann (Ich kann nicht immer 3 Rader mit mir auf Reisen nehmen - also auch bikeparks) Ich will einen Rahmen haben, der lange hallt. (wie wir alle)


----------



## Martin1508 (17. April 2017)

Nicolai gibt 5 Jahre Garantie auch bei Wettkampfeinsatz. Mir ist kein gebrochener Rahmen bekannt. Ich fahre seit 7 Jahren Nicolai. Unter anderem: Helius AM, Ion ST, Ion 16 27,5", Ion 20 27,5". Ich habe auch zu keiner Zeit die geringsten Probleme gehabt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (18. April 2017)

Hi,
Gabeleinbaulänge für das ION16 26" war, meine ich, 555mm, das war die Lyrik mit 170mm damals. Ob eine 180er Gabel gibt mit der Einbaulänge, weiß ich nicht. Viellicht reicht ja für eine 180er Gabel schon ein Steuersatz mit grössere Einpresstiefe, da Du, wie @wildbiker schon gesagt hat, den Rahmen nicht mehr neu in 26" bekommst. Am Besten bei Nicolai direkt anrufen oder anschreiben.

Fahre selbst ein ION 16 in 26", allerdings mit 160mm, was ausreichend ist. Mit 180mm an der Front könnte es berghoch auch schon unangenehm werden, dann wäre wohl eine Absenkung vorteilhaft.

Bezüglich gebrochener Rahmen ist mir auch nix bekannt, hatte schon ein paar Nicolais (ION ST, Helius FR, ARGON FR) und bin keine Grazie (sowohl Gewicht, als auch Fahrtechnik).


----------



## radiomir79 (18. April 2017)

Hi, 
Danke Leute, genau das wollte ich wissen. Ich werde meine 180mm auf 170mm traveln, dann sollte es genau mit dem TECH SHEET passen. Ja, Ich kann 2 neue 26 Rahmen kaufen - In M.  plus da liegt einer auch auf ebay = auch neu. 
Ich habe 5 Rader, da ich diesen Sommer aber viel reisen will = mit dem Flugzeug, wurde ein hardcore enduro schon helfen., da ich nur ein Rad nehmen will. Bin bis jezt einen cannondale claymore gefahren, will aber was neues., Danke nochmals. 

mfg

Radio


----------



## radiomir79 (18. April 2017)

Hey, noch ne Sache: Ich will einen Monarch dazu kaufen, und einen coil. Welchen tune sollte ich nehmen? ist der Hinterbau super-progressiv? Danke.


----------



## pfalz (18. April 2017)

wenn ich noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann hatte Nicolai mal gesagt:

RS Monarch Plus RC3 HV Tune L/L


----------



## radiomir79 (18. April 2017)

super! danke!


----------



## EddyAC (18. April 2017)

pfalz schrieb:


> wenn ich noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann hatte Nicolai mal gesagt:
> 
> RS Monarch Plus RC3 HV Tune L/L


Habe ein 2016er Ion 16 und dort ist ab Nicolai ein Debonair in M/L3 verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (18. April 2017)

Die DebonAir sind die tunes etwas anders als die 'alten' Monarch HV (Unterschiedlieche Luftkammer (?))


----------



## DeadMeat (19. April 2017)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Habe ein 2016er Ion 16 und dort ist ab Nicolai ein Debonair in M/L3 verbaut.


650B oder 26"? Evtl. haben die ja verschiedene Tunes.


----------



## EddyAC (19. April 2017)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> 650B oder 26"? Evtl. haben die ja verschiedene Tunes.


650 b!


----------



## Spezialeis (19. April 2017)

Nicolai Ion 16 2016 650b Rock Shox Monarch Plus DebonAir RC3 mit Tune M/L3 kann ich bestätigen.

Ich werde auf einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS XV umsteigen. Welche Breite benötige ich für die Dämpferbuchsen? Als Information von Nicolai habe ich 22.2mm (Mail), das Techsheet (aber 2017!) sagt 22mm, am Dämpfer messe ich vorne 22.02 mm und hinten 22.04 mm. 
Einerseits kann die Mail-Info nicht stimmen, andererseits könnten falsche Buchsen verbaut worden sein (habe das Rahmenkit mit Dämpfer von bike-components).

Wenn ich die Distanz vom Umlenkhebel messe, erhalte ich 22.12mm, vorne bin ich deutlich über 23mm. Das würde bedeutet, dass ich die Bauteile geklemmt werden. Ist dem so? Macht das nichts aus?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (20. April 2017)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Nicolai Ion 16 2016 650b Rock Shox Monarch Plus DebonAir RC3 mit Tune M/L3 kann ich bestätigen.
> 
> Ich werde auf einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS XV umsteigen. Welche Breite benötige ich für die Dämpferbuchsen? Als Information von Nicolai habe ich 22.2mm (Mail), das Techsheet (aber 2017!) sagt 22mm, am Dämpfer messe ich vorne 22.02 mm und hinten 22.04 mm.
> Einerseits kann die Mail-Info nicht stimmen, andererseits könnten falsche Buchsen verbaut worden sein (habe das Rahmenkit mit Dämpfer von bike-components).
> ...



Ich hab mir von Huber Bushings erst welche für mein 2016 Ion 16 bestellt. 22 hat da gepasst.


----------



## beetle (10. Juni 2017)

Suche für die Chefin einen Ion16 26" Rahmen in Größe S. Wenn jemand was weiß oder hat, einfach melden.


----------



## beetle (10. Juni 2017)

Wir sind fündig geworden. Ich mach dann mal Bilder vom Aufbau. Wird sehr edel das Ross. Teile von Cane Creek, Reset und Chris King.


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2017)

suche ein gebrauchtes ion 16 grösse L für einen kollegen, egal ob 26" oder 27.5"
falls jemand was weiss, soll bescheid sagen
danke
gruss peter


----------



## beetle (2. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube du solltest mal @raschaa anschreiben.


----------



## n18bmn24 (5. August 2017)

Die an meinem Ion verbaute Reverb stealth stellt in letzter Zeit unsere Freundschaft des öfteren auf die Probe.
Auch die interne Ansteuerung finde ich im Nachhinein betrachtet gar nicht mal so toll, allerdings hat mein Ion keine Zugführung am Oberrohr.

Hat jemand trotz fehlender Zugfürung eine Moveloc oder ähnlich angesteuerte Stütze verbaut?
Wie werden die Züge am sinnvollsten verlegt? Vielleicht mit der bestehenden Zugführung am Unterrohr und dann am Sattelrohr hoch?
Oder Plastik-Klebe-Zugführungen am Oberrohr (urgs)?

Unentschlossene Grüße
Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (15. August 2017)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Die an meinem Ion verbaute Reverb stealth stellt in letzter Zeit unsere Freundschaft des öfteren auf die Probe.
> Auch die interne Ansteuerung finde ich im Nachhinein betrachtet gar nicht mal so toll, allerdings hat mein Ion keine Zugführung am Oberrohr.
> 
> Hat jemand trotz fehlender Zugfürung eine Moveloc oder ähnlich angesteuerte Stütze verbaut?
> ...



Finde die interne Verlegung gut, wenn sich die Stütze so einfach demontieren lässt wie die BikeYoke Revive oder Fox Transfer!

Von Beiden hab ich auch bisher nur Gutes gehört! Persönlich würde ich aber zu einer 200mm 9Point8 Fallline greifen!


----------



## n18bmn24 (16. August 2017)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Finde die interne Verlegung gut, wenn sich die Stütze so einfach demontieren lässt wie die BikeYoke Revive oder Fox Transfer!



Revive ist Plan-B, ich finde die mechanische Verriegelung der Moveloc halt toll.
Nach dem Service läuft die Reverb erst mal wieder. Nach dem Austausch der SRAM Guides ist die jedoch das letzte Nerv-Teil am Rad.


----------



## Dome_2001 (19. August 2017)

Servus,

wie bekomme ich denn das hintere Gelenk (beim Hinterrad) den Ausgebaut? Da ist eine Hülse drinnen und die bekommt ich nicht raus. Habt Ihr dafür Werkzeug? Wenn ja, wo kann ich das beziehen und wie nennt es sich?

Danke


----------



## Dome_2001 (19. August 2017)

Noch etwas, ich habe einen extremen Kassettenverschleiß Aktuell fahre ich eine Hope Kassette mit 44-10 Abstufung. Die hat jetzt gerade mal 800 km gehalten. Ist das normal? Was gibt es den vergleichbares was stabiler ist? Was fahrt Ihr so?


----------



## XXLspot (19. August 2017)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wie bekomme ich denn das hintere Gelenk (beim Hinterrad) den Ausgebaut? Da ist eine Hülse drinnen und die bekommt ich nicht raus. Habt Ihr dafür Werkzeug? Wenn ja, wo kann ich das beziehen und wie nennt es sich?
> 
> Danke


Mit den Stahl Montage Dorn wie beschrieben in step 5 im thread "Wartung Lager Ion16" auf der nachste Seite im diesem Nicolai Forum.


----------



## pfalz (17. September 2017)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Oder Plastik-Klebe-Zugführungen am Oberrohr (urgs)?l



So habe ich es gemacht....


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. September 2017)

Ich habe am Helius auch die Plastikteile unterm Oberrohr. Das fällt wegen des Umlenkhebels und der Dämpferaufnahme aber nicht so auf (finde ich). Wenn ich das Bike mal trage oder hochheben muss, erfordert das allerdings immer etwas Aufmerksamkeit, damit man da nix loszuppelt. Entlang vorhandener Zughalter wäre irgendwie schon besser, bei meiner Reverb wollte ich aber den bewegten Bogen so kurz und eng wie möglich haben, deshalb diese Lösung. Stealth ist schon geil, wenn die Stütze hält - keine Frage.


----------



## n18bmn24 (30. September 2017)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Moveloc



Kleines Upgrade:


----------



## Kontragonist (30. September 2017)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Kleines Upgrade:



Die Anbahnung vom Zug gefällt mir! Bin gespannt, wie lange der Clip am Sitzrohr hält. Ich habe zwei von diesen 3M-Haltern unters Oberrohr gepappt (urgs ), da halten die Clips nicht lange. Jetzt sind Kabelbinder ums Oberrohr (doppelurgs ).

Ich suche nach einer bequemen Möglichkeit, die extern verlegte LEV am Ion und am Argon zu verwenden. Lässt sich vielleicht was in das Loch im Sitzrohr tüddeln, was den Zug sicher hält, aber schnell zu öffnen ist? Ne Gewindeniete z.B. …

Außerdem: wer fährt das Ion 16 mit 1x11 mit nem 28er Kettenblatt und ohne Kettenführung? Ich hab mir meine verkriesknaddelt und will sie ökonomischer Weise einfach ganz weglassen… läuft? Auch in grobem Geläuf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simoncrafar (30. September 2017)

Hallo Kontragonist, ich habe an meinem Ion bisher ein 28er Stahl Kettenblatt von Sram gefahren, ohne Kettenführung und ohne Abwürfe oder Probleme. Ich denke aber, dass mit fortschreitendem Verschleiss des Kettenblattes und der Schaltwerkfeder es eventuell zu Abwürfen kommen könnte?


----------



## Kontragonist (30. September 2017)

Hm, dann mach ich den Kram mal ab und probier das ne Weile. Wenn’s nicht hält, mach ich halt noch zwei Kettenglieder raus 

Danke für deine Eindrücke!


----------



## pfalz (8. Februar 2018)

Fährt jemand einen Vivid Air im ION 16 26" und bringt mehr als 90kg auf die Waage? Mich würde der Tune interessieren...


----------



## manuelschafer (6. Juni 2018)

hat wohl kaum einer noch abboniert hier 

oder gibts noch klassik-liebe fürs ion16 ?


----------



## xeont2k (6. Juni 2018)

Doch, doch, die gibt es noch. 
Aufgewärmte allerdings, nach der Rückkehr vom Geometron.


----------



## manuelschafer (6. Juni 2018)

..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (6. Juni 2018)

xeont2k schrieb:


> Doch, doch, die gibt es noch.
> Aufgewärmte allerdings, nach der Rückkehr vom Geometron.



Heißt das, dir gefiel etwas am geometron nicht?


----------



## xeont2k (6. Juni 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Na dann Bilder vor..


Bilder kann ich frühestens in zwei Wochen liefern.


bansaiman schrieb:


> Heißt das, dir gefiel etwas am geometron nicht?


Mir gefällt das klassische Ion16 besser. Das Geometron hatte schon was, für jeden Tag ist es mir aber zu extrem. Für mich ist bereits das Ion16 Racebike genug.


----------



## manuelschafer (6. Juni 2018)

pfalz schrieb:


> Fährt jemand einen Vivid Air im ION 16 26" und bringt mehr als 90kg auf die Waage? Mich würde der Tune interessieren...



recht spezifische Frage,
hast du den tune nun machen lassen ? @pfalz

würd ja denk ich bei dem G. auf coil lenken..


----------



## n18bmn24 (12. Juni 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> hat wohl kaum einer noch abboniert hier
> oder gibts noch klassik-liebe fürs ion16 ?


Na dann will ich mal wieder was schreiben...


Kontragonist schrieb:


> Die Anbahnung vom Zug gefällt mir! Bin gespannt, wie lange der Clip am Sitzrohr hält....


Bislang hält der Zughalter unter dem Oberrohr einwandfrei.


n18bmn24 schrieb:


>





Kontragonist schrieb:


> Außerdem: wer fährt das Ion 16 mit 1x11 mit nem 28er Kettenblatt und ohne Kettenführung? Ich hab mir meine verkriesknaddelt und will sie ökonomischer Weise einfach ganz weglassen… läuft? Auch in grobem Geläuf?



Ich fahr ein 26er NW-Blatt mit Sram XX1-1x11 Schaltwerk seit 09/2014 ohne Kettenführung und hatte noch nie einen Kettenabwurf damit. Die Ochsenkopf-Trails heute zähle ich mal als  teilweise grobes Geläuf.

Viele Grüße
n18bmn24


----------



## Spezialeis (13. Juni 2018)

Was hast dudafür Dinger unter der Zughalterung beim Dämpfer?
Beim Zughalter in der Nähe des Steuerkopfs habe ich schon markante Spuren im Alu von den Zügen.


----------



## n18bmn24 (13. Juni 2018)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Was hast du da für Dinger unter der Zughalterung beim Dämpfer?


5cm schwarzes Isolierband


----------



## Yorbo (11. Mai 2021)

Hoffe hier folgt noch jemand..😅 Bräuchte ein paar Tipps zum Fahrwerkaufbau vom Ion 16. Habe bereits einen DHX2 hier liegen, jedoch noch ohne Feder. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte, welche Feder sich da gut macht? Hatte an die CaneCreek Progressive gedacht - das weiß finde ich nicht gerade geil, aber zumindest passt es bedeutend besser als die Orange SLS Feder von Fox (Rahmen ist knallgelb..)
Die Frage ist generell erstmal, macht es Sinn eine progressive einzubauen, oder lieber die Standard, oderoderoder..
Haut einfach mal raus, was ihr so erfahren habt 😊


----------



## Martin1508 (11. Mai 2021)

Yorbo schrieb:


> Hoffe hier folgt noch jemand..😅 Bräuchte ein paar Tipps zum Fahrwerkaufbau vom Ion 16. Habe bereits einen DHX2 hier liegen, jedoch noch ohne Feder. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte, welche Feder sich da gut macht? Hatte an die CaneCreek Progressive gedacht - das weiß finde ich nicht gerade geil, aber zumindest passt es bedeutend besser als die Orange SLS Feder von Fox (Rahmen ist knallgelb..)
> Die Frage ist generell erstmal, macht es Sinn eine progressive einzubauen, oder lieber die Standard, oderoderoder..
> Haut einfach mal raus, was ihr so erfahren habt 😊


Der Ion 16 Hinterbau ist progressiv genug. Da braucht es keine progressive Stahlfeder.


----------



## Yorbo (11. Mai 2021)

Hatte ich schon vermutet.. Sticht da irgendeine raus, oder einfach die Standard Racing von Fox?


----------



## blitzfitz (3. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hat vielleicht noch jemand einen alten ION 16 Rahmen für 26" und in S (oder M) im Keller, der nicht mehr gefahren wird? 
Ich würde gerne mal wieder ein Projekt starten und habe noch etliche 26" Teile im Keller. ;-)

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrHu (1. November 2021)

Hi zusammen,

ich besitze schon seit langem ein Ion 16 in 26“, nun spiele ich allerdings mit dem Gedanken es zu hybridisieren und eine 27,5“ Gabel inkl. Laufrad zu verbauen.

Gibt’s hierzu Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank fürs teilen.

Grüße


----------



## WODAN (1. November 2021)

FrHu schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich besitze schon seit langem ein Ion 16 in 26“, nun spiele ich allerdings mit dem Gedanken es zu hybridisieren und eine 27,5“ Gabel inkl. Laufrad zu verbauen.
> 
> ...



Habe vor ein paar Jahren mein 26" Argon AM auf 27,5" vorne  umgebaut.  Ich kam sehr gut damit zurecht und fand die "neue Geo" perfekt. Immer noch "verspielt" mit etwas mehr Laufruhe. Mittlerweile steht es fest in Finnland und wird ab und zu von mir gefahren


----------



## lambdarider (2. November 2021)

Ich fahre mein ion 18 pinion seit 2 Jahren mit diesem set up. Das beste Upgrade was ich gemacht habe( und an dem bike wurde viel gemacht 😉) . Lenkpräzision + das überrollen von wurzelpassagen hat sich extrem verbessert, hätte ich so nicht erwartet da das bike auch vorher schon klasse war. IMO ein sinnvolles Upgrade wenn dein bike ne gute Basis ist , zudem hält mein Maxxis 26 Zoll Vorrat nun noch länger 🙂


----------

